# [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2015)

*[Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

da das thema homo-ehe jetzt ja, nach dem doch etwas überraschend  verlaufenen referendum in irland, plötzlich auch hierzulande wieder ganz  oben auf der politischen agenda zu stehen scheint, hab ich mal 'ne  umfrage dazu gestartet.

zur klarstellung: mit dem begriff "homo-ehe" ist die vollständige  gleichstellung von heterosexuellen und homosexuellen partnerschaften  mit allen rechten (auch dem adoptionsrecht bspw) und pflichten gemeint.

und noch eine anmerkung: die umfrage ist anonym. andere  foren-mitglieder, auch ich als ersteller der umfrage, können nicht  ersehen, ob ihr mit 'ja' oder 'nein' gestimmt habt.


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Naja wenn sich 2 lieben warum nicht auch die Vorteile daraus ziehen. Ist halt so mit der Richtung die man einschlägt.
Aber nicht denken das ich als befürworter auch Interesse daran habe  Hab ne Frau ^^ aber ich finde wenn die politisch immer schon kamen mit Gleichstellung bei Frauen usw. denn können es die Homosexuellen auch gut haben.
Denke ma die Zeiten in denen man das nicht öffentlich ausleben kann sind vorbei und daher sollte denen das Leben nicht noch schwerer gemacht werden politisch bedingt. Reichen schon die ganzen Idioten in der Gesellschaft die das machen.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin total dafür.
Wäre die Ehe nur eine rein kirchliche Institution, würde ich sagen, dann sollen die Kirchen das halt so machen, wie sie wollen und damit zeigen, wie homophob sie tatsächlich sind.
Da die Ehe aber Einzug in unseren Staat, unsere Gesetzgebung erhalten hat, hat sie allen offen zustehen.

Ich bin auch für das Adoptionsrecht für Heterosexuelle. Und zu behaupten, dass das einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Kinder habe, wenn sie in so einer Familie aufwachsen, ist Blödsinn. Es ist das beste für Kinder, eine eigene Familie zu haben und da homosexuelle Kinder auch nicht davon heterosexuell werden, dass ihre Eltern es sind, ist es absurd zu behaupten, dass heterosexuelle Eltern ihre Kinder Schwul machen würden.


----------



## Bennz (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

ihr seid aber Tolerant


----------



## Combi (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

nein,niemals!
ich schreibe nicht warum,sonst werde ich gebannt....


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dafür, warum denn auch nicht?
Mir fällt kein Grund ein.


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Jo bin auch dafür das Homosexuelle genau so heiraten dürfen wie auch Heterosexuelle und damit die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten bekommen. Nur mit dem Recht auf Kinder tue ich mir ein bisschen schwer. Prinzipiell denke ich nicht, dass Kinder die bei Schwulen/Lesben aufwachsen irgendwelche Nachteile oder psychische Schäden oder sowas davon tragen. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das unsere Gesellschaft schon soweit ist und befürchte, dass die Kinder halt in der Schule oft starken Diskriminierungen ausgesetzt wären und Mobbing ist eines der schlimmsten Dinge die Kinder sich gegenseitig antun können. Wobei man dann halt auch sagen müsste, solange es Homosexuellen vorenthalten wird Kinder zu haben, so lange wird sich auch an der gesellschaftlichen Denke nichts verändern. Im Endeffekt ist das glaube ich sowieso kein großes Problem, weil wir in Deutschland eh viel zu wenige Adoptionskinder haben und weit mehr Interessentenfamilien, sprich das Problem wird kaum auftauchen.


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dafür, wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Quat (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Natürlich "Ja"!
Die Ehe ist ein Konstruckt, um unteranderem Nachwuchs, also erhalt einer Geselschaft zu erleichtern.
Was nun aber eine Ehe zwischen Gleichgeschlechtlichen biologisch bedingt nicht "leisten" kann.
Ein sehr wichtiges Versprechen, diesen gesellschaftlichen Schutz genießen zu können, kann sie also nicht erbringen.
Na und?!
Ich bin aber eher für die Gleichstellung aller Formen von Lebensgemeinschaften!
Rechte und Pflichten bei Trennungen, von Hinterbliebenen, von Lebenspartnern bei Kindern und und und.
Ehe empfinde ich für überholt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin grundsätzlich dafür. Frage bei solchen Adoptivgeschichten ist, ob das Kind später wirklich damit klar kommt. Sagen wir mal die gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern sind jetzt nicht sonderlich gut betucht und die Kinder / das Kind kommt auf eine Oberschule. 
Wenn dann der beschränkte Teil (Was auch am Gymnasium vorkommen kann, ohne Frage.) dass dann raus bekommt und den Jugendlichen mobt, wird es schwer. Das könnte auch schon in der Grundschule beginnen.
Da das adoptierte Kind natürlich nicht gefragt wird, je nach Alter... Weiß nicht. Finde das ist ein schwieriges Thema.

Ansonsten: Jeder wie er mag. Die sind sicherlich keine schlechteren Eltern.


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich wüsste auch nicht warum man dagegen sein sollte,
kann doch jeder Heiraten wen er will?

Mich würden da aber mal Beweggründe interessieren warum es so viele Leute gibt, die dagegen sind?!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das dieses Thema überhaupt noch ein Thema ist - im ach so toleranten Deutschland - ist für mich ungreifbar.
Ich bin dafür, denn ich wüsste nichts was dagegen spricht.



shadie schrieb:


> Mich würden da aber mal Beweggründe interessieren warum es so viele Leute gibt, die dagegen sind?!



Ich denke das hat viel mit der Erziehung zu tun.
Gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen werden als "nicht normal" oder nicht "Gesellschaftskonform" deklariert,
und somit wird dann dieser Personenkreis gemieden, verspottet und ausgegrenzt.
Dazu kommt es dann auch noch oft auf die Glaubensrichtung an.

In Deutschland (und wahrscheinlich auch anderen Ländern) gab es auch mal eine Zeit,
in der Menschen mit homosexueller Neigung verfolgt und getötet/ermordet wurden.


----------



## JePe (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dafuer - aber ohne steuerliche Privilegien, die weniger auf Eheschliessung denn auf Familiengruendung abzielen (was naturgemaess schwierig werden duerfte). Leider ist diese Antwortmoeglichkeit so nicht gegeben, weshalb ich, eigentlich gegen meine Ueberzeugung, mit "Dagegen" gestimmt habe.


----------



## XeT (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

das Problem ist doch wie es immer aufgeblasen wird. In München kommt der csd. Als Zeichen dafür komme Schwule und Lesbische Ampelmänchen für 10000€. Dieses Geld hätte man wo anders sinnvoller nutzen können. Mir stellt sich dann auch die Frage warum gibt es keine heterosexuelle Ampelmänchen? Intro zum Esc keiner küsst sich nur dir homos. Solange es so etwas gibt kann Homosexualität nicht normal werden. Wenn man sich in Deutschland die Ehe ansieht ist diese auch nur ein uberbleibsell von früher als dir Ehe noch Kinder brachte. Daher auch die staatliche Förderung. Nur weil wir unsere Kinder ohne zu heiraten bekommen/bekamen müssen wir die ÄMTER abklappern und Urlaub dafür nehmen das ich der Vater bin und Sorgerecht erhalte. Mal abgesehen davon das die Mutter entscheiden kann ob ich der Vater bin. Man sollte nicht die homo-ehe gleich setzten sonder die Famielenansicht der heutigen Zeit anpassen. Nur weil heute welche heiraten bekommen die nicht mehr unbedingt Kinder. Also dir homo-ehe sehe ich da eher als weiteren Punkt.

Wenn man Homosexualität als normal bezeichnet wäre dann hetero nicht mehr normal. Es ist normal das es vorkommt und sollte eigentlich nicht besonders mehr sein. Es ist auch nichts böses und sonst etwas. Es ist normal das es vorkommt aber es ist nicht der Normalfall. Denn sonst würden wir aussterben


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Natürlich dagegen. Toleranz hat auch Grenzen - wie in diesem Fall. Wer für alles offen ist kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein, ganz einfach ...

Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da nen schw.anz nen schw.anz reitet geht das gar nicht. Von mir aus können die ja zusammen Leben wenn es unbedingt sein muss, aber keine Kinder! Laut Evolutionslehre überleben die stärksten also ist es im kosmischen Plan auch ganz richtig das die keinen Nachwuchs haben.

Ansonsten kommen die später eh in die Hölle, zusammen mit dem verfluchten Volk. Soweit alles gut


----------



## Quat (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich nicht das unsere Gesellschaft schon soweit ist und befürchte, ...


Natürlich, ist "unsere" Gesellschaft noch nicht so weit! Gleichberechtigung jedweder Form ist ihr fremd. Das ist nun mal Tenor einer Gesellschaft die auf der Ausnutzung von Menschen basiert.
Ich verstehe auch deine Sorge und kann sie nachvollziehen. Nur ist das ein, zwar ebenfalls gesellschaftliches, dennoch anderes Problem und, da schon wieder, resultiert aus dem Tenor der Ausnutzung. Hier wird geübt was später gefordert wird.
Ebenso müßte man grundsätzlich gegen Ehe sein, weil zum Beispiel; es gibt so viele lebensbedrohliche Krankheiten, so viele Menschen die einem Kind physisch und psychisch permanent schaden wollen. Rund um, es gibt viele Widrigkeiten, trotzdem zweifelt keiner, aus diesen Gründen, an der "Hetero-Ehe".


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Oh das sind aber ganz finstere Argumente.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Natürlich dagegen. Toleranz hat auch Grenzen - wie in diesem Fall. Wer für alles offen ist kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein, ganz einfach ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da nen schw.anz nen schw.anz reitet geht das gar nicht. Von mir aus können die ja zusammen Leben wenn es unbedingt sein muss, aber keine Kinder! Laut Evolutionslehre überleben die stärksten also ist es im kosmischen Plan auch ganz richtig das die keinen Nachwuchs haben.
> 
> Ansonsten kommen die später eh in die Hölle, zusammen mit dem verfluchten Volk. Soweit alles gut



Muss es dir den gefallen? Generell hört sich dein Text nach CSU-Bayer an. Aber dein Vorredner hat auch gute Punkte eingebracht. Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an konstruktiver Diskussion.


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Natürlich dagegen. Toleranz hat auch Grenzen - wie in diesem Fall. Wer für alles offen ist kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein, ganz einfach ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da nen schw.anz nen schw.anz reitet geht das gar nicht. Von mir aus können die ja zusammen Leben wenn es unbedingt sein muss, aber keine Kinder! Laut Evolutionslehre überleben die stärksten also ist es im kosmischen Plan auch ganz richtig das die keinen Nachwuchs haben.
> 
> Ansonsten kommen die später eh in die Hölle, zusammen mit dem verfluchten Volk. Soweit alles gut



ich frage mich warum man sich es gleich vorstellen muss wie es dann genau dieser Personenkreis miteinander treibt?

Was geht dich das denn an?
Du musst es dir ja nicht vorstellen, sondern einfach mal tolerieren.

Du tolerierst doch sicherlich auch dicke Menschen die heiraten und Kinder haben?!
Trotz dass du es vielleicht ekelhaft findest, wie diese menschen es miteinander treiben?!
Sollen die dann auch keine Kinder bekommen und heiraten nur weil es dir nicht gefällt?
Warum muss man das Thema immer auf den Geschlechtsverkehr runter brechen ? 
ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Was mir bei solchen Diskussionen immer so auf den Sack geht, ist diese Gefasel von wegen "das ist nicht normal".
Ja natürlich ist es biologisch nicht normal. Aber es ist biologisch genau so wenig normal, in's Fitnessstudio zu gehen und sich Muskeln zu zulegen. Denn natürlich ist unser Körper auf maximale Effizienz ausgelegt.
Aber das haben wir hinter uns gelassen, weil wir uns weiter entwickelt haben und uns daher diese Verschwendung leisten können. Und genauso haben wir uns bei Lebenspartnerschaften weiter entwickelt. Die folgen nicht mehr nur dem Zweck der Fortpflanzung. Es kriegen doch auch immer weniger "normale" Ehepaare Kinde, weil beide arbeiten und ihre Karriere ihnen wichtiger ist, oder weil sie es einfach nicht wollen.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Man sollte die Unterschiede der Geschlechter anerkennen und dementsprechend auch handeln. Männer sind in vielen Dingen anders als Frauen, daher sollte man vorsichtig sein mit Vorschriften und Gesetzen, die eine Gleichartigkeit einfordern wo nicht unbedingt eine ist.
Das gilt nicht nur in Bezug auf Frauenquoten und Genderisierung/-mainstreaming im Allgemeinen sondern eben auch im Kontext des gesellschaftlichen Familienbilds.
Natürlich ist jeder in seinem Handeln und Denken frei, und das ist essentieller Grundwert einer intakten Gesellschaft, gefördert werden sollte in diesem Zusammenhang aber die "klassische Familie", ob verheiratet oder nicht.


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Natürlich dagegen. Toleranz hat auch Grenzen - wie in diesem Fall. Wer für alles offen ist kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein, ganz einfach ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da nen schw.anz nen schw.anz reitet geht das gar nicht. Von mir aus können die ja zusammen Leben wenn es unbedingt sein muss, aber keine Kinder! Laut Evolutionslehre überleben die stärksten also ist es im kosmischen Plan auch ganz richtig das die keinen Nachwuchs haben.
> 
> Ansonsten kommen die später eh in die Hölle, zusammen mit dem verfluchten Volk. Soweit alles gut



Evoltuionslehre ist Quatsch. Wir leben in einer solidarischen Gesellschaft in der eben auch die Schwächeren mit versorgt werden und die moderne Medizin sorgt seit 200 Jahren dafür das eben auch die "Schwachen" überleben.  Dazu kommt das dein toller kosmischer Plan komischerweise bei nahezu jeder Tierart konstant auch homosexuelle Subjekte hervorbrachte und das damit durchaus natürlich und in einem gewissne Prozentsatz "normal" ist.
Nebenbei leuchtet mir nicht ein warum du Homosexuelle mit Schwachen gleich setzt. Ich kenne zwei Schwule in meinem Bekanntenkreis und die sind weder "typische Tucken" (was man auch immer darunter verstehen soll) oder irgendwie schwach.

Von dir verlangt ja auch keiner das du irgendwelche homosexuellen Praktiken geil finden sollst, lediglich das du akzeptierst das andere das dürfen, weil wir halt in einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft leben, in der der Andere Fremden eben nicht vorschreiben dürfen was sie für richtig und falsch halten, Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## MfDoom (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Natürlich dagegen. Toleranz hat auch Grenzen - wie in diesem Fall. Wer für alles offen ist kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein, ganz einfach ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da nen schw.anz nen schw.anz reitet geht das gar nicht. Von mir aus können die ja zusammen Leben wenn es unbedingt sein muss, aber keine Kinder! Laut Evolutionslehre überleben die stärksten also ist es im kosmischen Plan auch ganz richtig das die keinen Nachwuchs haben.
> 
> Ansonsten kommen die später eh in die Hölle, zusammen mit dem verfluchten Volk. Soweit alles gut



Geiles Beispiel an Homophobie. Und dazu noch diese Sig, oh man


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mit "Biologisch normal" fangen wir mal lieber nicht an, denn da versagen wir alle auf ganzer Linie.

Mal ganz ehrlich, diese Gesellschaft leidet unter Werteverfall. Es ist inzwischen Gesellschaftlich okay auf der Straße fremde Personen zu kritisieren weil sie rauchen. Es schadet der Gesundheit, es kostet Geld, es belästigt die armen Nichtraucher blablabla...

Wenn man aber im McDonalds die nächste fette Person sieht die sich noch zwei BigMacs und Cheesburger reindrückt, und man da sagt "man du riechst schlecht, du siehst hässlich aus, tu mal was für deine Gesundheit, etc" dann ist man sofort wieder politisch unkorrekt. Eben der Absturz der Gesellschaft. Geileiches gilt für das nuttenhafte Verhalten unserer Jugend. Selfies ja, was im Hirn nein.

Ihr könnt ja bei diesem Schachspiel was auf der Welt gespielt wird mitspielen, für mich ist das absolut nichts. 

Das alles wird eh irgendwann ein Ende haben und damit haben sich auch diese ganzen Probleme erledigt. Die Menschheit richtet sich selbst hin, schon allein durch das Essen. Entweder wird man krank oder unfruchtbar 

Ob jetzt die Reiter der Apokalypse, die nächste Sintflut oder was auch immer - die Themen die sich die Politik und co annehmen sind so dermaßen unwichtig im Vergleich 



MfDoom schrieb:


> Geiles Beispiel an Homophobie. Und dazu noch diese Sig, oh man



Danke, ja Vollgas Homophob. Mit der Sig kann man auch gut provozieren, sieht man ja das das klappt bei den Leuten


----------



## Soulsnap (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ist mir völlig egal, soll doch jeder Heiraten wen er will. In manchen Ländern ist es legal Tiere zu heiraten, das halte ich eher für Diskussionswürdig Oo


----------



## MfDoom (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Danke, ja Vollgas Homophob. Mit der Sig kann man auch gut provozieren, sieht man ja das das klappt bei den Leuten



Wenn das dein Ziel ist


----------



## Mottekus (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Bin auch dafür. Lieben und lieben lassen


----------



## Ruptet (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dieser Toleranz Wahn ist noch viel schlimmer, als es jeder Homophob je sein kann.

Wen juckt es was andere Privat tun ? Genau, keinem, ABER wie immer wieder mit maximaler Penetranz versucht wird, die Homos in den Vordergrund zu pushen und das teilweise mit irrsinnigen Geldsummen bzw. lächerlichen Veranstaltungen, ist einfach nur erbärmlich.
Man versucht sie ja fast schon als etwas "besonderes" hinzustellen.
Von daher bin ich weder dagegen noch dafür.

Was Adoptionsrecht für Homos angeht, schwieriges Thema, hier denken auch manche die Welt wäre rosa ? Das Kind wird es allein schon in der Schule zu 99% verkackt haben, sobald rauskommt, es hätte 2 Väter/Mütter.

Und bevor ich als Homphob abgestempelt werde, ich schreibe Homos, weil ich keine Lust habe es immer wieder auszuschreiben, keinesfalls abwertend gemeint.


----------



## Oromis16 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Sollen sie machen was sie wollen, aber bitte erst das hier und dann mal in frühestens 10 Jahren das Adoptionsrecht. Die Schüler in Klasse 4-8 können unglaublich grausam sein, dazu noch das gefundene Fressen von "hihi, deine Eltern sind schwul" und ich als Kind würde vor lauter Mobbing irgendwann vor einen Zug springen(1).

(1) Wenn denn einer fährt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Mit "Biologisch normal" fangen wir mal lieber nicht an, denn da versagen wir alle auf ganzer Linie.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, diese Gesellschaft leidet unter Werteverfall. Es ist inzwischen Gesellschaftlich okay auf der Straße fremde Personen zu kritisieren weil sie rauchen. Es schadet der Gesundheit, es kostet Geld, es belästigt die armen Nichtraucher blablabla...
> 
> ...



Als ob du dem "Schachspiel" entkommst. Du bist genauso ein Bauer wie jeder andere von uns. Du denkst durch dein fadenscheiniges Pseudowissen nicht mehr Bauer zu sein? Na ja, wie ich bereits erwähnte: "Jeder wie er mag.".
Schon alleine das du alle Jugendlichen über einen Kamm scherst und dich mit Internetphänomen auseinandersetzt, lässt sich für mich nur den Schluss zu, dass du deine Meinung aus der BILD hast und anfällig für Hetze aus diversen Medien bist.
Biologisch normal gibt es übrigens nicht. 
Deine Provokationen sind genauso flach wie die einer Michaela Schäfer, sorry.

@Ruptet
Ich weiß was du meinst, aber der CSD ist ja nicht irgendeine dumme Veranstaltung wie die Loveparade z.B. . Da steckt schon mehr dahinter. Aber z.T. geb ich dir Recht.


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> Was mir bei solchen Diskussionen immer so auf den Sack geht, ist diese Gefasel von wegen "das ist nicht normal".
> Ja natürlich ist es biologisch nicht normal...



Nein, da hast Du leider unrecht. Homosexualität ist gerade aus der Sicht der Biologie (u. Evolution) ganz normal - Man muss sich dazu nur kurz 
in der Welt der Primat  umschauen oder die Bräuche und die Lebensweise der Urvölker sich angucken. Deine Aussage wäre aber mit einer 
kleinen Manipulation korrekt:

 "Ja natürlich ist es aus einer religiösen Sicht nicht normal."


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



n3rd schrieb:


> Nein, da hast Du leider unrecht. Homosexualität ist gerade aus der Sicht der Biologie (u. Evolution) ganz normal - Man muss sich dazu nur kurz
> in der Welt der Primat  umschauen oder die Bräuche und die Lebensweise der Urvölker sich angucken. Deine Aussage wäre aber mit einer
> kleinen Manipulation korrekt:
> 
> "Ja natürlich ist es aus einer religiösen Sicht nicht normal."



Es ist in dem Sinne biologisch nicht normal, als dass die Fortpflanzung die Maxima eines jeden Lebewesens ist.
Natürlich hat es sich immer entwickelt - bei manchen Tierarten z.B. in Folge von Überbevölkerung - aber hier sind wir genau bei dem Problem, zu definieren, was denn jetzt überhaupt "normal" ist. So ein verfluchtes kleines Wort, so schwer zu fassen. 
Aber wir haben uns (wie ich ja auch geschrieben habe) weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ehe ist etwas aus dem Christentum und aus spirituellen Gründen nur für Mann und Frau vorgesehen. Die Homosexuellen sollten sich etwas eigenes schaffen. Den "Regenbogenschwur des ewigen Zusammenseins" zum Beispiel.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ehe ist etwas aus dem Christentum und aus spirituellen Gründen nur für Mann und Frau vorgesehen. Die Homosexuellen sollten sich etwas eigenes schaffen. Den "Regenbogenschwur des ewigen Zusammenseins" zum Beispiel.



Nö, ist es nicht. Wie ich auf Seite eins schon geschrieben habe:


> Wäre die Ehe nur eine rein kirchliche Institution, würde ich sagen, dann sollen die Kirchen das halt so machen, wie sie wollen und damit zeigen, wie homophob sie tatsächlich sind.
> Da die Ehe aber Einzug in unseren Staat, unsere Gesetzgebung erhalten hat, hat sie allen offen zustehen.


----------



## Soulsnap (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Und ob die Ehe aus dem Christlichen/Religiösen kommt. Ebenso wie wir in einem Christlichen Staat leben. 
(Sagt jetzt nur einer das stimmt nicht, empfehle ich ihm sich unsere Gesetzgebung mal anzusehen, oder den Kanzlerschwur zu lesen)
Was übrigens absolut beschissen ist, da Kirche und Staat gefälligst nichts miteinander am Hut haben sollten aber das is was anderes und nicht bestand dieser Diskussion

Ich hab eh nichts für Religiösen Schwachsinn übrig...


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Natürlich haben wir eine christlich geprägte Geschichte und die Kirche unerhörte Privilegien.

Aber die Ehe (und um die geht es hier) ist kein rein religiöse Institution mehr, sondern eine staatliche! Man lässt sich vor dem Standesamt trauen und erhält z.B. Steuervorteile.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Ziel ist


Ja, macht schon Spaß 

Wenn man sich durch Studium / Volkshochschule mit Freud, Rogers und Konsorten beschäftigt lernt man richtig was fürs Leben. Man macht seine Augen weiter auf, achtet auf das Verhalten der Menschen und man hat so seinen eigenen kleinen Hamsterkäfig.

Das hat alles mit Selbstwertgefühl und gesunden Selbstbild zu tun über das die Menschen leider kaum noch verfügen. 

Früher war die direkte Konfrontation mit Menschen ( und anderen Lebewesen ) ja etwas was uns jeden Tag begleitet hat, in der heutigen Zeit ist es nicht mehr gang und geben. Vor allem auch nicht mehr Geduldet ( z.B. hier im Forum ). Zwar kann ich schreiben das ich z.B. dich und deine Meinung total schei.sse finde und das du in meinen Augen eine Verschwendung an Genmaterial bist, das endet dann meist in einem Mimimimi der betroffenen Person und einer Pause für Cross-Flow.

Nun sind die Menschen ja pfiffig also versucht man eine Person deren Meinung und Ansichten nicht den eigenen entsprechen bloß zu stellen ( ein Wink an die ATi / NV Fanbois ). Es ist zur Gewohnheit geworden diesen Personen lieber geringes Wissen zu unterstellen und es wird versucht diese lächerlich zu machen. Die typischen Rechtschreibflames, die typischen "Niveau Sprüche" und was da halt so zu gehört ist nen gutes Beispiel 

Ein aktuelles Beispiel findest du z.B. hier:



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Muss
> es dir den gefallen? Generell hört sich dein Text nach CSU-Bayer an.
> Aber dein Vorredner hat auch gute Punkte eingebracht. Nimm dir mal
> ein Beispiel an konstruktiver Diskussion.






oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> ... dass du deine Meinung aus der BILD hast und anfällig für Hetze
> aus diversen Medien bist ...
> ... Deine Provokationen sind genauso
> flach wie die einer Michaela Schäfer, sorry.



Es ist schon gut gemacht, aber auf ganz niedrigem Level. Um das mal auseinander zu bauen:

Diese Person teilt meine Meinung nicht, ja eventuell steht meine Meinung auch im krassen Gegensatz zu der Meinung dieser Person. Der einfachste weg um jemanden zu konfrontieren, ohne selbst auf eine "Kloaktensprache zurückzugreifen, ist wenn du diese Person einfach in Verbindung mit Dingen bringt welche Gesellschaftlich kein gutes Ansehen genießen.

Die Assoziation "Cross-Flow = CSU Bayern" oder auch "Cross-Flow = Bild Zeitung" zusammen mit "Cross-Flow = Michaela Schäfer" sind ja erkennbar. Da der Mensch nun mal wenig denkt und mehr über gespeicherte Erinnerungen handelt kommt jetzt die Situation das gesellschaftlich ( vor allem die "modernen" "aufgeklärten und toleranten" Menschen ) oft die Bild oder auch die CSU sprichwörtlich mit schei.sse verglichen werden. So könnte man, mit viel Phantasie, aus diesem Zusammenhang ein Cross-Flow = schei.sse rauslesen 

Die ganze Kommunikationskette die dort versucht wurde ist ja okay.

Alles in allem ist das Forum eine tolle Spielewiese, wenn man menschliches "Cybermiteinander" beobachten möchte. Musst mal drauf achten, die die am meisten von Toleranz sprechen sind meistens auch jede welche andere Meinungen als Schwachsinn ansehen oder gar nicht erst zulassen 

Edit:

Hier noch was erheiterndes zu dem Thema, solang man ein wenig English versteht und Family Guy mag -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIV71isgbLo


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> Es ist in dem Sinne biologisch nicht normal, als dass die Fortpflanzung die Maxima eines jeden Lebewesens ist...



Das ist (aus meiner Sicht) auch nicht korrekt. Richtig wäre: Das Überleben ist die Maxime eines Lebewesens (nicht jeden). Biologisch/Evolutionär
gesehen ist der sexuelle Trieb nicht immer gesteuert (gemeint Männchen A mit Weibchen B).  Ein Beispiel dafür sind unsere direkten Vorfahren, die 
Primaten (und das liegt nicht an Population). Guck Dir die historischen Aufzeichnungen aus dem antiken Griechenland bzw. Rom an. Bevor die Kirche kam, 
war Homosexualität Alltag und Homophobie tabu.

EDIT: Doppelgemoppel - Arbeit + was nebenbei schreiben


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Richtig ausgedrückt der der "Lebenserhaltungstrieb" das oberste Ziel eines Lebewesen ist. Diese Hirnfunktionen wie Atmen oder schlucken laufen noch ab während der Rest vom Kopf schon matsch sein kann. Siehe Fische welche du aus dem Wasser ziehst und nach Luft ringen oder vereinzelt auch Menschen welche ins Koma fallen etc.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Crossflow. Du bist was ganz besonderes. Glaub halt einfach weiter dran  Trotzdem hört sich das alles nach diesem 0815-ich-bin-anders-Geschwafel an. Auch weiß ich nicht wo man nicht täglich mit anderen Meinung konfrontiert wird. Du gehst auch nur auf die Sachen ein die dir missfallen. Zum anderen stehst du nicht Rede und Antwort. Warum auch wenn man merkt, dass eine Haltung antiquiert ist. Aber seis drum. Mach wie du denkst. Deine Aussagen und gelerntes wird schon auf alle anwendbar sein.,


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



n3rd schrieb:


> Das ist (aus meiner Sicht) auch nicht korrekt. Richtig wäre: Das Überleben ist die Maxime eines Lebewesens (nicht jeden). Biologisch/Evolutionär
> gesehen ist der sexuelle Trieb nicht immer gesteuert (gemeint Männchen A mit Weibchen B).  Ein Beispiel dafür sind unsere direkten Vorfahren, die
> Primaten (und das liegt nicht an Population). Guck Dir die historischen Aufzeichnungen aus dem antiken Griechenland bzw. Rom an. Bevor die Kirche kam,
> war Homosexualität Alltag und Homophobie tabu.
> ...



Nö, ich würde schon sagen, das die Fortpflanzung (zum Erhalt der Rasse) die Maxime ist und nicht das eigene Überleben. Gibt genug Tiere, die nach der Eiablage/Fortpflanzung sterben. 

Die Römer/Griechen sind evolutionär aber praktisch genauso weit wie wir. Die paar tausend Jahre sind evolutionär nix. Und dass die Kirche Intoleranz gegen Homsexuelle salonfähig gemacht hat, ändert ja nichts an der Biologie.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

In den Grundzügen hat du es auf jeden Fall richtig erkannt, das meiste ist auf alle Menschen anwendbar. Danke das ich was besonderes bin, du bist auch nen echt netter Kerl! 

Wo und wann ich Rede und Antwort stehe ist ja meine Entscheidung, da mir #1 egal ist was jemand von mit denkt und #2 keine Verpflichtung existiert auf etwas einzugehen. Ein gesunder Mensch lebt nach eigenen Regeln. Nur weil eine Meinung oder Ansicht antiquiert ist heißt es ja nicht das diese falsch / überholt ist. 

Aber schön das du wieder versuchst mich als antiquiert hinzustellen   Hast du nicht noch mehr auf Lager? So nen allgemeiner Nazi vergleich wäre doch mal angebracht, eventuell zieht der ja!


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Eigene Regeln putzig. Du lebst nach den Regeln in dessen Gesellschaft du dich befindest, aufgewachsen bist und der Erziehung die du genossen hast. Und richtig/falsch ist sone Sache. Was richtig und falsch ist bestimmt meistens der aktuelle Wertekanon der in einer Gesellschaft vorherrscht und in Gesetzen und Verhaltensregeln mal mehr und mal weniger festgeschrieben wurde. Aber das alles ist ja nichts feststehendes, um bei dem Homosexualitäts-Beispiel zu bleiben: Es gab Gesellschaften in denen Homosexualität vollkommen normal und "richtig" war und dann wieder welche in der jede Form der Sexualität unterdrückt wurde. Wenn man jetzt noch auf Stammtischen mit irgendwelchen plumpen homophoben Parolen punkten kann, kann es sein das in 20 Jahren man sich dadurch als nicht gesellschaftsfähiges Aloch outet und angekuckt wird als sei man nicht mehr ganz normal. Was als normal gilt ist immer im gesellschaftlichen Diskurs seiner Zeit zu sehen.


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

@jamie: Wenn Du bei Deiner biolog. Betrachtung/Vergleich von den Vögel/Fischen wegkommst und die Primaten dir anguckst ( und bitte nicht Wikipedia/National Geographie oder BBC als 
Quelle benutzten), wirst Du schnell merken, dass die Homosexualität in der (in diesem Bsp) Primatenwelt etwas ganz natürliches ist. Deshalb ist ein solches Sexualverhalten biologisch gesehen 
absolut normal.


----------



## MfDoom (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ja, macht schon Spaß
> 
> Wenn man sich durch Studium / Volkshochschule mit Freud, Rogers und Konsorten beschäftigt lernt man richtig was fürs Leben. Man macht seine Augen weiter auf, achtet auf das Verhalten der Menschen und man hat so seinen eigenen kleinen Hamsterkäfig.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich verfüge über ein gutes Selbstwertgefühl und ein gesundes Selbstbild, deshalb habe ich auch nichts dagegen wenn andere Menschen andere Ansichten oder Lebensweisen haben. Auch wenn sie mir nicht zusagen.

"Früher gab es mehr Konfrontation mit Menschen" -> Ich bezweifle das du mir diese subtilen Beleidigungen auch ins Gesicht sagen würdest wenn ich vor dir stehe


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



n3rd schrieb:


> @jamie: Wenn Du bei Deiner biolog. Betrachtung/Vergleich von den Vögel/Fischen wegkommst und die Primaten dir anguckst ( und bitte nicht Wikipedia/National Geographie oder BBC als
> Quelle benutzten), wirst Du schnell merken, dass die Homosexualität in der (in diesem Bsp) Primatenwelt etwas ganz natürliches ist. Deshalb ist ein solches Sexualverhalten biologisch gesehen
> absolut normal.



Das Problem ist einfach dieses Wort "normal". Die Maxime ist wie gesagt die Fortpflanzung. Homosexualität widerspricht dem, ist also von dem Standpunkt aus nicht "normal".
Es tritt aber trotzdem überall auf. D.h. ist Teil des Alltäglich, von diesem Standpunkt aus also "normal". 
Ich glaube an sich sind wir schon der gleichen Ansicht. Das Problem sind bloß die Worte.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verfüge über ein gutes Selbstwertgefühl und ein gesundes Selbstbild, deshalb habe ich auch nichts dagegen wenn andere Menschen andere Ansichten oder Lebensweisen haben. Auch wenn sie mir nicht zusagen.
> 
> "Früher gab es mehr Konfrontation mit Menschen" -> Ich bezweifle das du mir diese subtilen Beleidigungen auch ins Gesicht sagen würdest wenn ich vor dir stehe



Sehr schön, dann hast du ja nen gutes Leben vor dir  

Und schön auch die Anmache mit "ich bin eh stärker als du"  Gut das ich das Smiley richtig interpretieren kann 



jamie schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach dieses Wort "normal". Die Maxime ist wie gesagt die Fortpflanzung. Homosexualität widerspricht dem, ist also von dem Standpunkt aus nicht "normal".
> Es tritt aber trotzdem überall auf. D.h. ist Teil des Alltäglich, von diesem Standpunkt aus also "normal".
> Ich glaube an sich sind wir schon der gleichen Ansicht. Das Problem sind bloß die Worte.



Genetische Fehlentwicklungen und Ausnahmeerscheinungen sind nichts außergewöhnliches. Diese treten immer wieder auf, Beachtung brauch man denen trotzdem nicht schenken. Mein Wissen auf dem Gebiet der Affen ist eher oberflächlich, mich würde es nicht wundern wenn von euch auch keiner nen "Affenforscher" von Berufswegen her ist  Die Genetik passt sich immer den Lebensumständen an ( Augenfarbe / Hautfarbe ). Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Homosexualität der Affen bei 5% - 6% eher eine Randerscheinung ist, ähnlich dem Prozentbereich der Leute die ihre GTX 970 zurück geschickt haben


----------



## MfDoom (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das ist eine Unterstellung. Ich bin ein sehr friedlicher Mensch.


----------



## Quat (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> ..., da #1 egal ist was jemand von mit denkt


Hast du schon mal vor´m Kleiderschrank gestanden und, wenn auch nur kurz, überlegt, was du anziehen willst?
Rasierst du dich regelmäßig? Haare kämmen? Duschen?
Veröffentlichst du Aussagen wie: "... konsequenter E10 Tanker, Spritpreisignorierer und Atomstrom-User !"
 Es ist dir absolut nicht egal was jemand von dir denkt! Nur mal kurz zum "Selbstbild" 


Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Ein gesunder Mensch lebt nach eigenen Regeln...


 Schon wieder falsch! Auch deine Regeln werden dir aufgezwungen! Ob du es erkennst oder nicht, zeigt nur in wie weit du tatsächlich reflektierst.
Sicherlich kann man gegen einige Regeln verstoßen. Ob um zu provozieren, weil man gern diskutiert oder sich wahrlich auflehnt.
Auch wenn´s schade ist, mehr geht allein nicht.


----------



## n3rd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

@jamie: Die Maxime kommt aus dem philosophischen Bereich und über die Wunder in der Natur, die man nicht erklären kann, sollte man lieber nicht philosophieren! Eine subjektive Meinung
ist kein Forschungsresultat.

@Cross-Flow: "Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Homosexualität der Affen bei 5% - 6% eher eine Randerscheinung ist,...". Da haben wir die Philosophie ohne Hintergrundkenntnisse. Nur so zur 
Kenntnis: Bei manchen Primaten liegt diese Quote bei über 50 %.

Man muss diese unsinnige Diskussion auch nicht weiterführen, da die einen den einen Standpunkt vertreten und die anderen einen anderen (was für ein blöder Satz). Es ist Euch überlassen, was Ihr 
davon halten solltet, aber bringt bitte keine Beispiele (wie in der Biologie ist es normal...), von den Ihr vom Fachwissen her keine Kenntnisse habt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> In den Grundzügen hat du es auf jeden Fall richtig erkannt, das meiste ist auf alle Menschen anwendbar. Danke das ich was besonderes bin, du bist auch nen echt netter Kerl!
> 
> Wo und wann ich Rede und Antwort stehe ist ja meine Entscheidung, da mir #1 egal ist was jemand von mit denkt und #2 keine Verpflichtung existiert auf etwas einzugehen. Ein gesunder Mensch lebt nach eigenen Regeln. Nur weil eine Meinung oder Ansicht antiquiert ist heißt es ja nicht das diese falsch / überholt ist.
> 
> Aber schön das du wieder versuchst mich als antiquiert hinzustellen   Hast du nicht noch mehr auf Lager? So nen allgemeiner Nazi vergleich wäre doch mal angebracht, eventuell zieht der ja!



Für einen Nazi wärst du mir dann doch viel zu gewöhnlich. Antiquitiert != schlecht, das hast du wohl begriffen. Aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass das:


Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da nen schw.anz nen schw.anz reitet geht das gar nicht. Von mir aus können die ja zusammen Leben wenn es unbedingt sein muss, aber keine Kinder! Laut Evolutionslehre überleben die stärksten also ist es im kosmischen Plan auch ganz richtig das die keinen Nachwuchs haben.


irgendwas von sozialer, ethischer und moralischer Akzeptanz hat, die man heutzutage haben sollte. Da du ja auch so geistreich schreiben möchtest und genau das anwendest, was du an anderer Stelle als eher dumm hingestellt hast, würde ich dich bitten zu erklären, was der erste Satz meines zweiten Zitats irgendwas mit der Diskussion hier zu tun hat? Du denkst doch wohl nicht etwa das die Kinder zeugen können oder?
Dann noch dein kosmischer Plan und "deine" Evolutionstheorie. Sry, aber dich kann ich nicht Ernst nehmen. Auch wenn du ach so "gescheit" (Bzw denkst nicht der Bauer im großen Ganzen zu sein.) tust. Nichts mehr als große Töne spucken...

Damit klink ich mich aus und stell dich auf die gute Liste. Es kommt eh nur wieder Geschwafel...


----------



## freezy94 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Soll man doch machen was einem gefällt. Immerhin schadet man niemanden damit - Homosexuelle gibt es auch weiterhin - dann kann man auch die Ehe "erlauben".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ja, sollen die machen was die wollen. Mir persönlich muss es ja nicht zwingend gefallen aber warum sollte man anderen Gruppen was verwehren. Ob Himmel oder Hölle ist egal da die letzte Reise immer abwärts ist. Die Kirche selbst kommt aus dem Mittelalter nicht raus was die Sexualität betrifft aber sorgt in gewissen Abständen ja selber auch immer wieder für Schlagzeilen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> *...*


Trotzdem schreibt man so etwas nicht besonders nicht mit dem gewissen Wort. Dafür kannst du schnell mal die Payback Karte zücken. 

Es soll ja in der heutigen auch Leute geben die gläubiger als der Papst selber sind und / oder Wasser predigen und dabei selber Wein saufen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Quat schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal vor´m Kleiderschrank gestanden und, wenn auch nur kurz, überlegt, was du anziehen willst?
> Rasierst du dich regelmäßig? Haare kämmen? Duschen?
> Veröffentlichst du Aussagen wie: "... konsequenter E10 Tanker, Spritpreisignorierer und Atomstrom-User !"
> Es ist dir absolut nicht egal was jemand von dir denkt! Nur mal kurz zum "Selbstbild"
> ...



Für dieses Beispiel bin ich jetzt nicht die Idealperson. Mein Kleiderschrank weißt eh nur eine Art von Hosen und Schuhe auf, halt das was mir gefällt. Somit stellt sich nicht die Frage was man anziehen möchte 

Nein natürlich verstehe ich die Frage. Persönlich ziehe ich das an worin ich mich wohl fühle. Wenn das bedeutet das ich um 8 Uhr morgens Kippen im Bademantel hole oder in der weißen Jogginghose zur Hochzeit gehe dann ist das halt so. 

Eine Rasur sowie Duschen hat ja nun nichts mit gesellschaftlichen "Vorschriften" zu tun. Es geht nur ums persönliche Wohlbefinden. Wen ich vom Sport komme dann dusche ich mich, mal Hand aufs Herz wer fühl sich denn wohl so ins Bett zu gehen.

Zu der Sig hab ich weiter vorne schon was geschrieben 

Was ich dir aber zu gute halten möchte, man kann mit dir sehr gut Themen erörtern. Ich gebe zu hat ich mich sehr sehr unglücklich Ausgedrückt habe was "Leben nach eigenen Regeln" angeht. Da hab ich scheinbar noch ein Defizit. Gemeint ist in diesem Fall das man so handelt wie es deine eigene Gewissen, die eigene Person und das eigene "Sein" möchte. Weniger was jemand von dir erwartet.

Wenn es da gesellschaftliche "Regel" gibt welche mit der eigenen Überzeugung zusammen passen ist das absolut in Ordnung. Das tägliche, feste Arbeiten gehört für mich z.B. dazu. Jeder von uns ist anders ( Menschen sind nicht alle gleich ) und somit hat jeder andere Prioritäten. Ich bin ein sehr Prinzipien ´geleiteter Mensch, andere machen halt das wovon sie sich selbst am meisten "Vorteile" versprechen. Auch wenn ich ungetauft und kein Kirchenbesucher bin vermeide ich trotzdem die Totsünden zu begehen, für meine lächerlich aber für mich Weg zum inneren Frieden. Geld gehört für mich nicht auf die Bank, und an Leute die in Frankfurt rumgezündelt haben gehört nen orden verliehen. Und was ich sonst so für Spielchen in der Gesellschaft treibe - nun das ist meine Sache 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja, sollen die machen was die wollen. Mir persönlich muss es ja nicht zwingend gefallen aber warum sollte man anderen Gruppen was verwehren. Ob Himmel oder Hölle ist egal da die letzte Reise immer abwärts ist. Die Kirche selbst kommt aus dem Mittelalter nicht raus was die Sexualität betrifft aber sorgt in gewissen Abständen ja selber auch immer wieder für Schlagzeilen.


----------



## shadie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wie meinen?



Die Rennleitung reagiert sehr sehr wie soll ich es sagen? Drastisch auf das von dir ausgeschriebene Wort.


----------



## Laudian (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Natürlich dagegen. Toleranz hat auch Grenzen - wie in diesem Fall. Wer für alles offen ist kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein, ganz einfach ...
> 
> Abgesehen davon das ich das ekelhaft finde wenn ich mir vorstelle das da...




Es ist vollkommen in Ordnung dass du diese Vorstellung ekelhaft findest, denn über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Deswegen zwingt dich auch niemand dazu, dir dieses Bild vorzustellen.

Du stellst hier aber deine eigenen Wertevorstellungen über andere bzw. zwingst anderen deine Wertelvorstellungen sogar indirekt auf indem du ihnen verbietest, nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen zu leben.

Ein Vergleich mit einem weniger religiös aufgeladenen Thema:
Stell dir vor, du magst keine Tomaten. Du findest sogar die Vorstellung Tomaten zu essen ekelhaft.
Aber soll deswegen jetzt in ganz Deutschland der Konsum von Tomaten verboten werden ?

Ich denke du wirst mir zustimmen, dass es absolut lächerlich wäre für ein Verbot von Tomaten zu stimmen, nur weil man Tomaten nicht mag. Wir sind also tolerant genug um zu akzeptieren, dass andere Menschen andere Vorstellungen von einem leckeren Essen haben.

Und jetzt zurück zum gleichgeschlechtlichen Sex:
Niemand sagt,  dass dir die Vorstellung gefallen soll. Aber wieso musst du anderen Menschen vorschreiben, was ihnen gefallen soll ? Das Ziel der homosexuellen Bewegung ist es schließlich nicht, dir deine heterosexuellen Vorlieben zu verbieten.
Sie verlangen schlicht und einfach, nicht aufgrund ihres Geschmacks benachteiligt zu werden.


2) Der Inhalt deiner Vorstellungen ist überhaupt nicht Gegenstand der Frage. Gleichgeschlechtlicher Sex wurde in Deutschland "schon" 1994 mit heterosexuellem Sex gleichgestellt (zumindest juristisch), der Zug ist also abgefahren.
Hier geht es um die Frage, wieso gleichgeschlechtliche Paare trotz dieser sexuellen Gleichstellung noch anderweitig benachteiligt werden, z.B. indem sie mehr Steuern zahlen müssen oder keine Kinder adoptieren dürfen.

Wieso sollte jemand, der genauso hart arbeitet wie du und dafür das gleiche Gehalt erhält, mehr Steuer zahlen sollen, nur weil er andere sexuelle Vorlieben hat ?
Hier wieder der Vergleich mit den Tomaten. Sicherlich würdest du mir zustimmen, dass es absolut lächerlich wäre, wenn Person (a) mehr Steuern bezahlen muss als Person (b) weil sie Tomaten mag.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Ehe ist etwas aus dem Christentum und aus spirituellen Gründen nur für Mann und Frau vorgesehen. Die Homosexuellen sollten sich etwas eigenes schaffen. Den "Regenbogenschwur des ewigen Zusammenseins" zum Beispiel.


Möchtest du ernsthaft behaupten, dass es vor dem Christentum keine Ehen gab ?
Ich enttäusche dich hier nur allzu gern,  die Idee der Eheschließung ist wesentlich älter als das Christentum.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits in den zwei ältesten belegten Gesetzestexten, dem Codex Ur-Nammu (2100 v. Chr.)[5] und dem Codex Hammurapi (18. Jahrhundert v. Chr.), sind gesetzliche Regelungen zur Ehe enthalten.



Die Kirche hat mit Sicherheit keinen alleinigen Anspruch auf die Ehe, genauso wie die ersten "Ehen" höchstwahrscheinlich nicht aus religiösen, sondern aus politischen Motiven eingegangen wurden.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist die Ehe Teil unserer "weltlichen" Gesetze geworden, und da wir zumindest theoretisch in einem säkularen Staat leben endet spätestens hiermit jeglicher Anspruch der Kirche auf die Kontrolle der Ehe.
Die Kirche darf entscheiden, wer in einer Kirche getraut wird, mehr nicht.


________________________________________
Davon abgesehen möchte ich euch bitten, die Diskussionen über Evolutionstheorie einzustellen, die kommen doch sehr weit vom Thema ab.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Laudian (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Die Rennleitung reagiert sehr sehr wie soll ich es sagen? Drastisch auf das von dir ausgeschriebene Wort.



Ich möchte hier noch einmal klarstellen, dass es nicht um das Wort geht.
Es geht vielmehr darum, dass Diskussionen hier auf einer sachlichen Ebene ablaufen sollen.
Wenn ihr mit der Position der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht einverstanden seid sollt ihr deren Argumente angreifen, nicht die Person hinter den Argumenten!

Und dieses "Wort" zielt eben eindeutig auf eine Diffamierung der Person ab, nicht auf die Argumente der Person.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit der Position der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht einverstanden seid sollt ihr deren Argumente angreifen, nicht die Person hinter den Argumenten!



wie willst du denn gegen die aussage (sinngemäß) "schwulensex ist eklig" argumentieren?


----------



## Cross-Flow (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen in Ordnung dass du diese Vorstellung ekelhaft findest, denn über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Deswegen zwingt dich auch niemand dazu, dir dieses Bild vorzustellen.
> 
> Du stellst hier aber deine eigenen Wertevorstellungen über andere bzw. zwingst anderen deine Wertelvorstellungen sogar indirekt auf indem du ihnen verbietest, nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen zu leben.
> 
> ...



Verzeih mir bitte die Wortwahl, das ist nicht negativ gemeint aber dieser Vergleich riecht nach Schwachsinn erheblichen Grades - DIE WELT . Wobei hier nur die Überschrift gemeint ist, nicht der Inhalt des Textes. 

Was mir gefällt ist nicht relevant für das Thema hier. Nur weil es in Deutschland Leute gibt die Gras rauchen und es legal kaufen wollen muss es ja nicht gleich erlaubt sein?!? Selbiges für das Thema Zigaretten: Gibt genug Menschen die sich für ein übergreifendes Verbot aussprechen, obwohl andere dieses Produkt gern konsumieren. 

Wollen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen - passt auch gut als Weiterleitung.




Laudian schrieb:


> Und jetzt zurück zum gleichgeschlechtlichen Sex:
> Niemand sagt,  dass dir die Vorstellung gefallen soll. Aber wieso musst du anderen Menschen vorschreiben, was ihnen gefallen soll ? Das Ziel der homosexuellen Bewegung ist es schließlich nicht, dir deine heterosexuellen Vorlieben zu verbieten.
> Sie verlangen schlicht und einfach, nicht aufgrund ihres Geschmacks benachteiligt zu werden.
> 
> ...



Das einzig relevante ist der Teil mit den Steuern. Aber zuerst mal ne Gegenfrage: Warum werden Frauen die keine Kinder haben bei der Rente benachteiligt aber ein Homosexuelles "paar" welches nicht in der Lage ist Nachwuchs zu erzeugen nicht? Die steuerliche nicht Gleichstellung dieser Lebensgemeinschaft ist nur fair. 

Davon ab finde ich den steuerlichen Vorteil der Ehe eh mehr als überschaubar, und das ist auch nicht haltbar auf lange Zeit. Warum bekomme ich für gleiche Arbeit netto
weniger Geld als jemand der verheiratet ist? Wird Zeit das das mal gekippt wird. 







Laudian schrieb:


> Möchtest du ernsthaft behaupten, dass es vor dem Christentum keine Ehen gab ?
> Ich enttäusche dich hier nur allzu gern,  die Idee der Eheschließung ist wesentlich älter als das Christentum.
> 
> 
> ...



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Gerne würde ich ein wenig ausholen, aber da es sich beim System BRD nicht um einen fairen Staat handelt. Grade wenn wir beim Thema Geld, Kosten, Steuern usw. sind. Das wird allerdings OT.




Bonkic schrieb:


> wie willst du denn gegen die aussage (sinngemäß) "schwulensex ist eklig" argumentieren?



Versuch:
"Wenn du Schwulensex ekelig findest ist das ja okay, ist zwar nicht meine Meinung aber okay. Einerseits kann man es nahvollziehen, andererseits ist es im großen und ganzen auch nichts anderes als das was zwischen Mann und Frau ( und wenn man jetzt ganz tolerante werden will ) Mensch und Tier stattfindet. Finde ich nicht schön das du so denkst aber ist deine Sache."
Ende vom Versuch


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht gegen homosexuelle Partnerschaften.

Die Vorstellung jedoch, dass ein adoptiertes Kind, mit einer Mutter mit Vollbart aufwächst,
bereitet mir dann doch Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wenn er der Meinung ist das es ekelig ist dann ist es seine Meinung, wobei man es geschickter hätte ausdrücken können. Ich selber muss es ja nicht mögen um es trotzdem zu tolerieren. 

Gewisse Sachen sind sogar schon in der Antike zu finden und in abgewandelter Art scheinbar sogar in der Heutigen Zeit noch in einigen Kulturen zu finden. Sex als solches dient ja auch nicht ausschließlich der Fortpflanzung und bei der Vielfalt der Varianten wird es immer jemanden geben der sich etwas nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## Ash1983 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich hätte tatsächlich nicht gedacht, dass es immer noch so viele Leute gibt, die sich daran ernsthaft stören, für mich unbegreiflich.


Ich bin absolut dafür. Ich kenne niemanden, der homosexuell ist, aber ich gönne jedem die Freiheit, das zu tun, was er mag (Disclaimer: , solange es den geltenden Gesetzen entspricht.). Steuervergünstigungen sollten hier genauso greifen, denn genau das ist Diskriminierung, wenn sie das nicht täten. Und wegen Diskriminierung und political correctness wird seit Jahren ein Fass nach dem anderen aufgemacht, also dann konsequent, den Weg weiter beschreiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es ist wohl vieles der Erziehung und der dort gültigen Moral geschuldet wie man mit gewissen Dingen umgeht. Ich selber kenne einige und bis auf eine Person vollkommen normale Menschen


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin dafür. Lange Zeit dachte ich, nur normale Schwule würden mich nicht stören.
Dann hab ich mal eine "Tucke" kennen gelernt und selbst das fand ich weniger schlimm als erwartet.




oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Finde das ist ein schwieriges Thema.


Das auf jeden Fall. ^^



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wen juckt es was andere Privat tun ? Genau, keinem, ABER wie immer wieder mit maximaler Penetranz versucht wird, die Homos in den Vordergrund zu pushen und das teilweise mit irrsinnigen Geldsummen bzw. lächerlichen Veranstaltungen, ist einfach nur erbärmlich.
> Man versucht sie ja fast schon als etwas "besonderes" hinzustellen.


Ich bin nicht sicher, ob du dich darauf beziehst, aber Politik ist halt ein schmutziges Geschäft. ^^
Im Grunde gehts immer darum, mehr Punkte als die anderen gut zu machen.
Naja, und die Schwulen wollen sich halt selbst promoten.
Ich würde auch mit allen Mitteln für meine Rechte kämpfen, wenns mir wichtig wäre.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung jedoch, dass ein adoptiertes Kind, mit einer Mutter mit Vollbart aufwächst,
> bereitet mir dann doch Bauchschmerzen.


Jetzt lass doch mal die arme Conchita Wurst in Ruhe!


----------



## Metalic (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Für mich spricht nichts dagegen. 
Kenne persönlich 1-2 Schwule und auch wenn es den ein oder anderen schwer vorstellbar ist, sie sind auch "nur" Menschen wie jeder andere.

Und für die, die immer noch etwas gegen Schwule habe, geht in den Städten mal in Schwulenclubs/discotheken. Das ist dort auch nciht wirklich anders. Mit der Ausnahme, als Hetero kann man da super Mädels aufreißen  (Der Tip kam übrigens von einem schwulen Bekannten)


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Metalic schrieb:


> Mit der Ausnahme, als Hetero kann man da super Mädels aufreißen  (Der Tip kam übrigens von einem schwulen Bekannten)



Das stimmt


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Die Kirche ist so hart drauf: 
"Ich glaube, man kann nicht nur von einer Niederlage der christlichen Prinzipien sondern von einer Niederlage für die Menschheit sprechen"

Home-Ehe: Vatikan nennt Irland-Votum "Niederlage für die Menschheit" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Naja, was hast Du von der katholischen Kirche erwartet? Die sollten lieber mal vor ihrer eigenen Haustüre kehren und die Missstände dort beseitigen.


----------



## Ruptet (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Gehts hier wieder mit Kirchenbashing los ?


----------



## Euda (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht gegen homosexuelle Partnerschaften.Die Vorstellung jedoch, dass ein adoptiertes Kind, mit einer Mutter mit Vollbart aufwächst,bereitet mir dann doch Bauchschmerzen.



"Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht gegen zwischenrassische Partnerschaften.

Die Vorstellung jedoch, dass ein Kind mit einer weißen Mutter und einem farbigen Vater aufwächst, bereitet mir dann doch Bauchschmerzen."

Dort liegen keine Welten zwischen.
Im Gegenteil


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mir egal was wer macht, solange nicht unbeteiligte/unschuldige Dritte dadurch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden oder Nachteile haben.

Ehe: von mir aus, siehe oben.
Adoption: Wenn ein Paerchen, egal welcher Gesinnung, ein Kind adoptieren moechte, sollte das Wohlergehen des Kindes im Vordergrund stehen und nicht der eigene Kinderwunsch bzw. Befriedigung des persoenlichen Egos.

Ich versteh diesen ganzen Aufruhr der immer wieder um das Thema Homosexualitaet gemacht wird nicht. Ich moechte an dieser Stelle erwaehen, das Toleranz immer in alle Richtungen funktionieren sollte.
Nicht nur in die "Homorichtung". 
Was ist mit der Toleranz gegenueber den Personen die ganz gewisse Wertevorstellung haben, woher die kommen sei mal dahingestellt, und sich mit solch einer Sache wie die Homoehe nicht zurechtfinden?
Was ist, wenn in einigen Teilen Deutschlands die Mehrheit so denkt und dagegen ist? 
Wo bleibt hier dann die Toleranz der Wenigen (Homosexuelle) gegenueber der Mehrheit dort? (eher ein fiktives Szenario)

Ist ein schwieriges Thema in einer solch intoleranten Zeit. 
Wird halt gerne gepusht, kann man schoen mit polarisieren.
Wuerd in dieser Debatte viel lieber wissen, was im Hintergrund so beschlossen wird, was die Oeffentlichkeit nicht so schnell sehen soll.


Frueher war doch alles mit Homosexualitaet verboten, ging doch bis Todesstrafe?
Mittlerweilen wirds doch mehr oder minder toleriert.
Ich glaub ich wander doch aus, bevors noch zur Pflicht wird. Ganz so extrem dafuer bin ich dann auch nicht 

Achtung, letzter Absatz war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint  (fuer Die, die es bitterernst meinen)


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Homo-Ehe: Ja
Kinder: Nein

Ganz einfach, weil Kinder heutzutage eh schon zu Hauf gemobbt werden in der Schule etc. - dann erst recht.

Es ist schwierig für ein Kind ohne Mutter/Vater aufzuwachsen und das weiß hoffentlich jedes Scheidungskind.
Egal wie gut die "Eltern" sein würden.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung jedoch, dass ein adoptiertes Kind, mit einer Mutter mit Vollbart aufwächst,
> bereitet mir dann doch Bauchschmerzen.



Du weißt aber, dass Conchita eine Ausnahme ist?


----------



## Nazzy (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Gehts hier wieder mit Kirchenbashing los ?



wenn die Kirche so einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt ?


@ Homo Ehe

Ja, warum nicht ?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Homo-Ehe: Ja
> Kinder: Nein



Du willst also einer Frau verbieten, ein Kind zu bekommen -- egal ob Samenspende oder nicht -- die mit ihrer Lebenspartnerin zusammenlebt? 
Dass das gegen Grundrechte verstößt, weißt du?


----------



## Euda (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Kinder: Nein
> 
> Ganz einfach, weil Kinder heutzutage eh schon zu Hauf gemobbt werden in der Schule etc. - dann erst recht.



Als schwarz & weiß in Amerika gleichgestellt wurden und somit in denselben Restaurants essen, dieselben Kinos besuchen und mit denselben Bussen zur Arbeit fahren konnten, war die sinnlose Diskriminierung Farbiger auch nicht auf einen Schlag Geschichte. Bis heute existiert sie, wird jedoch– gesetzlicher und gesellschaftlicher Toleranz sei Dank - zumeist nicht mehr ernstgenommen. Deinem Argument nach sollte man schwulen Ehepaaren die Gründung einer Familie und das Aufnehmen eines zur Adoption freigegebenen Kindes also nicht gestatten, da dies noch gesellschaftlich verpönt ist und naive, dumme und von teils altmodischen Werten ihrer erwachsenen Umwelt beeinflusste Kinder ihren Artgenossen mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern das Leben durch Mobbing schwer machen könnten. 

Zusammenfassend: 
Du wirst aufgrund deiner Religion gemobbt? Hass der Religion!
Aufgrund deiner Herkunft? Hass deinem Land!
Weil du kein Smartphone besitzt? Hass deinen Eltern, die dir keins kaufen!
__

Zur Umfrage: Bin selbst nicht ganz vom üblichen Ufer und sehe weder in Homo-Ehe, noch -Adoption ein langfristiges Problem. Eher einen Fortschritt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Ich versteh diesen ganzen Aufruhr der immer wieder um das Thema Homosexualitaet gemacht wird nicht.


Weil vielleicht Irland sich gerade damit befasst?


> Adoption: Wenn ein Paerchen, egal welcher Gesinnung, ein Kind adoptieren moechte, sollte das Wohlergehen des Kindes im Vordergrund stehen und nicht der eigene Kinderwunsch bzw. Befriedigung des persoenlichen Egos.


Könnte man darüber streiten was besser wäre. Lieber eine ungewohnte Konstellation der Eltern oder doch Heim?


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also einer Frau verbieten, ein Kind zu bekommen -- egal ob Samenspende oder nicht -- die mit ihrer Lebenspartnerin zusammenlebt?
> Dass das gegen Grundrechte verstößt, weißt du?



Ja will ich. Und zwar genau darum:


S754 schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig für ein Kind ohne Mutter/Vater aufzuwachsen und das weiß hoffentlich jedes Scheidungskind.
> Egal wie gut die "Eltern" sein würden.



Es wird immer ein Elternteil fehlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Geht doch letztlich niemanden was an außer den Betroffenen solange keine Gesetze missachtet werden.



> Es wird immer ein Elternteil fehlen.


Und wie soll es dann gehen wenn sich die regulären Eltern trennen und dann in so eine Lebensgemeinschaft wechseln?


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wie soll es dann gehen wenn sich die regulären Eltern trennen und dann in so eine Lebensgemeinschaft wechseln?



Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe dich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mann und Frau trennen sich und gehen danach einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehung nach


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mann und Frau trennen sich und gehen danach einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehung nach


Wo ist das Problem? Mir geht es ums Adoptieren (bzw. eigene Kinder durch Samenspende -s. oben). Als ob das Kind nicht schon genug vom Schicksal gezeichnet ist, wird es noch von einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehung adoptiert. Wie soll das Kind so jemals zur Normalität finden? Wie schon in den ersten Seiten geschrieben wurde: Homosexualität ist nichts ungewöhnliches und nicht abnormal, aber es ist nicht der Normalfall und sollte auch nicht als solcher gesehen werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wenn sich die Eltern trennen und gleichgeschlechtlich neu Heiraten könnte das Thema Adoption ja auch auftauchen


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Eltern trennen und gleichgeschlechtlich neu Heiraten könnte das Thema Adoption ja auch auftauchen



Und wo ist das Problem? Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin dagegen. 
Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.


----------



## highspeedpingu (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Egal
Soll jeder machen wie er will... solange ich nix damit zu tun habe.
Und: Die Kirche ist sowieso der scheinheiligste Verein


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Mir geht es ums Adoptieren (bzw. eigene Kinder durch Samenspende -s. oben). Als ob das Kind nicht schon genug vom Schicksal gezeichnet ist, wird es noch von einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehung adoptiert. Wie soll das Kind so jemals zur Normalität finden?


Das heißt also: So wie die Eltern es den Kindern vorleben, so werden die Kinder dann später auch?
Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Kinder von Homosexuellen keinen Kontakt zu anderen Kindern haben und sehen wie das bei denen ist. Bei den Kindern homosexueller Paare ist es dann eben anders als bei den heterosexuellen. Aber das muss doch nichts Schlechtes sein.

Und zum Thema Adoption: Das kann ich nur befürworten. Viele Schwule und Lesben haben einen Kinderwunsch. Und genau DA liegt der Knackpunkt: Es ist ein Wunsch und es wurde im Vorfeld gut überlegt, ob man ein Kind aufziehen möchte oder nicht. 
Mir tun eher die Kinder leid, die bei einem Hetero-Paar aufwachsen müssen, weil aus Versehen das Gummi gerissen ist.

Und Kinder, die auf dem Schulhof andere Kinder mobben, bei denen liegen die Probleme wohl dann auch eher im Elternhaus. Wenn die mit einer "Null-Toleranz-gegen-alles-was-von-der-Norm-abweicht"- und "Hetero=Normal" -Einstellung aufgezogen werden, ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die dann mit Scheuklappen durch's Leben gehen und alles schlecht heißen, was nicht in ihr eigenes Weltbild passt.


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Das heißt also: So wie die Eltern es den Kindern vorleben, so werden die Kinder dann später auch?



Wo liest du das? Hä? 
Wenn ich unverständlich schreibe, dann sagts mir doch bitte!


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Wo liest du das? Hä?
> Wenn ich unverständlich schreibe, dann sagts mir doch bitte!


Du schriebst "Wie sollen diese Kinder zur Normalität finden?"
Das heißt also, sie wissen nicht, was normal ist. Und "normal=hetero", oder welche "Normalität" meinst du?


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Du schriebst "Wie sollen diese Kinder zur Normalität finden?"
> Das heißt also, sie wissen nicht, was normal ist. Und "normal=hetero", oder welche "Normalität" meinst du?


Normal= Mutter+Vater oder Stiefvater/Mutter/Freund/Freundin was auch immer
Ob das Kind nachher schwul/lesbisch wird ist mir wurscht.

Es geht mir darum, dass dem Kind immer ein Elternteil fehlen wird, wie bei einer Scheidung z.B. 
Egal ob man es zugibt oder nicht. Diejenigen, die davon betroffen sind, wissen was ich meine.
Hab ich jetzt aber schon zwei mal geschrieben.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin dagegen.
> Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.



Deine Behauptung hat doch weder Hand noch Fuß. Kannst du und die anderen die meinen Kinder von gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern würden in der Schule gemobbt werden, endlich auch mal einen Beleg dazu bringen? Den sonst ist das doch nichts weiter als eine Behauptung, die mehr als schief steht. 

Soweit wird nämlich nur der Faktor der gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern berücksichtigt. Und Mobbing beruht nicht nur auf einem Faktor! Da spielt wesentlich mehr eine Rolle, wie das allgemeine Umfeld in der Klasse des Kinder, das Verantwortungsbewusstsein der Lehrkräfte, sowie der Eltern der anderen Kinder zu Hause. 

Ein Kind aus der dritten Klasse wird kein Kind einfach so diskriminieren (Mobben), weil das Kind gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern hat, den zunächst muss das Kind lernen was Gleichgeschlechtlichkeit bedeutet. Da sowas im Elternhaus allerdings selten komplett Neutral behandelt wird, werden dort die weichen gestellt, ob das Kind positiv auf Gleichgeschlechtlichkeit reagiert oder negativ und weiter, wie es mit dem Kind das gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern hat umgeht. 

Der Blick in die Richtung, Gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehepartnern das Recht auf die Kindererziehung nicht zu erlauben, weil! die Kinder in der Schule gemobbt werden, ist einfach Falsch. Denn damit unterstützt man lediglich die Homophobie. 

Ausgegrenzt werden immer Minderheiten, ob jetzt Kinder mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern oder Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund, einer Behinderung oder Armut.  

Insgesamt wird also durch die Aussage "Kinder von gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern werden in der Schule gemobbt, deshalb sollen gleichgeschlechtliche Paare keine Kinder aufziehen dürfen", keine Toleranz sondern Intoleranz geschaffen, den so wie sie hier im Thread verwendet wird, ist die Aussage* falsch*.


Edit: 

Zumal finde ich die Verwendung des Begriffs "Normal" oder "Normalität" bei diesem Thema mehr als schwierig und fragwürdig, den keiner kann eine allgemeingültige Definition von "Normal" abgeben. Ich würde dieses Wort in einer Diskussion, in der es um Homosexualität geht, deshalb garnicht erst benutzen.


----------



## S754 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich steig aus, anscheinend versteht man mich und meine Meinung nicht. Hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr als drei mal dasselbe zu schreiben. Schönen Abend noch! 
Mir wird's zu bunt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich bin dagegen.
> Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.


Ich hatte das Kind doch deutlich genug beim Namen genannt. Deine Meinung ist ja hinlänglich bekannt nur ist es dem Sinne ja ein Sonderfall.



> Und Kinder, die auf dem Schulhof andere Kinder mobben, bei denen liegen die Probleme wohl dann auch eher im Elternhaus


Das kann einem auch schon als Scheidungskind passieren.

Wenn das Gesetz es erlaubt zu Heiraten kann man den Rest nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dazu kann ich nur sagen: "Was man nicht kennt, vermisst man nicht."
Wenn ein Kind von Anfang an bei zwei Frauen oder zwei Männern aufwächst, kennt es ja gar nichts anderes. Dann ist das für das Kind NORMAL.
Das kann man also nicht mit Scheidungskindern vergleichen.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Ich steig aus, anscheinend versteht man mich und meine Meinung nicht. Hab jetzt auch keine Lust mehr als drei mal dasselbe zu schreiben. Schönen Abend noch!
> Mir wird's zu bunt



Zu bunt, oder keine Lust sich mit der eigenen Aussage mal etwas objektiv zu beschäftigen? 

Schade.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Ja will ich. Und zwar genau darum:
> 
> 
> Es wird immer ein Elternteil fehlen.



Also ist jede allein erziehende Mutter bzw. Vater unfähig ein Kind groß zu ziehen?
Was ist mit den Menschen, die ihren Lebenspartner verlieren -- Unfall oder so?
Sollen die ihre Kinder sofort ins Kinderheim geben?
Geht es den Kinder im Heim oder bei Pflegefamilien besser als bei ihrem leiblichen Elternteil?



S754 schrieb:


> Homosexualität ist nichts ungewöhnliches und nicht abnormal, aber es ist nicht der Normalfall und sollte auch nicht als solcher gesehen werden.



Deine Definition von "Normal" soll also für alle gelten?


----------



## Euda (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung hat doch weder Hand noch Fuß. Kannst du und die anderen die meinen Kinder von gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern würden in der Schule gemobbt werden, endlich auch mal einen Beleg dazu bringen? Den sonst ist das doch nichts weiter als eine Behauptung, die mehr als schief steht.
> 
> Soweit wird nämlich nur der Faktor der gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern berücksichtigt. Und Mobbing beruht nicht nur auf einem Faktor! Da spielt wesentlich mehr eine Rolle, wie das allgemeine Umfeld in der Klasse des Kinder, das Verantwortungsbewusstsein der Lehrkräfte, sowie der Eltern der anderen Kinder zu Hause.
> 
> ...



Genau das, was ich eine Seite zuvor versucht hab, zu erklären. Danke.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Schon seltsam zu lesen hier.
Kaum ist einer bisschen gegen das: Jeder darf Alles mit Jedem und egal wie, wird dieser User hier zerpflueckt weil er ja anscheinend eine "falsche" Meinung hat.

Wie war das mit Toleranz? 
Toleranz ist ja etwas Hervorrangendes, solang alle meiner Meinung sind, oder?


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schon seltsam zu lesen hier.
> Kaum ist einer bisschen gegen das: Jeder darf Alles mit Jedem und egal wie, wird dieser User hier zerpflueckt weil er ja anscheinend eine "falsche" Meinung hat.
> 
> Wie war das mit Toleranz?
> Toleranz ist ja etwas Hervorrangendes, solang alle meiner Meinung sind, oder?



Sollte der Post mir gelten: 

Objektivität ist wohl nicht jedermanns stärke  Aber gut, wie immer ist man direkt selbst intolerant, nur weil man das Wort "falsch" in den Mund nimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es kann ja jeder von der Sache halten was er will und soweit ich es hier lese wird er ja nicht demontiert. Es ist halt nur kritisch gewissen Gruppen ein Recht absprechen zu wollen


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Toleranz gegenueber den Personen die ganz gewisse Wertevorstellung haben, woher die kommen sei mal dahingestellt, und sich mit solch einer Sache wie die Homoehe nicht zurechtfinden?)



wenn diese personen handfeste argumente aus ihrer vermeintlichen betroffenheit ableiten können, dann müsste man darüber diskutieren.
nur langt ein diffuses "ich mag das nicht", "mir gefällt das nicht", oder "gott hat gesagt, dass" dafür in einem rechtsstaat nun einmal nicht. das hätte keine argument-qualität. 
ich denke, das leuchtet ein.


----------



## Niza (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ...
> und noch eine anmerkung: die umfrage ist anonym. andere  foren-mitglieder, auch ich als ersteller der umfrage, können nicht  ersehen, ob ihr mit 'ja' oder 'nein' gestimmt habt.


Sehr schön 

Also man muss nicht unbedingt schreiben, warum man dafür oder dagegen gestimmt hat.
Und was man angeklickt hat.

Jeder hat halt seine Meinung zu dem Thema und man sollte niemanden wegen seiner Meinung versuchen umzustimmen.
Nur weil man selber eher der anderen Meinung ist.

Gerade bei so einen sensiblen Thema.

Ich habe teilgenommen, aber schreibe jetzt nicht, wofür ich gestimmt habe und warum ich dafür gestimmt habe.
Wofür ich gestimmt habe und warum ich dafür gestimmt habe, bleibt mein Geheimnis und das mache ich nicht Publik .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Sollte der Post mir gelten:
> 
> Objektivität ist wohl nicht jedermanns stärke  Aber gut, wie immer ist man direkt selbst intolerant, nur weil man das Wort "falsch" in den Mund nimmt.



Nein galt nicht dir im speziellen. Wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst, deine Sache.
Gleich mit einem Seitenhieb weiter. Ein Smiley macht eine Aussage nicht unbedingt besser. 




Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn diese personen handfeste argumente aus ihrer vermeintlichen betroffenheit ableiten können, dann müsste man darüber diskutieren.
> nur langt ein diffuses "ich mag das nicht", "mir gefällt das nicht", oder "gott hat gesagt, dass" dafür in einem rechtsstaat nun einmal nicht. das hätte keine argument-qualität.
> ich denke, das leuchtet ein.


Wofuer brauche ich fuer eine eigene Meinung ein objektives, stichhaltiges Argument das ueberall gilt?
Ein "ich fuehle Unbehagen bei der Sache" gilt dann nicht? Eigene Emotionen und Empfinden. Hier zaehlen also nur die harten Fakten und Argumente.
Kann man andersrum auch drehen: wieso sind die Leute homosexuell? Wegen persoenlichen Empfinden? Wegen Unbehagen in der der Heterosexualitaet?
Kommt gleich das man das eine nicht mit dem anderen vergleichen darf, blablabla.


Was ist mit Personen die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und deswegen soetwas ablehnen?
Was ist mit Personen die in der Kindheit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, und das nicht mehr wissen, weil es von der eigenen Psyche verdraengt wird, gegen Homosexualitaet im generellen sind und nicht wissen warum?
Wieso zum Henker darf ich in der heutigen Zeit keine Meinung haben die nicht unbedingt auf irgendwelchen rationalen Argumenten basiert, welche man mit unzaehligen Quellen belegen kann, ohne gleich verurteilt zu werden?
Weils politisch inkorrekt ist? Wer legt fest was politisch korrekt und was inkorrekt ist?



P.S. das spiegelt alles nicht meine persoenliche Meinung wieder.
Ich versuche Dinge nur von verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten zu sehen, egal wie richtig oder falsch es ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es spricht ja nix gegen eigene Erfahrungen, Emotionen, Gefühle sowie Unbehagen und was man da noch ins Feld führen kann. Mann darf aber auch hinterfragen egal ob Pro oder Contra


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schon seltsam zu lesen hier.
> Kaum ist einer bisschen gegen das: Jeder darf Alles mit Jedem und egal wie, wird dieser User hier zerpflueckt weil er ja anscheinend eine "falsche" Meinung hat.
> 
> Wie war das mit Toleranz?
> Toleranz ist ja etwas Hervorrangendes, solang alle meiner Meinung sind, oder?



Wer den Menschen seine Grundrecht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit verbieten will, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn er in einer freien Gesellschaft entsprechend Gegenwind bekommt.


----------



## Drayygo (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich kann hier einfach nur nochmal ansprechen, das es bei der Frage um die persönliche Meinung (dafür ist die Umfrage da, zumindest meiner Meinung nach) durchaus subjektive Argumente wie "mag ich nicht, ist mir unwohl bei etc" geben darf. Sobald man allerdings einen Schritt weitergeht, nämlich man in eine Diskussion "eingreift" haben solche Aussagen (für mich!) keinen Nennwert mehr, da es in Diskussionen um Argumente und nicht um Meinungen geht. Jeder darf eine Meinung haben, die möchte ich auch niemandem absprechen, aber nicht jede Meinung ist ein Argument.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Ich kann hier einfach nur nochmal ansprechen, das es bei der Frage um die persönliche Meinung (dafür ist die Umfrage da, zumindest meiner Meinung nach) durchaus subjektive Argumente wie "mag ich nicht, ist mir unwohl bei etc" geben darf. Sobald man allerdings einen Schritt weitergeht, nämlich man in eine Diskussion "eingreift" haben solche Aussagen (für mich!) keinen Nennwert mehr, da es in Diskussionen um Argumente und nicht um Meinungen geht. Jeder darf eine Meinung haben, die möchte ich auch niemandem absprechen, aber nicht jede Meinung ist ein Argument.



ziemlich genau das wollte ich mit meinem letzten beitrag sagen. 
natürlich kann, darf und soll jeder seine meinung haben und auch äußern (nett, oder? ).
nur sind meinungen der art, wie ich sie oben skizziert habe, im diskurs, gerade im politischen oder juristischen - logischerweise!- letztendlich natürlich völlig irrelevant.
um konkret zu werden: wer eine diskriminierung (und die stellt die mangelnde gleichstellung nun einmal dar) alleine mit einem "argument" à la "ich mag keine homos" begründet, kann bzw sollte nicht damit rechnen, gehör zu finden.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Adoption: Das kann ich nur befürworten. Viele Schwule und Lesben haben einen Kinderwunsch. Und genau DA liegt der Knackpunkt: Es ist ein Wunsch und es wurde im Vorfeld gut überlegt, ob man ein Kind aufziehen möchte oder nicht.
> Mir tun eher die Kinder leid, die bei einem Hetero-Paar aufwachsen müssen, weil aus Versehen das Gummi gerissen ist.


Hab ich noch nie so gesehen, ist für mich aber absolut nachvollziehbar.

Bezüglich Mobbing:
Ich glaube wie viele andere hier, dass Kinder mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern eher oder zumindest oft von sowas betroffen sein werden.
Allerdings gibts auch unzählige andere Gründe, warum das passieren kann.
Wenn man sämtliche erschwerte Bedingungen als Ausschlussgrund für Kinder sehen würde, hätten wir wohl schon keine mehr...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Sicherlich kann ein Kind das I Tüpfelchen sein, aber so schnell und leicht bekommen Paare ja nun auch nicht den Wunsch erfüllt. Ich denke die Masse ist schon froh heiraten zu dürfen und das es auch Akzeptanz findet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Als ob das Kind nicht schon genug vom Schicksal gezeichnet ist, wird es noch von einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehung adoptiert. Wie soll das Kind so jemals zur Normalität finden?



Gute Frage. Wie findet man zur "Normalität", wenn nicht einmal klar ist, was das überhaupt bedeutet (ausgenommen man hängt antiken Rollenbildern an und mag es, wenn einem das Leben starr vorgeschrieben ist - was komischerweise fast nur diejenigen auf der Gewinnerseite tun)? Und wieso sind staatliche Kinderheime der zweitbeste Weg dahin?

Fragen über Fragen...


Eine noch @Topic:
Wo ist die Option
[X] bin gegen alle Priveliegen durch ""Ehe""
?


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin für "ja". Warum auch nicht? Wenn es diese Menschen glücklich macht. Und sie gleichberechtigt sind.
Allerdings sehe ich das mit der Adaption von Kindern auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## jamie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



S754 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Mir geht es ums Adoptieren (bzw. eigene Kinder durch Samenspende -s. oben). Als ob das Kind nicht schon genug vom Schicksal gezeichnet ist, wird es noch von einer gleichgeschlechtlichen Beziehung adoptiert. Wie soll das Kind so jemals zur Normalität finden? Wie schon in den ersten Seiten geschrieben wurde: Homosexualität ist nichts ungewöhnliches und nicht abnormal, aber es ist nicht der Normalfall und sollte auch nicht als solcher gesehen werden.



Wenn homosexuelle Kinder von ihren Hetero-Eltern nicht hetero gemacht werden können, warum sollen dann heterosexuelle Kinder von homo-Eltern schwul werden?


----------



## Verminaard (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> Wenn homosexuelle Kinder von ihren Hetero-Eltern nicht hetero gemacht werden können, warum sollen dann heterosexuelle Kinder von homo-Eltern schwul werden?



Wenn wir dieses Nonsenseargument weiterspinnen: welche sexuelle Gesinnung haben Kinder von Heteroeltern? Großteils eher Hetero oder eher nicht?
Wenden wir jetzt deine Arguentationsweise auf Homoeltern an?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin absolut dafür.
Eine Gesellschaft kann sich auf Dauer nur weiter entwickeln, wenn in gewissen zeitlichen Abständen auch mal neue Reformen kommen.
Hätten vor etwa 200 Jahren die Franzosen nicht die Ständegesellschaft abgeschafft, wären wir wahrscheinlich heute noch alle Bauern und Computer wären wahrscheinlich nur irgendwelchen Doktoren und Professoren vorbehalten 

Auch emotional hab ich kein Problem damit, wenn sich zwei Jungs oder zwei Frauen ein Bett teilen. 
Im Gegenteil, in der heutigen Zeit kommt es mir eher so vor, dass in der Fußgängerzone Singles über 30 mindestens genauso "komisch" angeschaut werden wie Schwule, wenn nicht gar noch komischer ^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ganz ehrlich: Das Problem wäre es nicht, wenn ein homosexuelles Paar Kinder hat.

Das ganz große Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, dass Ehen so verdammt schnell wieder auseinandergehen. Darunter leiden die Kinder. Es ist ehrlichgesagt sowas von egal, ob ein Kind homo- oder hetero-Eltern hat, sofern sich diese entsprechend um das Kind kümmern und ihren Pflichten als Erziehungsberechtigte vollends nachkommen.

Lieber ein Schwulen- oder Lesbenpaar, welches ihre Elternrolle perfekt ausfüllt als ein Heteropaar, das säuft und ihre Kinder schlägt und/oder schon nach ein paar Jahren keinen Bock mehr auf ihre Beziehung hat und sich zum Leid der Kinder scheiden lässt.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ganz große Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, dass Ehen so verdammt schnell wieder auseinandergehen.



Man sollte aber auch bedenken, das es mindestens genau so Mist für ein Kind ist, wenn die Eltern nur noch aus trotz miteinander zusammenleben oder man kann auch sagen, nur noch wegen der Kinder zu liebe. Ist das Verhältnis zwischen den Lebenspartnern kaputt, ist es egal ob die sich dann scheiden lassen oder mit der kaputten Beziehungen bis zum Ende weiterleben.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das würd' ich jetzt auch so nicht direkt sagen, besonders in jungen Jahren wäre so eine Trennung sehr schwer für ein Kind. Man kann das nie genau abschätzen, wie sowas einen Menschen verpfuscht wenn schon in der ganz wichtigen Entwicklungsphase die Eltern auseinandergehen.

Ich bin ja eigentlich allgemein der Ansicht, dass die Ehe aus moralischer Sicht heutzutage völlig überbewertet ist und außer steuerrechtlichen Vorteilen keinen Grund sehe, überhaupt noch heiraten zu müssen nur um zusammenzuleben. Dass die Ehe eine Beziehung sicherer macht, halte ich nämlich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Ruptet (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ist ja auch nur was symbolisches, der heilige Bund.


----------



## fxler (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dagegen. 
Ich habe persönlich genug Gründe dafür,  aber in unserer geheuchelten Toleranten Welt macht es keinen Sinn weiter darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Quat (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo ist die Option
> [X] bin gegen alle Priveliegen durch ""Ehe""



[x] Privilegien nur für Kindererziehung


Two-Face schrieb:


> Lieber ein Schwulen- oder Lesbenpaar, welches ihre Elternrolle perfekt ausfüllt als ein Heteropaar, das säuft und ihre Kinder schlägt und/oder schon nach ein paar Jahren keinen Bock mehr auf ihre Beziehung hat und sich zum Leid der Kinder scheiden lässt.


Ich verstehe was du ausdrücken willst, glaub ich. Und ich bin der gleichen Überzeugung.
Nur leider klingt das nach; lieber ein bisschen "Katastrophe" als komplett Katastrophe.
"ein Schwulen- oder Lesbenpaar, welches ihre Elternrolle perfekt ausfüllt" ist aber *kein* bisschen Katastrophe.


----------



## Ruptet (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Natürlich sind so Dinge wie Saufen, Kindesmisshandlung und Trennung weil man voreilig war ein Phänomen, welches nur bei Hetero-Paaren auftritt.


----------



## Metalic (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Natürlich sind so Dinge wie Saufen, Kindesmisshandlung und Trennung weil man voreilig war ein Phänomen, welches nur bei Hetero-Paaren auftritt.



Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das so hier irgendwo stand. Zumindest hat niemand behauptet, dass es nur in Heterobeziehungen auftritt.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Natürlich sind so Dinge wie Saufen, Kindesmisshandlung und Trennung weil man voreilig war ein Phänomen, welches nur bei Hetero-Paaren auftritt.


Es ging darum, dass bei homosexuellen Paaren eher das Gehirn entscheiden wird als ein "Unfall".
Die haben sicher auch genug ungeschützten Sex, aber daraus entsteht halt kein Kind.


----------



## Quat (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Natürlich sind so Dinge wie Saufen, Kindesmisshandlung und Trennung weil man voreilig war ein Phänomen, welches nur bei Hetero-Paaren auftritt.


Das ist unfair, niemand hat das behauptet.
 Selbst wenn, stell ich, für mich, mal klar; Eine intakte "Hetero-Beziehung" ist mir genauso wertvoll, wie eine intakte "Homo-Beziehung"!
"Intakt" bezieht sich auf meine und auf gar keinen Fall, auf Wertevorstellungen dieser Gesellschaft!


----------



## Ruptet (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wollt jetzt auch niemanden damit angreifen 
Es kam nur so rüber und ich wollts klar stellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Keine Beiziehung egal welcher Art ist vor allem gefeit.


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Gesetzliche und steuerliche Gleichstellung? Habe ich nichts dagegen.
Adoptionsrecht? Ja, besser als gar keine Eltern. Auch wenn 2 "Väter" einem Mädchen wohl oftmals schlechter zur Seite stehen können, als eine Mutter es könnte. Das gleiche gilt für 2 "Mütter" im Bezug auf einen Jungen.

Bezeichnung dieser Art der Partnerschaft als Ehe? Klares nein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Bezeichnung dieser Art der Partnerschaft als Ehe? Klares nein.


Und wie sollte man es nennen? Das Wort ist so alt wie die Kirche und auch in allen Bereichen verankert, und denen das Wort zu verbieten wäre auch eine Art der Diskriminierung


----------



## thunderofhate (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und wie sollte man es nennen? Das Wort ist so alt wie die Kirche und auch in allen Bereichen verankert, und denen das Wort zu verbieten wäre auch eine Art der Diskriminierung


Bla, bla Diskriminierung. Manchmal wird es echt lächerlich.
Von mir aus Popogepaarte und Scherenspäßer.  Als ob sich da nun kein gleichwertiger Begriff finden ließe.

In 50 Jahren wird dann auch so getan, als ob es keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau gäbe, weil es für diskriminierend gehalten wird.
Obwohl, nein. Da sind wir ja heute schon angekommen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das Problem wäre es nicht, wenn ein homosexuelles Paar Kinder hat.
> 
> Das ganz große Problem der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, dass Ehen so verdammt schnell wieder auseinandergehen. Darunter leiden die Kinder. Es ist ehrlichgesagt sowas von egal, ob ein Kind homo- oder hetero-Eltern hat, sofern sich diese entsprechend um das Kind kümmern und ihren Pflichten als Erziehungsberechtigte vollends nachkommen.
> 
> Lieber ein Schwulen- oder Lesbenpaar, welches ihre Elternrolle perfekt ausfüllt als ein Heteropaar, das säuft und ihre Kinder schlägt und/oder schon nach ein paar Jahren keinen Bock mehr auf ihre Beziehung hat und sich zum Leid der Kinder scheiden lässt.



/sign. Deswegen stört mich diese Hervorhebung von "Ehe" auch so. Das ist nichts weiter als ein hoffnungslos veraltetes Zwangskonstrukt, dass auf die Lebensrealität vieler Menschen nicht mehr passt und beim Rest nicht selten das Festhalten an Rollenbildern fördert, die diese Gesellschaft an anderer Stelle mit viel wirkungslosen Aufwand aufzuweichen versucht. "Ehe" bringt einfach nichts - und den Kindern am allerwenigsten. Die brauchen "Eltern" und deren Geschlecht sollte dabei erst einmal vollkommen nebensächlich sein, denn 99% der Interaktionen zwischen Eltern und Kind haben rein gar nichts mit dem Genitalapparat zu tun (und 9 von 10 der restlichen Interaktionen sind ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt ). Deswegen sind drei gemeinsam erziehende Mütter auch garantiert nicht schlechter, als eine alleinerziehende Mutter. Oder als gar keine Eltern - wir reden hier immerhin primär von Adoptionen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Bla, bla Diskriminierung. Manchmal wird es echt lächerlich.
> Von mir aus Popogepaarte und Scherenspäßer.  Als ob sich da nun kein gleichwertiger Begriff finden ließe.
> 
> In 50 Jahren wird dann auch so getan, als ob es keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau gäbe, weil es für diskriminierend gehalten wird.
> Obwohl, nein. Da sind wir ja heute schon angekommen!



Mir persönlich kann es ja egal sein, nur warum sollte ein und das gleiche zwei verschiedene Namen haben. Oder man schafft das Wort Ehe generell ab da ich dort eh am allerersten an die Glockendisco denke


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dafür.
Allerdings gehört der Rechte (und Pflichten) Teil bei Ehen sowieso komplett reformiert/abgeschafft. Warum sollen zwei Menschen die schon dadurch finanzielle Vorteile haben dass sie sich Wohnung etc. teilen auch noch zusätzliche Rabatte bekommen? Wenn man Kinder fördern will dann soll man Kindergeld, Befög etc. erhöhen, aber nicht eine irgendwie geartete Partnerschaft die unter Umständen garkein Interesse an selbigen hat.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dafür.Wenn man Kinder fördern will dann soll man Kindergeld, Befög etc. erhöhen, aber nicht eine irgendwie geartete Partnerschaft die unter Umständen garkein Interesse an selbigen hat.


Das ist wohl wahr...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Absolut dafür.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Gerade zufällig gesehen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dagegen.

Die klassische Mann und Frau Beziehung (Hetero) ist und bleibt mMn einfach die beste.

Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach unnatürlich.
Mann und Frau sind für einander geschaffen.

Es gibt auch noch eine masse an anderen Argumenten (religiöse/Intime/Gesundheitliche[z.B.HIV] usw), die meine Einstellung gegen die Homo-Ehe unterstreichen, aber die spreche ich hier jetzt nicht an, weil es nur zu unnötigen diskussionen führen würde und manches hier nicht erwähnt werden darf und manches ich hier besser auch nicht erwähne.

*Aber trotzdem mache ich jetzt keinen runter, wenn der halt die andere Einstellung hat.
Das ist halt seine Meinung und er hat auch wohl seine Gründe und/oder Argumente dafür, aber diese hier ist meine.*

Ich weiß, warum ich so eingestellt bin und habe eine masse an Argumenten, die das unterstreichen und daran könnten auch 10.000 Für-Homo-Ehe Argumente nichts ändern.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Die Mann und Frau Beziehung ist und bleibt mMn einfach die beste.


Es mag die natürlichste Beziehung sein aber dann ist da schon die Luft raus.


> Es gibt auch noch andere Argumente (religiöse/Intime usw), die gegen die Homo-Ehe sprechen


Sexuelle Neigungen, Praktiken usw. sind eine Seite der Medaille aber Religion ist ein aufgenötigter Glauben. Ich glaube kaum das Uluk und Gnarf aus dem Neandertal schon eine Religion besaßen.
Das soll jetzt keine Anspielung, Bekehrung oder sonst was sein sondern ist nur meine Meinung dazu. Ich toleriere andere Meinungen nur ich hinterfrage die mal


----------



## Niza (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es mag die natürlichste Beziehung sein aber dann ist da schon die Luft raus.
> 
> Sexuelle Neigungen, Praktiken usw. sind eine Seite der Medaille aber Religion ist ein aufgenötigter Glauben. Ich glaube kaum das Uluk und Gnarf aus dem Neandertal schon eine Religion besaßen.
> Das soll jetzt keine Anspielung, Bekehrung oder sonst was sein sondern ist nur meine Meinung dazu. Ich toleriere andere Meinungen nur ich hinterfrage die mal



Mehr als das oben (ergänzte und verbesserte) schreibe ich zu demThema nicht, wollte ja eigentlich sogar garnichts zum Thema schreiben.

Sonst entbrennt hier noch der 3te Weltkrieg im Forum

Aber ich finde es super , dass de andere Meinungen tolerierst 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Niza schrieb:


> Die klassische Mann und Frau Beziehung (Hetero) ist und bleibt mMn einfach die beste.
> 
> Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach unnatürlich.
> Mann und Frau sind für einander geschaffen.


Oder gar keine Beziehung 
In der heutigen Zeit gibt es ja mehr Singles als je zuvor ...

Sollten Mann und Frau deiner Meinung nach dann auch heiraten oder akzeptierst du auch solche Patchwork-Familien, bei denen die Partner nicht verheiratet sind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Meinungen sind das Salz in der Suppe der Diskussionen, von daher sind die immer gerne gesehen. Ich habe selber längerer Zeit einer Gruppe von Klischees angehört und irgendwann ignoriert man den Mist der verbreitet wird.


> Sonst entbrennt hier noch der 3te Weltkrieg im Forum


Sachlich vorgetragen wird sicherlich niemand den Scheiterhaufen anzünden


----------



## Niza (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Sollten Mann und Frau deiner Meinung nach dann auch heiraten oder akzeptierst du auch solche Patchwork-Familien, bei denen die Partner nicht verheiratet sind?



Heiraten.

Heiraten ist immer besser und es hat auch ganz nebenbei steuerliche Vorteile.

Mein kleiner Tip am Rande zum Thema Heiraten:
Erst heiraten, wenn man sich wirklich sicher ist, dass man den Ehepartner auch gut kennt.
Also nicht überschnellt heiraten.
Man wird nirgendwo auf der Welt den abzulut perfekten Partner finden.
Sicherlich hat jeder Ehepartner seine Macken, aber damit kann man lernen umzugehen.
Und Kinderwunsch sollte am besten vorher besprochen werden.
Nach der heirat ist auch eine gute Kommunkation wichtig und die Liebe immer wieder anzufachen .
Und wenns mal kracht, dann sich nicht sofort scheiden lassen. Sondern ne Zeit vergehen lassen und wieder miteinander reden.
Scheidung ist keine Lösung.
Es zerreißt und macht vor allem (wenn man welche hat) die Kinder unglücklich.

Aber das alles ist wieder nen ganz anderes Thema.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## sinchilla (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

ich werd mal meine (fast 13 jährige) tochter fragen. sie hat erziehung (prägung) durch mich genossen durch ihre mutter (mit der ich keine partnerschaft mehr führe) & natürlich durch ihr umfeld.

weil hier so viele über dieses mobbingthema reden, sie berichtet mir ( indirekt) auch viel darüber aber nicht in bezug zu dem thema ums das hier geht bzw. die folgen einer erziehung aus einem gleichgeschlechtlichen paar.

vllt. kennt sie ja sogar mitschüler welche in einer der genannten konstellationen aufwachsen aber es gar nicht relevant findet dies mit mir zu erörtern,  weil es für sie einfach "normal" ist.

ich glaube das die altersgruppe (meiner tochter) wesentlich toleranter mit manchen themen umgeht als es hier der eine oder andere forenschreiberling macht.
das heisst nicht, weil sie die klamottenmarke "b" nicht mag ins schussfeld der klamottenmarkenmöger "a" zu fallen...jede jugend (& heranwachsende gesellschaft) braucht "feindbilder" um sich zu identifizieren.

in irgendwelchen indigenen völkern (gangs in bildungsarmen virteln oder gar der nahenden "elite") beträgt der unterschied teilweise nur ein tatoo/branding oder dialekt etc. in der richtigen form & stellung aber es reicht um sich zu identifizieren bzw. jemand anderes auszugrenzen...denn sonst würde es nichts geben! aber jeder (auch eine bevölkerungsgruppe) will was besonderes sein bzw. sich als diese fühlen. somit schafft sie sich diese werte bzw. rituale ( tattoos/heirat etc.). der mensch & auch die gesellschaft (im weitesten sinne) brauch etwas um sich zu individualisieren. woran man den aufhänger fest macht is scheissegal! hauptsache es gibt einen!

um auf den punkt zu kommen...die gleichgeschlechtliche liebe & auch die konsequenzen aus dieser (biologisch auch ohne kinder) & gar eine debatte darüber ist m.m.n. völlig überholt! die homosexualität gibts scho länger als der mensch denken kann, somit (auf die evolution runter gerissen) sollte sich der mensch als letztes diesen aufhänger suchen. würden aus solchen paaren ( deren kinder/adoptionskindern) nur terroristen werden bzw. auch nur homosexuelle ( was völlig absurd ist!) könnte man ja ansatzweise ne "gefahr" für das menschliche & eigene wohl sehen bzw. für die eigene individualität & dem willen sich von anderen zu unterscheiden aber doch eig. ganz gut zu denen zu passen.

es ist immer ne gradwanderung zwischen begeisterung, toleranz & abscheu...je nach wert den man gelernt hat bzw. lebt & leben möchte...stellt euch mal vor es gäbe die orthodoxen schwuchteln...ich würde dem keine aufmerksamkeit widmen. denn ich wüsst das "problem" löst sich von selbst... ausser die cheaten & die schwuchteln würden mit den lesben...

ich muss das gespinst noch weiter spinnen!...daraus würden dann die orthodoxen schwuchtellesben entstehen!

diese jedoch können sich nicht mit ihren eltern identifizieren! im schlimmsten falle könnten daraus orthodoxe heteroseuelle heranwachsen!


----------



## Amon (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dagegen!

Artikel 6 Absatz 1 Grundgesetz



> (1) Ehe und Familie stehen unter dem besonderen Schutze der staatlichen Ordnung.



Mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das Grundgesetz ist Menschgemacht und kann mit den notwendigen Mehrheiten jederzeit geändert werden  . Weil da nicht drin steht was die Ehe ausmacht müsste man das aber noch nicht einmal. Bzw. aus weiter vorne schon genannten Gründen darf man meiner Meinung nach gerne die Ehe komplett raus streichen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Dagegen!
> 
> Artikel 6 Absatz 1 Grundgesetz
> 
> Mehr muss man nicht sagen.



doch muss man. 

zb das: 

*3. Die Einführung des Rechtsinstituts der  eingetragenen Lebenspartnerschaft für gleichgeschlechtliche Paare  verletzt Art. 6 Abs. 1 GG nicht.  Der besondere Schutz der Ehe in Art. 6  Abs. 1 GG hindert den Gesetzgeber nicht, für die gleichgeschlechtliche  Lebenspartnerschaft Rechte und Pflichten vorzusehen, die denen der Ehe  gleich oder nahe kommen.  Dem Institut der Ehe drohen keine Einbußen  durch ein Institut, das sich an Personen wendet, die miteinander keine  Ehe eingehen können. *

aus: BVerfGE 105, 313

und das urteil ist, in diesem fall muss man wohl sagen _schon_, über 10 jahre alt. 
dann ginge es letztlich nur noch um den begriff. und wie ich das 'kind' letztendlich nenne, ist wirklich ziemlich belanglos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sexuelle Neigungen, Praktiken usw. sind eine Seite der Medaille aber Religion ist ein aufgenötigter Glauben. Ich glaube kaum das Uluk und Gnarf aus dem Neandertal schon eine Religion besaßen.



Genaugenommen weisen die Bestatungsriten durchaus daraufhin, dass der Neandertaler schon etwas Religions-ähnliches gehabt haben könnte 

Aber man kann auch ruhig noch wesentlich weiter zurückgehen: (Nahezu?) Alle Primaten nutzen Sex auch als Mittel der sozialen Interaktion. Wenn irgend ein Vertreter von _Homo sapiens_ also der Meinung anhängt, dass alle sexuellen Handlungen, die nicht der Fortpflanzung dienen, falsch/unnatürlich (und abzulehnen) sind, dann liegt er, bezogen auf seine Familie, schlichtweg falsch (und ist verdammt nochmal zu bemitleiden  ). 




Amon schrieb:


> Dagegen!
> 
> Artikel 6 Absatz 1 Grundgesetz
> 
> Mehr muss man nicht sagen.



Hmmmm - doch. Zumindest die vorrangehenden Artikel sollte man immer berücksichtigen. Z.B.
3 (3) "Niemand darf wegen seines Geschlechtes, seiner Abstammung, seiner Rasse, seiner Sprache, seiner Heimat und Herkunft, seines Glaubens, seiner religiösen oder politischen Anschauungen benachteiligt oder bevorzugt werden"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es dürfte für manche wohl wirklich befremdlich sein das die Menschheit von dem größten Ferkel abstammt wo beim Sex keine Grenzen vorhanden sind sich im Schnitt bis zu 2 x pro Stunde beackern. Ein Wunder das die Kirche die Gattung nicht ausgerottet hat


----------



## Amon (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Naja, von mir aus können Schwule und Lesben ja ruhig die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie Ehepaare bekommen aber das Wort Ehe hat da nichts zu suchen und bei Kindern hört es auch auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dann wirf eine Petition ein. Ehe klingt eh ziemlich Barock da würde beringter Lebensabschnittspartner besser passen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich wäre, siehe oben, ohnehin dafür, der Kirche ihre "Ehe" zurückzugeben und den Kram auf seine rein religiöse Rolle zu beschränken. Bei Steuern sollte es um die persönliche Vermögens- und Einkommenssituation gehen, nicht um vorrübergehende Zuneigung und bei Kindern um das Kindeswohl. Und das hängt zunächst von anderen Größen ab, als Geschlecht oder Beziehungsstatus der Eltern (auch wenn letzterer korrelieren kann) und genau diese Größen sollten bei Adoptionen eine Rolle spielen. Und nur die. Und der Maßstab darf kein veraltetes Beziehungs- und Rollenbild sein, sondern die Alternative: Alles, was besser als ein staatliches Heim ist, ist eben besser.
(und wenn man sich mal anguckt, was die Kinder heterosexueller gewaltbereiter Alkoholabhängiger z.T. erleiden, bevor das Jugendamt ein Heim als besser erachtet, dann sollte es verdammt leicht sein, besser als letzteres dazustehen  )


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Absolut dagegen. Von mir aus kann jeder zusammenleben wie er will, zwei Männer oder Frauen haben aber in einer _Ehe_  schlicht nichts verloren.

Das hat was mit Werten und Tradition zu tun, Dinge mit denen offenbar immer weniger Menschen überhaupt etwas mit anfangen können. Liberal ist eben "Hip".
Allerdings glaubt auch die Mehrheit Frau Merkel wenn sie darüber fabuliert das wir sämtliche Griechenlandfördergelder zurück erhalten. Evtl. Analogien sind rein zufällig...oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## efdev (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Werte und Traditionen können auch falsch sein.

ich selbst hab schon vor ein paar tagen für "[x] Mir egal" gestimmt weil es mich im endeffekt nicht interessiert, es gibt keinen logischen grund dagegen zu sein also ist es mir wurscht.


----------



## jamie (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Absolut dagegen. Von mir aus kann jeder zusammenleben wie er will, zwei Männer oder Frauen haben aber in einer _Ehe_  schlicht nichts verloren.
> 
> Das hat was mit Werten und Tradition zu tun, Dinge mit denen offenbar immer weniger Menschen überhaupt etwas mit anfangen können. Liberal ist eben "Hip".
> Allerdings glaubt auch die Mehrheit Frau Merkel wenn sie darüber fabuliert das wir sämtliche Griechenlandfördergelder zurück erhalten. Evtl. Analogien sind rein zufällig...oder etwa doch nicht?



"Hip"? Das nennt sich Fortschritt. Aber Evolution ist eben manchem suspekt.
Und Traditionen als Selbstzweck sind so ziemlich das Dümmste, das ich mir vorstellen kann. War hier jahrhundertelang auch Tradition, dass wir uns mit den Franzosen bekriegen und die abwechselnd bei uns und wir dann wieder bei denen einmarschieren. 
Und zu deinen "Fördergeldern": Selbstverständlich kommt das Geld nicht zurück. Jeder Staat ist verschuldet (Deutschland auch - klingt komisch, ist aber so) und wird dieses Geld nicht zurückzahlen können. Das hat was damit zu tun, wie unser Geldsystem funktioniert. Und deine sogenannten "Fördergelder" haben dem griechischen Volk original gar nichts gebracht, sondern nur den Banken, bei denen die Griechen die Schulden hatten. Die haben sie nämlich jetzt bei uns.


----------



## Körschgen (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Werte und Tradition 
Wo? Bei der Kirche? Kann man diese ekelhafte Sekte endlich mal aus dem Staatswesen entfernen... Oder am liebsten gleich verbieten...
Das es diese ekelhafte Lügensekte heute noch gibt ist einfach nur traurig...


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Das hat was mit Werten und Tradition zu tun,



weiter ausführen willst du das natürlich nicht. warum wohl?


----------



## Metalic (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich meine damit nun überhaupt nicht efdev, sei mir bitte nicht böse. Ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären, aber wenn junge Menschen "in der heutigen Zeit" von Werte und Traditionen reden, dann muss ich automatisch an Kevin und Jaqueline denken, die mit 18 Jahren heiraten, mit 20 bereits drei Kinder haben (Kevin Jun., Justin und Chantal-Shakira).
Mit 21 gibts dann die bitter-böse Trennung und die Kinder werden zu dem, was man mittlerweile überall an den Schulen sieht.

Dann wünsche ich mir doch lieber ein Kind, dass mit zwei glücklichen, gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern aufwächst.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> weiter ausführen willst du das natürlich nicht. warum wohl?


Weil es sich nicht lohnt!?
Entweder man steht zu bestimmten Werten oder nicht. Wer diese als veraltet ansieht, wird die Begründung auch nicht nachvollziehen können.

Dass kaum eine Ehe mehr hält, sehe ich auch als direkte Konsequenz des Wertezerfalls.
Wenn ich die meisten älteren Paare sehe, fühlt es sich nicht so an, als blieben sie nur zusammen, weil es ihnen so anerzogen wurde.
Jeder tanzt nach seiner eigenen Nase herum und will für andere keine Verantwortung übernehmen, seien es Kinder oder Partner...


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> "Hip"? Das nennt sich Fortschritt. Aber Evolution ist eben manchem suspekt.



Die Frage ist nur wo da der Fortschritt und die Evolution ist? Steigern wir durch diese geschaffene Möglichkeit unsere niedrigen Geburtenraten, oder hat es in irgend einer anderen Weise einen zweckdienlichen Vorteil für die Gesellschaft als solches?
Nein? Dann ist es keine Evolution, sondern eine Mutation, keine bösartige, aber auch keine die einen Vorteil / Fortschritt gegenüber dem Status Quo bringt und somit unter evolutionere Veränderung fallen würde.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Weil es sich nicht lohnt!?



wieso sollte sich das nicht lohnen?
vielleicht überzeugst ja mit deiner argumentation den ein oder anderen von deiner sichtweise.
dafür wäre es hilfreich, wenn du wenigstens mal diese "werte und traditionen" benennen würdest, von denen du spricht.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wo da der Fortschritt und die Evolution ist?



die demokratische und offene gesellschaft stellt(e) für sich genommen vermutlich den gewaltigsten "fortschritt" in der gesamten menschheitsgeschichte dar.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wo da der Fortschritt ist?

Das müsste doch eigentlich sehr klar erkennbar sein: Weiterer Schritt zur Abkehr von Bigotterie, Voreingenommenheit und der ebenso scheinheiligen wie primitiven Religiösität, welche der Menscheit leider schon viel zu lange anhaftet.


----------



## jamie (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wo da der Fortschritt und die Evolution ist? Steigern wir durch diese geschaffene Möglichkeit unsere niedrigen Geburtenraten, oder hat es in irgend einer anderen Weise einen zweckdienlichen Vorteil für die Gesellschaft als solches?
> Nein? Dann ist es keine Evolution, sondern eine Mutation, keine bösartige, aber auch keine die einen Vorteil / Fortschritt gegenüber dem Status Quo bringt und somit unter evolutionere Veränderung fallen würde.



1. Ist es lächerlich in Zeiten der Überbevölkerung von sinkenden Geburtenraten zu lamentieren. Global wächst die Bevölkerung nämlich rasant.
2. Bedeutet Evolution, dass man sich über sein primitive Dasein erhebt, sich weiterentwickelt. Ich bin sicher, du wirst mir zustimmen, dass der Mensch weiter entwickelt ist, als z.B. ein Affe. Warum? Wegen seiner geistigen Fähigkeiten. Er folgt nicht mehr nur dem einfachen jagen, töten, fressen und gefressen werden der Natur. Wir haben uns sie intellektuellen Wesen entwickelt. 
Und nur als kleiner Hinweis: Evolution entsteht nur durch Mutation! Aber das sehen Kreationisten ja nicht ein.


----------



## Nickles (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mir egal.
Weils mir egal ist.
Manchmal ist es so einfach 

Ausserdem ist die Diskussion wie alle anderen vorgveschobenen Diskussionen Energieverschwendung.
Die sollte man viel eher in TTIP&TISA Abwehr sowie den Rausschmiss der Amis und ihrer Büttel in Politik und Medien investieren.
Dass vor wenigen Tagen Nuklearwaffen gegen Menschen eingesetzt wurden scheint ja auch niemanden zu intressieren, da ist ja der FIFA ''Skandal'' schön am selben Tag vorgeschoben worden ^_^


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wieso sollte sich das nicht lohnen?
> vielleicht überzeugst ja mit deiner argumentation den ein oder anderen von deiner sichtweise.
> dafür wäre es hilfreich, wenn du wenigstens mal diese "werte und traditionen" benennen würdest, von denen du spricht.


Traditionen müssen nicht unbedingt etwas Gutes sein und gehören manchmal gebrochen.

Aber wie sollte man jemandem seine grundsätzliche Gesinnung erklären und den anderen damit argumentativ überzeugen können?
Diese Konstrukte entstehen über einen langen Zeitraum und sind sowohl im total konservativen, als auch im total liberalen Denken oft festgefahren und niemals rein rationalistisch geprägt, weil Menschen dazu gar nicht in der Lage sind. 

Ich mache es kurz:
In allen 3 großen monotheistischen Religionen ist die Ehe nur für Männer mit Frauen und umgekehrt vorgesehen. Findet man an einer dieser gefallen, somit steht es außer Frage, weil es Gottes Gesetz ist. Ein fundamentaler, ewig gültiger Wert! (Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht auf den Käse eingehen, den machtpolitische Institutionen, wie es sie innerhalb dieser Religionen gibt, auf manipulative Weise fabrizieren, sondern es davon unabhängig betrachten)
Gehe ich nicht von der Existenz Gottes aus, gibt es keinen Grund daran festzuhalten.
Somit kann ich nachvollziehen, dass man das als Atheist anders sieht.



Bonkic schrieb:


> die demokratische und offene gesellschaft stellt(e) für sich genommen vermutlich den gewaltigsten "fortschritt" in der gesamten menschheitsgeschichte dar.


Die Demokratie stößt bereits vielerorts an ihre Grenzen und ist weit nicht so wettbewerbsfähig wie manch andere Herrschaftsform.
Offenheit kann ebenso auf gesunde Grenzen stoßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> 1. Ist es lächerlich in Zeiten der Überbevölkerung von sinkenden Geburtenraten zu lamentieren. Global wächst die Bevölkerung nämlich rasant.


Globale Geburtenzahlen interessieren aber bei einer lokalen Betrachtung nicht und ändern nichts an der Kernaussage des Statements das es für die Gesellschaft keinen Nutzen hat das homosexuelle Paare heiraten können. Diese ziehen daraus maximal einen persöhnlichen Nutzen, aber keinen der für die Gesellschaft zweckdienlich wäre.



jamie schrieb:


> 2. Bedeutet Evolution, dass man sich über sein primitive Dasein erhebt, sich weiterentwickelt. Ich bin sicher, du wirst mir zustimmen, dass der Mensch weiter entwickelt ist, als z.B. ein Affe. Warum? Wegen seiner geistigen Fähigkeiten. Er folgt nicht mehr nur dem einfachen jagen, töten, fressen und gefressen werden der Natur. Wir haben uns sie intellektuellen Wesen entwickelt.



Da stimme ich dir nur teilweise zu, der Mensch besitzt das Potenzial für eine höhere Entwicklung, aber in den letzten 23.000 Jahren in denen der Mensch sein Potenzial hätte gewinnbringend nutzen können, um sich wirklich vom Tier ab zu setzen, ist ihm nichts besseres eingefallen als seinen Lebensraum zu plündern, zu zerstören, seine eigene Art zu unterjochen, zu töten, sich maßlos zu bereichern und sein Gehirn nicht für mehr als Exzesse jeglicher Art zu verwenden.
Da zieh ich ehrlich gesagt den Affen schon bald dem Menschen vor, der zerstört wenigstens nicht seinen Lebensraum wen er ihn schon nicht erhalten und verbessern kann.

Oder anders ausgedrückt, die Menschheit besitzt einige sehr kluge Köpfe, die sehr visionär sind, leider sind das maximal 3% der Gesamtbevölkerung. Dann gibt es noch etwa 20% an Menschen die zwar nicht extrem briliant sind, aber zumindest schlau genug um Fortschritt und Vision zu erkennen. Die restlichen 77% der Menschheit sind im Prinzip nur etwas begabtere Affen mit völlig übersteigerten Bedürfnissen, denen sie mit ihrer persöhnlichen kognitiven Leistung und ihrer Arbeitsleistung niemals Gerecht werden können und die einer wirklichen Weiterentwicklung des Menschen eigentlich nur im Weg stehen / behindern. 




jamie schrieb:


> Und nur als kleiner Hinweis: Evolution entsteht nur durch Mutation! Aber das sehen Kreationisten ja nicht ein.



Und? Habe ich jemals was anderes behauptet als das Evolution immer durch Mutation entsteht? Trotz allem ist nicht jede Mutation gleich eine Evolution da es da bestimmte Kritieren gibt die eine Evolution von einer normalen Mutation unterscheiden. Wäre das anders wäre zum Beispiel jede Mutation die durch das Reaktorunglück bei Tschernobyl verursacht wurde eine Evolution. Aber das sehen Leute mit Halbwissen ja nicht ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Ausserdem ist die Diskussion wie alle anderen vorgveschobenen Diskussionen Energieverschwendung.
> Die sollte man viel eher in TTIP&TISA Abwehr sowie den Rausschmiss der Amis und ihrer Büttel in Politik und Medien investieren.
> Dass vor wenigen Tagen Nuklearwaffen gegen Menschen eingesetzt wurden scheint ja auch niemanden zu intressieren, da ist ja der FIFA ''Skandal'' schön am selben Tag vorgeschoben worden ^_^



Jede Diskussion ist es wert geführt zu werden wenn man sich sachlich / fachlich damit beschäftigt und es als nötig erachtet diese hier einzustellen.



> Traditionen müssen nicht unbedingt etwas Gutes sein und gehören manchmal gebrochen.



Ist es wirklich eine Tradition oder nicht doch eher ein Edikt aus vergangenen Tagen wo Kirche, Kaiser und Co noch eine richtige Macht waren. Es gehört alles in gewissen Abständen auf den Prüfstand


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wo da der Fortschritt und die Evolution ist? Steigern wir durch diese geschaffene Möglichkeit unsere niedrigen Geburtenraten, oder hat es in irgend einer anderen Weise einen zweckdienlichen Vorteil für die Gesellschaft als solches?
> Nein? Dann ist es keine Evolution, sondern eine Mutation, keine bösartige, aber auch keine die einen Vorteil / Fortschritt gegenüber dem Status Quo bringt und somit unter evolutionere Veränderung fallen würde.



Denkst du echt, dass die 5% Homosexuelle, die es so im Durchschnitt gibt, irgendwas an der Geburtenrate ändern würden?
Die 5% hast du immer, schon immer gehabt, nur in einer freien Gesellschaft, in der wir zum Glück leben, können sie sich ausleben und das ist gut so.
Wenn zwei Menschen die Verantwortung übernehmen, ein Kind groß zu ziehen, sollte man sie auch dafür belohnen, z.B. durch Steueranreize oder was auch immer, und dabei ist es doch egal, ob das zwei Männer/Frauen oder Mann und Frau sind.
Dazu sollte man Kindergärten mehr fördern, die Leute besser bezahlen, den Job für Männer attraktiver machen.
Was in Deutschland fehlt, sind männliche Kindergärtner.


----------



## jamie (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Globale Geburtenzahlen interessieren aber bei einer lokalen Betrachtung nicht und ändern nichts an der Kernaussage des Statements das es für die Gesellschaft keinen Nutzen hat das homosexuelle Paare heiraten können. Diese ziehen daraus maximal einen persöhnlichen Nutzen, aber keinen der für die Gesellschaft zweckdienlich wäre.



Aha, und wozu soll eine lokale Betrachtung den gut sein? Wenn es um den Fortbestand einer Rasse geht - und darum scheinst du dich ja zu sorgen -, dann musst du es global betrachten. Und auch Homosexualität ist ein globales Phänomen. Oder hast du etwa Angst, dass die Asiaten und Afrikaner die Europäer verdrängen, weil die nur wegen den Homosexuellen nicht mehr genug Kinder kriegen? 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir nur teilweise zu, der Mensch besitzt das Potenzial für eine höhere Entwicklung, aber in den letzten 23.000 Jahren in denen der Mensch sein Potenzial hätte gewinnbringend nutzen können, um sich wirklich vom Tier ab zu setzen, ist ihm nichts besseres eingefallen als seinen Lebensraum zu plündern, zu zerstören, seine eigene Art zu unterjochen, zu töten, sich maßlos zu bereichern und sein Gehirn nicht für mehr als Exzesse jeglicher Art zu verwenden.
> Da zieh ich ehrlich gesagt den Affen schon bald dem Menschen vor, der zerstört wenigstens nicht seinen Lebensraum wen er ihn schon nicht erhalten und verbessern kann.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt, die Menschheit besitzt einige sehr kluge Köpfe, die sehr visionär sind, leider sind das maximal 3% der Gesamtbevölkerung. Dann gibt es noch etwa 20% an Menschen die zwar nicht extrem briliant sind, aber zumindest schlau genug um Fortschritt und Vision zu erkennen. Die restlichen 77% der Menschheit sind im Prinzip nur etwas begabtere Affen mit völlig übersteigerten Bedürfnissen, denen sie mit ihrer persöhnlichen kognitiven Leistung und ihrer Arbeitsleistung niemals Gerecht werden können und die einer wirklichen Weiterentwicklung des Menschen eigentlich nur im Weg stehen / behindern.



Auch wenn du offensichtlich meinst, dass 80% der Menschen Idioten sind, so ändert das nichts daran, dass sie evolutionär weiter sind als Affen.
Der Mensch (und das hebt ihn ab) kümmert sich nicht mehr nur um Fortpflanzung, Fressen und Sche*ßen, sondern hat sich weiterentwickelt! Darum geht es. Und deshalb haben auch Homosexuelle Vorteile für die Gesellschaft, auch wenn sie selbst keine Kinder zeugen können, weil sie die Gesellschaft intellektuell weiterbringen! Und das sie keine Kinder zeugen können, ist sowas von egal, weil die Population nicht auf Grund ihrer geringen Größe gefährdet ist. Eher sogar wegen Überbevölkerung.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und? Habe ich jemals was anderes behauptet als das Evolution immer durch Mutation entsteht? Trotz allem ist nicht jede Mutation gleich eine Evolution da es da bestimmte Kritieren gibt die eine Evolution von einer normalen Mutation unterscheiden. Wäre das anders wäre zum Beispiel jede Mutation die durch das Reaktorunglück bei Tschernobyl verursacht wurde eine Evolution. Aber das sehen Leute mit Halbwissen ja nicht ein.



Ionisierende Strahlung, wie sie durch den Tschernobyl freigesetzt wurde, kann sehr wohl Mutationen verursachen, die die Evolution voranbringen. Nur weil du da gleich wieder an die Bilder von Leuten denkst, die den Strahlentod sterben, heißt das es nicht auch anders gewirkt hat. Man sieht es nur nicht von heute auf morgen. Evolution ist ein extrem langsamer Prozess. 
Und wie gesagt geht es nicht mehr nur um die Reproduktion. Homosexuelle bringen die Gesellschaft intellektuell weiter. Das ist auch Evolution. 

Und der Vorwurf von Halbwissen von deiner Seite ist lachhaft!


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Globale Geburtenzahlen interessieren aber bei einer lokalen Betrachtung nicht und ändern nichts an der Kernaussage des Statements das es für die Gesellschaft keinen Nutzen hat das homosexuelle Paare heiraten können. Diese ziehen daraus maximal einen persöhnlichen Nutzen, aber keinen der für die Gesellschaft zweckdienlich wäre.


Was ist denn überhaupt an Heirat für die Gesellschaft zweckdienlich? Für's Kinderkriegen muss man nicht heiraten, allgemein finde ich das Konzept der Ehe für überholt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir nur teilweise zu, der Mensch besitzt das Potenzial für eine höhere Entwicklung, aber in den letzten 23.000 Jahren in denen der Mensch sein Potenzial hätte gewinnbringend nutzen können, um sich wirklich vom Tier ab zu setzen, ist ihm nichts besseres eingefallen als seinen Lebensraum zu plündern, zu zerstören, seine eigene Art zu unterjochen, zu töten, sich maßlos zu bereichern und sein Gehirn nicht für mehr als Exzesse jeglicher Art zu verwenden.
> Da zieh ich ehrlich gesagt den Affen schon bald dem Menschen vor, der zerstört wenigstens nicht seinen Lebensraum wen er ihn schon nicht erhalten und verbessern kann.


Da kannst du dich gleich dazustellen, es sei denn zu beziehst den Strom für deinen Rechner mit dem du diesen Post verfasst hast aus erneuerbaren Energieen, genauso wie das Auto das du vielleicht fährst oder die Heizung in deiner Wohnung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, die Menschheit besitzt einige sehr kluge Köpfe, die sehr visionär sind, leider sind das maximal 3% der Gesamtbevölkerung. Dann gibt es noch etwa 20% an Menschen die zwar nicht extrem briliant sind, aber zumindest schlau genug um Fortschritt und Vision zu erkennen. Die restlichen 77% der Menschheit sind im Prinzip nur etwas begabtere Affen mit völlig übersteigerten Bedürfnissen, denen sie mit ihrer persöhnlichen kognitiven Leistung und ihrer Arbeitsleistung niemals Gerecht werden können und die einer wirklichen Weiterentwicklung des Menschen eigentlich nur im Weg stehen / behindern.


Arbeitest du im Bundesamt für Statistik oder bist du Verhaltensforscher oder was?
'nenn mir mal einen genauen Anhaltspunkt für deine dubiosen Prozentangaben, um das zumindest ein bisschen glaubwürdig zu gestalten.
Leute, die solche Behauptungen aufstellen, müssten eigentlich ein Leben lang überall rumgekommen, extrem gebildet und multikulturell erzogen worden sein, sowie einen IQ von über 150 haben.
Genau das ist das, was ich vorhin mit Bigotterie und Scheinheiligkeit gemeint habe, du beförderst dich damit selbst in deine, offenkundig aus dem Hut gezogene, 77%.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und? Habe ich jemals was anderes behauptet als das Evolution immer durch Mutation entsteht? Trotz allem ist nicht jede Mutation gleich eine Evolution da es da bestimmte Kritieren gibt die eine Evolution von einer normalen Mutation unterscheiden. Wäre das anders wäre zum Beispiel jede Mutation die durch das Reaktorunglück bei Tschernobyl verursacht wurde eine Evolution. Aber das sehen Leute mit Halbwissen ja nicht ein.


Verstehe jetzt nicht, was Homosexualität mit einer bösartigen oder irgendwie anders gearteten Mutation zu tun hat.
Woher genau das kommt, weiß immernoch keiner.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Doppelpost. Entschuldigung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> "Hip"? Das nennt sich Fortschritt. Aber Evolution ist eben manchem suspekt.
> Und Traditionen als Selbstzweck sind so ziemlich das Dümmste, das ich mir vorstellen kann. War hier jahrhundertelang auch Tradition, dass wir uns mit den Franzosen bekriegen und die abwechselnd bei uns und wir dann wieder bei denen einmarschieren.
> Und zu deinen "Fördergeldern": Selbstverständlich kommt das Geld nicht zurück. Jeder Staat ist verschuldet (Deutschland auch - klingt komisch, ist aber so) und wird dieses Geld nicht zurückzahlen können. Das hat was damit zu tun, wie unser Geldsystem funktioniert. Und deine sogenannten "Fördergelder" haben dem griechischen Volk original gar nichts gebracht, sondern nur den Banken, bei denen die Griechen die Schulden hatten. Die haben sie nämlich jetzt bei uns.



Fortschritt ist wenn ich mit einem Flugzeug in einer Stunde den Atlantik überqueren kann, Fortschritt ist, wenn ein PKW keinerlei Emissionen mehr produziert, Fortschritt ist, wenn ich die Leistung einer CPU um das Doppelte steigere.

Fortschritt ist NICHT den Bund der Ehe durch irgendwelche verquere "jeder macht halt was er will" Vorstellungen zu verramschen. Wo wir wieder beim Thema "Hip" wären.
Worin die Evolution liegt wenn sich zwei Typen von hinten beglücken musst du mir evtl. nochmal erklären, da kann ich dir nicht so richtig folgen. Versteh das nicht falsch, von mir aus können die das machen, mir soll aber niemand ankommen und erklären das ich das als Normalität betrachten soll.

Man muss nicht zwingend an Gott glauben, um der Ehe mehr abzugewinnen als bloß "man spart Geld". Da viele aber so denken, geht das eben schief. Wenns nich mehr so toll is, trennt man sich eben wieder. 

Wem Traditionen zum Selbstzweck suspekt sind (gerade auch den erwähnten Atheisten, zu denen ich im Grunde auch zähle), rate ich das nächste Weihnachten mal zur Abwechslung arbeiten zu gehen und zwar auch am 25. und 26. Na, immer noch "dumm"?


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> Aha, und wozu soll eine lokale Betrachtung den gut sein? Wenn es um den Fortbestand einer Rasse geht - und darum scheinst du dich ja zu sorgen -, dann musst du es global betrachten. Und auch Homosexualität ist ein globales Phänomen. Oder hast du etwa Angst, dass die Asiaten und Afrikaner die Europäer verdrängen, weil die nur wegen den Homosexuellen nicht mehr genug Kinder kriegen?



Es spielt keine Rolle ob du es lokal, oder global betrachtest da es um denn theoretischen Aspekt geht und nicht darum wer nun wen verdrängt oder wer mehr Kinder produziert.
Und ursprünglich ging es mal um im Kernpost um Evolution und Fortschritt, worauf ich die Betrachtung darauf gelengt habe das es aus pragmatischer Sicht, ohne jeglichen Einfluss von gesellschaftlichen Normen und Richtwerten keine Evolution und kein Fortschritt ist.
Aber das scheinst du als Mensch der nicht technokratisch veranlagt ist nicht zu verstehen, habe ich den Eindruck.






jamie schrieb:


> Auch wenn du offensichtlich meinst, dass 80% der Menschen Idioten sind, so ändert das nichts daran, dass sie evolutionär weiter sind als Affen.



Nein ich sage nicht das 77% der Menschen per se Idioten sind, sondern das 77% der Menschen 23% der Menschheit kognitiv hinterher hinken und die Menschheit deshalb hinter ihren Möglichkeiten und weit zurück bleibt. 



jamie schrieb:


> Der Mensch (und das hebt ihn ab) kümmert sich nicht mehr nur um Fortpflanzung, Fressen und Sche*ßen, sondern hat sich weiterentwickelt!



Der Mensch nutzt das aber nicht unbedingt "vorteilhaft" aus, sondern vom momentanen Standpunkt her ehr langfristig negativ und kontraproduktiv.



jamie schrieb:


> Darum geht es. Und deshalb haben auch Homosexuelle Vorteile für die Gesellschaft, auch wenn sie selbst keine Kinder zeugen können, weil sie die Gesellschaft intellektuell weiterbringen! Und das sie keine Kinder zeugen können, ist sowas von egal, weil die Population nicht auf Grund ihrer geringen Größe gefährdet ist. Eher sogar wegen Überbevölkerung.



Und wo wurde das in Abrede gestellt? Oder versuchst du mir jetzt Dinge in den Mund zu legen die ich nie abgestritten habe? Es ging zu keinem Zeitpunkt darum ob homosexuelle Menschen für die Gesellschaft nützlich sein können, von daher ist es mir ein "Rätsel" wie du auf dieses Thema kommst, das völlig vom Kern abschweift. 



jamie schrieb:


> Ionisierende Strahlung, wie sie durch den Tschernobyl freigesetzt wurde, kann sehr wohl Mutationen verursachen, die die Evolution voranbringen.



Kann! Muss aber nicht und tut es in 99,8% der Fälle auch nicht weil die Mutationen völlig willkührliche Zellschäden verursachen die ehr zu kontraproduktiven Mutationen führen die evolutionär nicht lebensfähig sind und wären, sich aber oft trotzdem verereben weil der Mensch die Angewohnheit entwickelt hat jeden nicht lebensfähigen Organismus seiner Spezies am Leben halten zu wollen. Sowas hat aber in einer grundlegenden Betrachtung keine relevante Berechtigung berücksichtigt zu werden.



jamie schrieb:


> Nur weil du da gleich wieder an die Bilder von Leuten denkst, die den Strahlentod sterben, heißt das es nicht auch anders gewirkt hat.



Völlig dümmliche Unterstellung. Würden wir hier von Strahlentoten reden hätte sich die Frage der Evolution schon geklärt weil ein toter nichts zur Evolution beiträgt, vor allem nicht wenn er an Strahlenkrakheit verstorben ist.
Wobei ich dabei viel mehr gedacht habe und was auch viel logischer in dem Zusammenhang ist, sind Leute deren Erbgut so geschädigt wurde das Nachkommen schwerwiegende Beeinträchtigungen durch Mutation haben, Deformierungen von Gliedmaßen, Organen, usw.



jamie schrieb:


> Man sieht es nur nicht von heute auf morgen. Evolution ist ein extrem langsamer Prozess.



Ja und ein Prozess in dem der Mensch immer wieder eingreift indem er nicht lebensfähige Personen am Leben hällt und die Fortpflanzung ermöglicht und den der Mensch am liebsten durch Manipulation des Erbguts schneller und gezielter beeinflussen würde und auch daran arbeitet das zu können.



jamie schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt geht es nicht mehr nur um die Reproduktion. Homosexuelle bringen die Gesellschaft intellektuell weiter. Das ist auch Evolution.



Nein, wenn ein Homosexueller einen interlektuellen Beitrag leistet der die Menschheit weiter bringt wäre das ein Fortschritt, das ist was anderes als Evolution. Evolution wäre es wen ein homosexuelle Partnerschaft Kinder zeugen könnte.
Das ein Unterschied. 



jamie schrieb:


> Und der Vorwurf von Halbwissen von deiner Seite ist lachhaft!



Nicht weniger lachhaft als deine Unterstellung bzgl. der kreationistischen Sicht und nach deinen letzten Äußerungen, die ich hier kommentiert habe, angebracht.


----------



## Gimmick (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Standesamtlich dafür. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht.

Kirchlich ist imo ein anderes Thema. Was da genau in irgendwelchen Glaubensgemeinschaften und Kirchen für Regeln gelten entzieht sich mir irgendwie. Von daher keine Ahnung ob es da Gründe oder Regeln gibt, die dagegen sprechen. 
Falls es keine gibt und alle nur rumheulen weil "sie irgendwie finden, dass das nicht richtig ist" sollen sie aufhören zu heulen und auch die kirchliche Ehe für Homosexuelle akzeptieren. 

Aber wie das so ist, sind irgendwelche Regeln schnell erfu... äh gefunden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Man muss nicht zwingend an Gott glauben, um der Ehe mehr abzugewinnen als bloß "man spart Geld". Da viele aber so denken, geht das eben schief. Wenns nich mehr so toll is, trennt man sich eben wieder.


Sagt ja wohl auch kaum einer nur nach den kirchlichen Regeln hat die einen anderen Stellenwert als Bund für das Leben.



> Wem Traditionen zum Selbstzweck suspekt sind (gerade auch den erwähnten Atheisten, zu denen ich im Grunde auch zähle), rate ich das nächste Weihnachten mal zur Abwechslung arbeiten zu gehen und zwar auch am 25. und 26. Na, immer noch "dumm"?


Ist das nicht putzig das es mehr als genug Berufe gibt wo die Feiertage nicht gelten weil der Betrieb 365 Tage abdeckt? Und in Zeiten wo die Dienstleistung sich immer weiter ausbreitet wird es sogar eher mehr werden da die Menschen nicht mehr besinnlich an dem heimischen Herd hocken


----------



## Verminaard (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Bonkic schrieb:


> die demokratische und offene gesellschaft  stellt(e) für sich genommen vermutlich den gewaltigsten "fortschritt" in  der gesamten menschheitsgeschichte dar.



Musste bei "demokratische" sehr lachen, danke dafuer 



Nickles schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist die Diskussion wie alle anderen vorgveschobenen Diskussionen Energieverschwendung.
> Die sollte man viel eher in TTIP&TISA Abwehr sowie den Rausschmiss  der Amis und ihrer Büttel in Politik und Medien investieren.
> Dass vor wenigen Tagen Nuklearwaffen gegen Menschen eingesetzt wurden  scheint ja auch niemanden zu intressieren, da ist ja der FIFA  ''Skandal'' schön am selben Tag vorgeschoben worden ^_^



Hatte ich schon mal erwaehnt, das das hier fuer viel Wind sorgt, aber die wirklich wichtigen Sachen werden kaum hinterfragt.
Es ist tatsaechlich egal wer mit wem wo und ueberhaupt. Solang jeder die gleichen Rechte und Plfichten hat.
Dann  bitte aber fuer Alle. Auch fuer Partnerschaften die nicht unbedingt den  Ehebund eingehen wollen, aber in einer Lebensgemeinschaft wohnen.
Wir sind ja alle modern, oder?


Ich finds auch seltsam das hier die Ansicht herrscht, das Heteropaare anscheinend generell schlechter fuer Kindererziehung geeignet sind, als Homopaare. Es wird immer wieder der Alkohlismus, Gewalttaetigkeit, Unreife etc erwaehnt. Im Gegensatz dazu sind ja Homopaare die unbedingt Kinder wollen ja praedistiniert dafuer, welche zu haben, weil sie sich ja vorher Gedanken gemacht haben.
Als wuerden Eigenschaften, die man den Heteropaaren hier nachsagt nicht auch auf Homopaare zutreffen koennen.

Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst.

Es ist eine Sache fuer etwas zu sein, es ist was anderes wenn man persoenlich in etwas involviert wird.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finds auch seltsam das hier die Ansicht herrscht, dan Heteropaare anscheinend generell schlechter fuer Kindererziehung geeignet sind, als Homopaare. Es wird immer wieder der Alkohlismus, Gewalttaetigkeit, Unreife etc erwaehnt. Im Gegensatz dazu sind ja Homopaare die unbedingt Kinder wollen ja praedistiniert dafuer, welche zu haben, weil sie sich ja vorher Gedanken gemacht haben.
> *Als wuerden Eigenschaften, die man den Heteropaaren hier nachsagt nicht auch auf Homopaare zutreffen koennen.*


Umgekehrt wird aber auch kein Schuh draus. Eben deswegen sollte man an dem Punkt nicht an der sexuellen Orietntierung unterscheiden. Und genau das wird gefordert, nicht mehr. 

Keiner will heterosexuellen Paaren die Kinder weg nehmenund sie an homosexuelle Paare geben.  


> Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst.


Im späten Teeniealter würde ich mich vor allem erstmal wundern dass ich es nicht schon vorher gemerkt habe.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Musste bei "demokratische" sehr lachen, danke dafuer



freut mich, dass ich zu deiner erheiterung beitragen konnte.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist das nicht putzig das es mehr als genug Berufe gibt wo die Feiertage nicht gelten weil der Betrieb 365 Tage abdeckt? Und in Zeiten wo die Dienstleistung sich immer weiter ausbreitet wird es sogar eher mehr werden da die Menschen nicht mehr besinnlich an dem heimischen Herd hocken



Die alllermeisten Berufszweige fahren  z.B. über das Weihnachtsfest die Arbeiten aufs Mindeste herunter. Da ist fast nirgends jeder Mitarbeiter anwesend. Das ist auch gut so. Übrigens auch am heutigen Tage -Der ja gerne mal als Verkaufsoffener missbraucht wird. Aber das sprengt hier den Rahmen. 
Geht aber dennoch in die gleiche Richtung: Wir sprechen hier von Werten die immer mehr verwahrlosen weil niemand mehr weiss wo sie eigentlich her kommen und was sie für uns bedeuten. Hauptsache MIR gehts gut und ICH kann machen was ich will, ganz wichtig ist auch das neue Handy und der neue Flachbildfernseher.
Das ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe warum der Islam z.B. immer mehr an Einfluss gewinnt, weil er eben NICHT vollkommen von liberalem Gewäsch verwässert ist (nicht das ich mit dieser Religion sympathisieren würde).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Das ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe warum der Islam z.B. immer mehr an Einfluss gewinnt, weil er eben NICHT vollkommen von liberalem Gewäsch verwässert ist


Aber sicher nicht in der freien Welt ansonsten wäre Merkel ein Erfüllungsgehilfe irgendeines Dompfaffs. Aber tiefschwarze Ecken haben wir auch hier noch zu bieten und Kreuzzüge hatten wir schon.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Geht aber dennoch in die gleiche Richtung: Wir sprechen hier von Werten die immer mehr verwahrlosen weil niemand mehr weiss wo sie eigentlich her kommen und was sie für uns bedeuten. Hauptsache MIR gehts gut und ICH kann machen was ich will, ganz wichtig ist auch das neue Handy und der neue Flachbildfernseher.
> Das ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe warum der Islam z.B. immer mehr an Einfluss gewinnt, weil er eben NICHT vollkommen von liberalem Gewäsch verwässert ist (nicht das ich mit dieser Religion sympathisieren würde).



Welche Werte? Und sag jetzt bitte nicht christliche oder abendländische Werte


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Schade, dass die Diskussion oft ins persönliche abdriftet. 
Aber so ist das halt bei stark polarisierenden Themen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, die Menschheit  besitzt einige sehr kluge Köpfe, die sehr visionär sind, leider sind das  maximal 3% der Gesamtbevölkerung. Dann gibt es noch etwa 20% an  Menschen die zwar nicht extrem briliant sind, aber zumindest schlau  genug um Fortschritt und Vision zu erkennen. Die restlichen 77% der  Menschheit sind im Prinzip nur etwas begabtere Affen mit völlig  übersteigerten Bedürfnissen, denen sie mit ihrer persöhnlichen  kognitiven Leistung und ihrer Arbeitsleistung niemals Gerecht werden  können und die einer wirklichen Weiterentwicklung des Menschen  eigentlich nur im Weg stehen / behindern.


Zu welcher Sorte gehörst du?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst.
> 
> Es ist eine Sache fuer etwas zu sein, es ist was anderes wenn man persoenlich in etwas involviert wird.


Ich würde gut damit klar kommen. Denke ich. ^^
Wie du schon sagst, ist es anders involviert zu sein, ich kann mich nicht wirklich in die Situation hinein versetzen.
Wenn mein Teenager Sohn dann aber dauernd unter meinem Dach vor meinen Augen mit seinem Freund rummachen würde, wäre mir das aber schon sehr unangenehm.
Das würde aber nichts daran ändern, dass ich für die Homoehe wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst.


Ganz ehrlich ist in dem Fall meine Meinung uninteressant da es das " Kind " betrifft. Es wäre am Anfang sicherlich nur ein ungewohnter Anblick


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> _Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst._



Ganz ehrlich? Ich weiß es nicht! Ich kann mich auch in diese Situation schwer hinein versetzen. Liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass ich zu denjenigen gehöre, die keine Kinder haben wollen und auch der Ehe kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Meine Freundin weiß das und kommt damit klar.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Bis auf das Adoptionsrecht bin ich für eine völlige Angleichung, sprich die Ehe auch für Homosexuelle öffnen und einfach nur das Adoptionsrecht bei Volladoptionen ändern. Jeder der auch nur halbwegs weiß was an Schulen und bei Jugendlichen generell abgeht versteht hoffentlich das man es den Kindern nicht zumuten kann zum Ziel des Spotts zu werden (ich erinnere mich an die heitere Begebenheit als jemand einem Mitschüler die "in welchem Ohr ist der Ring cool/schwul Regel" seitenverkehrt erklärt hat, was haben die Schulkamaraden auf dem Pausenhof gelacht (ich kannte die Regel nicht und habe es erst mitbekommen als sich eine riesige, hämisch lachende, Schülertraube um die arme Sau gebildet hatte). So einfach wie das Ohrloch zuwachsen lassen wird das allerdings im Fall einer Adoption nicht und das Kindeswohl geht vor.

Bei der Religion sieht die Sache anders aus, schließlich steht in der Bibel zwischen der Todesstrafe für Sex mit der Frau des eigenen Sohnes und der Todesstrafe auf einen Dreier mit einer Frau und ihrer Tochter (jeweils für alle beteiligten) geschrieben: "Wenn jemand bei einem Manne liegt wie bei einer Frau, so haben sie getan, was ein Gräuel ist, und sollen beide des Todes sterben." und daran sollte man sich halten, so wie sich niemals die Haare zu schneiden oder alle zu töten die einem zu einer anderen Religion missionieren möchten. Was ich gererell nich nicht verstehe warum es diese religösen Leute mit einigen anderen heiteren Dingen nicht so genau nehmen: Polygamie, Völkermord (wobei von Mord keine Rede sein kann wenn es Gott befohlen hat), Sklaverei, Antijudaismus, Kriege usw., all das steht in der Bibel und wird auch eingefordert. Besonders die Apokalypse sollte man sich als Christ zu Herzen nehmen, schließlich müssen die ganze Ungläubigen zur Hölle geschickt werden, Gott nimmt einem da zwar 2/3 bzw. 55% (je nach Auslegung) ab, da bleiben aber noch immer ein paar Milliarden übrig die getötet werden müssen.

Bis dahin sollte man sich als Christ eines fragen: wo bleibt meine Sexsklavin ?!?


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst.


Für mich wäre das ein ähnlich großer Schock, wie wenn meine Freundin mir auf einmal mitteilte, dass sie lesbisch ist.
Aber auch da gilt: Es gibt schlimmere Dinge.

Ich verhalte mich Homos gegenüber relativ tolerant und würde sie niemals persönlich wegen ihrer Orientierung angreifen, aber rein aus der persönlichen Erfahrung heraus muss ich sagen, dass ich biser nicht eine Lesbe oder Schwulen traf mit denen ich mich langfristig verstehen könnte.
Ich hasse dieses zwanghaft jedem vor die Nase gehaltene homosexuelle Verhalten.
Ich gaffe auch nicht jedem Mädel hinterher und lasse durchgehend das Alphamännchen raus.


@Pu244

Komisch, bei deiner Aufzählung dessen, was angeblich fürs fundamentale Christentum steht, wird so etwas Essenzielles wie die Bergpredigt komplett außen vor gelassen.
Abgesehn davon stammt das meiste, was du erwähnst aus dem Tanach und ist in abgewandelter Weise ebenso im Koran zu finden!
Ich bitte dich, die Bibel im historischen Kontext zu lesen und nicht irgendwelche Schnipsel chronologisch inkorrekt aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen.
Was bestimmte Regeln und Gesetze angeht, gibt es geschilderte Ereignisse, durch die manches "revidiert" wurde. Per PN auch gerne ausführlicher.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was bestimmte Regeln und Gesetze angeht, gibt es geschilderte Ereignisse, durch die manches "revidiert" wurde. Per PN auch gerne ausführlicher.


Stimmt, Sex mit kleinen Jungs war damals ja noch nicht Pflicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Zybba schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sex mit kleinen Jungs war damals ja noch nicht Pflicht.


Die katholische Kirche legt Regeln noch großzügiger als der IS aus.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> @Pu244
> 
> Komisch, bei deiner Aufzählung dessen, was angeblich fürs fundamentale Christentum steht, wird so etwas Essenzielles wie die Bergpredigt komplett außen vor gelassen.
> Abgesehn davon stammt das meiste, was du erwähnst aus dem Tanach und ist in abgewandelter Weise ebenso im Koran zu finden!
> ...



Blöd nur das er in der Bergpredigt das genaue Gegenteil von dem gesagt hat was du behauptest: (Mt.5,17): "Ihr sollt nicht meinen, dass ich gekommen bin, das Gesetz oder die Propheten aufzulösen; ich bin nicht gekommen aufzulösen, sondern zu erfüllen." und (Mt. 5,18): "Bis Himmel und Erde vergehen, wird nicht vergehen der kleinste Buchstabe noch ein Tüpfelchen vom Gesetz, bis es alles geschieht.".  Mit anderen Worten es ist nichts aufgehoben, alles gilt weiter und er hat übrigens auch noch vor Leuten wie dir und anderen Verdrehern der heiligen Schrift gewarnt:  (Mt. 7,15) :"Seht euch vor vor den falschen Propheten, die in Schafskleidern zu euch kommen, inwendig aber sind sie reißende Wölfe.". Von daher sollte man sich das ganze erst halbwegs durchlesen bevor man es zitiert.

Entweder das ganze ist von einem allmächtigen Gott in die Welt gesetzt worden und damit in allen Aspekten ernst zunehmen oder nicht mehr als eine einzige Verarschung, indem Fall hätte das ganze allerdings nichtsmehr zu sagen.

Am Ende kommen noch irgendwelche Nazis und schwafeln davon das alles im historischen Kontext gesehen werden muß oder nur metaphorisch gemeint war. Anfangen kann man ja indem man "Mein Kampf" in "Mein Kampf für Liebe" umbenennt um die eigentliche Absicht herauszustellen.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Und wieder lässt du das Wichtigste komplett weg. 
Sehr selektiv, wie du dir aus einzelnen in dein Konzept passenden Aussagen ein Konstrukt bastelst.
Du redest von komplett Lesen, zitierst dann aber nur den ersten Abschnitt.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mal eine generelle Frage an euch, vor allem an die die so sehr dafuer sind. Fiktives Szenario: ihr seid Eltern, in dem Fall vorzugsweise Heteroeltern, von Kindern, und diese outen sich im spaeten Teeniealter. Wie waere eure Reaktion? Nicht die Wunschreaktion wie sie sein sollte, seid mal ganz ehrlich, zu euch selbst.



hm, was meinst du denn, wie meine reaktion aussehen würde?
ich wäre vielleicht im ersten moment überrascht - möglich. 

aber dann? was sollte das denn ändern? 
ist mir doch völlig wurst, mit wem mein nachwuchs glücklich wird.


----------



## Pu244 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Und wieder lässt du das Wichtigste komplett weg.
> Sehr selektiv, wie du dir aus einzelnen in dein Konzept passenden Aussagen ein Konstrukt bastelst.
> Du redest von komplett Lesen, zitierst dann aber nur den ersten Abschnitt.



Du hast behauptet in der Bergpredigt wäre die alten Gesetze gewissermaßen aufgehoben worden, es steht allerdings das genaue Gegenteil drin.

Natürlich ist auch das Richtverbot enthalten: (Mt.7,1) "Richtet nicht, auf daß ihr nicht gerichtet werdet!". Einer der komischten Stellen in der Bibel, soll man jetzt jeden Massenmörder einfach so davon kommen lassen? Natürlich werden ja alle sowieso bei Jüngsten Gericht gerichtet, von daher entweder etwas für die ganz Konsequenten bzw. quasi für alle hinfällig da jeder irgendwie über jemand anderen gerichtet hat und somit auch damit rechnen muß das selbiges mit ihm gemacht wird.

Im Prinzip besteht moderne Exegese aus Rosinenpickerei, man nimmt sich nur das raus was einem irgendwie in den Kram passt oder verdreht die Stellen bis sie ins Konzept passen, ernst nehmen kann man sowas eigentlich nicht.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich habe die Bergpredigt nicht in Zusammenhang mit Revision gebracht. Schau dir meinen Beitrag einfach an.
Dass ich das behauptet habe, ist schlicht falsch!
Alles weitere gerne per Pn, da themenfremd.


----------



## Quat (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Musste bei "demokratische" sehr lachen, danke dafuer
> 
> Ich finds auch seltsam das hier die Ansicht herrscht, das Heteropaare anscheinend generell schlechter fuer Kindererziehung geeignet sind, als Homopaare. Es wird immer wieder der Alkohlismus, Gewalttaetigkeit, Unreife etc erwaehnt. Im Gegensatz dazu sind ja Homopaare die unbedingt Kinder wollen ja praedistiniert dafuer, welche zu haben, weil sie sich ja vorher Gedanken gemacht haben.
> Als wuerden Eigenschaften, die man den Heteropaaren hier nachsagt nicht auch auf Homopaare zutreffen koennen.
> ...


Ja genau; "demokratisch" lächerlicher geht's kaum. Solang aber immer noch über 50% der Schafe die Finte fressen?!

Zu deinem Eindruck der Ansicht hier: Du hast garnicht so Unrecht. Der Eindruck könnte tatsächlich entstehen, obwohl es keiner beabsichtigt hat.
Da ist zum Einen, das "besser als". 
Zum Anderen, das herraus suchen und zuschreiben, von  Szenarien.
Nur weil man Hetero ist, ist man kein schlechter Mensch, nur weil man Homo ist, nicht gleich ein guter.
*Umgedreht aber genau so! Aber genau das wird unterstellt!
*Tatsächlich hat das auch niemand behauptet oder nur unterstellt. Aber der Eindruck könnte entstehen.

Zum fiktiven Szenario: Ohne Wunschreaktion reagieren, geht erst wenn man es erlebt.
Ich glaube aber, meine ersten Gedanken hätten genau mit der Grundlage dieses Themas zu tun, Diskriminierung! Ich hätte Angst, was mein Kind, allein durch Intolleranz anderer zu ertragen hätte.
Alles andere unterscheidet sich nicht so sehr vom Leben eines Hetero, glaub ich.

Zum persönlich betroffen sein: Natürlich! Was aber wieder durch die gemein vorherrschende Meinung des Umfeldes (Gesellschaft) bestimmt wird!


Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Wir sprechen hier von Werten die immer mehr verwahrlosen weil niemand mehr weiss wo sie eigentlich her kommen und was sie für uns bedeuten.


Deine sogenanten Werte sind und waren nach nie, etwas anderes als finstere Propaganda.
Deine Werte sind noch nie gesellschaftlich bedingt entstanden, sondern schon immer nur Vorschriften!


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht in der freien Welt ansonsten wäre Merkel ein Erfüllungsgehilfe irgendeines Dompfaffs. Aber tiefschwarze Ecken haben wir auch hier noch zu bieten und Kreuzzüge hatten wir schon.


Frau Merkel hat ihren Amtseid auf eine Zeigefinger-Geschichtensammlung geleistet. Soviel auch zur Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Eides. Kein Wunder das sie es nicht für Nötig erachtet, ihn einzuhalten. Cleverer Schachzug!
Kreuzzüge haben wir immer noch, sie tragen Namen wie Vietnam, Indochina, Terrorbekämpfung uä.
Der Sinn und Zweck ist immer noch genau der Gleiche.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ja ich bin auch für die Homo Ehe. Ich finde da gibts auch nichts negatives beizufügen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bezog mich nicht auf den Amtseid sondern wollte damit lediglich ausdrücken das in der hiesigen Regierung die Rechtsprechung nicht auf Götter und auf einer daraus resultierender Institution beruht. Auch wenn vereinzelte Gesetze noch aus dem Mittelalter zu stammen scheinen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

dagegen das kinderlose Lebensgemeinschaften Steuervergünstigungen bekommen, egal ob 'klassisch' oder modern.
Steuervergünstigungen nur weil man sich an jemanden bindet gehören abgeschafft, Steuervergünstigungen zum erziehen und Unterhalt des Nachwuchses (egal ob biologisch oder adoptiert) sind das was die Gesellschaft braucht.

daher ist mir die  'Homo-Ehe' abgesehen vom steuerlichen bs völlig egal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Werte und Tradition
> Wo? Bei der Kirche?



Also Tradition kann man der nun wirklich nicht absprechen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wo da der Fortschritt und die Evolution ist? Steigern wir durch diese geschaffene Möglichkeit unsere niedrigen Geburtenraten, oder hat es in irgend einer anderen Weise einen zweckdienlichen Vorteil für die Gesellschaft als solches?



Etwas altes wird sukzessives von etwas neuem abgelöst, was sich im Schnitt erfolgreicher verbreitet
= Evolution.

Ob man das als Fortschritt empfindet, ist eine Frage der Perspektive. Als Anhänger der alten Konstrukte, die verlieren, vermutlich nicht. 
(Ich dagegen z.B. würde in einem Land mit einer Bevölkerungsdichte >200 Ew/km² und einem Ressourcenverbrauch, der das 2,5-3 fache des eigenen Aufkommens entspricht, eine Anhebung der Geburtenrate als klar negativ bezeichnen und befürchte umgekehrt, dass eine Verbesserung der Adoptionsbedingungen für weitere Paare bei anhaltender Öffnung der Gesellschaft für künstliche Befruchtung bis hin zur Leihmutter sehr wohl einen minimalen Anstieg der Geburtenrate zur Folge haben könnte.)



> Nein? Dann ist es keine Evolution, sondern eine Mutation, keine bösartige, aber auch keine die einen Vorteil / Fortschritt gegenüber dem Status Quo bringt und somit unter evolutionere Veränderung fallen würde.



Evolution ist kein Widerspruch zu Mutation, sondern das Ergebnis von Mutation, Reproduktion und Selektion...




thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich mache es kurz:
> In allen 3 großen monotheistischen Religionen ist die Ehe nur für Männer mit Frauen und umgekehrt vorgesehen. Findet man an einer dieser gefallen, somit steht es außer Frage, weil es Gottes Gesetz ist. Ein fundamentaler, ewig gültiger Wert! (Ich möchte hier jetzt nicht auf den Käse eingehen, den machtpolitische Institutionen, wie es sie innerhalb dieser Religionen gibt, auf manipulative Weise fabrizieren, sondern es davon unabhängig betrachten)
> Gehe ich nicht von der Existenz Gottes aus, gibt es keinen Grund daran festzuhalten.



Ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass ich den Versuch einer rationalen Diskussion auch für vergeblich halte, wenn bereits von "Werten" als Selbstzweck die Rede war:
Was bitte schön hat die Erkenntnis, dass alle abrahamitischen Religionen Gemeinsamkeiten aufweisen, für eine Bedeutung für dieses Thema 



> Die Demokratie stößt bereits vielerorts an ihre Grenzen und ist weit nicht so wettbewerbsfähig wie manch andere Herrschaftsform.



Sie ist eine der/die jüngste Herrschaftsform überhaupt und zugleich die formell am weitesten verbreitesteste. Das klingt jetzt nicht so nach erfolgreicheren Mitbewerbern...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Globale Geburtenzahlen interessieren aber bei einer lokalen Betrachtung nicht und ändern nichts an der Kernaussage des Statements das es für die Gesellschaft keinen Nutzen hat das homosexuelle Paare heiraten können. Diese ziehen daraus maximal einen persöhnlichen Nutzen, aber keinen der für die Gesellschaft zweckdienlich wäre.



Stimmt. Aber was für einen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen hat die Trauung denn bitte schön bei heterosexuellen Paaren? Weniger Steuereinnahmen, komplexere Steuerprüfungen, zusätzlicher bürokratischer Aufwand und in zu vielen Fällen Gerichtsverfahren ein paar Jahre später sind wohl kaum von Nutzen für den Rest der Bevölkerung. Und die paar Arbeitsplätze in den rein Hochzeits-/Scheidungs-bezogenen Berufen würde ich auch nicht gerade als produktiv und Werte-schaffend bezeichnen.

Fazit: Etwas gesellschaftlich nutzloses wird kein Bisschen nützlicher, nur weil man es Homosexuelle machen lässt.




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Fortschritt ist NICHT den Bund der Ehe durch irgendwelche verquere "jeder macht halt was er will" Vorstellungen zu verramschen. Wo wir wieder beim Thema "Hip" wären.



Fortschritt ist NICHT möglich, wenn man sich in starren Konzepten einsperren lässt. Z.B. wenn man nur nach kirchlichen Vorgaben denkt. Und das betrifft auch gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt, nicht nur technischen - der der einzige zu sein scheint, den du kennst, wenn man nach deinen Beispielen urteilt.



> Wem Traditionen zum Selbstzweck suspekt sind (gerade auch den erwähnten Atheisten, zu denen ich im Grunde auch zähle), rate ich das nächste Weihnachten mal zur Abwechslung arbeiten zu gehen und zwar auch am 25. und 26. Na, immer noch "dumm"?



Ich gehe gerne am 25. und 26.12. arbeiten, wenn ich dafür am 25. und 26.6. die Sonne genießen kann...
Aber dummerweise habe ich diese Wahl gar nicht erst, weil Traditionalisten mir in Deutschland vorschreiben, wie ich meine Lebenszeit einteile.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein ich sage nicht das 77% der Menschen per se Idioten sind, sondern das 77% der Menschen 23% der Menschheit kognitiv hinterher hinken und die Menschheit deshalb hinter ihren Möglichkeiten und weit zurück bleibt.



Protipp: Innerhalb einer Definition hinken 99,999% der Menschen kognitiv hinter 0,001% der Menschen hinterher. Aber das sagt rein gar nichts über Fortschritte aus.




Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Geht aber dennoch in die gleiche Richtung: Wir sprechen hier von Werten die immer mehr verwahrlosen weil niemand mehr weiss wo sie eigentlich her kommen und was sie für uns bedeuten.



Wenn man nicht einmal mehr weiß, die niemand kennt, dann weiß man wohl sehr was sie einem bedeuten:
Rein gar nichts.
Und das offensichtlich ohne Nach- bzw. sogar mit klaren Vorteilen.



> Das ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe warum der Islam z.B. immer mehr an Einfluss gewinnt, weil er eben NICHT vollkommen von liberalem Gewäsch verwässert ist (nicht das ich mit dieser Religion sympathisieren würde).



""DER"" Islam ist genauso in verwässerter Form zu haben. Gehe in eine x-beliebige Disco, suche nach den Klischee-Merkmalen potentielle Muslime heraus und frage a) was sie da trinken, b) was ihre Religion ist. Du wirst jede Menge finden, die gerade ein religiöses Alkoholverbot brechen...
Was auf dem Vormarsch ist (bzw. was sich zu einem Sammelbecken der restlichen Gläubigen entwickelt), ist religiöser Extremismus. Und dabei ist die Grundlage vollkommen egal, im Vergleich zu den Islamisten sind die Evangelikalen in den USA sogar erfolgreicher, von den strenggläubigen Orthodoxen in Israel ganz zu schweigen und selbst in Russland tritt die Ostkirche immer stärker auf. (Asien kann ich nicht beurteilen - habe aber den Eindruck, dass sich die Meldungen über radikalere buddhistische und hinduistische Gruppierungen auch häufen.)

Wenn man sich Gesamtstatistiken anguckt, steht diesem Trend aber ein noch viel stärkerer zum (quasi-)Atheismus gegenüber. Religiöser Liberalismus ist eindeutig auf dem Vormarsch, auch wenn die verbleibenden, weniger werdenden Gläubigen immer radikaler werden. (Oder zu werden scheinen - möglicherweise ein Artefakt, wenn nur noch Fundamentalisten übrig bleiben, die auf einmal alleine stehend viel stärker auffallen, als in einer großen, gemäßigten Glaubensgemeinschaft.)


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Im Prinzip ist es mir egal. Jeder Mensch soll tun und lassen was er möchte.

Vorteil würde ich speziell darin sehen, dass Homo-Eltern keine Kinder bekommen können, dadurch müssen sie sich intensiver mit Adoption beschäftigten. Das wiederum bedeutet dass mehr Kinder ein Zuhause bekommen können, und sowas kann nur positiv sein


----------



## Teddybaer123 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Grundrechte Artikel 2 Absatz 1: Persönliche Freiheitsrechte
"Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt."

Damit sollte es geklärt sein.. Ja!


----------



## Quat (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Da hätten wir es wieder.
Wischiwaschi Gesetztgebung damit sich der gesetzgebende Molloch aus allem rausreden kann.
Erklär einfach Homosexualität ist wider der "Sittengesetzgebung" und zack, alles obsolet; vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
Hat halt jeder seine eigenen Sittengesetze, solang nicht definiert.
Problem dabei, das muß der Molloch nicht mal selbst machen, einfach in den gesellschaftliche Informationsbrei injektieren und der marschierende Trottel ist geformt.


----------



## Rekolitz (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Spreed schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es mir egal. Jeder Mensch soll tun und lassen was er möchte.
> 
> Vorteil würde ich speziell darin sehen, dass Homo-Eltern keine Kinder bekommen können, dadurch müssen sie sich intensiver mit Adoption beschäftigten. Das wiederum bedeutet dass mehr Kinder ein Zuhause bekommen können, und sowas kann nur positiv sein



Das wäre auch für mich der ausschlaggebendste Grund!


----------



## Seeefe (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Quat schrieb:


> Da hätten wir es wieder.
> Wischiwaschi Gesetztgebung damit sich der gesetzgebende Molloch aus allem rausreden kann.
> Erklär einfach Homosexualität ist wider der "Sittengesetzgebung" und zack, alles obsolet; vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
> Hat halt jeder seine eigenen Sittengesetze, solang nicht definiert.
> Problem dabei, das muß der Molloch nicht mal selbst machen, einfach in den gesellschaftliche Informationsbrei injektieren und der marschierende Trottel ist geformt.



Es ist auch  unmöglich dies zu definieren.


----------



## 3-tium (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ganz klar ja. Alleine schon damit man adoptieren kann und eine glückliche Familie gründen kann, was bisher ohne weiteres so nur schwer möglich ist. 
Außerdem: Warum sollte zwischen Menschen, die eine andere geschlechtliche Neigung und solchen die eine "normale" Neigung haben, ein Unterschied gemacht werden? 
Es gibt keinen Grund und deshlab sollte man auch die Gesetzeslage dementsprechend anpassen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Putinversteher (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Selbst die USA (kein Bashing, aber die USA sind nunmal von ihrer Struktur wesentlich konservativer orientiert und dort sollte es normalerweise schwerer sein umzusetzen, wie z.B. auch in Irland usw. ) haben es heute geschafft den Homoehen die selben rechte einzuräumen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Auf dem Papier vielleicht, die USA haben ja noch einige regionale Gesetze aus dem finstersten Mittelalter und bei den ganzen rassistischen Übergriffen fällt es schwer zu glauben das gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen so toleriert werden


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wers braucht. Mir ist das schnurzpiepe, wir leben ja in einem freien Land , da sollte diese Frage eigentlich nicht existieren


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Selbst die USA (kein Bashing, aber die USA sind nunmal von ihrer Struktur wesentlich konservativer orientiert und dort sollte es normalerweise schwerer sein umzusetzen, wie z.B. auch in Irland usw. ) haben es heute geschafft den Homoehen die selben rechte einzuräumen.



Ja, das will ich sehen wenn zwei Homos Hand in Hand in den Südstaaten durch die Straßen gehen- Also ich sage mal dass die nicht weit kommen werden.


----------



## Quat (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... die USA haben ja noch einige regionale Gesetze aus dem finstersten Mittelalter ...


Da gab es die noch nicht.


----------



## apap (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Die USA sind ein riesiges Land mit vielen unterschiedlichen Gemeinden. An den Küsten und im Norden wohnen eher die Liberalen, im Kernland und im Süden eher die Konservativen. Ich finde das Gesetz etwas zu radikal, zwei schwule Männer sollten bsw in Texas kein Recht besitzen Kinder zu adoptieren. So wie San Francisco kein idealer Ort für Homophobe ist  In Deutschland kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen dass so ein Kind dann eine hohe Garantie darauf hat die Oberschule ohne psychische Schäden zu überstehen, wenn ich so denke wie es da abgeht  Aber das sind ernste Tatsachen die man beachten muss, sofern man Minderheiten eine Lebensqualität bieten will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Einfach mal ein einfacher Vorschlag.

Alle steuerlichen Vorteile der Ehe abschaffen und diese Vorteile nur noch Paaren gewähren die Kinder bekommen (egal ob verheiratet oder nicht).

Die übrigen Vorteile sollte man komplett gleichstellen. Dann wäre die Ehe für die Homosexuellen gleichgestellt und wir hätten gleich mal einen Anreiz für die Demografie geschaffen.


----------



## Salanto (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin für Ja! Lasst die doch machen/heiraten wen sie wollen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Richtig, genau so sehe ich das auch.

Kinder sollten gefördert werden, bzw die, die welche großziehen.
Warum DINKS (Double Income No Kids) steuerlich bevorzugt werden, während es an Geld für die Renovierung von Schulen, Turnhallen, Schwimmbädern, Weiterbildung von Lehrkräften,  sowie für die Instandhaltung oder Einrichtung von sinnvollen Freizeiteinrichtungen und -möglichkeiten an allen Ecken fehlt, habe ich noch nie verstanden.

Dann wird vielleicht auch mal was aus unseren künftigen Rentenzahlern, wenn etwas weniger gechillt und "whatsappt" wird 

Und wenn Familien mit eher niedrigem Einkommen nicht häufig je nach Wohngegend schon gezwungen wären, ihre Kinder eher von der Tagesmutter/Oma/Bekannten großziehen zu lassen, weil beide in Vollzeit + manchmal noch Nebenjob arbeiten zu müssen, wäre das für die Entwicklung eines Kindes vielleicht auch nicht verkehrt.

Da ändern dann auch halbherzige Ideen wie KiTa nix dran, wenn das System nur auf Babies und Kleinkindern ausgelegt ist.
Im Kindergarten sind wieder andere Zeiten angesagt.

Bei uns war das von 8-12 Uhr, gegen Aufpreis von 150€/Monat jeweils eine halbe Stunde früher, bzw später möglich.

Aber dann muß der Arbeitsplatz auch sehr nah am Kindergarten liegen, sonst ist schnell Essig mit dem Halbtagsjob. Oder halt wie gesagt Tagesmutter, die dann auch Geld kostet.
Und schon geht man teilweise nur für Betreuungskosten arbeiten :flop:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Kinder sollten gefördert werden, bzw die, die welche großziehen.
> Warum DINKS (Double Income No Kids) steuerlich bevorzugt werden, während es an Geld für die Renovierung von Schulen, Turnhallen, Schwimmbädern, Weiterbildung von Lehrkräften,  sowie für die Instandhaltung oder Einrichtung von sinnvollen Freizeiteinrichtungen und -möglichkeiten an allen Ecken fehlt, habe ich noch nie verstanden.



Naja: Ohne Kinder kein (gesteigerter) Bedarf an Lehrkräften, Freizeiteinrichtungen, Schulen, Turnhallen und Schwimmbädern 



> Da ändern dann auch halbherzige Ideen wie KiTa nix dran, wenn das System nur auf Babies und Kleinkindern ausgelegt ist.
> Im Kindergarten sind wieder andere Zeiten angesagt.
> 
> Bei uns war das von 8-12 Uhr, gegen Aufpreis von 150€/Monat jeweils eine halbe Stunde früher, bzw später möglich.
> ...



Das ist definitiv in Teilen Deutschlands anders, bis 16:00 gibt es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## CreoQTeCacho (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



jamie schrieb:


> Ich bin total dafür.
> Wäre die Ehe nur eine rein kirchliche Institution, würde ich sagen, dann sollen die Kirchen das halt so machen, wie sie wollen und damit zeigen, wie homophob sie tatsächlich sind.
> Da die Ehe aber Einzug in unseren Staat, unsere Gesetzgebung erhalten hat, hat sie allen offen zustehen.
> 
> Ich bin auch für das Adoptionsrecht für Heterosexuelle. Und zu behaupten, dass das einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Kinder habe, wenn sie in so einer Familie aufwachsen, ist Blödsinn. Es ist das beste für Kinder, eine eigene Familie zu haben und da homosexuelle Kinder auch nicht davon heterosexuell werden, dass ihre Eltern es sind, ist es absurd zu behaupten, dass heterosexuelle Eltern ihre Kinder Schwul machen würden.



Diese Einstellung teile ich. Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat, da sollte man zumindest mal der Gleichberechtigung nachkommen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mal kucken wann wir dann Kinder und Haustiere Heiraten dürfen.^^


----------



## Leob12 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mal kucken wann wir dann Kinder und Haustiere Heiraten dürfen.^^



Wieso schreibt man eigentlich so einen Blödsinn?


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mal kucken wann wir dann Kinder und Haustiere Heiraten dürfen.^^



Ist das dein Ernst? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Mal kucken wann wir dann Kinder und Haustiere Heiraten dürfen.^^



Stimmt die Gleichstellung von erwachsenen Paaren egal welcher Konstellation führt dazu das die Welt auseinander bricht  
Ist auch auch in anderen Ländern schon passiert da geht es drunter und drüber


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alle steuerlichen Vorteile der Ehe abschaffen und diese Vorteile nur noch Paaren gewähren die Kinder bekommen (egal ob verheiratet oder nicht).


Das ist die einzig sinnvolle Lösung und heute sogar beim Kommentator des ZDF angekommen.

Vielleicht werden wir das in der nächsten Legislaturperiode ja sogar sehen. Schließlich hat die CDU jetzt prima Sündenböcke warum Steuervorteile für alle Verheirateten nicht mehr zu halten seien. Und für mehr Geld war Schäuble eh schon immer zu haben.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Die steuerlichen Vorteile einer Ehe kommen daher, dass die Partner sich gegenseitig sozial absichern und damit den Staat entlasten. 

Wenn man die steuerlichen Vorteile einer Ehe streicht, dann darf es auch nicht mehr verpflichtend sein, dass man für seinen Partner bezahlen muss im Fall des Falles. D.h. wenn einer kein Einkommen hat, müsste er dann auch Anspruch auf Hartz IV haben, egal wie viel der andere Partner verdient. Wollt ihr das wirklich? 

Wenn ich mit einem Gehalt zwei Personen finanzieren soll (lassen wir mal Kinder außen vor, denn die werden anderweitig vom Staat finanziell gefördert), dann muss ich auch den Steuervorteil von zwei Personen haben.

Wenn man überhaupt etwas ändern sollte, dann die *Einschränkung* auf die Ehe. D.h. in meinen Augen müsste sich jede Art von Gruppe zu einer Sozialgruppe zusammentun können, die finanziell und vertantwortungsgemäß füreinander einsteht und dafür im Gegenzug steuerlich gemeinschaftlich veranlagt wird (also die Einkommen so versteuert werden, als würde sich das Gesamteinkommen zu gleichen Teilen auf alle Teilnehmer verteilen).


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man überhaupt etwas ändern sollte, dann die *Einschränkung* auf die Ehe. D.h. in meinen Augen müsste sich jede Art von Gruppe zu einer Sozialgruppe zusammentun können, die finanziell und vertantwortungsgemäß füreinander einsteht und dafür im Gegenzug steuerlich gemeinschaftlich veranlagt wird (also die Einkommen so versteuert werden, als würde sich das Gesamteinkommen zu gleichen Teilen auf alle Teilnehmer verteilen).



Du kannst das dann ausweiten.
Es gibt genug Menschen, die ihre Eltern bei sich aufnehmen, weil die alleine nicht mehr zurecht kommen.
Die könnte man dann genauso entlasten, denn Kinder, die ihre Eltern pflegen, sind meiner Meinung nach immer dem vorzuziehen, was ältere Menschen in Heimen erleben.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ja, genau so sehe ich das, Threshold. Ich sehe keinen Grund, das nicht so zu machen. Im Gegenteil, es wäre nur fair. 

Allerdings würde das auch bedeuten, dass die Rente der zu pflegenden Person mit in das zu versteuernde Gehalt mit eingerechnet werden müsste.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, genau so sehe ich das, Threshold. Ich sehe keinen Grund, das nicht so zu machen. Im Gegenteil, es wäre nur fair.
> 
> Allerdings würde das auch bedeuten, dass die Rente der zu pflegenden Person mit in das zu versteuernde Gehalt mit eingerechnet werden müsste.



Das ist schwer zu sagen. Da kommt ja noch die Pflegeversicherung zu.
Mein Großvater und meine Großmutter wurden in ihren letzten Lebensjahren von meinen Eltern versorgt, da sie sich nicht mehr selbst versorgen konnten.
Mein Großvater litt an Alzheimer und wenn man sowas mal im realen Leben erlebt hat, kann man nachvollziehen, wie schwer und aufwändig die Pflege einer solchen Person ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schwer zu sagen. Da kommt ja noch die Pflegeversicherung zu.
> Mein Großvater und meine Großmutter wurden in ihren letzten Lebensjahren von meinen Eltern versorgt, da sie sich nicht mehr selbst versorgen konnten.
> Mein Großvater litt an Alzheimer und wenn man sowas mal im realen Leben erlebt hat, kann man nachvollziehen, wie schwer und aufwändig die Pflege einer solchen Person ist.



Ich habe selbst die Pflege meiner Oma väterlicher Seite mitgemacht, die ist mit 81 an Krebs erkrannt und war dann nach langem Klinikaufentalt die letzten ca. 7 Monate zuhause und bettlägrig, kann es daher gut nachvollziehen.
Ist schon ein hartes Brot jemanden so nahestehenden zu pflegen und dabei jeden Tag mit ansehen zu müssen wie er ein Stück weit mehr dahinsicht und sich nicht mehr in den rudimentärsten Dingen selbst versorgen kann...


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das dann ausweiten.
> Es gibt genug Menschen, die ihre Eltern bei sich aufnehmen, weil die alleine nicht mehr zurecht kommen.
> Die könnte man dann genauso entlasten, denn Kinder, die ihre Eltern pflegen, sind meiner Meinung nach immer dem vorzuziehen, was ältere Menschen in Heimen erleben.


Die Pflege von Angehörigen kann bei der Steuererklärung berücksichtigt werden: 
Pflege-Pauschbetrag entlastet Angehorige .  VLH
Pflegekosten sind aussergewohnliche Belastungen | Steuern | Haufe
Pflege-Pauschbetrag – Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso schreibt man eigentlich so einen Blödsinn?



Weil es einem Aufmerksamkeit bringt und einige Leute es köstlich amüsant finden, wenn ein Hingerotzter Einzeiler andere stundenlang beschäftigt.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist die einzig sinnvolle Lösung und heute sogar beim Kommentator des ZDF angekommen.
> 
> Vielleicht werden wir das in der nächsten Legislaturperiode ja sogar sehen. Schließlich hat die CDU jetzt prima Sündenböcke warum Steuervorteile für alle Verheirateten nicht mehr zu halten seien. Und für mehr Geld war Schäuble eh schon immer zu haben.



Die CDU gesteht eher auch anderen etwas zu, als dass sie der eigenen Klientel etwas wegnimmt. Die würden sogar eher einen Muezzin akzeptieren, ehe sie Kirchengebimmel verbieten, wenn sich partout kein Weg mehr finden lassen sollte, nur eine Gruppe zu priveligieren. Davon abgesehen haben nicht einmal mehr die Grünen die Abschaffung dieses Steuerwahnsinns auf der Agenda, die SPD sowieso nicht und die FDP schweigt sich darüber afaik auch vornehm aus, weil das ganze der Wirtschaft nicht schadet, aber die gut verdiendende Klientel von diesem Anti-Liberalismus profitiert. Also selbst wenn ausgerechnet die CDU auf einmal moderne Ideen entwickeln sollte (  ), würde ihr ein passender Koalitionspartner fehlen.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Die steuerlichen Vorteile einer Ehe kommen daher, dass die Partner sich gegenseitig sozial absichern und damit den Staat entlasten.



Ach ja? Wenn das der Grund wäre, dann müssten die Vorteile bei einer Scheidung aber bitte zurückgezahlt werden. Mittelerweile hält nur noch knapp über die Hälfte der Ehen dauerhaft. Und komischerweise wird am natürlichen Ende einer Ehe dann auch noch Witwenrente vom Staat gezahlt, als das genaue Gegenteil einer Entlastung.



> Wenn man die steuerlichen Vorteile einer Ehe streicht, dann darf es auch nicht mehr verpflichtend sein, dass man für seinen Partner bezahlen muss im Fall des Falles. D.h. wenn einer kein Einkommen hat, müsste er dann auch Anspruch auf Hartz IV haben, egal wie viel der andere Partner verdient. Wollt ihr das wirklich?



? Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie die aktuellen Hartzregelungen für Verheiratete aussehen, aber sollte es einen derartigen Paragraphen geben, würde er null Unterschied machen. HartzIV wird immer für die Lebensgemeinschaft berechnet. Solange man also zusammenlebt zahlt der noch verdiendende Partner sowieso, egal ob verheiratet oder nicht.
Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Ehe-Sonderregelungen etwas für nicht-besser-verdienende bringen würden...



> Wenn ich mit einem Gehalt zwei Personen finanzieren soll (lassen wir mal Kinder außen vor, denn die werden anderweitig vom Staat finanziell gefördert), dann muss ich auch den Steuervorteil von zwei Personen haben.



Sagt der Staat, dass du das sollst? Nö.
Wenn das konsequent der Fall wäre, dann müsste dein Partner auch über eine Hälfte des Einkommens verfügen dürfen. Und die Hälfte deiner Rentenpunkte müsste ihm zugesprochen werden. Stattdessen während derzeit gerade große Pläne geschmiedet, wieviel der Staat gegen Altersarmut bei vielen Leuten zuschießen soll, die das arbeiten ihrem zwischenzeitlich verstorbenen Partner überlassen haben, ohne von dessen Einkommen vorzusorgen.



> Wenn man überhaupt etwas ändern sollte, dann die *Einschränkung* auf die Ehe. D.h. in meinen Augen müsste sich jede Art von Gruppe zu einer Sozialgruppe zusammentun können, die finanziell und vertantwortungsgemäß füreinander einsteht und dafür im Gegenzug steuerlich gemeinschaftlich veranlagt wird (also die Einkommen so versteuert werden, als würde sich das Gesamteinkommen zu gleichen Teilen auf alle Teilnehmer verteilen).



Und so ein Zusammenschluss müsste DAUERHAFT sein und nicht nach Lust und Laune wieder geschieden werden können, so dass am Ende ein Partner dem Staat auf der Tasche sitzt. Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich dafür aber in der schnellebigen modernen Gesellschaft immer weniger Potential/Bedarf. Das wäre nur viel Bürokratie, an deren Ende zwei Leute traurig über ihre Entscheidungen sind. Dieses Konzept der selbst erklärten und dann praktizierten Unmündigkeit gehört einfach abgeschafft.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja? Wenn das der Grund wäre, dann müssten die Vorteile bei einer Scheidung aber bitte zurückgezahlt werden. Mittelerweile hält nur noch knapp über die Hälfte der Ehen dauerhaft. Und komischerweise wird am natürlichen Ende einer Ehe dann auch noch Witwenrente vom Staat gezahlt, als das genaue Gegenteil einer Entlastung.



Es wäre nicht der Grund, es IST der Grund. Lies es nach. 

Und der Steuervorteil fällt weg, sobald man sich scheiden lässt. Wieso sollte man den Vorteil bitte zurückzahlen? Man hat wärend der Ehe füreinander gesorgt und während dieser Zeit einen Steuervorteil genossen, indem man steuerlich gemeinsam veranlagt wird. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie die aktuellen Hartzregelungen für Verheiratete aussehen, aber sollte es einen derartigen Paragraphen geben, würde er null Unterschied machen. HartzIV wird immer für die Lebensgemeinschaft berechnet. Solange man also zusammenlebt zahlt der noch verdiendende Partner sowieso, egal ob verheiratet oder nicht.
> Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Ehe-Sonderregelungen etwas für nicht-besser-verdienende bringen würden...


Genau. Wenn einer von beiden verdient, bekommt der andere kein H-IV mehr. D.h. wenn das Ehegattensplitting wegfallen würde, dann bedeutet dass, das der eine verdienende Steuer bezahlt, als wäre er alleine, aber für zwei Personen voll aufkommen muss. Das ist nicht fair. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sagt der Staat, dass du das sollst? Nö.
> Wenn das konsequent der Fall wäre, dann müsste dein Partner auch über eine Hälfte des Einkommens verfügen dürfen. Und die Hälfte deiner Rentenpunkte müsste ihm zugesprochen werden. Stattdessen während derzeit gerade große Pläne geschmiedet, wieviel der Staat gegen Altersarmut bei vielen Leuten zuschießen soll, die das arbeiten ihrem zwischenzeitlich verstorbenen Partner überlassen haben, ohne von dessen Einkommen vorzusorgen.


Rentenpunkte WERDEN dem Partner zuerkannt (genauer: Bei einer Scheidung muss derjenige, der verdient hat, die Rentenanwartschaften an den anderen ausgleichen). Und in einer Partnerschaft sollte tatsächlich über das Einkommen gemeinschaftlich verfügt werden. Zumindest wenn man keine Gütertrennung hat, die führt aber m.W. auch zu einer Aufgabe des Ehegattensplittings. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und so ein Zusammenschluss müsste DAUERHAFT sein und nicht nach Lust und Laune wieder geschieden werden können, so dass am Ende ein Partner dem Staat auf der Tasche sitzt.



Wieso? Diese Anforderung macht keinen Sinn und ist auch nicht realistisch.


----------



## pascha953 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin geschockt, wie viele hier für die Home Ehe sind!

Der Westen überstreitet seinen Zenit und steht kurz vor dem Untergang, wie einst das Antike Griechenland oder das Römische Reich.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ernsthaft, Pascha? Oder Satire? Ich bin mir bei Deinem Posting nicht so ganz sicher. 

Falls es ernst sein sollte: Erklär mir mal bitte, wie ein paar schwule Jungs und Mädels die Zivilisation zum Untergang bringen sollen?

Das schaffen andere viel besser. Trump, Erdogan, Assad, Orbán, Kim Jong-Un, Putin...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es ist durchaus legitim und rechtlich möglich, sogar einen Hund als Erben einzusetzen.
Warum soll dann ein Mann steuerliche und gesellschaftliche Nachteile haben, nur weil er mit einem anderen Mann zusammen ist?

Die Sexualität eines Menschen geht Außenstehende nichts an. Nur weil die Heirat von Homosexuellen nun offiziell der heterosexuellen Ehe gleichgestellt wird, werden deshalb auch nicht mehr Menschen schwul/lesbisch als vorher. 
Es ist aber im 21. Jahrhundert nicht mehr angebracht, solche Leute deswegen zu benachteiligen, zumal man schwul _ist_ und nicht schwul _wird_. Sexualität ist angeboren. Ich bin froh, dass unseren Politikern da endlich auch ein Licht aufgeht und bin deshalb auch dafür 

Übrigens lässt sich beim Statistischen Bundesamt nachlesen, dass in Deutschland jeder achte bis zehnte Mann und etwa jede zwölfte Frau Gefühle für das gleiche Geschlecht empfindet (wobei die auch bi sein können). Ihr habt also so gesehen im Vorlesungssaal einer großen Uni schon fast einen Omnibus voll Leute sitzen, die das betrifft. Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Kann ich bestätigen. Jeden Samstag ab 3uhr nachts erzählen meine Kollegen und ich uns wie sehr wir uns lieben 😂


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin da zwiegespalten. Von mir aus können Homosexuelle Paare ruhig steuerrechtlich, verwaltungsrechtlich und so weiter gleichgestellt werden. Nur bei der Adoption von Kindern hört bei mir der Spaß auf, da bin ich dann doch eher konservativ. Aber eigentlich erledigt sich diese Diskussion eh sobald das BVerfG diesen verfassungswidrigen Beschluss wieder kassiert hat, was auch passieren wird. Das Grundgesetz definiert genau was hier unter der Institution Ehe zu verstehen ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Genau das tut das Grundgesetz eben nicht. Lies nochmal nach.

Art 6 GG - Einzelnorm

Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Art 6 

(1) Ehe und Familie stehen unter dem besonderen Schutze der staatlichen Ordnung.
(2) Pflege und Erziehung der Kinder sind das natürliche Recht der Eltern und die zuvörderst ihnen obliegende Pflicht. Über ihre Betätigung wacht die staatliche Gemeinschaft.
(3) Gegen den Willen der Erziehungsberechtigten dürfen Kinder nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes von der Familie getrennt werden, wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten versagen oder wenn die Kinder aus anderen Gründen zu verwahrlosen drohen.
(4) Jede Mutter hat Anspruch auf den Schutz und die Fürsorge der Gemeinschaft.
(5) Den unehelichen Kindern sind durch die Gesetzgebung die gleichen Bedingungen für ihre leibliche und seelische Entwicklung und ihre Stellung in der Gesellschaft zu schaffen wie den ehelichen Kindern.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Was meinst du haben sich die "Väter des Grundgesetzes" wohl unter dem Begriff Familie vorgestellt als sie es geschrieben haben? Ohne Änderung des GG kann und wird dieses Gesetz nicht inkraft treten. Wie gesagt bin ich nicht gegen die Homo Ehe aber es sollte Einschränkungen geben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

vor nicht allzu langer Zeit musste eine Ehefrau ihren Mann um Erlaubnis fragen, wenn sie arbeiten wollte oder gar ein eigenes Konto eröffnen wollte.
Die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich weiter.
Was früher strafbar war, dann eher geleugnet wurde, ist heute normal.
Und mir sind Menschen wichtig, die sich um die Kinder kümmern und sie erziehen als solche, die das Kindergeld versaufen oder es am Spielautomaten versenken.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Was meinst du haben sich die "Väter des Grundgesetzes" wohl unter dem Begriff Familie vorgestellt als sie es geschrieben haben?


O-Ton Bundesverfassungsgericht:


> „Das Grundgesetz selbst enthält keine Definition der Ehe, sondern setzt sie als besondere Form menschlichen Zusammenlebens voraus. Die Verwirklichung des verfassungsrechtlichen Schutzes bedarf insoweit einer rechtlichen Regelung, die ausgestaltet und abgrenzt, welche Lebensgemeinschaft als Ehe den Schutz der Verfassung genießt. Der Gesetzgeber hat dabei einen erheblichen Gestaltungsspielraum, Form und Inhalt der Ehe zu bestimmen.“


Homosexuelle: Ist die Ehe fur alle mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar? - WELT


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht der Grund, es IST der Grund. Lies es nach.
> 
> Und der Steuervorteil fällt weg, sobald man sich scheiden lässt. Wieso sollte man den Vorteil bitte zurückzahlen?



Damit die von dir proklamierte "soziale Absicherung" tatsächlich gegeben ist? "In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten" mag den Staat im Zweifelsfall entlasten, ja. Aber das heute praktizierte "wie ich grad bock hab" garantiert nicht. 



> Genau. Wenn einer von beiden verdient, bekommt der andere kein H-IV mehr. D.h. wenn das Ehegattensplitting wegfallen würde, dann bedeutet dass, das der eine verdienende Steuer bezahlt, als wäre er alleine, aber für zwei Personen voll aufkommen muss. Das ist nicht fair.



Aber umgekehrt unverheiratete staatlich zu benachteiligen, dass ist deiner Meinung nach "fair", ja?



> Rentenpunkte WERDEN dem Partner zuerkannt (genauer: Bei einer Scheidung muss derjenige, der verdient hat, die Rentenanwartschaften an den anderen ausgleichen). Und in einer Partnerschaft sollte tatsächlich über das Einkommen gemeinschaftlich verfügt werden. Zumindest wenn man keine Gütertrennung hat, die führt aber m.W. auch zu einer Aufgabe des Ehegattensplittings.



Ersteres wusste ich in der Tat nicht. Positive Überraschung in Bezug auf den Gesetzgeber, erlebt man selten - passt aber irgendwie nicht zu den zahlreichen Berichten von Altersarmut bei nicht arbeitenden Ex-Ehefrauen 
Dafür, dass es gesetzliche Regelungen zum Zugriff auf das (nicht-)eigene Einkommen gibt, konnte ich aber nirgendwo Hinweise finden. Wüsste auch nicht wie man so etwas ohne massiven Eingriff in die Eigentumsselbstbestimmung überhaupt überprüfen kann. Es ist Eheleuten jedenfalls nicht verboten, getrennte Konten zu haben.



> Wieso? Diese Anforderung macht keinen Sinn und ist auch nicht realistisch.



Siehe oben: Wenn die Ehe die Versorgungssicherheit an Stelle des Staates garantieren soll, um letzteren zu entlasten, dann muss dies auch dauerhaft garantiert sein. Das ist nun einmal der Grundgedanke einer Sicherheit - dass sie nicht plötzlich weg ist.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit die von dir proklamierte "soziale Absicherung" tatsächlich gegeben ist? "In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten" mag den Staat im Zweifelsfall entlasten, ja. Aber das heute praktizierte "wie ich grad bock hab" garantiert nicht.


Was hat die Absicherung nach der Scheidung bitte damit zu tun, was vor der Scheidung war? Deine Logik geht mir nicht ein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber umgekehrt unverheiratete staatlich zu benachteiligen, dass ist deiner Meinung nach "fair", ja?


Nein, ist es nicht, weswegen ich das "Ehegattensplitting" ja ausweiten würde auf jede Art des sozialen Zusammenlebens. Genau das war ja der Inhalt meines Beitrags. Du hast den schon gelesen, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür, dass es gesetzliche Regelungen zum Zugriff auf das (nicht-)eigene Einkommen gibt, konnte ich aber nirgendwo Hinweise finden. Wüsste auch nicht wie man so etwas ohne massiven Eingriff in die Eigentumsselbstbestimmung überhaupt überprüfen kann. Es ist Eheleuten jedenfalls nicht verboten, getrennte Konten zu haben.


Ich sagte "sollte", wie Du korrekt sagst, ist das nicht gesetzlich geregelt. Hat hier aber auch keinen Belang. Wenn nur einer verdient, muss er den anderen mitfinanzieren. Ob er das fair macht oder nicht, ist nicht Aufgabe des Staates. Wem nicht gefällt, wie er behandelt wird, kann die Sozialgemeinschaft ja jederzeit aufkündigen (jetzt mal alle Probleme von Hörigkeit usw. außer Acht gelassen). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Wenn die Ehe die Versorgungssicherheit an Stelle des Staates garantieren soll, um letzteren zu entlasten, dann muss dies auch dauerhaft garantiert sein. Das ist nun einmal der Grundgedanke einer Sicherheit - dass sie nicht plötzlich weg ist.


Es ist eine Versorgungssicherheit auf Zeit. Mehr war es bei der herkömmlichen Ehe ja auch nicht. Den Anspruch auf Ewigkeit zu stellen, macht doch eh keinen Sinn, nichts ist auf ewig. Ich verstehe gar nicht, wie Du darauf kommst. Das ist jedenfalls total an dem vorbei, worum es mir geht... nämlich das Trennen des "Ehegattensplittings" von der herkömmlichen Ehe. 

Ich finde das Konzept der Sozialen Absicherung in einer Gruppe, die sich (auf Zeit!) zusammenschließt, für sehr sinnvoll. Der Gesetzgeber hat das für die Ehe definiert, aber sonst ausgeschlossen. Ich halte das Konzept für gut, die Einschränkung auf eine Ehe aber für zu kurz gedacht und unbegründet.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das Ehegattensplitting sollte man abschaffen. Das wäre gerechter für alle.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Das Ehegattensplitting sollte man abschaffen. Das wäre gerechter für alle.



Ganz und gar nicht, Begründung habe ich oben geschrieben.

Erst mal wäre das eine teilweise recht heftige Steuererhöhung für fast alle verheirateten Paare. Willst Du das wirklich?


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Warum nicht. Ich muss als kinderloser Alleinstehender ja auch indirekt das nachfinanzieren was verheiratete nicht tun.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Da hat die russische Propaganda ja super arbeit gemacht.

Leider bist Du a) völlig fehlinformiert und b) hast keine Ahnung von den Tatsachen.

Wie so viele siehst Du Videos, die genau mit einer bestimmten Intention aufgenommen wurden, und glaubst alles, was Du siehst, völlig unbenommen.

Ich finde es absolut  erschreckend, wie leichtgläubig und einfach zu manipulieren die Menschen doch sind...

PS: Die Zahl der Hetero Männer, die gerne  in den Arsch vögeln, übersteigt die der schwulen Männer, die das gerne machen, bei Weitem. Nur mal als Denkanstoß, weil Dich das ja soooo sehr abstößt...


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mir egal.
Soll jeder machen wie er möchte!


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Warum nicht. Ich muss als kinderloser Alleinstehender ja auch indirekt das nachfinanzieren was verheiratete nicht tun.



Wie meinen? Du stehst für niemanden sozial ein, beschwerst Dich aber, dass Du nicht den selben Steuervorteil bekommst, wie jemand, der eine zweite Person von seinem Einkommen mitfinanziert?

Muss ich noch viel dazu sagen?


----------



## azzih (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Haha der Typ mit diesen russischen Quellen, ich kann net mehr.  Das ist quasi Paradebeispiel für absolut unseriöse und falsche Quellen, wer das glaubt ist geistig minderbemittelt.
Gab irgendwann mal ne gute Doku in den öffentlich Rechtlichen über Homosexualität in Russland. Dort wird ein regelrechter Krieg gegen diese Menschen geführt und in Russland glauben viele tatsächlich Homosexualität und Kindermissbrauch würden einander bedingen. Was natürlich wissenschaftlich absoluter Unfug ist.

Mir ist dieses ganze Thema relativ egal. Keiner sollte das Recht haben anderen Menschen vorzuschreiben wie sie zu leben haben. Wenn homosexuelle Paare heiraten wollen und die damit verbundenen Rechte und Pflichten eingehen, ist das okay für mich.
Ist ja nicht so das mir als Heterosexueller damit was weggenommen wird.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich bin geschockt, wie viele hier für die Home Ehe sind!
> 
> Der Westen überstreitet seinen Zenit und steht kurz vor dem Untergang, wie einst das Antike Griechenland oder das Römische Reich.



Der Westen ist ja schon lange nicht mehr der Westen, sondern die größte Oligarchie auf dem Planeten die versucht die restlich übriggebliebenen Länder einzukassieren.
Homo Ehe ist natürlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Ich dachte immer die Ehe steht dafür dass aus einer Ehe auch mal Leben entsteht.
Die Ehe für alle ist für mich persönlich nichts weiter als eine Perversion des Grundgesetzes. Damit trägt man nach der Rente das nächste Zugpferd zum Grabe.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Da hat die russische Propaganda ja super arbeit gemacht.



Die Propaganda der Transatlantiker ist weitaus besorgniserregender.


----------



## blink86 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Zitat entfernt - Rein wegen des Bezuges



Den Kopp-Verlag als Quelle anzugeben ist schon ein starkes Stück und disqualifiziert automatisch für jedwede vernünftige Diskussion...

Aber in russischen und türkischen Kreisen ist der Glaube, dass Homosexualität eine ansteckende Krankheit ist, ja sehr weit verbreitet.

@topic

Ich störe mich nur am Begriff Ehe, weil das aus meiner Sicht ein kirchlicher Begriff ist. Der Staat sollte in meinen Augen generell nur Partnerschaften eintragen dürfen (sowohl bei hetero- als auch homosexuellen Paaren).

Ansonsten ist es mir egal.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich bin geschockt, wie viele hier für die Home Ehe sind!
> 
> Der Westen überstreitet seinen Zenit und steht kurz vor dem Untergang, wie einst das Antike Griechenland oder das Römische Reich.



Oh, der Westen geht zugrunde weil Homo-Ehe undso. Und wenn es dich schockt, dass hier sehr viele im geistigen 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind, im Gegensatz zu dir, dann mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Du stehst für niemanden sozial ein, beschwerst Dich aber, dass Du nicht den selben Steuervorteil bekommst, wie jemand, der eine zweite Person von seinem Einkommen mitfinanziert?
> 
> Muss ich noch viel dazu sagen?


Wo passen DINCis ("Double Income No Child") in dein Modell? Da finanziert schließlich niemand den Anderen und trotzdem gibt es Rabatte.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



blink86 schrieb:


> Den Kopp-Verlag als Quelle anzugeben ist schon ein starkes Stück und disqualifiziert automatisch für jedwede vernünftige Diskussion...



Ich bin dankbar dass es den Kopp Verlag gibt. So kann man sich wenigstens neben den kruden Verschwörunstheorien die dort machmal geäußert werden, doch wesentlich differenzierter über ein Thema informieren, als in den klassischen Medien. Dort werden halt auch Bücher gedruckt, die in den Mainstream Verlagen abgelehnt werden.



> Aber in russischen und türkischen Kreisen ist der Glaube, dass Homosexualität eine ansteckende Krankheit ist, ja sehr weit verbreitet.



Homosexualität ist ja auch etwas unnatürliches und für viele Menschen ekelerregendes. Wen wundert es. Bis vor ein paar Jahrzenten wurde es bei uns noch strafverfolgt.
Aber wir sind ja soviel besser als alle anderen. Denn wir sind die Guten und dürfen die Muslime seit 15 Jahren Millionenfach in den Tod bomben. und geilen uns daran auf und feiern unseren Imperialismus für Öl und Gas, damit wir auch in 50 Jahren noch mit dem Auto fahren können.
In der Türkei durften die Frauen ab 1930 wählen, in der Schweiz erst ab 1970 und in Deutschland ab 1919.
Und die Türkei ist nunmal ein muslimisch gesprägtes Land, was willst du bei deren Religion und Kultur also erwarten?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Oh, der Westen geht zugrunde weil Homo-Ehe undso. Und wenn es dich schockt, dass hier sehr viele im geistigen 21. Jahrhundert angekommen sind, im Gegensatz zu dir, dann mein herzliches Beileid.



Der Westen geht in vielerlei Hinsicht zu Grunde. So wie es immer mit dem Imperium ist. Es hat den Bogen zu weit überspannt und beginnt sich irgendwan aufzulösen.
Und so Perversionen wie die Ehe zur Grabe zu tragen, ohne das Begrifflich voneinander zu trennen, ist ziemlich seltsam.

Die Einführung der Frühsexualissierung und der Gender Wahnsinn ist auch eine Art der Perversion.
Die Medien stützen das, werden sie doch von den Oligarchen die sich auch gerne als Kinderschänder sehen, kontrolliert.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wo passen DINCis ("Double Income No Child") in dein Modell? Da finanziert schließlich niemand den Anderen und trotzdem gibt es Rabatte.



DINCs haben ja auch keinen Steuervorteil. Hast Du das Ehegattensplitting überhaupt begriffen?

@Schaffe: Wieso bin ich nicht überrascht...

Leute mit Vorurteilen und Leute, die Kopp Verlag-Jünger sind, VTs anhängen... sind immer irgendwie die selben. Die Menschheit schafft es immer wieder mich noch mehr zu enttäuschen und zu frustrieren.


----------



## blink86 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

1. Nur weil etwas angeblich unnatürlich ist, ist es doch noch lange keine ansteckende Krankheit.
2. Die Türkei unter Atatürk kann man einfach nicht mehr mit der Türkei unter Erdogan vergleichen.


----------



## azzih (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Homosexualität ist nicht unnatürlich. Kommt  im Tierreich genauso vor und zwar in ähnlichen Prozentbereichen wie beim Menschen. Ergo ist diese durchaus ne natürliche Form von Sexualität.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wie kann denn etwas unnatürlich sein, mit dem man geboren wird? Homosexualität ist nicht menschengemacht (im Gegensatz zu Scham, Zölibat, sexuelle Tabus usw.). Man wird damit geboren. 

Kleine Anekdote aus meinem Leben: Ich wollte nicht schwul sein. Im Gegenteil, als Teenager hat mich die Vermutung, ich könne schwul sein, erschreckt und verstört. Ich hab nur auf Hetero-Porn gewichst, alle Gedanken an Schwulsein und Männer verdrängt usw. 

Zwei langjährige Hetero-Beziehungen inkl. einer Ehe später hab ich endlich gelernt, mich so zu akzeptieren, wie ich nun mal bin. Und ich hab danach nie zurückgeblickt außer in Ärger, dass ich so lange dafür gebraucht habe. Meint hier wirklich jemand, ich wäre den Weg, homosexuell zu leben, gegangen, wenn ich eine Wahl gehabt hätte? Ich wollte immer eigene Kinder und muss nun darauf verzichten (für Adoption bin ich zu alt). Also, erzählt mir bitte keinen Scheiß, ok? Das macht mich echt wütend!


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Einführung der Frühsexualissierung und der Gender Wahnsinn ist auch eine Art der Perversion.


Sexuelle Aufklärung und sexuelle Vielfalt sind natürlich Teufelszeug, welche abgeschafft gehören. Genauso wie Sex vor der Ehe, künstliche Befruchtung, Kondome und die Pille. 

srsly: Kommt da noch irgendwo Substanz oder wird nur mit Kampfbegriffen aus der Stock-im-Arsch-Fraktion um sich geworfen?


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Auch du, Schaffe, wirst irgendwann im geistigen 21. Jahrhundert ankommen 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaimikaze (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Auch wenn ich Threshold damit jetzt völlig überfordere und bis ins Mark schocke:

Wer bin ich dem Glück anderer im Weg zu stehen?
Ich wäre dafür Kinder ab einem gewissen Alter zu fragen (Babies kann man schlecht fragen), ob sie sich das vorstellen können und möchten, das war es aber schon.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Legalisierung der gleichgeschlechtlichen Heirat sorgt für verminderte Suizidversuche bei Jugendlichen

Hier das Interview mit Julia Raifman und John Hatzenbuehler.
State Same-Sex Marriage Policies and Adolescent Suicide Attempts | Learning | The JAMA Network


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Da hat die russische Propaganda ja super arbeit gemacht.
> 
> Leider bist Du a) völlig fehlinformiert und b) hast keine Ahnung von den Tatsachen.
> 
> ...



Du kennst dich ja mit Arschvögeln richtig gut aus,

und wo bitteschön siehst du Russische Propaganda?


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



> Das ist quasi Paradebeispiel für absolut unseriöse und falsche Quellen, wer das glaubt ist geistig minderbemittelt.
> 
> Was natürlich wissenschaftlich absoluter Unfug ist.



Bei dir ist alles Unseriös was aus Russland, kommt? Scheixxe ich kann nicht mehr

Ich lass dich weiter in deiner kleinen Traumwelt leben, kein Wunder das die ganze Welt über euch Deutsche nur noch Krank lacht

Wissenschafltlicher   Unfug,  du hörst dich an wie ein Opfer, einer von der Grünen Kinderfxcker Partei Deutschlands, die Propagandierten in den 70er und 80er Jahren das Sex mit Kindern gesund für die Kinder sein sollte


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ich lass dich weiter in deiner kleinen Traumwelt leben, kein Wunder das die ganze Welt über euch Deutsche nur noch Krank lacht


Was für Argumente, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. 
Sprichst du also nun schon für die ganze Welt? Was ist mit Brasilien, Argentinien, Kanada, Spanien, Portugal, England, Norwegen, Frankreich oder Südafrika? Die haben alle Same-Sex-Marriage erlaubt. Und das sind bei weitem nicht alle Länder. 
Russland kann gerne lachen, who cares? Dem Land geht es wirtschaftlich ja ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Du kennst dich ja mit Arschvögeln richtig gut aus,


Klar tu ich das. Und ich schäme mich keine Millisekunde dafür. Wieso auch? Macht übrigens tierisch Spaß und ist echt geil 

Probier's mal mit Deiner Freundin! Damit Du auch endlich mitreden kannst! Kleiner Tipp an Rande: Arschvögeln geht üblicherweise komplett ohne Kontakt mit Schei*e ab und ist total uneklig... 



pascha953 schrieb:


> und wo bitteschön siehst du Russische Propaganda?


In Russland und in Deinem Posting. 

Persönliche Meinung: Der Hauptunterschied zwischen schwulen Männern und hetero Männern ist letztlich, wie leicht sie an Sex kommen und wie leicht sie ihre sexuellen Wünsche ausgelebt kriegen. Ein schwuler Mann findet so gut wie immer einen willigen Partner, der so ziemlich alles mitmacht, was man möchte. Männer ticken nun mal ähnlich. Ein Hetero-Mann hat es ungleich schwerer, da seine Sexualpartner im Regelfall nicht so freizügig sind und oft auch nicht so sehr auf schnelle Befriedigung aus sind. 

Auch wenn sich das in der Moderne zunehmend ändert, Tinder, Swingerclub usw. machen auch für den modernen Hetero-Mann das Ausleben seiner Sexualität immer einfacher, so war genau das lange Zeit nicht so. 

Für mich gehört auch eine gehörige Portion Neid in die Homophobie Debatte. Denn ich kann sonst einfach keinen Grund erkennen, wieso ein Hetero-Mann einen anderen Mann, der sonst keinerlei Einfluss auf sei Leben hat, ihm oder der Gesellschaft in irgendeiner Weise Schaden zufügt oder etwas wegnimmt, daran zu hindert seinen Spaß zu haben und sein Glück zu finden. 

Außer eben der allzeit üblichen Missgunst, dass es gefälligst keinem anderen besser gehen darf als einem selbst. Das ist immer präsent und eines der übelsten Eigenschaften des Menschen.


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

]xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Jetzt ist er in Ohnmacht gefallen, der Gute ...


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er in Ohnmacht gefallen, der Gute ...


Dabei kann man seinen Avatar durchaus Homoerotisch deuten. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Probier's mal mit Deiner Freundin!


Freundin? Wir sind hier in einem Nerd- und Hardwareforum. Da gibt es sowas nicht.


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was für Argumente, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.
> Sprichst du also nun schon für die ganze Welt? Was ist mit Brasilien, Argentinien, Kanada, Spanien, Portugal, England, Norwegen, Frankreich oder Südafrika? Die haben alle Same-Sex-Marriage erlaubt. Und das sind bei weitem nicht alle Länder.
> Russland kann gerne lachen, who cares? Dem Land geht es wirtschaftlich ja ganz hervorragend.



Orban hat es richtig gesagt eine Kapute Wirtschaft kann man Reparieren, ein Volk aber nicht.

Deutschland erlebt gerade ein richtige Volkerzuwanderung, dauert nicht mehr lange bis es hier Zustände wie in Frankreich und Schweden sein werden

Ihr werdet es nur auf die Harte Tur lernen


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er in Ohnmacht gefallen, der Gute ...




Nein hab da falsch adressiert, sollte an dich gehen, löschen ging irgenwie nicht


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Orban hat es richtig gesagt eine Kapute Wirtschaft kann man Reparieren, ein Volk aber nicht.
> 
> Deutschland erlebt gerade ein richtige Volkerzuwanderung, dauert nicht mehr lange bis es hier Zustände wie in Frankreich und Schweden sein werden
> 
> Ihr werdet es nur auf die Harte Tur lernen



Was interessiert mich das Geschwätz von Orban? Der soll mal die Wirtschaft seines Landes beleben anstatt nur brav die Hand bei EU-Förderungen aufzuhalten, dann darf der gute Mann mal mitreden


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Jetzt ist er von Homophobie auf den Flüchtlingskram gewechselt  
Sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen um Müll zu schreiben?


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



efdev schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er von Homophobie auf den Flüchtlingskram gewechselt
> Sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen um Müll zu schreiben?



Ihr fragt euch was Homosexualität mit aussterben der Zivilisation zutun haben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_7Mj8sN-uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


diesmal kein Russisches Video, sondern USA

Wenn eine Nation verschwult wird, woher sollen dann die Kinder kommen??



"Sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen um Müll zu schreiben?"
Sei nicht so frech du kleiner Scheixxer


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Klar tu ich das. Und ich schäme mich keine Millisekunde dafür. Wieso auch? Macht übrigens tierisch Spaß und ist echt geil
> 
> Probier's mal mit Deiner Freundin! Damit Du auch endlich mitreden kannst! Kleiner Tipp an Rande: Arschvögeln geht üblicherweise komplett ohne Kontakt mit Schei*e ab und ist total uneklig...
> 
> ...



Außerdem,

diese Videos wurden von einer Gruppe von Leuten aus der Universität produziert, sie erhalten keine Fördergelder von Staat.

Sie machen auch kritische Filme über die Eliten von Russland


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich hab keinen Bock ein solches Propaganda-Video reinzuziehen. Aber erklär doch mal: Wie soll Homosexualität, die bereits existiert seit es Menschen gibt (und im Tierreich auch davor), und schon immer einen etwa konstanten Anteil der Bevölkerung betrifft, überall gleichverteilt, egal in welcher Gegend auf der Erde, dazu führen, dass die Menschheit ausstirbt?!

Das ist doch total unlogisch. Überleg doch selbst mal. Schalte Dein Hirn ein! Lass Dich nicht von Propaganda verblenden sondern denke selbständig!

P.S: Dass ein Video von "Leuten aus "der" Universitätit produziert" wurden, sagt doch gar nichts.  Es geht darum, ob der Inhalt logisch ist und einer wissenschaftlichen Prüfung standhält. Und dass kann das Video schlicht nicht, da Homosexualität sehr gut erforscht ist und die Thesen schon längst widerlegt sind.  Von Wissenschaftlern, die keiner Agenda folgen, sondern ein Phänomen sachlich untersuchen wollten.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Aha, Youtube-University mal wieder? Falscher Thread, nutzlose Quelle. Von Quellenkritik hast du noch nie etwas gehört oder?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Threshold damit jetzt völlig überfordere und bis ins Mark schocke:
> 
> Wer bin ich dem Glück anderer im Weg zu stehen?
> Ich wäre dafür Kinder ab einem gewissen Alter zu fragen (Babies kann man schlecht fragen), ob sie sich das vorstellen können und möchten, das war es aber schon.



Ja eben.
Und wie willst du wen fragen? Die meisten Menschen wollen ja eher Babys adoptieren, denn die sind noch nicht auf Menschen geprägt. deren Geister ist formbar.
Es geht ja darum, Menschen zu sozialisieren und das geht am Besten, wenn du ein stabiles Umfeld hast.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung: Der Hauptunterschied zwischen schwulen Männern und hetero Männern ist letztlich, wie leicht sie an Sex kommen und wie leicht sie ihre sexuellen Wünsche ausgelebt kriegen. Ein schwuler Mann findet so gut wie immer einen willigen Partner, der so ziemlich alles mitmacht, was man möchte. Männer ticken nun mal ähnlich. Ein Hetero-Mann hat es ungleich schwerer, da seine Sexualpartner im Regelfall nicht so freizügig sind und oft auch nicht so sehr auf schnelle Befriedigung aus sind.



Ich glaube das nicht.
Ich denke, dass homosexuelle Männer mit schnellen Kontakten -- ich nenne das mal so -- sehr auf das Äußere gehen. Da wird nicht der nächste Beste einfach abgeschleppt, da wird genau geschaut, wer gefällt und wer nicht gefällt und am Ende bleiben dann die übrig, die niemanden abbekommen.
Frauen haben da einen sehr großen Vorteil. Sie müssen einfach nur in einen Club gehen, "wer will mich" schreien und hunderte Männer kommen angelaufen.
Homosexuelle Frauen haben dagegen das gleiche Problem wie homosexuelle Männer.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Für mich gehört auch eine gehörige Portion Neid in die Homophobie Debatte. Denn ich kann sonst einfach keinen Grund erkennen, wieso ein Hetero-Mann einen anderen Mann, der sonst keinerlei Einfluss auf sei Leben hat, ihm oder der Gesellschaft in irgendeiner Weise Schaden zufügt oder etwas wegnimmt, daran zu hindert seinen Spaß zu haben und sein Glück zu finden.



Ob das jetzt Neid ist oder eher Angst vor dem Anderen, weiß ich nicht.
Ich finde es nur immer erschreckend, wenn andere über eine Gruppe bestimmen wollen, wie sie zu leben haben.
Daher ist das Prinzip Kirche oder Religion auch nichts für mich. Ich lass mir doch nicht von irgendwelchen Institution vorschreiben, wie ich leben muss.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dabei kann man seinen Avatar durchaus Homoerotisch deuten.



Also, wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, werde ich auch schon ganz wuschig.


----------



## pascha953 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Bock ein solches Propaganda-Video reinzuziehen. Aber erklär doch mal: Wie soll Homosexualität, die bereits existiert seit es Menschen gibt (und im Tierreich auch davor), und schon immer einen etwa konstanten Anteil der Bevölkerung betrifft, überall gleichverteilt, egal in welcher Gegend auf der Erde, dazu führen, dass die Menschheit ausstirbt?!
> 
> Das ist doch total unlogisch. Überleg doch selbst mal. Schalte Dein Hirn ein! Lass Dich nicht von Propaganda verblenden sondern denke selbständig!
> 
> P.S: Dass ein Video von "Leuten aus "der" Universitätit produziert" wurden, sagt doch gar nichts.  Es geht darum, ob der Inhalt logisch ist und einer wissenschaftlichen Prüfung standhält. Und dass kann das Video schlicht nicht, da Homosexualität sehr gut erforscht ist und die Thesen schon längst widerlegt sind.  Von Wissenschaftlern, die keiner Agenda folgen, sondern ein Phänomen sachlich untersuchen wollten.



Das ist das Problem bei dir, du hälst alles für Propaganda was nicht im Deutschen Fernsehen kommt oder nicht in dein Weltbild passt.

Was soll da unlogisch sein, allein schon der Gedanke das Homosexualität natürlich sein soll, entspricht jeder Logik

Wissenschaftlicher Prüfung? Leg mal hier paar Quellen hin.

Meinst du die Grüne ********* Partei, die kamen in den 70er, 80er Jahre auch mit, ist Wissenschaftlich belegt, das Pädophilie gesund für die Kinder sein soll


 *INU-Edit: Bitte mal auf deine Wortwahl achten, danke.*


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube das nicht.
> Ich denke, dass homosexuelle Männer mit schnellen Kontakten -- ich nenne das mal so -- sehr auf das Äußere gehen. Da wird nicht der nächste Beste einfach abgeschleppt, da wird genau geschaut, wer gefällt und wer nicht gefällt und am Ende bleiben dann die übrig, die niemanden abbekommen.



Das kommt darauf an, wo man den Sex sucht. In ner Sauna, nem Darkroom, Sexclub oder nem anderen Cruising-Area ist es echt nicht schwer, Sex zu haben, wenn man jetzt nicht total fett und ungepflegt ist. 

Wenn Du im Club bist und jemanden abschleppen will, oder auf Grindr oder GayRomeo jemanden sucht, wird schon stark gefiltert. Da hast Du sicher recht. Wer selbst jung und sexy ist, kann sich leisten, für sich das beste rauszusuchen. Ab einem gewissen Alter muss man Kompromisse eingehen, logisch. Wenn Du mit 50 immer noch nur nach superschlanken 20 Jährigen suchst, wirst Du wenig Erfolg haben... es sei Denn Du legst Geld auf den Tisch.

Das es Frauen leicht haben, steht außer Frage. Die Menge an fickgeilen Männern ist ja riesig, die Auswahl entsprechend. Ich rede aber eben von diesen Hetero-Männern, die leider nicht diese große Auswahl haben, es sei denn, sie selbst sind die sportlichen, jugendlichen Hengste ... oder sie haben das prall gefüllte Konto.


Was für viele schwule Männer sehr sehr schwer ist, ist einen festen Partner zu finden. Speziell weil die meisten es sich abgewöhnt haben, überhaupt Kompromisse in einer Partnerschaft einzugehen, die wichtigste Voraussetzung für ein glückliches Zusammenleben. Ich kenne viel zu viele allein stehende Schwule, die zwar viel Sex haben, aber wenig Nähe und Liebe. Ich hab das Glück, jemanden gefunden zu haben, mit dem ich zusammen alt werden will. Ich bin also der spießige Schwule, der sich über die Ehe für alle freut. Aber die Regel ist das immer noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Was soll da unlogisch sein, allein schon der Gedanke das Homosexualität natürlich sein soll, entspricht jeder Logik



Das liegt schlicht an der sozialen Entwicklung.
Bei Bienen oder Spinnen wirst du keine Homosexualität finden. Die findest du erst, wenn du Lebenwesen hast, die eine so hohe Entwicklung erreicht haben, dass sie sozial miteinander agieren.
Affen tun das. Daher gibt es Homosexualität bei Affen. Da finden sich eben zwei Lebewesen, die mehr miteinander gemeinsam haben als zwei des unterschiedlichen Geschlechts.
Und das ist beim Menschen noch mal ausgeprägter, da der Mensch noch viel sozialer ist als jede Affenart.
Sobald "das Denken können" ins Spiel kommt und man reflektieren kann, sieht man die Welt um sich herum völlig anders.
Und wenn nun 5 oder 10% der Spezies Homo Sapiens homosexuell ist, das ist das nicht ausschlaggebend für die Erhaltung der Art -- denn es laufen schon 7 Milliarden von uns hier auf dem Planeten herum -- aber es ist ausschlaggebend für die Entwicklung einer Gesellschaft. Eine aufgeschlossene, freie Gesellschaft, die jede Form des Zusammenseins für gut befindet, sollte meiner Meinung nach das Ziel sein.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem bei dir, du hälst alles für Propaganda was nicht im Deutschen Fernsehen kommt oder nicht in dein Weltbild passt.


Ich klopfe eine Quelle auf ihre Plausibiltät und Logik ab. Ich habe unzählige Male bei Berichten im "Deutschen Fernsehen" (auch ÖR) nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, weil es so offensichtlich war, wie einseitig und tendentiös ein "Skandal" herbeibeschworen wurde. Das merkt man eigentlich sofort, wenn man nur die Augen aufmacht. 

Ob etwas seriös ist, versucht alle Seiten zu beleuchten, Fakten zu belegen usw. ist eigentlich nicht schwer zu erkennen, wenn man die Augen aufmacht. 



pascha953 schrieb:


> Was soll da unlogisch sein, allein schon der Gedanke das Homosexualität natürlich sein soll, entspricht jeder Logik


Warum es Homosexualität gibt, ist weiterhin unklar. Irgendeinen positiven Effekt muss sie haben, sonst wäre sie evolutionär schon längs ausgestorben. Denn, wie Du richtig erkannt hast, ist Homosexualtät erst mal ein Nachteil für die Fortplanzung. Aber es sieht so aus, dass es für die Gesamtheit der Bevölkerung offenbar einen positiven Effekt hat, wenn ein gewisser Teil homosexuell ist. Es gibt dazu Theorien, mit denen ich Dich aber jetzt nicht langweilen will. 

Tatsache ist aber, dass Homosexualität nicht Menschengemacht ist. Sie ist also nicht künstlich. Bestreitest Du das? Wenn sie nicht künstlich ist, was soll sie denn sonst sein, außer natürlich, also von der Natur selbst erzeugt?



pascha953 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlicher Prüfung? Leg mal hier paar Quellen hin.


Du könntest mal mit der Wikipedia anfangen, da sind auch jede Menge wissenschaftliche Studien und Erkenntnisse (auch von Seiten, die Homosexualität nicht so positiv sehen) zitiert und verlinkt: Homosexualitat – Wikipedia



pascha953 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Grüne Kinderfxcker Partei, die kamen in den 70er, 80er Jahre auch mit, ist Wissenschaftlich belegt, das Pädophilie gesund für die Kinder sein soll


Wieso meinst Du, dass man mit solchen "Aussagen" sinnvoll debattieren kann? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es mich ankotzt, wenn Pädophilie immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit Homosexualität genannt wird.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wo man den Sex sucht. In ner Sauna, nem Darkroom, Sexclub oder nem anderen Cruising-Area ist es echt nicht schwer, Sex zu haben, wenn man jetzt nicht total fett und ungepflegt ist.



Das ist wiederum klar. Es gibt "Männertreffpunkte" und die müssen noch nicht mal in irgendwelchen Darkrooms, Sexclubs oder so sein -- ich frage mich ja, ob es sowas auch bei homosexuellen Frauen gibt, da hab ich keine Ahnung von.

Und den übergewichtigen Mann grenzt du aber schon aus. 
Gerade in unserer Gesellschaft findest du eben doch auch viele übergewichtige Menschen, die aber natürlich die gleichen Wünsche und Bedürfnisse haben wie alle anderen auch.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Club bist und jemanden abschleppen will, oder auf Grindr oder GayRomeo jemanden sucht, wird schon stark gefiltert. Das hast Du sicher recht. Wer selbst jung und sexy ist, kann sich leisten, für sich das beste rauszusuchen. Ab einem gewissen Alter muss man Kompromisse eingehen, logisch. Wenn Du mit 50 immer noch nur nach superschlanken 20 Jährigen suchst, wirst Du wenig Erfolg haben... es sei Denn Du legst Geld auf den Tisch.



Das ist korrekt, kannst du 1 zu 1 für alle Geschlechter übertragen, würde ich mal stark annehmen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das es Frauen leicht haben, steht außer Frage. Die Menge an fickgeilen Männern ist ja riesig, die Auswahl entsprechend. Ich rede aber eben von diesen Hetero-Männern, die leider nicht diese große Auswahl haben, es sei denn, sie selbst sind die sportlichen, jugendlichen Hengste ... oder sie haben das prall gefüllte Konto.



Ja, jung und gut aussehend mit dem BMW vor der Tür oder so.
Das zieht sowohl hetero als auch homo, ich glaube nicht, dass es da so große Unterschiede gibt.
Und der, der eben dieses Klischee nicht erfüllt, wird auf der Strecke bleiben, egal ob er nun in einem Club für gleichgeschlechtliche geht oder einen gemischt geschlechtlichen Club sein Glück versucht.
Und dann gibt es noch die ganzen Partner Börsen im Internet.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was für viele schwule Männer sehr sehr schwer ist, sind feste Partner zu finden. Speziell weil die meisten es sich abgewöhnt haben, überhaupt Kompromisse in einer Partnerschaft einzugehen, die wichtigste Voraussetzung für ein glückliches Zusammenleben. Ich kenne viel zu viele allein stehende Schwule, die zwar viel Sex haben, aber wenig Nähe und Liebe. Ich hab das Glück, jemanden gefunden zu haben, mit dem ich zusammen alt werden will. Ich bin also der spießige Schwule, der sich über die Ehe für alle freut. Aber die Regel ist das immer noch nicht.



Das gilt wiederum aber auch für heterosexuelle Menschen.
Immerhin gibt es eine Menge Single Haushalte in Deutschland und da leben sicher auch eine Menge, die gerne eine Partnerschaft eingehen würde, aber eben -- wie du schon sagst -- nicht kompromissbereit genug sind oder eben einfach nicht den richtigen finden können.
Und der Mensch ist ein soziales Wesen, er sich will mitteilen, seine Gedanken, Wünsche, Ängste, Hoffnungen usw, miteinander teilen.
Daher funktionieren soziale Medien auch so gut. Heute kommst du praktisch nicht mehr ohne aus.
Das sehe ich ja an meinen Kindern. Die schreiben auf ihrem Facebook Profil, was sie gerade wo machen und dann trifft man sich so mit den Freunden.
Ist schon erstaunlich, wie die Erfindung des Internets, der Smartphones und der sozialen Medien die Gesellschaft innerhalb so kurzer Zeit verändert hat.


----------



## Leob12 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



pascha953 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem bei dir, du hälst alles für Propaganda was nicht im Deutschen Fernsehen kommt oder nicht in dein Weltbild passt.
> 
> Was soll da unlogisch sein, allein schon der Gedanke das Homosexualität natürlich sein soll, entspricht jeder Logik


Du meinst sicher "widerspricht"  
Mal ganz davon abgesehen: Du sprichst von natürlich, woher kommt der Gedanke dass es widernatürlich sein soll? Von der Kirche. Für wen war denn Masturbation ein Verbrechen? Die Kirche. 
Wenn es denn so widernatürlich sein soll, wieso gibt es sowas dann im Tierreich. Affen wurde hier schon richtigerweise als Beispiel genannt. 
Kurze Frage: Du weißt schon dass im antiken Griechenland und antiken Rom Homosexualität ziemlich weit verbreitet war oder? 



pascha953 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlicher Prüfung? Leg mal hier paar Quellen hin.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/taraha...when-same-sex-marriage-is-legal/#5eaa69ac3b75
Hier. 
Du kannst sicher Englisch, dann dürfte es für dich kein Problem sein. Immer wieder lustig wenn Leute nach wissenschaftlichen Quellen verlangen, selbst aber nur stupide YT-Videos verlinken können. Du siehst den Widerspruch oder?


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und den übergewichtigen Mann grenzt du aber schon aus.
> Gerade in unserer Gesellschaft findest du eben doch auch viele übergewichtige Menschen, die aber natürlich die gleichen Wünsche und Bedürfnisse haben wie alle anderen auch.


Tja, was soll ich sagen... Die allermeisten finden halt übergewichtige Menschen nicht sonderlich sexy. Es gibt aber auch dafür einen Fetisch. Da es aber deutlich mehr Menschen gibt, die übergewichtig sind, als es Menschen, die auf übergewichtige stehen, ist es natürlich schwer für die, jemanden zu finden. 

Allerdings: Auch die "Bären" (stark behaart, oft auch beleibt) können sich meist nicht über zu wenig Sex beklagen. Man bleibt halt untereinander und freut sich über den einen oder anderen jungen Mann, der auf behaarte, beleibte Männer steht... 

Ansonsten: Zustimmung zu Deinem Posting


----------



## Körschgen (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Leute ernsthaft, wieso wird hier mit unreifen und homophoben Kellerkindern diskutiert?!


Ist euch eure Zeit nicht zu schade?


Die meisten davon haben ihren Schrumpel Rüssel doch noch nie irgendeinem Geschlecht präsentiert.

Wen es stört, mit wem andere ihr Leben verbringen, der muss eine ganz schön armselige Existenz fristen.

Aber so lange es auch noch Leute gibt, die im 21. Jahrhundert die Kirche und Religion gutheißen, wundert mich gar nix mehr.


Es kann halt nicht jeder mit ausreichend Intellekt und Zufriedenheit gesegnet sein.


----------



## Quat (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht der Grund, es IST der Grund. Lies es nach.


Es gibt nicht DEN Grund!
Reproduktion, Absicherung des Nachwuchses, Erziehung oder besser Beeinflussung des Nachwuchses in den erste Lebensjahren, Unterdrückung der Frau, Wahlbeeinflussung (man braucht nur das Familienoberhaupt zu ködern) und und und, gibt's alles im Tausch gegen ein paar wenige Steuern. Das sich die Geselschaft entwickelt, gehört noch nicht zum Konzept Ehe. Ok, sowas lässt sich nicht nachlesesn, sowas kann man nur sehen, nichtsdestotrotz sind das ebenfalls Gründe, aber natürlich nicht alle.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Quat, aha. Gut dass Du alles so durchblickst. Oh Mann... Dabei ist es doch so einfach, wenn man sich die Regel des Splittings mal ansieht. 

Kannst Du es mir denn erklären, wie es funktioniert? Nur mal als Beweis, dass Du überhaupt begriffen hast, worum es geht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen... Die allermeisten finden halt übergewichtige Menschen nicht sonderlich sexy. Es gibt aber auch dafür einen Fetisch. Da es aber deutlich mehr Menschen gibt, die übergewichtig sind, als es Menschen, die auf übergewichtige stehen, ist es natürlich schwer für die, jemanden zu finden.
> 
> Allerdings: Auch die "Bären" (stark behaart, oft auch beleibt) können sich meist nicht über zu wenig Sex beklagen. Man bleibt halt untereinander und freut sich über den einen oder anderen jungen Mann, der auf behaarte, beleibte Männer steht...
> 
> Ansonsten: Zustimmung zu Deinem Posting



Bin ja selber mopsig, da finden sich auf dbna.de oder bei grommr.com schon Kontakte mit den selben Vorlieben. Ich hatte mein erstes Mal auch mit einem anderen Jungen, da war ich 17 - es ergab sich einfach so. Da war wirklich Liebe im Spiel, nicht nur "f**en wollen" und darum schäme ich mich auch keinesfalls deswegen. Allemal besser als sein erstes Mal mit so ner angetrunkenen Blondine vor der Disco bei einem ONS zu haben, das Girlie hat dich dann am nächsten Morgen eh schon wieder vergessen ...



pascha953 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ein paar Schwule Jungs die sich gegenseitig die Kolben einheitzen( Sorry für den ausdruck, aber sowas und noch schlimmeres treiben die, für einen normalen Mann ist es abstoßend)
> 
> [...]



Ach und du glaubst jetzt, dass alle Schwule so sind wie die in dem Video und auf HIV stehen, oder was? 
Selten so einen Stuss gelesen. 
Das Bugchasing ist das gleiche wie der Trend in Youtube, wo sich die Amis mit ihren dicken Pickups hinter den Auspuff stellen und sich tonnenweise Ruß ins Gesicht und in die Boxershorts blasen. Deshalb machen das trotzdem nicht "alle" ... eine Handvoll hirnverbrannter Idioten gab es schon immer. Nur hatten die früher ohne die sozialen Medien weniger Kanäle, wo sie ihren Quatsch verbreiten konnten. Gerade in den sozialen Medien werden derlei Abstrusitäten dann gerne aufgebauscht und als normal dargestellt. Ich falle da nicht drauf rein.

Das sind alles kranke Sonderfälle und haben absolut nichts, aber rein gar nichts mit der durchschnittlichen Gesellschaft gemeinsam.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Bin ja selber mopsig, da finden sich auf dbna.de oder bei grommr.com schon Kontakte mit den selben Vorlieben. Ich hatte mein erstes Mal auch mit einem anderen Jungen, da war ich 17 - es ergab sich einfach so. Da war wirklich Liebe im Spiel, nicht nur "f**en wollen" und darum schäme ich mich auch keinesfalls deswegen.





Ich sag Dir, ich wäre soooo gerne in der heutigen Zeit erwachsen geworden, statt in den 80ern, als schwul sein noch so stark stigmatisiert war und wo alle Welt von AIDS gesprochen hat ohne zu wissen, was es eigentlich ist. Und wo ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass es in meinem 20.000 Einwohner Kaff noch ein andere außer mir schwul sein könnten, erst recht nicht an meiner Schule...


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie meinen? Du stehst für niemanden sozial ein, beschwerst Dich aber, dass Du nicht den selben Steuervorteil bekommst, wie jemand, der eine zweite Person von seinem Einkommen mitfinanziert?
> 
> Muss ich noch viel dazu sagen?


Kinder werden mitfinanziert, klar, die können und dürfen ja auch nicht Arbeiten. Da aber die Löhne seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr gestiegen sind und sogar noch gekürzt wurden, müssen die Frauen ja eh auch arbeiten gehen. Dieses Lohndumping wird dann auch noch verkauft als "Chance für Frauen auch Karriere zu machen". Bullshit! Entweder sollen alle steuerliche Vorteile bekommen oder keiner, das ist gerecht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Was meinst Du mit "allen"?

Nochmal, hast Du verstanden, was das Ehegattensplitting bedeutet? Nochmal die Bitte an Dich, mir Deine Sicht des Splittings zu beschreiben, damit ich das einschätzen kann.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das kann man nachlesen. Das Ehegattensplitting wurde eingeführt damit Paare keine Steuernachteile haben. Da is nix von wegen "ich übernehme soziale Verantwortung für einen anderen". Nein, sie haben schon mehr Kohle als ein alleinstehender, da dürfen sie ja blos nicht zu hoch besteuert werden. Damit Paare einen steuerlichen Vorteil haben, haben alleinstehende einen steuerlichen Nachteil. Gerecht ist anders.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich will nicht wissen, warum es eingeführt wurde (da irrst Du Dich aber auch), sondern wie es funktioniert will ich von Dir wissen. Denn ich denke, Du weißt gar nicht genau, worum es dabei geht. Den großen Vorteil, den Du da siehst, gibt es nämlich nur in bestimmten Fällen. Und deswegen ist es auch kein so gewaltiger Nachteil für den Alleinstehenden.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dann kläre mich doch mal auf. Wenn mein Kumpel, der mehr verdient als ich, weniger Steuern bezahlt nur weil er verheiratet ist, ist das für mich ungerecht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Paare bestehen ja auch aus 2 Personen. Kommen irgendwann Kinder hinzu, kann es finanziell mal eng werden.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Dann kläre mich doch mal auf. Wenn mein Kumpel, der mehr verdient als ich, weniger Steuern bezahlt nur weil er verheiratet ist, ist das für mich ungerecht.



Ehegattensplitting bedeutet, dass die beiden Ehepartner so versteuert werden, als würden beide das gleiche verdienen. D.h. das gesamte Gehalt, dass beide _*zusammen*_ verdienen, wird steuerlich zu *gleichen *Teilen auf beide aufgeteilt und dann ganz normal versteuert (nennt man auch Zusammenveranlagung). Beide versteuern also den Mittelwert ihrer jeweiligen Gehälter. 

D.h., wenn beide genau das gleiche verdienen, zahlen sie die selben Steuern, wie jeder Alleinstehende auch. Wenn sie ähnlich viel verdienen, haben sie einen minimalen Vorteil, der kaum der Rede wert ist. 
Wenn aber einer sehr viel mehr verdient als der andere (z.B. weil der eine gar kein Geld verdient), dann ist der Vorteil recht groß. 

Das liegt an der Steuerprogression: Je höher das Gehalt, desto höher der Steuersatz. Das bedeutet (außerhalb der Ehe): Wenn einer alleine im Jahr €50.000 verdient und versteuern muss, dann zahlt er mehr Steuern, als 2 (unverheiratete) Leute zahlen, die jeweils €25.000 im Jahr verdienen. 

Und genau deswegen ist das Ehegattensplitting fair. Der eine Partner arbeitet nicht oder verdient nur wenig (Gründe sind mal egal) und der andere finanziert seinen Partner mit seinem Gehalt mit. Als Gegenleistung bekommt er vom Staat die Steuererleichterung, dass er quasi den "Steuerfreibetrag" des Nichtverdieners für sich mitnutzen kann. Würde er den Vorteil nicht bekommen, müsste der Nicht-Verdiener eigentlich auch H-IV und sonstige Sozialleistungen für sich in Anspruch nehmen können, wie jeder andere, der kein eigenes Einkommen hat. 

Eine Lücke hat das System aber: Ein zusammenlebendes Paar, das nicht verheiratet ist, hat keinen Anspruch auf das Splitting. Trotzdem wird bei H-IV meist unterstellt, dass der eine trotzdem für den anderen einsteht, wenn man unter einem Dach lebt. Das ist nicht ok, und das ist genau der Grund, warum ich vorschlage, dass man das Splitting eben für alle Sozialgruppen einführen sollte, egal aus welchem Grund sie zusammen leben, so lange sie gegenseitig füreinander aufkommen. 

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir etwas besser klar zu sehen. Du hast keinen Nachteil ggü. Deinem Kumpel, denn er zahlt vielleicht weniger Steuern, aber nur weil seine Frau nicht (oder deutlich weniger) verdient. Und er muss mit seinem Gehalt seine Frazu mit durchfüttern. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle also mit dem Neid eher etwas vorsichtiger umgehen. Würde sie beide gleich viel verdienen, gäbe es auch keinen Steuervorteil mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Dann kläre mich doch mal auf. Wenn mein Kumpel, der mehr verdient als ich, weniger Steuern bezahlt nur weil er verheiratet ist, ist das für mich ungerecht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk




Leute mit Kindern deren Nachwuchs ,später die Rente von Leuten ohne Kindern  bezahlen. 

Findest du das auch ungerecht?


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Leute mit Kindern deren Nachwuchs ,später die Rente von Leuten ohne Kindern  bezahlen.
> 
> Findest du das auch ungerecht?


Das ist halt das Problem mit dem Generationen Vertrag. Als der geschlossen wurde ist man davon ausgegangen dass die Geburtenrate gleich bleibt. Eine jahrzentelange desaströse Familienpolitik ausgelöst durch SPD und Grüne, später unterstützt durch die Linke hat das aber geändert. Da kannst du mir jetzt echt keinen Vorwurf machen weil ich keine Kinder habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> DINCs haben ja auch keinen Steuervorteil. Hast Du das Ehegattensplitting überhaupt begriffen?


Hätten wir keine Steuerprogression hättest du Recht. Eben die haben wir aber, wie du in einem späteren Post ja selbst beschreibst.

Keinen Vorteil hätte das Duo nur wenn sie nicht nur beide sondern beide gleich viel Geld verdienen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Hätten wir keine Steuerprogression hättest du Recht. Eben die haben wir aber, wie du in einem späteren Post ja selbst beschreibst.
> 
> Keinen Vorteil hätte das Duo nur wenn sie nicht nur beide sondern beide gleich viel Geld verdienen.



Den großen Vorteil haben Paare, bei denen eben nicht beide verdienen oder einer nur Teilzeit arbeitet, also die übliche Familie. 

Bei einem DINK Paar verdienen i.d.R. beide ähnlich viel, d.h. der Vorteil hält sich in Grenzen. Bei meinem Mann und mir ist das so. Wir sparen vielleicht 50€ im Jahr, wenn überhaupt.

Wegen dieser Kleinigkeit wird ein Riesen Bohai gemacht, statt dass man sich auf die wirklichen Ungerechtigkeiten konzentriert.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Leute mit Kindern deren Nachwuchs ,später die Rente von Leuten ohne Kindern  bezahlen.
> 
> Findest du das auch ungerecht?



Meine Kinder warten doch nur darauf, mich ins Altersheim abzuschieben und dann das Erbe zu verpratzen.


----------



## Quat (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Quat, aha. Gut dass Du alles so durchblickst. Oh Mann... Dabei ist es doch so einfach, wenn man sich die Regel des Splittings mal ansieht.
> 
> Kannst Du es mir denn erklären, wie es funktioniert? Nur mal als Beweis, dass Du überhaupt begriffen hast, worum es geht.


Nee nee, du hast schon meine Zustimmung, ob das jetzt der Grund für Steuererleichterungen ist, nee glaub ich nicht.
Aber ich lieg mit meinem Post ja ohnehin voll daneben, wenn ich mich auf deine Aussage beziehe.
Du nennst einen Grund für steuerliche Erleichterungen, ich aber für die Ehe selbst. Past nicht!
Hab wohl ein paar Seiten übersprungen, wenn Zeit ist hohl ich das nach.
Nur noch kurz; Steuererleichterungen sind immer Zugeständnisse an die Masse, die wahren Gründe dafür kennen nur die, die das ausbaldowert haben und die Begründungen nicht immer die Gründe.
Aber deine Erklärung macht doch schon Sinn, selbst wenn ruyven hier mehr Gerechtigkeit fordert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Schaffe: Wieso bin ich nicht überrascht...
> 
> Leute mit Vorurteilen und Leute, die Kopp Verlag-Jünger sind, VTs anhängen... sind immer irgendwie die selben. Die Menschheit schafft es immer wieder mich noch mehr zu enttäuschen und zu frustrieren.



Wieso solltest du überrascht sein. Jede Aussage die gegen den Mainstream geht, ist doch laut dir eine Verschwörungstheorie.
Das sieht man alleine schon daran, dass du hier wieder versuchst andere zu diffamieren, wie üblich.
Ich würde lieber zuallererst die Quellen prüfen, denn bei Kopp ist nicht alles schlecht so wie du wieder denkst, weil du dich damit nicht beschäftigst. Ich hab einige Sachbücher aus dem Kopp Verlag die alle erstklassig recherchiert sind.
Ganz hieb und Stichfeste Quellen, keine kruden Verschwörungstheorien aus Indizen zusammengeschnibbelt so wie es der Wisnewski gerne macht.



azzih schrieb:


> Homosexualität ist nicht unnatürlich. Kommt  im Tierreich genauso vor und zwar in ähnlichen Prozentbereichen wie beim Menschen. Ergo ist diese durchaus ne natürliche Form von Sexualität.



Klar ist es eine Form von Sexualität, nur mir wird nicht ganz klar wieso diese Form der Sexualität genausoviel für eine Gesellschaft von wert sein soll, als eine Form der Sexualität aus der Kinder entstehen können und diesen Kindern die finanziellen Vorteile einer Ehe zuteil werden können. Ich finde nicht dass man Homosexualität fördern sollte, andererseits sollte man sie auch in keiner Form ausgrenzen.
Eine Ehe hat für mein Verständnis damit aber eher nichts zu tun, ich fand die Entscheidung somit blödsinnig und lediglich einen Wahlkampftrick der CDU der im Nachinein dann schief ging.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie kann denn etwas unnatürlich sein, mit dem man geboren wird?



Unnatürlich im Kontext dessen was sich vernünftige Menschen unter einer Ehe vorstellen.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass Dinge wie die Home-Ehe letztendlich für ganz andere Dinge missbraucht werden und zwar für irgendeinen NWO Blödsinn.
Zum Schluss heißt es dann noch, wir sind alle gleich und Geschlechter lösen wir ganz auf.



> Homosexualität ist nicht menschengemacht (im Gegensatz zu Scham, Zölibat, sexuelle Tabus usw.). Man wird damit geboren.



Die Ehe ist schon menschengemacht und diese erhaltenswerte Bindung zwischen Mann und Frau wird gerade durch einige Schlaumeier verwässert, die glauben dass das den gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren helfen würde und die Diskriminierung verhindern würde, die ja immernoch Allgegenwärtig ist.



> Zwei langjährige Hetero-Beziehungen inkl. einer Ehe später hab ich endlich gelernt, mich so zu akzeptieren, wie ich nun mal bin. Und ich hab danach nie zurückgeblickt außer in Ärger, dass ich so lange dafür gebraucht habe. Meint hier wirklich jemand, ich wäre den Weg, homosexuell zu leben, gegangen, wenn ich eine Wahl gehabt hätte? Ich wollte immer eigene Kinder und muss nun darauf verzichten (für Adoption bin ich zu alt). Also, erzählt mir bitte keinen Scheiß, ok? Das macht mich echt wütend!



Wenn du keine Wahl gehabt hättest und deine Neigungen hättest unterdrückt, dann hättest du heute zumindest Kinder, das ist halt nunmal eine Tatsache.
Aber jetzt verstehe ich zumindest deine recht aggressive Haltung gegenüber denen die gegen eine Home Ehe sind.



pascha953 schrieb:


> Wissenschafltlicher   Unfug,  du hörst dich an wie ein Opfer, einer von der Grünen Kinderfxcker Partei Deutschlands, die Propagandierten in den 70er und 80er Jahren das Sex mit Kindern gesund für die Kinder sein sollte



Du hörst dich an wie ein Zauselbart aus dem Irak der nur durch Beleidigung überzeugen will.
Also wirklich, geht es nicht n Spur gesitteter? Wo ist da noch ein Bezug zur Ehe?



pascha953 schrieb:


> Ihr fragt euch was Homosexualität mit aussterben der Zivilisation zutun haben



Na wenig, wenn nur ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung homosexuell ist.


> Wenn eine Nation verschwult wird, woher sollen dann die Kinder kommen??



Hast du das vom Akif Pirinci?
Ich hab mir sein Buch reingezogen, ist sehr unterhaltsam, aber zum Großteil halt einfach nur Geschwafel.
Und ja sicher werden die Muslime mehr Kinder gebären als die Europäer, schon alleine wegen des geringeren Bildungsstandes.
Die Flüchtlinge die wir hier importiert haben, während wir deren Heimatländer  geschmeidig konsequent zerbombt haben, bringen nur gesellschaftlichen Zündstoff, natürlich ist es eine schlechte Idee die Leute ins Land zu holen.
Immer, aber naja die Deutschen sind eben so dumm, vielleicht gehts ja auf Dauer auch gut, wer weiß.
Hätten wir die Bomben halt einfach verschimmeln lassen.



> Sei nicht so frech du kleiner Scheixxer



Wieso gibts für sowas eig. keine Verwarnung?


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wenn Grestorn jetzt aber seine Neigung unterdrückt hätte, was wäre das für ein Leben für ihn gewesen? Meinst du er wäre glücklich gewesen? Ich habe nichts gegen homosexuelle Menschen, bei mir in der Nachbarschaft wohnt ein Lesben Päärchen. Nur will ich halt damit nicht, wie soll ichs jetzt sagen...."belästigt" werden. Sexualität ist privatsache, die gehört ins Schlafzimmer und nicht in die Öffentluchkeit. Wenn ich den Grestorn in ner Kneipe treffen würde dann erwarte ich kein "Hi ich bin der Grestorn und ich bin schwul.". Das interessiert mich nicht. Aber mittlerweile muss man sich ja schon fast entschuldigen wenn man hetero ist...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn Grestorn jetzt aber seine Neigung unterdrückt hätte, was wäre das für ein Leben für ihn gewesen?



Was wäre es denn beispielsweise für einen Phädophilen für ein Leben seine Neigungen zu unterdrücken, oder glaubt ihr euch dass man solche "Neigungen" heilen kann?
Insgesamt wäre es ziemlich vorteilhaft für diese Person diese Neigungen zu unterdrücken.

Das ist dann wohl das nächste was kommt und von der Gesellschaft dann immer mehr akzeptiert wird, weil die armen Phädophilen sich ja nich wehren können und von der Gesellschaft geschasst werden.
Das ist jetzt natürlich extrem übertrieben um klar zu machen, worauf ich hinauswill.



> Meinst du er wäre glücklich gewesen?



So wie er es dargestellt hat, offenbar nicht, das trifft aber nicht auf jeden zu.



> Ich habe nichts gegen homosexuelle Menschen, bei mir in der Nachbarschaft wohnt ein Lesben Päärchen.



Ich hab da absolut rein gar nichts dagegen, ich hab sogar mehrere Bekannte, die homosexuell sind.
Die Frage ist nur die, wie geht eine Gesellschaft damit richtig um, es ist nur ein geringer Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung.
Minderheiten zu schützen ist wichtig, sie zu fördern, finde ich in dem Falle falsch. (Also beispielsweise wenn ein schwules Paar/lesbisches Paar ein Kind adoptiert, das auch bei einer herkömmlichn Familie mit Vater und Mutter aufwachsen könnte.
Ich gehe ehrlichgesagt schon davon aus dass diese Kinder gewisse Störungen davontragen werden, aber das ist ein Streitthema.



> Aber mittlerweile muss man sich ja schon fast entschuldigen wenn man hetero ist...



Das Gefühl habe ich nicht. Mein Gefühl ist dass gewisse Eliten sonderbare Neigungen besonders spannend und unterstützenswert finden.
Zum Beispiel halt gleichgeschlechtlichen Sex, irgendwelche Perversionen dabei, Phädophilie, Menschenhandel aus Überzeugung und lauter so Dinge die alle über unseren Köpfen stattfinden.
Das Jagen von Kindern mit Pfeil und Bogen oder Jagdgewehren, um sie dann wie Wild zu erlegen, ist auch eine Art von Neigung/Perversion.
Dinge die dafür sorgen, dass den Menschen langsam die Identität geraubt wird und man nur noch ein Sack voller Gehirnmasse ist.
Dass die natürliche Sexualiät nach und nach zerstört wird und Neigungen immer mehr akzeptiert werden halte ich für eine besorgniserregende Entwicklung.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Teilweise stimme ich dir zu. Mir geht dieser Minderheiten-Lobbyismus auch gewaltig auf den Keks, aber dein Vergleich Pädophilie - Homosexualität hinkt. Natürlich haben weder der Pädophile noch der Homosexuelle ein schönes Leben wenn sie ihre Neigung unterdrücken müssen. Der Pädophile muss seine Neigung allein aus gesellschaftlicher Nichtakzeptanz unterdrücken. Pädophilie ist zwar nicht heilbar, aber man kann sie therapieren. Beides ist indes bei Homosexualität nicht möglich.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich wüsste auch gar nicht was es da zu therapieren gibt. Ich therapiere ja auch niemanden weil er auf Personen des anderen Geschlecht steht, das ist halt so und fertig.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Kinder warten doch nur darauf, mich ins Altersheim abzuschieben und dann das Erbe zu verpratzen.



Wen deine Rente etc nicht für die pflegekosten reicht  plus die deiner Frau 

Wird Vater Staat seine Kohle von deine Kindern holen da ist ihm egal ob ihr euch 40 jahre ohne Kontakt wart 

Bei amon müssen durch die Steuern von deine Kindern bezahlt werden 

So läuft das hier


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Teilweise stimme ich dir zu. Mir geht dieser Minderheiten-Lobbyismus auch gewaltig auf den Keks, aber dein Vergleich Pädophilie - Homosexualität hinkt. Natürlich haben weder der Pädophile noch der Homosexuelle ein schönes Leben wenn sie ihre Neigung unterdrücken müssen. Der Pädophile muss seine Neigung allein aus gesellschaftlicher Nichtakzeptanz unterdrücken. Pädophilie ist zwar nicht heilbar, aber man kann sie therapieren. Beides ist indes bei Homosexualität nicht möglich.



Pädophilie ist genauso wenig wie Homosexualität therapierbar. Man kann nur lernen damit zu leben, sprich versuchen seine Sexualität zu unterdrücken (quasi chemische Kastration) oder sie auf unschädliche Weise zu kanalisieren. Was die Gesellschaft so gut wie unmöglich macht, da ja auch einschlägige rein textuelle, gezeichnete oder gerenderte Werke illegal und/oder geächtet sind. 

Die betroffenen Menschen können einem - so lange sie sich nicht Kindern irgendwie direkt oder indirekt Schaden zufügen - eigentlich nur leid tun.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Pädophile haben in ihrer Kindheit meist selbst schwere Misshandlungen erleiden müssen.
Andererseits wird nicht jedes Kind, das misshandelt wird, selbst zum Misshandler.
Das Umfeld ist wichtig. Solange das Kind diese Misshandlungen verarbeiten und  mitteilen kann, wird aus ihm mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein liebender Erwachsener werden.
Wenn aber das misshandelte Kind nur auf Ablehnung oder gar Abneigung trifft -- du erzählst doch Unsinn, der Onkel ist ein lieber kerl -- verschwindet das Vertrauen und wenn Vertrauen nicht mehr aufgebaut werden kann, kann man die Misshandlungen im Kindesalter kaum noch therapieren. 

Und Homosexualität ist sowieso nicht "therapierbar". Ist ja auch völlig unsinnig. Gibt ja genug Beispiele für "Umerziehungscamps" und so. Wo sich dann junge Menschen am Ende umgebracht haben, weil sie nicht das "Rollenbild" ihrer Umgebung passen. Furchtbar sowas.
Falls mein Sohn mal schwul werden sollte -- oder schon ist, keine Ahnung -- ist das immer noch mein Sohn und wird immer mein Sohn bleiben und wer sich mit meinem Sohn anlegt, bekommt es mit mir zu tun, und mit seiner Mutter und mit seiner Schwester und mit allen anderen aus der Familie.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Pädophile haben in ihrer Kindheit meist selbst schwere Misshandlungen erleiden müssen.



Das sind m.E. keine "echten" Pädophilen sondern psychisch gestörte Menschen (nicht negativ gemeint sondern ganz neutral), die ihr eigenes Erlebnis nicht verarbeiten konnten und später auf andere projezieren. Es wäre ein Fehler, pauschal alle Pädophilen in diese Kategorie zu packen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sind m.E. keine "echten" Pädophilen sondern psychisch gestörte Menschen (nicht negativ gemeint sondern ganz neutral), die ihr eigenes Erlebnis nicht verarbeiten konnten und später auf andere projezieren. Es wäre ein Fehler, pauschal alle Pädophilen in diese Kategorie zu packen.



Stimme dir zu. Das meine ich eben damit, dass die als Kind misshandelt wurden und niemand hat ihnen geholfen, das zu verarbeiten und die Täter zu bestrafen. Am ende wurden sie dann selbst zu Tätern, weil sie nicht mehr von gut und Böse unterscheiden können, Die Psyche ist zu sehr geschädigt worden. 
Sowas geht ja immer über mehrere Jahre.
 Und wenn ich als Beispiel die Kirche anschaue, wie sie das unter den Teppich gekehrt und alles geleugnet hat, frage ich mich immer, wo die Konsequenzen sind.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Falls mein Sohn mal schwul werden sollte -- oder schon ist, keine Ahnung -- ist das immer noch mein Sohn und wird immer mein Sohn bleiben und wer sich mit meinem Sohn anlegt, bekommt es mit mir zu tun, und mit seiner Mutter und mit seiner Schwester und mit allen anderen aus der Familie.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.  Astrein!


----------



## Bongripper666 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es gibt keine rationale Begründung für ein "Nein" zur Homoehe. Zumindest nicht 2017.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Ehe ist schon menschengemacht und diese erhaltenswerte Bindung zwischen Mann und Frau wird gerade durch einige Schlaumeier verwässert, die glauben dass das den gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren helfen würde und die Diskriminierung verhindern würde, die ja immernoch Allgegenwärtig ist.
> 
> Wenn du keine Wahl gehabt hättest und deine Neigungen hättest unterdrückt, dann hättest du heute zumindest Kinder, das ist halt nunmal eine Tatsache.



Meiner Ansicht nach ist "die Ehe" eine Erfindung von Religionen bzw. von der Kirche und der Staat hat das dann eben irgendwann ins Gesetz übernommen, weil es zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt gut ins Konzept gepasst hat.
Störche bleiben auch ihr Leben lang zusammen, trotzdem trägt von denen keiner einen Ehering. 
Man merkt ja auch heute, dass jüngere Menschen immer häufiger in Partnerschaften leben, ohne zu heiraten. Ich kann mich an einem Ehering jetzt auch nicht so aufgeilen 

Meiner Meinung nach gehört der Begriff "Ehe" aus dem Gesetzbuch gestrichen und gegen "verbundene Lebenspartnerschaft" o. ä. ersetzt. Darunter fallen dann alle, die ab einer bestimmten Dauer (vllt. länger als ein Jahr) in einer gemeinsamen Wohnung zusammenleben.

Und das mit den Kindern ist keine Tatsache, sondern eine hanebüchene Vermutung, die jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt. 
Es gibt etliche Ehen, die kinderlos bleiben. Und es gibt auch viele alleinstehende Männer, die kinderlos bleiben (und nicht schwul sind). Das liegt einfach daran, dass es bei uns einen Männerüberschuss gibt. Und wenn Frauen ihren Partner wechseln, bleibt der vorherige Freund/Ehegatte alleine. Die Rechnung geht also nicht auf.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist "die Ehe" eine Erfindung von Religionen bzw. von der Kirche und der Staat hat das dann eben irgendwann ins Gesetz übernommen, weil es zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt gut ins Konzept gepasst hat.
> Störche bleiben auch ihr Leben lang zusammen, trotzdem trägt von denen keiner einen Ehering.
> Man merkt ja auch heute, dass jüngere Menschen immer häufiger in Partnerschaften leben, ohne zu heiraten. Ich kann mich an einem Ehering jetzt auch nicht so aufgeilen [emoji14]
> 
> ...



Eingetragene Partnerschaften oder andere Ersatzmöglichkeiten für die Ehe bekommen immer mehr Zulauf. 
Womit hängt das unter anderem zusammen? Der Einfluss der katholischen Kirche schwindet.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, dass es bei uns einen Männerüberschuss gibt.



Das glaube ich gar nicht mal.
Ich denke eher, dass einerseits die Ansprüche gestiegen sind -- von beiden Seiten -- und natürlich ist das immer eine Kostenfrage.
Kinder sind nun mal ein Grund für Altersarmut. 
Gerade dann, wenn Männer sich der Verantwortung entziehen und die Frau mit dem Kind alleine lassen.
Ich hab z.B. keine Ahnung, wie viele Väter in Deutschland keinen Unterhalt für ihre Kinder zahlen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gar nicht mal.


Er hat damit teilweise nicht Unrecht. Bis die Drehe Mitte 50 gibt es mehr Männer als Frauen, ab dann dreht sich das ganze.
Siehe: 13. koordinierte Bevolkerungsvorausberechnung


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das ist aber schon sehr ungewöhnlich.
Statistisch betrachtet müssten exakt so viele Jungen wie Mädchen geboren werden.
Wird dann denn irgendwie begründet, dass die Anzahl von Frauen unter 30 z.B. geringer ist als die der Männer?


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr ungewöhnlich.
> Statistisch betrachtet müssten exakt so viele Jungen wie Mädchen geboren werden.


Nein:


> Das Geschlechtsverhältnis bei der Geburt liegt beim Menschen bei ca. 1,05 männlich zu 1,0 weiblich,[2] wenn es nicht durch geschlechtsselektive Geburtenverhinderung verändert wird.


Geschlechterverteilung – Wikipedia


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich gebe zu bedenken das Männer im Grunde ein Leben lang Zeugungsfähig sein können und Frauen nicht, für mich ergibt sich schon daraus ein Männerüberschuß. Bitte verbessert mich wenn ich irre.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Liegt vielleicht am Konkurrenzkampf von ganz, ganz früher.
Die Frau kann sich bei Überschuss den "besseren" Mann aussuchen. Sie hat dann den gesunden Mann genommen und nicht den Couch Typ mit einer starken Kurzsichtigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon sehr ungewöhnlich.
> Statistisch betrachtet müssten exakt so viele Jungen wie Mädchen geboren werden.
> Wird dann denn irgendwie begründet, dass die Anzahl von Frauen unter 30 z.B. geringer ist als die der Männer?



Nein müssen nicht, zumindest wen ich mich da noch an meinen Biologieunterricht aus Schulzeiten richtig erinere.

Von Natur aus werden mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren das liegt zum einen daran das wohl mehr weibliche Embyros bereits während der Schwangerschaft sterben und zum anderen gab es früher nach der Geburt eine sehr hohe Sterblichkeitsrate von Säuglingen und Kindern, wobei dort die männliche Säuglinge und Kinder wohl meist ehr starben als weibliche, so das im Endeffekt die Zahl der Männer und Frauen immer im Bereich der 50% lag, mit leichten Überschuss an Männern.
Da durch die moderne Medizin aber ist die Sterblichkeitsrate von Säuglingen und Kindern extrem gesunken ist (die während der Schwangerschaft aber nicht), was zusammen mit dem Umstand das sowieso schon mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren werden dazu führt das nach der Geburt auch noch mehr männliche Säuglinge und Kinder überleben und du somit in Summe deutlich mehr Männer als Frauen hast.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht am Konkurrenzkampf von ganz, ganz früher.
> Die Frau kann sich bei Überschuss den "besseren" Mann aussuchen. Sie hat dann den gesunden Mann genommen und nicht den Couch Typ mit einer starken Kurzsichtigkeit.



Kann gut sein und heute nimmt sie dann doch den Couchtyp mit dem vollen Konto. Wegen der Sicherheit und so.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Pädophilie ist genauso wenig wie Homosexualität therapierbar. Man kann nur lernen damit zu leben, sprich versuchen seine Sexualität zu unterdrücken (quasi chemische Kastration) oder sie auf unschädliche Weise zu kanalisieren. Was die Gesellschaft so gut wie unmöglich macht, da ja auch einschlägige rein textuelle, gezeichnete oder gerenderte Werke illegal und/oder geächtet sind.
> 
> Die betroffenen Menschen können einem - so lange sie sich nicht Kindern irgendwie direkt oder indirekt Schaden zufügen - eigentlich nur leid tun.


Das meine ich ja mit therapirbar. Bei Homosexualität ist das aber schwierig, man wird ja so geboren (glaube ich zumindest) wie willst du sowas therapieren? Pädophilie ist dagegen eine sexuelle Präferenz. Ich denke das niemand pädophil geboren wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaXXes (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein müssen nicht, zumindest wen ich mich da noch an meinen Biologieunterricht aus Schulzeiten richtig erinere.
> 
> Von Natur aus werden mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren das liegt zum einen daran das wohl mehr weibliche Embyros bereits während der Schwangerschaft sterben und zum anderen gab es früher nach der Geburt eine sehr hohe Sterblichkeitsrate von Säuglingen und Kindern, wobei dort die männliche Säuglinge und Kinder wohl meist ehr starben als weibliche, so das im Endeffekt die Zahl der Männer und Frauen immer im Bereich der 50% lag, mit leichten Überschuss an Männern.
> Da durch die moderne Medizin aber ist die Sterblichkeitsrate von Säuglingen und Kindern extrem gesunken ist (die während der Schwangerschaft aber nicht), was zusammen mit dem Umstand das sowieso schon mehr Jungen als Mädchen geboren werden dazu führt das nach der Geburt auch noch mehr männliche Säuglinge und Kinder überleben und du somit in Summe deutlich mehr Männer als Frauen hast.



Hinzu kommen dann noch die ganzen Einwanderer, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Ich will jetzt an dieser Stelle weiß Gott keine Flüchtlingsdebatte anzetteln, aber dass da bedeutend mehr junge Männer herkommen als Frauen, lässt sich nicht leugnen. 
Wie groß deren Rolle dann auf dem hiesigen Partnermarkt letztlich sein mag, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber diese Männer sind da und verschieben die Balken in der Statistik weiter nach links.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja mit therapirbar. Bei Homosexualität ist das aber schwierig, man wird ja so geboren (glaube ich zumindest) wie willst du sowas therapieren? Pädophilie ist dagegen eine sexuelle Präferenz. Ich denke das niemand pädophil geboren wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube nicht, dass man homosexuell geboren wird.
Das sind Entwicklungen, die sich im Erwachsen werden einstellen.
Einige unterdrücken das und leben ein "normales" Leben und leben ihre Sexualität dann einfach anders aus und andere wieder sehen sich so, wie man ist.
Man sollte sich ja nicht vom Geschlecht abhängig machen, welchen Menschen man liebt. Das geschieht einfach so -- einiges muss man nicht versuchen zu erklären, man kann es nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man homosexuell geboren wird.
> Das sind Entwicklungen, die sich im Erwachsen werden einstellen.



Definitiv NEIN. Das ist so sicher, wie das Amen in der Kirche. Glaub mir.

Signale, Gerüche, Eindrücke auf die man reagiert oder eben nicht. Oft so subtil, dass man es gar nicht erklären kann. Definitiv nicht anerzogen oder durch Umstände geprägt. Wie genau diese Präferenzen entstehen, kann ich Dir nicht erklären, aber eines weiß ich sicher: Ich war schon zur Geburt so. Und das wird Dir fast jeder sagen, der dies durchgemacht hat.

Wo ich Dir in gewisser Weise recht gebe, ist dass es nur ganz wenige 100%ige gibt, so rum oder so rum. D.h. fast alle Menschen haben einen mehr oder weniger ausgeprägten Hang zur "anderen Seite". Immerhin kann ich problemlos Sex haben mit einer Frau. Besonders als ich noch jünger war. Aber: ich drehe mich nicht nach einer Frau um. Ich sage nie, "hey die sieht aber geil aus, die würde ich nicht von der Bettkante stößen". Wenn eine an mir vorbeiläuft, bemerke ich nie ihren betörenden Duft (künstliche Düfte meine ich dabei nicht). All das ist bei bestimmten Typen von Männern definitiv ganz anders. 

Und ich behaupte, dass das auch für die allermeisten Hetero gilt. Männer machen sie nicht oder nur wenig an, aber in der richtigen Situation könnten die meisten dennoch Sex mit einem Mann haben (wenn sie bereit sind, ihre Vorbehalte ignorieren). 

Aber die grundsätzliche Präferenz liegt fest und lässt sich nicht mehr ändern, durch nichts.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Definitiv NEIN. Das ist so sicher, wie das Amen in der Kirche. Glaub mir.



Ich persönlich kenne keinen homosexuellen Menschen.
Aber die sexuelle Persönlichkeit entwickelt sich doch erst, sie besteht doch nicht mit der Geburt. Man wird geprägt, sozialisiert.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das keinen Einfluss haben soll. 
Die menschliche Psyche ist so ziemlich das Komplizierteste, was es so gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Siehe meinen Edit. Und jetzt kennst Du ja einen homosexuellen Menschen


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich kann dich da natürlich verstehen und dass du das nicht erklären kannst, kann ich auch nachvollziehen.
Ich finde einige Männer auch attraktiv, so ist das nicht. George Clooney hat schon einen sehr überzeugenden Charme. Und ich kann verstehen, wieso Bill Clinton jede abgekriegt hat. Bei mir auf der Schule damals gab es auch einen Typen, der sowohl bei den Mädchen als auch bei den Jungen beliebt war -- frag mich jetzt aber nicht, ob er Bi war, das weiß ich nicht.
Ich selbst habe keine Probleme, mal einen Freund oder Kollegen herzhaft in die Arme zu nehmen.
aber auf der Straße schaue ich doch eher schönen Frauen hinterher -- sofern meine Frau nicht dabei ist. 
Ich muss außerdem zugeben, dass ich -- ja, das ist so -- Titten mag. Ich stehe drauf. Darauf kann ich nicht verzichten. 

Na ja, ich meine jetzt, dass ich persönlich keinen homosexuellen kenne.
Meine Tante war vor ein paar Jahren auf einer Schwulen Hochzeit und sie fand es großartig. soweit ich weiß, sind die beiden Männer auch noch zusammen. Vielleicht haben sie ja demnächst die Chance, ein Kind zu adoptieren, das wäre eine großartiger Sache.

dir wünsche ich natürlich, dass du dein persönliches Glück findest, sofern du es noch nicht hast.
Ich jedenfalls bin seit über 20 Jahren mit meiner Frau zusammen und kenne sie schon über 40 Jahre -- wir gingen in die gleiche Grundschulklasse als Kinder -- und kann mir ein Leben ohne sie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Leute, Leute, Leute, jetzt wird's hier langsam aber schmalzig - Rosamunde Pilcher gefällig?

Ich persönlich sehe das ähnlich wie einige andere Poster hier - die Heirat/Ehe ist ein Konzept von anno dazumal.
Also ich mag' mich irren, aber mein letzter Kenntnisstand war der, dass verheiratete Paare steuerlich mehr Vorteile haben, als eingetragene Partnerschaften. 
Ich jedenfalls werde definitiv diese veraltete Tradition nicht fortsetzen und nicht heiraten. Heutzutage unterstützt man damit so gesehen sowieso nur die Ehering und Brautkleid-Industrie (sowie den örtlichen Konditor ), verstörend finde ich lediglich, wie unglaublich viel Bedeutung die meisten Unions-Politiker diesem archaischem Brauchtum heute immernoch beimessen.
Warum haben die eigentlich noch nie was zu kinderlosen Ehen gesagt? Halten die sowas für nicht existent, oder was?
Hat Angela Merkel eigentlich Kinder?

Kinder werde ich übrigens auch keine in die Welt setzen laut, nervig und nicht gerade geldbeutelschonend.
(wofür ich aber so oder so erst mal das weibliche Gegenstück zu mir finden müsste ),


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> verstörend finde ich lediglich, wie unglaublich viel Bedeutung die meisten Unions-Politiker diesem archaischem Brauchtum heute immernoch beimessen.



Deswegen nennt man sie ja konservativ. 
Früher haben sie an die Kutsche festgehalten und das neu erfundene Auto verteufel.
Dann haben sie die Elektrizität verteufelt und weiterhin Öllampen gekauft.
Danach haben sie die Zentralheizung verteufelt und an den Kamin festgehalten.
Zwischendurch haben sie den Geschirrspüler verteufelt, weil die Frau dann mehr Zeit für andere Sachen hatte. 
Danach haben sie die Atomkraft verteufelt, weil dann keine Kohle mehr abgebaut wird.
Später haben sie die Windkraft verteufelt, weil sie ja jetzt die Atomkraftwerke hatten.
Heute meckern sie über die Ehe für alle, weil wieder ein Stützpfeiler der Meckerarie wegbricht.
Morgen meckern sie über das Elektro Auto, weil keine Jobs mehr in den Motorenwerken mehr gibt.
Nächste woche meckern sie, weil das selbstfahrende Auto alles übernimmt und man deswegen nicht mehr betrunken fahren kann.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Titten sind genau so ein Punkt. Die finde ich so was von uninteressant... Einer der ersten Dinge, woran ich gemerkt habe, dass ich anders ticke als all meine Freunde. Dagegen ein muskulösen Oberkörper oder feste, kleinen Arschbacken... hmmmm... 

So ist das nun mal. 

Danke für Deine Wünsche, ich bin seit 8 Jahren in einer festen Beziehung und seit letztem Herbst 'verpartnert'. Wenn wir gewusst hätte, wie schnell die Homo-Ehe doch noch kommen würden, dann hätten wir die paar Monate noch gewartet... Jetzt müssen wir halt nochmal vor's Standesamt. 

Und es freut mich auch, dass Du Dein Glück gefunden hast. 20 Jahre ist wirklich ordentlich, insbesondere wenn ihr Euch nach der Zeit immer noch so gern habt!


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ja, meine Frau hat eben den "Geruch" den nur sie hat. Da kann keine andere Frau mithalten, egal wie jung und attraktiv sie sein mag.
Und unsere Kinder sind auch ganz ordentlich geworden. Die Große studiert im Herbst und der Junge macht in ein paar Jahren Abitur.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, Leute, jetzt wird's hier langsam aber schmalzig - Rosamunde Pilcher gefällig?



Oh, ja warum nicht?! (ne nicht mein Ding)



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe das ähnlich wie einige andere Poster hier - die Heirat/Ehe ist ein Konzept von anno dazumal.


Irgendwann wird man älter und mag nicht mehr von Sexpartner zu Sexpartner springen. Das ist einfach so. Wenn man den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpasst, wird es aber echt schwer, noch einen passenden Partner zu finden. Insbesondere, wenn man nie gelernt hat, eine Partnerschaft zu führen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich mag' mich irren, aber mein letzter Kenntnisstand war der, dass verheiratete Paare steuerlich mehr Vorteile haben, als eingetragene Partnerschaften.


Du irrst Dich. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat schon vor 3 Jahren entschieden, dass es diskriminierend wäre, schwule Partnerschaften von diesem Vorteil auszuschließen. Wie der Steuervorteil für Paare aussieht, hab ich ja weiter oben ausführlich erklärt. DAS ist jedenfalls nicht der Grund für die Homo-Ehe. Und in unserem Fall auch absolut nicht der Grund dafür, dass wir uns verpartnert haben lassen. Dazu sind unsere Gehälter zu nah beinander.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls werde definitiv diese veraltete Tradition nicht fortsetzen und nicht heiraten. Heutzutage unterstützt man damit so gesehen sowieso nur die Ehering und Brautkleid-Industrie (sowie den örtlichen Konditor ), verstörend finde ich lediglich, wie unglaublich viel Bedeutung die meisten Unions-Politiker diesem archaischem Brauchtum heute immernoch beimessen.


Es ist einfach rechtlich schwierig, wenn Du nicht verheiratet bist. Speziell im Alter. Man darf für den anderen keine Entscheidungen treffen, wird noch nicht mal von den Ärzten informiert. Man ist als Erbe massiv benachteiligt. Und wenn man Kinder möchte ist das alles nochmal viel schwieriger. 

Ob man die Partnerschaft nun Ehe nennt oder nicht, ist zweitrangig. Ob man unbedingt diese Art von Vertrag mit Liebe und Sex verbinden muss, da bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher. Aber dass es so etwas gibt, wo sich Menschen gegeneinander ein Versprechen geben, sich umeinander zu kümmern, das finde ich schon ok so. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Kinder werde ich übrigens auch keine in die Welt setzen laut, nervig und nicht gerade geldbeutelschonend.
> 
> (wofür ich aber so oder so erst mal das weibliche Gegenstück zu mir finden müsste ),



Kommt Zeit kommt Partner... und vielleicht auch Kind. Ich drück Dir die Daumen! Du hast vermutlich ja noch etwas Zeit, oder?


@Threshold: Um Deine Kinder ist Dir mein ehrlicher Neid absolut sicher. Das ist das eine was ich im Leben bereue. Ich hätte wirklich wirklich gerne Kinder in die Welt gesetzt und ihnen ins Leben geholfen. Naja. Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin 25, Student und kann mir ohne Aufstockung von Zuhause meine Miete gar nicht decken.
Ich hab' mir früher eingeredet, "jo Junge, du machst jetzt erst mal Karriere, dann holst du dir die Weiber" - ich weiß, Paradebeispiel jugendlicher Naivität.
Meine Kumpels hatten in den Zwischenzeit alle schon mal mindestens (!) eine Freundin. 
Die lachen mich inzwischen aus.
Weiß deshalb ehrlichgesagt auch nicht, was du mit "von Sexpartner zu Sexpartner" meinst - ist es etwa normal, dass jeder vor einer festen Bindung jede Menge Partner ausprobiert?

Ich finde das mit der Ehe halt auch so eine Sache, man muss sich zu 100% sicher sein - wenn man sich mal anguckt, wie viele Ehen heutzutage wieder geschieden werden...


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Grestorn, mal eine persönliche Frage.  War das jetzt ihr eigentlich dein "coming out" im Forum? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Grestorn, mal eine persönliche Frage.  War das jetzt ihr eigentlich dein "coming out" im Forum? Gerne auch per PN.



Nö, war es nicht. Es gibt einige hier im Forum, die das schon lange wissen. Und wer mich früher im 3DCenter kannte, weiß auch, dass ich schon dort immer sehr offen damit umgegangen bin. Manchen vielleicht sogar zu aufdringlich.

@Two-Face: Mach bitte nicht den Fehler, Dich zu sehr einzugraben. Es wird nicht einfacher, nen Partner zu finden und seine Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Mit 25 geht es noch, aber wenn Du nur darauf wartest, dass die "richtige" um die Ecke kommt, dann kann es Dir passieren, dass Du auf einmal 40 bist und der Zug abgefahren ist. Das geht schneller als man denkt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß deshalb ehrlichgesagt auch nicht, was du mit "von Sexpartner zu Sexpartner" meinst - ist es etwa normal, dass jeder vor einer festen Bindung jede Menge Partner ausprobiert?


Die meisten machen das heute wohl so. Je nachdem, wie man tickt. Bei mir war es anders, ich hatte als junger Mann immer sehr lange, monogame Beziehungen. Das hab ich irgendwann mal bereut, weil ich dachte, ich hätte was verpasst, und habs dann vor rund 10 Jahren mal ne Weile krachen lassen. Aber es ist schon so, dass man als Twen eigentlich die besten Voraussetzungen hat, die man später einfach nie wieder so haben wird.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin 25, Student und kann mir ohne Aufstockung von Zuhause meine Miete gar nicht decken.
> Ich hab' mir früher eingeredet, "jo Junge, du machst jetzt erst mal Karriere, dann holst du dir die Weiber" - ich weiß, Paradebeispiel jugendlicher Naivität.
> Meine Kumpels hatten in den Zwischenzeit alle schon mal mindestens (!) eine Freundin.
> Die lachen mich inzwischen aus.
> ...



Garantien gibt dir Niemand aber wenn die Gefühle stimmen wirst du von selber drauf kommen. Ich hab erst mit 39 Jahren Geheiratet und lebte schon 13 Jahre in wilder Ehe mit dieser Frau. 2 Kinder wurden unehelich geboren und unser Kleiner dann 2011 ehelich. 20 Jahre und ich bereue nichts. Ich finde es kommt auch darauf an was man selbst daraus macht. Und warum sollten Homosexuelle Paare nicht auch entscheiden können ob Heirat oder wilde Ehe?  Mir ist es Egal ich freue mich für Jeden der sich für Ehe entscheidet, bin aber auch tolerant denen gegenüber die sich dagegen entscheiden. Mein wirklich bester Kumpel, den ich seit 30 Jahren begleite hat sich für ein leben allein entschieden. Wenn es sein Ding ist, who cares?
Warum zerbrechen sich die Leute denn darüber die Köpfe ob Homosexuelle heiraten dürfen oder nicht? Und wenn sie es dürfen, warum sollte diese Ehe nicht gleichgestellt sein? Familien mit Kindern könnte man über viel höhere Freibeträge was zugestehen oder ähnliches. Ich kenne Homosexuelle Menschen beider Geschlechter und finde immer wenn ich sie treffe, sehen sie aus wie Menschen, ganz normal und man sieht ihnen nix an.
Nur ein wirklicher Kleingeist kümmert sich um ungelegte Eier, so wie hier teilweise Argumentiert wurde hat man das Gefühl die Bevölkerung wird mit Verabschiedung dieses Gesetztes komplett Homosexuell. Das finde ich schon pervers. 
Und zu guter letzt, an den der kinder laut und teuer findet, fand ich früher auch aber bei den eigenen wird das auf einmal ganz anders. ich wollte im übrigen auch nie bei einer Geburt dabei sein und beim Zweiten war ich es dann doch und es war gut so. Überhaupt nicht schlimm oder sowas.


----------



## JoinRise (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Two-Face: Mach bitte nicht den Fehler, Dich zu sehr einzugraben. Es wird nicht einfacher, nen Partner zu finden und seine Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Mit 25 geht es noch, aber wenn Du nur darauf wartest, dass die "richtige" um die Ecke kommt, dann kann es Dir passieren, dass Du auf einmal 40 bist und der Zug abgefahren ist. Das geht schneller als man denkt.



Na danke das macht mir ja Mut  

zum Thema war überfällig ,die Selben Pflichten = die Selben Rechte , so einfach sehe ich das


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die meisten machen das heute wohl so. Je nachdem, wie man tickt. Bei mir war es anders, ich hatte als junger Mann immer sehr lange, monogame Beziehungen. Das hab ich irgendwann mal bereut, weil ich dachte, ich hätte was verpasst, und habs dann vor rund 10 Jahren mal ne Weile krachen lassen. Aber es ist schon so, dass man als Twen eigentlich die besten Voraussetzungen hat, die man später einfach nie wieder so haben wird.


Hm, also ich denke das wird von Umfeld zu Umfeld unterschiedlich sein.
Meine Schwester ist jetzt bald 20, die hatte noch nie irgend' eine Beziehung (zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste), andere sollen in dem Alter ja schon fünf oder mehr gehabt haben.
Die einen sind eher zunächst karriereorientiert oder wollen einfach ihre Ruhe haben (so wie ich), den anderen ist das Single-Leben zu langweilig. Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, wo ich zwischen Studium und Arbeit eine Beziehung unterbringen soll. Und in der Freizit sind mir meine Hobbies einfach zu wichtig.

Wie dem auch sei, bevor ich mich mit jemandem einlasse muss ich schon sicher sein, dass der auch zu mir passt. Ich habe echt keine Lust, über längere Zeit eine Bindung einzugehen, nur um dann später festzustellen, dass diejenige doch die Falsche war.


----------



## Quat (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, Leute, jetzt wird's hier langsam aber schmalzig - Rosamunde Pilcher gefällig?



Muß doch auch mal sein dürfen!


Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe das ähnlich wie einige andere Poster hier - die Heirat/Ehe ist ein Konzept von anno dazumal.
> Also ich mag' mich irren, aber mein letzter Kenntnisstand war der, dass verheiratete Paare steuerlich mehr Vorteile haben, als eingetragene Partnerschaften.
> Ich jedenfalls werde definitiv diese veraltete Tradition nicht fortsetzen und nicht heiraten. Heutzutage unterstützt man damit so gesehen sowieso nur die Ehering und Brautkleid-Industrie (sowie den örtlichen Konditor ),


Warte mal ab, mein Bester! Wenn eine um die Ecke kommt, die dich mit Leichtigkeit um den Finger wickelt, zählt deine Überzeugung nicht mehr viel , obgleich ich sie nicht verkehrt finde.
Schon immer war und bin ich überzeugter Ablehner der Ehe und dennoch war ich verheiratet. Und ja, schon vor dieser Ehe aber auf keinen Fall wegen dieser Ehe war und bin ich kein Fürsprecher.
Es muß sovieles geändert werden, damit die Ehe nicht mehr nötig ist. Das wird noch eine Weile dauern.
Die Moral die seit langer Zeit etabliert wird, in den letzten 10 Jahren wieder deutlich vermehrt, hält zu dem zur Ehe an. Und gegen gesellschaftlich Moralvorstellungen ankämpfen, ist nur für sich persönlich möglich.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Kinder werde ich übrigens auch keine in die Welt setzen laut, nervig und nicht gerade geldbeutelschonend.
> (wofür ich aber so oder so erst mal das weibliche Gegenstück zu mir finden müsste ),


Und hier würdest du def. was verpassen.
Kinder sind einfach nur der Hammer! Ich weiß nicht recht wie mich ausdrücken, aber; Die Entwicklung eines Menschen von Beginn an zu erleben, so aufregend, so spannend! So viele Momente voller Verzückung. So oft wegen Gesten, Blicken, Worten oder Lauten einfach dahinschmelzen, sich vor Freude oder Lachen kaum halten können. Nee, das muß man erlebt haben bzw. erleben! Aber auch die Trauer, das unsägliche Zuschnüren der Brust, bei Schmerzen oder Krankheit, zuweilen gar hilflos daneben stehend, gehört leider auch dazu. Solang es denn wenigstens ein rasches Ende findet..
Was du aufzählst, gillt ohnehin nur für "nicht die eigenen" Kinder und was ein wenig Nachsicht dann auch noch wegbügeln kann. Weil, Kinder dürfen das nämlich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja mit therapirbar. Bei Homosexualität ist das aber schwierig, man wird ja so geboren (glaube ich zumindest) wie willst du sowas therapieren? Pädophilie ist dagegen eine sexuelle Präferenz. Ich denke das niemand pädophil geboren wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ist das wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass man mit Homosexualität geboren wird? Ich halte das genau wie bei der Phädophile für ein Ergebnis von äußeren Einflüssen im Prozess des Heranwachsens, zumindest halte ich es für möglich.
Deswegen finde ich es fraglich ob es unterstützenswert ist wenn Kinder adooptiert werden, die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufwachsen und damit is nicht die Qualität der Erziehung gemeint.
Aber hierzu werden bestimmt in Zukunft Studien vorangetrieben die das untersuchen, ob Kinder die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufweisen eine höhere "Homo-Quote" aufweisen.

Aber da in diesem Thread recht gute Argumente genannt wurden, bin ich mittlerweile auch für eine Home-Ehe, insofern es nicht darum geht die Identität des Menschen und seine Sexualität für irgendetwas zu instrumentalisieren.
Gibt es für euch einen Zusammenhang zwischem hohem Bildungstand und Homosexualität?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Threshold: Um Deine Kinder ist Dir mein ehrlicher Neid absolut sicher. Das ist das eine was ich im Leben bereue. Ich hätte wirklich wirklich gerne Kinder in die Welt gesetzt und ihnen ins Leben geholfen. Naja. Man kann nicht alles haben.



Trotzdem würde ich es an eurer Stelle mit Adoption versuchen.
Auch wenn du etwas älter bist als der Durchschnitt, gibt es immer eine Chance. 
Aber denkt daran -- Kinder sind nie einfach und werden nie einfach und selbst wenn sie Erwachsen sind, wie meine Tochter jetzt, werden es immer die Kinder bleiben, um die man sich sorgt, mit denen man sich freut und mit denen man auch trauert.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bin 25, Student und kann mir ohne Aufstockung von Zuhause meine Miete gar nicht decken.
> Ich hab' mir früher eingeredet, "jo Junge, du machst jetzt erst mal Karriere, dann holst du dir die Weiber" - ich weiß, Paradebeispiel jugendlicher Naivität.
> Meine Kumpels hatten in den Zwischenzeit alle schon mal mindestens (!) eine Freundin.
> Die lachen mich inzwischen aus.
> Weiß deshalb ehrlichgesagt auch nicht, was du mit "von Sexpartner zu Sexpartner" meinst - ist es etwa normal, dass jeder vor einer festen Bindung jede Menge Partner ausprobiert?



Na ja, die Frage ist immer, wo trifft man Menschen?
Was machst du um andere Leute zu treffen?
In Bars gehen? In Clubs? An Strand? Kurse belegen?
Irgendwo dort triffst du dann eine Person und man kommt zusammen. Klar -- sexuell muss es schon irgendwie stimmen, sonst braucht man ein Zusammenleben meiner meinung nach nicht probieren, aber alles andere kommt dann danach und erst wenn man zusammen lebt, merkt man, ob man zusammenpasst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit der Ehe halt auch so eine Sache, man muss sich zu 100% sicher sein - wenn man sich mal anguckt, wie viele Ehen heutzutage wieder geschieden werden...



Eine 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Es kann immer sein, dass was anderes dazwischen kommt. Man muss eben täglich dafür sorgen, dass die Harmonie stimmt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Two-Face: Mach bitte nicht den Fehler, Dich zu sehr einzugraben. Es wird nicht einfacher, nen Partner zu finden und seine Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Mit 25 geht es noch, aber wenn Du nur darauf wartest, dass die "richtige" um die Ecke kommt, dann kann es Dir passieren, dass Du auf einmal 40 bist und der Zug abgefahren ist. Das geht schneller als man denkt.



Ein Bekannter aus der Schulzeit ist heute alleine, weil er einfach den Anschluss verpasst hat. Hier und da eine Freundin, aber nie was Dauerhaftes und inzwischen ist er knapp 50 und da findest du dann nicht mehr den Partner für länger. Frauen in dem Alter sind entweder selbst geschieden und suchen eher die Freuden des Lebens oder haben selbst Kinder aus früheren Beziehungen und wollen natürlich keine weiteren Kinder mehr.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist das wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass man mit Homosexualität geboren wird? Ich halte das genau wie bei der Phädophile für ein Ergebnis von äußeren Einflüssen im Prozess des Heranwachsens, zumindest halte ich es für möglich.
> Deswegen finde ich es fraglich ob es unterstützenswert ist wenn Kinder adooptiert werden, die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufwachsen und damit is nicht die Qualität der Erziehung gemeint.
> Aber hierzu werden bestimmt in Zukunft Studien vorangetrieben die das untersuchen, ob Kinder die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufweisen eine höhere "Homo-Quote" aufweisen.



Wieso sollten Kinder von homosexuellen eher homosexuell werden?
Bei lesbischen Paaren können die Frauen ja selbst Kinder bekommen. Gibt ja Samenbanken.
Und ich kenne da jetzt keine Studie, die belegt, dass die Kinder eher homosexuell sind als andere.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Gibt es für euch einen Zusammenhang zwischem hohem Bildungstand und Homosexualität?



Glaube ich nicht. Der Künstler ist sicher nicht eher homosexuell als der Fernfahrer. Der Künstler outet sich vermutlich eher als der Fernfahrer.
Und Fußballer sind ja nie homosexuell, wie wir wissen. Höchstens nach der Karriere.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es ist statistisch erwiesen, dass Homosexualität nicht unmittelbar genetisch vererbt wird. D.h. die Kinder von homosexuellen Eltern haben genau die gleiche Chance homosexuell zu werden, wie alle anderen. 

Es gibt eine Korelation bei Zwillingen. Keine 100%ige, aber eine signifikante. Auch wenn sie getrennt aufwachsen.

Meine Vermutung(!) ist, dass Homosexualität genetisch in uns allen steckt. Und zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt in unserer Entwicklung wird (chemisch oder sonst wie) quasi gewürfelt mit einem 1D10 (RPG Freunde wissen was ich meine), also mit einer Chance von etwa 1:10, dass man homosexuell wird, mit fließenden Grenzen freilich. Das kann das Aufeinandertreffen bestimmter Gene sein, vielleicht eine bestimmte Situation im Mutterleib oder auch ganz was anderes... 

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob es so gut ist, dass man das unbedingt weiter erforscht, denn wenn man genau weiß, wie das zustande kommt, gibt es sicher Menschen, die das dann auch ausmerzen wollen. 

Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, das die Existenz von Homsexualität seinen festen Anteil an der menschlichen Entwicklung hat, und das es ein Verlust wäre, wenn man das ausmerzen würde.

Mit Bildung und Intelligenz gibt es meines Wissens keinerlei Korelation, aber durchaus, wie Betroffene und ihr Umfeld damit umgehen. Was früher sehr ausgeprägt war, aber heute auch immer noch vorkommt, ist das homosexuelle Menschen ihre Neigung nicht wahrhaben wollen und unterdrücken. Mit fatalen Folgen für ihr Umfeld, speziell wenn sie heiraten, um den Schein zu wahren. Und nicht selten sind diese Menschen dann selbst auch sehr ausgeprägt homophob.

Das findet man aber leider nicht nur in einfachen Bevölkerungsschichten sondern gerade auch im sog. Bildungsbürgertum. Da gibt es "schöne" Beispiele bei Politikern (speziell in den USA aus dem Bible-Belt) und natürlich im Klerus.

@Threshold: Mein Mann und ich sind beide knapp 50... Nicht nur, dass wir dann Rentner sind, wenn unsere Kinder erwachsen wären, ich weiß auch nicht, ob wir jetzt noch die nötige Flexibilität für Kinder hätten. Abgesehen davon, dass wir eh nur im Ausland adoptieren könnten, da in D so alte Eltern niemals ein Adoptionskind zugeteilt bekämen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist das wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass man mit Homosexualität geboren wird? Ich halte das genau wie bei der Phädophile für ein Ergebnis von äußeren Einflüssen im Prozess des Heranwachsens, zumindest halte ich es für möglich.
> Deswegen finde ich es fraglich ob es unterstützenswert ist wenn Kinder adooptiert werden, die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufwachsen und damit is nicht die Qualität der Erziehung gemeint.
> Aber hierzu werden bestimmt in Zukunft Studien vorangetrieben die das untersuchen, ob Kinder die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufweisen eine höhere "Homo-Quote" aufweisen.



Wie kommen den homosexuellen Kinder bei heterosexuellen Partnerschaften zustande? Wurden die "homosexuell" erzogen?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die steuerlichen Vorteile einer Ehe kommen daher, dass die Partner sich gegenseitig sozial absichern und damit den Staat entlasten.
> 
> Wenn man die steuerlichen Vorteile einer Ehe streicht, dann darf es auch nicht mehr verpflichtend sein, dass man für seinen Partner bezahlen muss im Fall des Falles. D.h. wenn einer kein Einkommen hat, müsste er dann auch Anspruch auf Hartz IV haben, egal wie viel der andere Partner verdient. Wollt ihr das wirklich?
> 
> ...



Dafür braucht es aber keiner Heirat. Auch so bilden eheähnliche Gemeinschaften eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft. 
Wir sind nicht verheiratet, meine Partnerin hat zwei Kinder aus ihrer Ehe. Unterhalt wird natürlich nicht gezahlt, logisch.

Dennoch hat niemand von uns beiden die Möglichkeit, Steuerklasse III zu wählen. Ich darf besondere Ausgaben ( wie Zusatzkosten einer Zahnspange unserer Tochter von über 3000€, eine evtl benötigte Brille, Schulbücher etc) nicht steuerlich geltend machen, da nicht meine leiblichen Kinder. Ist das fair? Und nicht etwas weltfremd, wenn es heißt, ich müsse ja nicht.
Würden wir aus irgendeinem Grund in Hartz IV rutschen, müssten Mietzuschüsse., Bafög, Ausbildungsbeihilfe o.ä. beantragen, wird das Haushaltseinkommen zur Berechnung herangenommen. Ebenso evtl vorhandenes Vermögen.
Finanziell so gesehen von beiden Seiten die Nachteile.

Deshalb bin ich schon lange dafür, das Kindergeld deutlich anzuheben (wird auf Sozialleistungen angerechnet, falls das als Gegenargument kommen sollte), dafür steuerliche Vorteile - auch bei der Krankenversicherung - für verheiratete Paare ohne Kinder streichen.

Wer dann wen heiratet, wäre mir DANN prinzipiell egal.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es aber keiner Heirat. Auch so bilden eheähnliche Gemeinschaften eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft.



Genau das hab ich doch mehrfach vorgeschlagen in diesem Thread. U.a. in dem von Dir zitierten Beitrag.

Das Ehegattensplittung oder, genauer, die gemeinschaftliche steuerliche Veranlagung von Paaren hat nichts mit Kindern zu tun. Dabei geht es alleine um eine Sozialgemeinschaft. Wie man Kinder staatlich am besten fördern kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Kindergeld oder zusätzliche Steuererleichterungen, all das ist ok, hat aber nichts mit dem Ehegattensplitting zu tun und sollte auch nicht mit dem Status der Eltern zusammenhängen (und tut es m.W. auch heute schon nicht).


----------



## DaXXes (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Two-Face: Mach bitte nicht den Fehler, Dich zu sehr einzugraben. Es wird nicht einfacher, nen Partner zu finden und seine Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Mit 25 geht es noch, aber wenn Du nur darauf wartest, dass die "richtige" um die Ecke kommt, dann kann es Dir passieren, dass Du auf einmal 40 bist und der Zug abgefahren ist. Das geht schneller als man denkt.



Da muss ich mich auch nochmal einklinken, weil ich wohl auch gerade an diesem "Scheideweg" stehe. Schnulzig und melancholisch ist es in diesem Thread eh schon und wir sind hier eh beinahe in einem reinen Männerforum  

Ich bin jetzt bald 30 und Einzelkind und lebe immer noch im Elternhaus. Es geht mir dabei nicht ums Kochen oder Wäsche waschen (auch wenn das tatsächlich meistens meine Mutter macht, das würde ich aber auch alleine hinbekommen) - mir geht es schlicht darum, was ich allein überhaupt in einer eigenen Wohnung soll. Man liest ja oft, dass es für die Partnersuche eher hinderlich sei, wenn man als Erwachsener noch bei den Eltern wohnt.
Jedoch ist zu Hause immer etwas los, und wenn ich nur mit dem Hund raus gehe. Ich habe einfach Bedenken, dass ich mich in einer eigenen Wohnung zu sehr langweilen und irgendwie vereinsamen würde. Ich würde also ein Heidengeld für ne Wohnung ausgeben und unterm Strich bin ich nicht glücklicher damit. 
Eine WG wiederum ist wohl eher was für Studenten Anfang 20 - ob mir das weiterhelfen würde bzw. ich überhaupt in eine WG aufgenommen werden würde, da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.

Bisher hatte ich immer die Vorstellung, mit einem festen Partner könnte ich mir gemeinsam dann immer noch eine neue Unterkunft suchen. Der Plan scheint aber so nicht aufzugehen.
Und jetzt um die 30 sind auch die meisten Freunde inzwischen liiert oder beruflich so eingespannt, dass es in der Freizeit immer seltener zu gemeinsamen Aktivitäten kommt.
Ich bin auch in zwei Vereinen aktiv (einmal beim THW und einmal in einem Modellbau-Verein). Bei beiden tendiert aber die Frauenquote gegen Null 

Ich habe also genau die Befürchtung, die Grestorn anspricht - dass ich mit 40 irgendwie den Anschluss verpasst habe. Ehrlich gesagt, immer noch mit 18-Jährigen zusammen in der Disco rumhüpfen ist jetzt auch nicht mehr mein Ding. Aber was sollte ich dann am besten machen, um so ein Dilemma zu vermeiden ...?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



DaXXes schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bald 30 und Einzelkind und lebe immer noch im Elternhaus.



Also, ich hätte dich schon raus geworfen.  



DaXXes schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei nicht ums Kochen oder Wäsche waschen (auch wenn das tatsächlich meistens meine Mutter macht, das würde ich aber auch alleine hinbekommen) - mir geht es schlicht darum, was ich allein überhaupt in einer eigenen Wohnung soll.



Eigene Wohnung? Wohnen natürlich. Unabhängig, Man macht, was man will wann man es will mit wem man es will wie lange man es will.
Nachher aber wieder aufräumen. 



DaXXes schrieb:


> Man liest ja oft, dass es für die Partnersuche eher hinderlich sei, wenn man als Erwachsener noch bei den Eltern wohnt.



Aber sowas von. Wenn du einer hübschen Frau erklärst, dass sie leise sein soll, weil sonst die Eltern aufwachen, wird sie in Windeseile ihre Sachen zusammensuchen und das Weite nehmen. 
Daher -- unbedingt ausziehen. Such dir eine eigene Wohnung. Sorge für dich alleine. Eine Frau, die dann zu dir kommt und sieht, wie gut du alleine zurecht kommst, wird dich viel interessanter finden und bei dir bleiben, als wenn sie das Badezimmer mit deinem Vater teilen muss.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Jedoch ist zu Hause immer etwas los, und wenn ich nur mit dem Hund raus gehe. Ich habe einfach Bedenken, dass ich mich in einer eigenen Wohnung zu sehr langweilen und irgendwie vereinsamen würde. Ich würde also ein Heidengeld für ne Wohnung ausgeben und unterm Strich bin ich nicht glücklicher damit.



Dann nimm einen Hund.
Hunde sind wie kleine Kinder. Die ziehen Frauen magisch an und schon kommt man ins Gespräch.
Du selbst hast jemanden, um den du dich kümmern musst, kommst auch noch raus und triffst dabei andere Menschen.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Eine WG wiederum ist wohl eher was für Studenten Anfang 20 - ob mir das weiterhelfen würde bzw. ich überhaupt in eine WG aufgenommen werden würde, da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.



WG ist für den arsch.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich immer die Vorstellung, mit einem festen Partner könnte ich mir gemeinsam dann immer noch eine neue Unterkunft suchen. Der Plan scheint aber so nicht aufzugehen.
> Und jetzt um die 30 sind auch die meisten Freunde inzwischen liiert oder beruflich so eingespannt, dass es in der Freizeit immer seltener zu gemeinsamen Aktivitäten kommt.
> Ich bin auch in zwei Vereinen aktiv (einmal beim THW und einmal in einem Modellbau-Verein). Bei beiden tendiert aber die Frauenquote gegen Null



Denk daran, in 10 Jahren bist du 40.
Du warst vor 10 Jahren 20. Was ist in der Zeit passiert? Willst du, dass das 10 Jahre so weiter geht?
Denn mit 40 kriegst du nur noch das ab, was der "Markt" wieder ausgespuckt hat. 



DaXXes schrieb:


> Ich habe also genau die Befürchtung, die Grestorn anspricht - dass ich mit 40 irgendwie den Anschluss verpasst habe. Ehrlich gesagt, immer noch mit 18-Jährigen zusammen in der Disco rumhüpfen ist jetzt auch nicht mehr mein Ding. Aber was sollte ich dann am besten machen, um so ein Dilemma zu vermeiden ...?



Wie geschrieben. So schnell wie möglich ausziehen -- die Wäsche kannst du ja am Wochenende nach Hause bringen. 
Aber es ist wichtig, dass du für dich selbst sorgst, dass du den Frauen zeigen kannst, dass du Verantwortung übernehmen kannst, dass du Ziele hast.
Das mögen Frauen um 30, denn auch deren Uhr tickt immer lauter.
Und dann musst du einfach nur Frauen kennen lernen. Das geht mit einem Hund. Oder du besuchst Kurse, wie Tanzkurse oder Sprachkurse.
Dort findest du eher die Frau fürs Leben als in einer Kneipe.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Also ich habe meine Frau fürs Leben auf dem Wacken Open Air kennengelernt - dort sind die Personen (auch komplett ohne Alkohol) sehr kontaktfreudig. 

@topic: finde ich gut, dass die homo-ehe gleichgesetzt wird. Hätte schon vor Jahren passieren sollen aumen:

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Aha, Wacken. Ist nur ein Katzensprung von mir entfernt. Aber ich bin noch nie dort gewesen.


----------



## Drayygo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Dann ab mit dir. Sollte ich dich sehen, geb ich dir ein Bier aus [emoji14]

Ich wohne halt auch nur 30 Minuten weg davon

Gesendet von meinem ZTE A2017G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ist nicht die Musik meiner Frau. 
Meine auch nicht unbedingt, aber man kann es hören.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Kinder von homosexuellen eher homosexuell werden?



Na weil sie es vorgelebt bekommen?
Würde ich jetzt nich für völlig abgwegig halten.


> Und ich kenne da jetzt keine Studie, die belegt, dass die Kinder eher homosexuell sind als andere.



Home - NLLFS - National Lesbian Longitudinal Family Study

So wie es aussieht gibt es eher Studien die da keinen Zusammenhang sehen, insofern dürfte sich auch das Adoptionsrecht eher durchsetzen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na weil sie es vorgelebt bekommen?
> Würde ich jetzt nich für völlig abgwegig halten.



Solange sie Harmonie und Geborgenheit vorgelebt bekommen ist alles bestens.
Und ein Baby oder Kleinkind hat mit sowas keine Berührungsängste und im Laufe des Lebens ist das Kind ja mit den beiden Männern bzw. Frauen aufgewachsen.
Es ist für das Kind also was völlig normales, wenn es solche und solche kennt.
Ich sehe da einfach keinen Zusammenhang.
Patrick Lindner hat ja einen Sohn adoptiert. Wie alt ist der Junge heute? 15? 16? Keine Ahnung.
Hat der sich denn auch schon geoutet? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na weil sie es vorgelebt bekommen?
> Würde ich jetzt nich für völlig abgwegig halten.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tippe mal darauf dass gleichgeschlechtliche Paare den Kindern nichts aufzwingen sondern den Kindern schlicht Freiraum lassen. Da wird niemand sagen "du musst homosexuell sein/werden", schließlich leben solche Paare auch die Offenheit und Toleranz vor. Geben den Kindern den Freiraum, den sie selbst vermutlich nicht hatten.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na weil sie es vorgelebt bekommen?



Irgendwie hat das heterosexuelle Vorleben bei mir nicht geklappt. Und da nahezu alle Homosexuellen von Hetero-Eltern großgezogen wurden, macht Deine Argumentation keinen SInn. Statistisch ist der Anteil von Kindern, die sich als homosexuell herausstellen, vollkommen identisch bei hetero und bei schwulen Eltern. Das habe ich oben aber schon mal geschrieben.


----------



## der-sack88 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na weil sie es vorgelebt bekommen?
> Würde ich jetzt nich für völlig abgwegig halten.




Andersrum wird doch ein Schuh draus, Kinder rebellieren doch eher gegen ihre Eltern. Siehe 68er->Generation Y. Wenn die Eltern auf die Kacke hauen muss man Spießer sein, um zu rebellieren. WENN man also danach geht, was man vorgelebt bekommt (dürfte es nach der Logik eigentlich überhaupt Homosexuelle geben, von wem hat es der erste Homosexuelle den vorgelebt bekommen?), müsste man doch die klassische Ehe verbieten um den Nachwuchs indirekt zum Rebellieren und zur Ehe in deinem Sinn zu bringen.
So kann man sich das doch alles super zurechtlegen.

Ich persönlich freue mich einfach für die Betroffenen. Ein Gesetz, dass niemanden stört, aber einige glücklich macht. Passt!


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wenn sie es vorgelebt bekommen würden, wie kann es denn homosexuelle Kinder in heterosexuellen Partnerschaften geben? Macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> vollkommen identisch bei hetero und bei schwulen Eltern. Das habe ich oben aber schon mal geschrieben.



Schreiben kann man viel, allerdings gibt es dazu Studien die das offenbar bestätigen, also kann ich deiner Aussage zustimmen dass das wohl keinen Unterschied macht.
Daher sollte man nach der Home Ehe auch das Adoptionsrecht vorantreiben, allerdings finde ich man sollte den Begriff Ehe abschaffen um die Verbindung zur Kirche zu kappen.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich schreib das ja nicht aus Lust und Laune, sondern weil ich es weiß ... was daran liegt, dass ich mich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt habe 

Der Begriff der Ehe hat erst mal nichts mit Religion zu tun: Ehe – Wikipedia
Das wurde von der Kirche schlicht gekapert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> So kann man sich das doch alles super zurechtlegen.



Da wird sich ja nix zurechtgelegt, ich habe das ja nur als Frage in den Raum geworfen.



> WENN man also danach geht, was man vorgelebt bekommt (dürfte es nach der Logik eigentlich überhaupt Homosexuelle geben, von wem hat es der erste Homosexuelle den vorgelebt bekommen?



Es ist doch völlig klar, dass Homosexualität entsteht, auch wenn die Eltern hetero sind, das war ja gar nicht der Punkt um den es ging.
Der Punkt war ob eine Beeinflussung der Kinder festzustellen ist. Also ob hetero oder homosexuell bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern  ein anderes Verhältnis aufweist und die Frage wurde dann auch beantwortet.


> Ich persönlich freue mich einfach für die Betroffenen. Ein Gesetz, dass niemanden stört, aber einige glücklich macht. Passt!



Ja das kann man definitiv so sagen.



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie es vorgelebt bekommen würden, wie kann es denn homosexuelle Kinder in heterosexuellen Partnerschaften geben? Macht keinen Sinn.



Du hast die Frage nicht verstanden, das Argument war nicht dass sich  Kinder in heterosexuellen Partnerschaften nicht als homosexuell entwickeln können, sondern ob homosexuelle Eltern die prozentuale Anzahl homosxueller Kindern steigern oder eben gar nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Schreiben kann man viel, allerdings gibt es dazu Studien die das offenbar bestätigen, also kann ich deiner Aussage zustimmen dass das wohl keinen Unterschied macht.
> Daher sollte man nach der Home Ehe auch das Adoptionsrecht vorantreiben, allerdings finde ich man sollte den Begriff Ehe abschaffen um die Verbindung zur Kirche zu kappen.



Mag für dich, wie vieles andere auch, kaum vorstellbar sein, aber die Ehe ist weit älter als die Kirche. Die Menschen haben schon vor mehreren tausend Jahren Ehebünde geschlossen, da war die Kirche noch nicht mal existent.
Ehe ist also alles andere als ein kirchlich behaftetes Konstrukt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich schreib das ja nicht aus Lust und Laune, sondern weil ich es weiß ... was daran liegt, dass ich mich mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt habe



Trotzdem wäre ein Link nicht schlecht, oder wurde der schon angeführt?



Grestorn schrieb:


> IDas wurde von der Kirche schlicht gekapert.



Ja das kann man so sehen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mag für dich, wie vieles andere auch, kaum vorstellbar sein, aber die Ehe ist weit älter als die Kirche. Die Menschen haben schon vor mehreren tausend Jahren Ehebünde geschlossen, da war die Kirche noch nicht mal existent.
> Ehe ist also alles andere als ein kirchlich behaftetes Konstrukt.


Schön, bei uns sie ist aber mit der Kirche verbunden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mag für dich, wie vieles andere auch, kaum vorstellbar sein



Nur weil ich sage, man solle die Verbindung von Ehe zur Kirchen kappen, heißt dass nicht dass die Kirchen diesen Begriff für sich gepachtet hat.
Den Seitenhieb kannst du dir also sparen.



> Ehe ist also alles andere als ein kirchlich behaftetes Konstrukt.



Das wird aber in der katholisch oder evangelisch geprägten Bevölkerung so nicht gesehen und das ist der Punkt um den es ging.

"Ehe (althochdeutsch für „Ewigkeit, Recht, Gesetz“; historisch rechtssprachlich: Konnubium) oder Heirat bezeichnet eine durch Naturrecht, Gesellschaftsrecht und Religionslehren begründete und anerkannte, zumeist gesetzlich oder rituell geregelte, gefestigte Form einer Verbindung zweier Menschen."

"Die Bedeutung der Ehe ist stark von den gesellschaftlichen und kulturellen Rahmenbedingungen abhängig"

Und du kannst schlecht in einer Gesellschaft Homo-Ehe sagen, wenn dieser Begriff vor allem auch durch die Kirche wesentlich beeinflusst ist.
Deswegen halte ich das ganze Gesetz für unglücklich und wird wohl eh einkassiert.
Trotzdem ist es richtig, aber dann würde ich eben andere Begrifflichkeiten dafür wählen.

Man kann übrigens auch durch Trennung verbinden. Nur weil etwas für homsexuelle Ehepaare anders heißen würde, aber die gleichen Vorteile hat, hat das noch lange nix mit Diskriminierung zu tun.
Sondern ist einfach zweckmäßig.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es nervt schlicht, wenn ich bei Versicherungen, Bankgeschäften, öffentlichen Formularen usw. nicht einfach "verheiratet" ankreuzen und von meinem "Ehepartner" sprechen kann, sondern "Lebenspartnerschaft" ankreuzen muss (oder noch schlimmer: "aufgehobene Lebenspartnerschaft" statt "geschieden") und von meinem "Lebenspartner" sprechen muss. Das ist einfach albern und alleine damit finde ich mich durch die Sprache durchaus diskriminiert. 

Ich bin mir übrigens zu fast 100% sicher, dass das Gesetz nicht einkassiert wird. Denn ich sehe gar keine Grundlage dafür. Das existierende Grundgesetz sagt jedenfalls gar nichts darüber aus, wie eine Ehe auszusehen hat.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass das nervig ist.^^

Es gibt jede Menge Artikel die glauben dass das wieder einkassier wird, ebenso ein ehemaliger Verfassungsrichter.

Grundgesetz: Ex-Verfassungsrichter halt Ehe fur alle fur verfassungswidrig | ZEIT ONLINE

Aber wenn man den Artikel liest,  bezieht man sich wohl darauf dass die Familie schützenswert ist.
Und ob ein homosexuelles Ehepaar hinsichtlich einer Familie schützenswert ist? Ist halt fraglich.
Aber prinzipiell wird im GG an der besagten Stelle nicht von Mann und Frau gesprochen. Ergo sehe ich da kein wirkliches Problem.
Ich schätze mal auf 50 zu 50 dass das wieder einkassiert wird.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass das nervig ist.^^
> 
> Es gibt jede Menge Artikel die glauben dass das wieder einkassier wird, ebenso ein ehemaliger Verfassungsrichter.
> 
> ...



Und wieso ist ein gleichgeschlechtliches Paar nicht schützenswert bzw keine Familie? Wenn man mit Familie das traditionelle Familienbild/ideal meint, dann zeigt das ganz offen und ehrlich eine gewisse Verbohrheit. Denn für die Kirche war es ja schon "schlecht" wenn eine Frau geschieden war. 
Und für mich ist es völlig egal wie sich die Familie geschlechtertechnisch zusammensetzt, ob die "Familie" jetzt nur aus alleinerziehenden Elternteil +Kind(er) besteht oder nicht, völlig egal. Das sagt absolut nichts aus, ist weder negativ noch positiv. 
Eine gleichgeschlechtliche Familie will in der Regel auch nur eines: Einfach als Familie angesehen werden, die nicht besser oder schlechter ist als andere. 

Für mich zählt einzig und allein ob das Kind ein gutes Umfeld hat, ob die Eltern das Kind lieben und gut behandeln. Ob dass nun Mann und Frau oder Frau und Frau oder Mann mit Mann (Liste nicht vollständig^^) macht, völlig egal. 
Für mich kommt es einzig auf die oben genannten Dinge an. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist ein gleichgeschlechtliches Paar nicht schützenswert bzw keine Familie? Wenn man mit Familie das traditionelle Familienbild/ideal meint, dann zeigt das ganz offen und ehrlich eine gewisse Verbohrheit. Denn für die Kirche war es ja schon "schlecht" wenn eine Frau geschieden war.



Das ist keine Erfindung der Kirche, sondern im Grunde nur etwas was sie aus dem schon vorherrschenden gesellschaftlichen Kontext übernommen hat. Geschiedene  Frauen galten schon lange vor der Institution Kirche in der Regel als schlechte Personen (von Witwen und unter sehr begrenzten anderen sozialen Umständen mal abgesehen).
Ehnlich verhält es sich mit der Ehe. Das die Ehe ein Akt zwischen Mann und Frau ist ist etwas das quasi seit der Erfindung der Eheschließung und somit lange vor der Kirche, gesellschaftliche Allgemeinansicht war, zumindest ist mir nicht bekannt das vorher Ehen zwischen gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern irgendwo möglich waren.
Heute mag die Kirche der wehementeste Verfechter dieser beiden alten Ansichten sein, aber wie gesagt, ihr Erfinder ist die Kirche nie gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich bin mir übrigens zu fast 100% sicher, dass das Gesetz nicht einkassiert wird. Denn ich sehe gar keine Grundlage dafür. Das existierende Grundgesetz sagt jedenfalls gar nichts darüber aus, wie eine Ehe auszusehen hat.



Glaube ich auch nicht. Das wäre dann wieder Diskriminierung und das Verfassungsgericht kann nicht eine Sache, die vermeintlich nicht gut ist, mit einer anderen Sache, die diskriminierend ist, begründen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wieso ist ein gleichgeschlechtliches Paar nicht schützenswert bzw keine Familie?



Stellen zwei Menschen ohne Kinder bereits eine Familie dar?



> Wenn man mit Familie das traditionelle Familienbild/ideal meint, dann zeigt das ganz offen und ehrlich eine gewisse Verbohrtheit.



Nein, das zeigt einfach nur dass damals, wo das Grundgesetz entworfen wurde Familie in einem anderen Kontext gesehen wird. Kinder + Mann und Frau.
Daher sollte man das vielleicht abändern und anders formulieren und Familie neu definieren.



> Für mich zählt einzig und allein ob das Kind ein gutes Umfeld hat, ob die Eltern das Kind lieben und gut behandeln. Ob dass nun Mann und Frau oder Frau und Frau oder Mann mit Mann (Liste nicht vollständig^^) macht, völlig egal.
> Für mich kommt es einzig auf die oben genannten Dinge an.



Ja das sollte man so sehen, die Frage ist nur ob es dafür eine Änderung des GG braucht oder nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Stellen zwei Menschen ohne Kinder bereits eine Familie dar?



Natürlich.

Familie – Wikipedia


----------



## ACDSee (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Nach längerem nachdenken habe ich mich für ja entschieden. Das hat logische Gründe.

Die Argumentation, dass Ehe gefördert wird, um die Erhaltung des Staatsvolkes sicherzustellen, greift m.E. nicht.
Die Ehe ist keine Voraussetzung um Kinder bekommen zu können.  Das Staatsziel lautet "mehr Kinder" und nicht "mehr Ehepaare". 

Es ist auch nicht das Ziel der Ehe, den Kinderwunsch zu fördern.
Ehe ist eher die formelle Voraussetzung, um überhaupt eine finanzielle Unterstützung bei einer Kinderwunschbehandlung zu bekommen. 

Die Ehe ist deshalb rechtlich sinnvoll, da Sie umfassend den Regelfall von Beziehungen im Zusammenleben zweier Menschen definiert und regelt. Unverheiratete müssten viele Punkte (Vertretung des Anderen, Unterhalt, Erbrecht, Vermögen, Haftung, Patientenrechte, etc) sonst sehr umständlich individuell vereinbaren sofern sie das denn wollen.  Hier sehe ich bei Homos denselben Bedarf wie bei Heteros. Wer einmal nicht ansprechbar im Krankenhaus lag oder einen Partner in einer solchen Lage hatte, der kennt das Problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Leute mit Kindern deren Nachwuchs ,später die Rente von Leuten ohne Kindern  bezahlen.
> 
> Findest du das auch ungerecht?



Solange wir in Deutschland, gemessen an den Versorgungskapazitäten des Landes, eine Überbevölkerung von Faktor 4 bis 8 (je nachdem, wieviel Natur man möchte) hat, aus der ein erheblicher Teil der unter hohem Kostenaufwand zu lösenden Probleme entstehen und solange 111% aller Personen, die mir mit nervenden Kreischgören auf der Straße begehen, begeistert schildern, wie sie toll sie die doch finden:
Mehr als gerecht. Wer sich war zur eigenen Unterhaltung zulegt hat dafür ganz sicher nicht auch noch eine Prämie verdient.
(was nicht heißt, dass die Entwicklung der Kinder nicht gefördert werden soll. Kostenfreie Krippen/Kitas/..., vergünstigte Eintritte, etc. - voll dafür. Aber beim Kindergeld und Kinderfreibetrag hörts schon auf.)




Amon schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem mit dem Generationen Vertrag. Als der geschlossen wurde ist man davon ausgegangen dass die Geburtenrate gleich bleibt.



Das ist nicht das Problem. Man ging zwar davon aus, aber nicht einmal die Entwickler des Generationsvertrages waren so blöd, dass sie eine unbegrenzt wachsende Bevölkerung angenommen haben. Das Problem sind die nicht die Änderungen der Geburten, sondern die zurückgehende Sterberate und die immer höhere Lebenserwartung bei immer späterem Berufseinstiegsalter. Der Generationenvertrag ist nicht dafür gemacht, Leuten zwei Jahrzehnte Urlaub zu finanzieren. Er wurde ins Leben gerufen, als 80% der Arbeiter kaum eine Chance hatten überhaupt das Rentenalter zu erreichen und diejenigen, die es schafften, dann vielleicht fünf Jahre Rente bezogen, nachdem sie vorher 50 Jahre eingezahlt haben. Heute haben wir bald eine 100% Quote und viele Leute kassieren 20 und mehr Jahre Rente, aber viele Leute wären froh, wenn sie auf 40 Jahre sozialversicherungspflichtige Beschäfigung kommen. Und die Entwicklung läuft immer weiter auseinander. In 20-30 Jahren dürften wir eine durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von deutlich über 90 haben, aber ehe die Generation Praktikum++ einen halbwegs vernünftigen Job hat, ist sie Ende 30. Wenn die arbeitenden Altersklassen nur noch 1/3 der Gesellschaft ausmachen, kann ein Generationenvertrag nicht mehr funktionieren.




Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken das Männer im Grunde ein Leben lang Zeugungsfähig sein können und Frauen nicht, für mich ergibt sich schon daraus ein Männerüberschuß. Bitte verbessert mich wenn ich irre.



Du irrst dich in deiner Schlussfolgerung. Das ergäbe nur einen potentiellen Überschuss biologischer Väter, aber da ein Kind (bislang) genau einen biologischen Vater hat, kann sich das nicht auf die Fortpflanzungssituation auswirken. Und es hat auch keinen Einfluss auf die Paarbildung, da Menschen unabhängig vom Fortplanzungserfolg gerne Beziehungen eingen [citation needed], wenn dann müsste man also die sexuell aktive Lebenszeit betrachten. Da Frauen eine höhere Lebenserwartung haben und Männer zu altersbedingten Sexualstörungen neigen, müsste es theoretisch sogar einen Überschuss von Frauen mit Partnermangel geben.
Das man die Realität komplett anders wahrnimmt, liegt am gesellschaftlichen Schönheitsideal. Niemand, der sich über sowas mit Selbstbezug Gedanken macht, denkt an die weniger attraktive Hälfte der Population, nicht selten die hübschesten 10% das gedankliche Ziel. Und dieses Ideal können Frauen ungefähr im Alter zwischen 16 und 26 erfüllen, Männer dagegen von 18 bis 48 (Cloonys und Connerys bis 88).




Amon schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja mit therapirbar. Bei Homosexualität ist das aber schwierig, man wird ja so geboren (glaube ich zumindest) wie willst du sowas therapieren? Pädophilie ist dagegen eine sexuelle Präferenz. Ich denke das niemand pädophil geboren wird.



Zweimal "ich denke" ohne Hintergrundargumente führt schnell zu einem Fehler - und dessen ungeachtet ist in der Mitte kein Widerspruch: Egal wie man XY wird, XY kann trotzdem eine sexuelle Präferenz sein. Ob die Ursache dafür nun rein genetischen Ursprungs ist (unwahrscheinlich - scheint nicht vererbbar zu sein) oder in frühen Lebensabschnitten geprägt wird (kaum wahrscheinlicher - gibt keine Umgebungen, die bestimmte Vorlieben gezielt hervorbringen), ist beim erwachsenen Menschen ziemlich egal. Du kannst beides nicht mehr ändern. Du kannst nur gucken, wie derjenige (und seine Umgebung) am besten mit seiner sexuellen Vorliebe leben können. Beim 08/15 hetero ist das ziemlich einfach, weil rund 90% der Bevölkerung das ganz sympatisch finden. Bei Homosexuellen lässt es sich ganz gut arrangieren, weil er es einfach mit anderen Homosexuellen ausleben kann. Bei Pädophilen und Zoophilien hast du dagegen ein ethisches Problem (bei Necro- und Objektophilen nur ein soziales  ), denn mit deren Objekte der Begierede ist mangels eigener Sexualität und geistiger Reife beziehungsweiser mangels Kommunikationsmöglichkeit kein einvernehmlicher Geschlechtsverkehr möglich. Und wo die Einvernehmlichkeit nur von außen reininterpretiert werden kann (insbesondere von einer emotional vorbelasteten Person) ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Vergewaltigung verdammt hoch. Solche Leute müssen also einen der stärksten (wenn nicht sogar den stärksten überhaupt) Triebe abstellen oder ablenken...
Kann mich da nur dem gesagten anschließen: So eine Situation verdient Mitleid (etwaige Opfer noch mehr  ). Kann sich jeder normale Hetero ja mal überlegen wie es wäre, wenn es kein anderes Geschlecht gäbe... So in etwa steht jemand in der Welt, dessen sexuelle Präferenz auf Menschen gerichtet ist, die definitiv nie als Sexpartner für ihn in Frage kommen können.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Hm, also ich denke das wird von Umfeld zu Umfeld unterschiedlich sein.
> Meine Schwester ist jetzt bald 20, die hatte noch nie irgend' eine Beziehung (zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste), andere sollen in dem Alter ja schon fünf oder mehr gehabt haben.
> Die einen sind eher zunächst karriereorientiert oder wollen einfach ihre Ruhe haben (so wie ich), den anderen ist das Single-Leben zu langweilig. Ich persönlich wüsste nicht, wo ich zwischen Studium und Arbeit eine Beziehung unterbringen soll. Und in der Freizit sind mir meine Hobbies einfach zu wichtig.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, bevor ich mich mit jemandem einlasse muss ich schon sicher sein, dass der auch zu mir passt. Ich habe echt keine Lust, über längere Zeit eine Bindung einzugehen, nur um dann später festzustellen, dass diejenige doch die Falsche war.



Bindung/Langezeit/etc. kannst du dir später überlegen. Solltest du sogar - für den Anfang reicht es sich für ein paar Wochen sicher zu sein, dann für ein paar Monate - wenn man nach drei Jahren immer noch super zueinander passt, dann kann man große Pläne machen.
Aber ein sehr ernster Tipp: Das "kennenlernen" solltest du nicht weiter hinauszögern. Das ist zwar eigentlich auch keine Frage des Alters, aber der Lebensumstände. Gerade im Studium wirst du in kurzer Zeit mit hunderten neuen Leuten zusammengeworfen, wenn du dich im Studierendenumfeld engagierst (egal ob Fachschaft, Vereine oder irgendwas im Wohnheim) auch schnell 1000 und mehr. Viele davon haben quasi automatisch ein paar Interessen mit dir geminsam Interessen mit dir - zumindest aber liegt das intellektuelle Niveau nicht zuweit auseinander (auch wenn das beim Blick auf einige Komillitonen ganz anders aussieht...). Ein erheblicher Teil von denen hat gerade sein bisheriges Umfeld hinter sich gelassen und will aktiv neue Beziehungen knüpfen. Und wenn du dich außerhalb deines Studentenalltags umguckst, gehörst du immer noch zu einer Zielgruppe, die scharenweise als Single oder Freundesgruppe in bestimmten Partylocations aufschlägt. Ein bessere Gelegenheit Leute kennenzulernen wirst du dein ganzes Leben nicht wieder haben (naja - vielleicht auf Rentnerkreuzfahrten. Hab ich noch keine Erfahrung mit).
Später sieht der Standard so aus: Du hast 1-2 Dutzend Arbeitskollegen, davon sind dir 80% egal. (und je nach Arbeitsbereich geschlechtlich sehr homogen, was für Heteros zum Problem wird). Wechseln tun davon nur 1-2 alle paar Jahre und selbst wenn du den Arbeitsplatz wechselst und so auf einen Schlag zwei Dutzend neue kennenlernst: Die sind alle alteingessen. Die haben alle ihren festen Freundeskreis, alle ihr festes Privatleben. Oder kurz gesagt: Wenn du es mit über 30-35 noch schaffst, mehr als 5 neue Freundschaften im Jahr anzufangen (ungeachtet was daraus wird), bis du verdammt gut. Bei mir liegt die Quote deutlich unter 1. Im ersten Semester habe ich das im Schnitt pro Stunde geschafft. Entsprechend sehen auch die Chancen aus, das unter den neuen Bekanntschaften der Partner fürs Leben ist.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist das wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass man mit Homosexualität geboren wird? Ich halte das genau wie bei der Phädophile für ein Ergebnis von äußeren Einflüssen im Prozess des Heranwachsens, zumindest halte ich es für möglich.
> Deswegen finde ich es fraglich ob es unterstützenswert ist wenn Kinder adooptiert werden, die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufwachsen und damit is nicht die Qualität der Erziehung gemeint.
> Aber hierzu werden bestimmt in Zukunft Studien vorangetrieben die das untersuchen, ob Kinder die bei gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren aufweisen eine höhere "Homo-Quote" aufweisen.



Beweisstarke Untersuchungen zu solchen Fragen sind quasi unmöglich, weil sich das Leben jedes einzelnen Menschen viel zu stark unterscheidet und die ganze Entwicklung außerdem verdammt lange dauert. Man kann also nur sehr wenige Lebensläufe nachvollziehen und die unterscheiden sich in so vielen Merkmalen, dass es tausende Ursachen für den letztlich eingeschlagenen Weg geben könnte. Bislang hat meines Wissens nach noch jemand etwas besseres als "Zufall" ermitteln können - signifikanter Anlass zur Sorge besteht auf alle Fälle nicht.
Umgekehrt gibt es sehr viele Studien zu psychischen Störungen bei überforderten Alleinerziehern und Heimkindern. "Mehr Eltern" ist definitiv gut für Kinder, vollkommen egal welches Geschlecht die haben. Das sollte eigentlich auch für jeden nach kurzem Nachdenken selbstverständlich sein: Spielt Heterosexualität bei der Kindeserziehung irgend eine Rolle? Hoffentlich nicht. Also spielt Homosexualität auch keine. Das einzige was den Kindern ggf. fehlt ist ein Klischee-Rollenvorbild für eine klassische Geschlechterrolle haben. Aber wenn dieser Gesellschaft eins mal gut tun würde, dann eine Abkehr von diesen jahrhunderte alten Verhaltensstereotypen.



> Gibt es für euch einen Zusammenhang zwischem hohem Bildungstand und Homosexualität?



Kenne keine Studie, die so etwas belegen könnte. Wäre auch methodisch sehr schwer, denn etwaige Einflüsse würden ganz stark vom gesellschaftlichen Verhalten überlagert: Intelligente Personen (also ...tendentiell... solche mit höherem Bildungsstand) sind eher bereit, abseits vorgegebener Normen zu denken und sich gegen äußere Vorgaben aufzulehnen. In einer Gesellschaft, die Homosexualität weiterhin mehrheitlich als Abart betrachtet heißt das also: Intelligente bekennen sich eher dazu, während Personen die sich eher auf das Denken anderer verlassen, ihre sexuellen Vorlieben unterdrücken. Das kann bis zur Selbsttäuschung reichen - es dürfte weitaus mehr Klischee-Bauarbeiter feststellen, die sich erst mit 50 eingestehen, dass sie eben doch nicht Hetero sind, als es bei Akademikern der Fall ist.
Man kann deine Frage also nicht mit Umfragen klären, weil ein Teil der Befragten die richtige Antwort nicht einmal gegenüber sich selbst zugibt, geschweige denn gegenüber einem Interviewer. 1000de Menschen darauf zu prüfen, auf welche sexuellen Schlüsselreize sie reagieren, ist dagegen ein Aufwand den meines Wissens nach niemand gemacht. (Der fließende Übergang zwischen Hetero und Homo würde die Interpreatation selbst dann noch abenteuerlich machen)




DaXXes schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bald 30 und Einzelkind und lebe immer noch im Elternhaus. Es geht mir dabei nicht ums Kochen oder Wäsche waschen (auch wenn das tatsächlich meistens meine Mutter macht, das würde ich aber auch alleine hinbekommen) - mir geht es schlicht darum, was ich allein überhaupt in einer eigenen Wohnung soll. Man liest ja oft, dass es für die Partnersuche eher hinderlich sei, wenn man als Erwachsener noch bei den Eltern wohnt.
> Jedoch ist zu Hause immer etwas los, und wenn ich nur mit dem Hund raus gehe. Ich habe einfach Bedenken, dass ich mich in einer eigenen Wohnung zu sehr langweilen und irgendwie vereinsamen würde. Ich würde also ein Heidengeld für ne Wohnung ausgeben und unterm Strich bin ich nicht glücklicher damit.
> Eine WG wiederum ist wohl eher was für Studenten Anfang 20 - ob mir das weiterhelfen würde bzw. ich überhaupt in eine WG aufgenommen werden würde, da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.
> 
> ...



Eigene Wohnung würde ich hinsichtlich der Partnerfindung als Sekundär erachten. Entweder der potentielle Partner ist in der gleichen Situation, dann hat er auch Verständniss (und ihr beide hoffentlich ein bißchen Geld für ein Hotelzimmer zur Seite gelegt, falls die Eltern nerven) - oder er hat eine Wohnung, die euch zur Verfügung steht. Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich dir auf alle Fälle sagen, dass eine WG weniger Privatsphäre bietet, als manch Elternhaus - je nach eigener Familie aber ggf. die tollerantere Mitbewohner.
Warum du dir trotzdem überlegen solltest, auszuziehen: Haushaltsführen lernt man nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Das dauert ein halbes Jahr, bis es halbwegs läuft und 1-2 Jahre (bei einigen ein ganzes Leben) für die Feinheiten. Das sollte man vielleicht nicht also zusätzliche Belastung in einer kritischen (und zugleich sehr schönen) Phase einer Liebesbeziehung auf sich nehmen. Neben eigener Wohnung oder WG kann aber z.B. auch ein Auslandsjahr diese Funktion übernehmen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Also denke ich kann man abschließend sagen dass die Mehrheit den Entwurf für die Homo-Ehe bejaht.

Bundesrat: Ehe fur alle und Angleichung der Renten beschlossen | ZEIT ONLINE

Der Bundesrat hat nun auch zugestimmt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Von mir aus sollen die machen was die wollen. Solange sie glücklich sind.
Einzige Skepsis habe ich bei Adoptionen von Kindern. Ob das da das gleiche ist wie bei einen Hetero Paar.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Von mir aus sollen die machen was die wollen. Solange sie glücklich sind.
> Einzige Skepsis habe ich bei Adoptionen von Kindern. Ob das da das gleiche ist wie bei einen Hetero Paar.



"Die" machen das glatt, keine Angst  Und danke für die lieben Glückwünsche.

Und natürlich ist es das gleiche, wie bei einem Hetero-Paar. Da es so gut wie nie zu ungewollten und ungeplanten Kindern kommt, ist die Chance, dass die Kinder gut umsorgt sind, sogar eher besser als bei den vielen Kindern,  die eben nicht gewollt waren.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist es das gleiche, wie bei einem Hetero-Paar. Da es so gut wie nie zu ungewollten und ungeplanten Kindern kommt, ist die Chance, dass die Kinder gut umsorgt sind, sogar eher besser als bei den vielen Kindern,  bei die eben nicht gewollt waren.


Ich meine es auf die kindliche Entwicklung bezogen. Denn auch wenn Homosexualität toleriert wird, ist es ja trotzdem nicht normal.


----------



## blautemple (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Doch Homosexualität ist völlig normal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meine es auf die kindliche Entwicklung bezogen. Denn auch wenn Homosexualität toleriert wird, ist es ja trotzdem nicht normal.



"Nicht normal" im Sinne von "von Menschen gemacht" und "nicht natürlich"?

Hmmm. 

Solltest Du vielleicht nochmal überdenken, oder?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Natürlich schon weil wir ein Teil der Natur sind. Und es bei Tieren auch vorkommt. Normal kann es nicht sein weil es eine Minderheit ist.  Aber  das tolerieren und akzeptieren von Minderheiten in einer (Gesamt)Gesellschaft ja auch schon normal. Tu mich da noch etwas schwer mit.


----------



## efdev (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Zum Thema Kinder hatte Schaffe glaube vor nicht all zu vielen Seiten was geschrieben/verlinkt das es im Endeffekt egal was für ne Mischung die Eltern sind.
Wobei ein lesbisches islamisches Terrorpärchen mit Kinder fast schon ne lustige Vorstellung ist


----------



## Grestorn (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Natürlich schon weil wir ein Teil der Natur sind. Und es bei Tieren auch vorkommt. Normal kann es nicht sein weil es eine Minderheit ist.  Aber  das tolerieren und akzeptieren von Minderheiten in einer (Gesamt)Gesellschaft ja auch schon normal. Tu mich da noch etwas schwer mit.



Minderheiten sind nicht normal? Wie bitte?

Rote Haare sind nicht normal? Blaue Augen? Männer die kleiner als 1,75 sind?

Überleg bitte mal, was du da sagst. Ich denke, Du meinst das richtige, aber Deine Wortwahl ist unglücklich. Nur weil etwas nicht so ist wie die überwiegende Mehrheit, bedeutet das noch nicht, dass es nicht normal ist. 

Auch Du bist in vielerlei Hinsicht Teil einer Minderheit. Du musst nur ein entsprechendes Kriterium suchen. Und eine gute Demokratie zeichnet sich auch gerade dadurch aus, dass sie den Minderheiten ihre Freiheiten lässt. Denn wenn immer nur die Mehrheit in allem bestimmt, verlieren am Ende schlicht alle!


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meine es auf die kindliche Entwicklung bezogen. Denn auch wenn Homosexualität toleriert wird, ist es ja trotzdem nicht normal.



Dem Kind ist es ja erst mal völlig egal, welche Eltern es hat. Aber die Eltern sind der Lebensmittelpunkt des Kindes und solange es Eltern sind, die sich um das Wohl des Kindes kümmern, Begabungen fördern und es sozialisieren, spielt es keine Rolle, ob sie vermehrt XX oder XY Chromosomen hat.

Und wer entscheidet, was "normal" ist?
Normal ist erst mal gar nichts, denn jeder Mensch ist einzigartig in seinem Wesen und seiner Selbstreflektion.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dem Kind ist es ja erst mal völlig egal, welche Eltern es hat. Aber die Eltern sind der Lebensmittelpunkt des Kindes und solange es Eltern sind, die sich um das Wohl des Kindes kümmern, Begabungen fördern und es sozialisieren, spielt es keine Rolle, ob es vermehrt XX oder XY Chromosomen hat.
> 
> Und wer entscheidet, was "normal" ist?
> Normal ist erst mal gar nichts, denn jeder Mensch ist einzigartig in seinem Wesen und seiner Selbstreflektion.



In der Regel defininiert man Normalität aus einem gesellschaftlichen Konsens darüber was die Mehrheit einer Gesellschaft als normal betachtet / empfindet. Wenn 60 Millionen Deutsche morgen Beziehungen zwischen Geschwistern als normal ansehen würden könnte man wohl sagen das es etwas normales wäre, zumindest für Deutschland betachtet.
Wenn  800 Millionen Chinesen Männer in Schottenröcken für unnormal halten täten dann wäre es wohl für China nicht normal, usw.

Einen normierten Normalzustand gibt es in der Regel bei gesellschaftlichen Standpunkten aber nicht.
Es galt auch mal gesellschaftlich als nicht normal nicht gläubig zu sein und genauso galt es auch im Christentum mal als normal Mädchen mit 12 Jahren zu verheiraten.
Was normal ist und was nicht unterliegt aber einem stätigen gesellschaftlichen Wandel und ändert sich immer mal wieder, daher zu sagen nur weil es die letzten ca. 800 Jahre nicht mehr als normal angesehen wurde das Personen gleichen Geschlechts einander lieben können heißt es nicht das dies unumstößliche Normalität sei, schließlich hatten schon die alten (antiken) Griechen kein Problem mit gleichgeschlechtlicher Liebe und galt es dort als etwas relativ normales (von den Göttern geschaffenes), was sich erst mit der Verbreitung des monoteistischen Christentums und des Islams änderte, die das als etwas sündiges betachteten...


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dem Kind ist es ja erst mal völlig egal, welche Eltern es hat.



Das ist halt die Frage, ob das Kind darunter nicht leidet ,wenn die Eltern ein schwules Paar sind.
Und das ist jetzt nicht auf die Eltern bezogen, sondern auf das kindliche Umfeld. Freunde, Bekannte usw.. die werden ja wohl kaum die Reaktion zeigen die sich hier alle wünschen.
Deswegen halte ich die Adoption schon unter gewissen Umständen für problematisch, auch wenn ich ihr prinzipiell zustimmen würde.

In Deutschland gibt es in bestimmten Bezirken schon no-go areas, in denen es für lesbische oder schwule Pärchen schon ungemütlich werden könnte und wenn dann ein adoptiertes Kind in diesem Umfeld aufwachsen muss, dann ist das eine große Belastung.
Irgendwo ist es schon eine schlechte Idee Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen und zu integrieren, wenn man liberaler werden möchte. So klappt das definitiv nicht.
Und da auch die Geburtenrate bei Flüchtlingen im Schnitt deutlich höher ist , schafft sich Deutschland ein Stück weit selbst ab. Da fallen dann natürlich auch so Dinge darunter wie Ehe für alle.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage, ob das Kind darunter nicht leidet ,wenn die Eltern ein schwules Paar wären.
> Und das ist jetzt nicht auf die Eltern bezogen, sondern auf das kindliche Umfeld. Freunde, Bekannte usw.. die werden ja wohl kaum die Reaktion zeigen die sich hier alle wünschen.
> Deswegen halte ich die Adoption schon unter gewissen Umständen für problematisch, auch wenn ich ihr prinzipiell zustimmen würde.



Soweit die Geschichtsforschung mit ihren Erkentnissen ist war es im antiken Griechenland nicht unüblich das gleichgeschlechtliche Paare Waisenkinder adoptierten, da sie ja keine eigenen Kinder bekommen konnten und da die Griechen dadurch scheinbar nicht alle schwul /lesbisch geworden sind und es bis heute Griechen gibt kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen das Kinder die von gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren großgezogen wurden keinen bleibenden Schaden erlitten haben und wen dann war er nicht signifikant genug um zum Aussterben des griechischen Volkes zu führen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Soweit die Geschichtsforschung mit ihren Erkentnissen ist war es im antiken Griechenland nicht unüblich das gleichgeschlechtliche Paare Waisenkinder adoptierten,



Ja aber wir sind ja nicht in Griechenland, sondern wir sind hier in Deutschland in einem Land das immer mehr Muslime aufnimmt und sich somit deren recht ruckständige Kultur importiert.
Das erlebe ich jeden Tag, schließlich liegt unser Campus hier direkt an mehreren Flüchtlingsunterkünften und Schwule müssen schon Angst davor  haben nicht mit dem Messer massakriert zu werden.
Das sind natürlich super Vorraussetzungen für die Zukunft. 



> da sie ja keine eigenen Kinder bekommen konnten und da die Griechen dadurch scheinbar nicht alle schwul /lesbisch geworden sind und es bis heute Griechen gibt kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen das Kinder die von gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren großgezogen wurden keinen bleibenden Schaden erlitten haben



Es geht doch jetzt um das Wohl des Kindes und schon lange nicht mehr darum, ob gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern das Kind dazu veranlassen schwul/lesbisch zu werden.



> und wen dann war er nicht signifikant genug um zum Aussterben des griechischen Volkes zu führen.



Wer sagt denn das das Deutsche Volk aussterben wird?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Klar, wenn die Kinder im Umfeld Kinder von komplett verhärmten und verbohrten Eltern sind, dann ist das eventuell nicht angenehm. 
Aber das wird sich nie ändern wenn man nicht damit anfängt. Gewisse Leute werden immer dagegen sein, aber in erster Linie geht es um das Wohl des Kindes, und dafür ist bei solchen Paaren in der Regel gesorgt. 
Du kannst auch als Kind einer "Bilderbuchfamilie" extreme Probleme mit Mobbing und dergleichen haben, das Argument zählt also auch nicht wirklich. 
Außerdem reden solche Paare ja mit den Kindern über potenzielle Probleme. Sehr viele Hetero-Familien thematisieren Mobbing ja kaum, oder es wird irgendwie belächelt. Aus meiner Sicht ein großer Fehler. 

Kinder sind oft A-löcher. Da reicht es schon wenn jemand irgendeine Kleidungsmarke besitzt...du sagst ja auch nicht dass "arme Menschen" keine Kinder bekommen können weil die Kinder dann eventuell gemobbt werden könnten.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage, ob das Kind darunter nicht leidet ,wenn die Eltern ein schwules Paar sind.
> Und das ist jetzt nicht auf die Eltern bezogen, sondern auf das kindliche Umfeld. Freunde, Bekannte usw.. die werden ja wohl kaum die Reaktion zeigen die sich hier alle wünschen.
> Deswegen halte ich die Adoption schon unter gewissen Umständen für problematisch, auch wenn ich ihr prinzipiell zustimmen würde.



Die Freunde und Bekannten des schwulen Pärchens, die ein Kind adoptieren können, werden sich vermutlich riesig mit ihnen freuen, denn die werden vermutlich entweder auch homosexuell sein oder eben sehr aufgeschlossen sein, wenn sie ein homosexuelles Paar als Freunde oder Bekannte haben.
Von daher mache ich mir da absolut keine Gedanken.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber das wird sich nie ändern wenn man nicht damit anfängt. Gewisse Leute werden immer dagegen sein, aber in erster Linie geht es um das Wohl des Kindes, und dafür ist bei solchen Paaren in der Regel gesorgt.



Wenn ich für mein Kind selbst nicht sorgen könnte, dann wäre mir wohler wenn es bei Mann und Frau aufwächst, ganz ehrlichgesagt.



> Du kannst auch als Kind einer "Bilderbuchfamilie" extreme Probleme mit Mobbing und dergleichen haben, das Argument zählt also auch nicht wirklich.



Mhm, okay dann verkennst du wohl unsere Gesellschaft massiv und zu welchen Problemen das alles führen kann. In erster Linie für das Kind.



> Sehr viele Hetero-Familien thematisieren Mobbing ja kaum, oder es wird irgendwie belächelt. Aus meiner Sicht ein großer Fehler.



Warum sollten sie es thematisieren? Es gibt ja auch kaum etwas zu mobben. Mobbing fängt ja erst dann an wenn es einen triftigen Grund gibt.
Und schwule Eltern sind definitiv einer. Komm mit sowas mal in der Hauptschule oder Wirtschaftschule daher. Ich kenne 2 Fälle aus näherer Verwandschaft. Unangenehm.



> Kinder sind oft A-löcher. Da reicht es schon wenn jemand irgendeine Kleidungsmarke besitzt.



Meine Erfahrung sagt mit dass das eher deutlich weniger eine Rolle spielt. Jedenfalls gibt es mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern deutlich mehr Gründe für Mobbing als ohne.
Und das kann ja nun kaum jemand bezweifeln.



> ..du sagst ja auch nicht dass "arme Menschen" keine Kinder bekommen können weil die Kinder dann eventuell gemobbt werden könnten.



Deine Vergleiche sind echt wieder glorreich. Man merkt dass du ein linker Verfechter dessen bist, also eher weit links.
Ich bin in der Sache eher neutral, ich lehne es nicht ab, weise aber auf erhebliche Probleme hin und die Probleme gibts ja laut einigen wieder nicht. Naja was anderes hab ich auch nicht erwartet.

Die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz gegenüber gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe Paaren/Eltern hat einen hohen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Kindes und die ist in Deutschland in vielen Bereichen alles andere als gegeben.
https://www.nllfs.org/images/uploads/pdf/2015-dutch-adolescents-lesbian-families.pdf

Diese Studie belegt das unter anderem.

So sehr schaden homosexuelle Eltern ihren Kindern wirklich


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich für mein Kind selbst nicht sorgen könnte, dann wäre mir wohler wenn es bei Mann und Frau aufwächst, ganz ehrlichgesagt.



Mir wäre es wichtig, wenn es bei Menschen aufwächst, die es lieben und es wie ihr eigenes Kind betrachten und ihm alles mit auf den Weg geben, damit es ein glückliches Leben führen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie es thematisieren? Es gibt ja auch kaum etwas zu mobben. Mobbing fängt ja erst dann an wenn es einen triftigen Grund gibt.
> Und schwule Eltern sind definitiv einer.



Ah ja, na warum kann ich mich dann nur daran erinnern das bei uns in der Grundschule schon ein Klassenmitglied gemobbt wurde weil es aus einer wirklich finanziell schwachen Familie kam?
Kinder und Jugendliche, aber auch Erwachsene brauchen eines sicher nicht um andere zu mobben, triftige Gründe.

Nicht umsonst gibt es Kinder die gemobbt werden weil sie aus einer Familie mit nicht soviel Geld kommen, weil sie Segelohren haben, weil sie deutlich größer / kleiner, dicker als der Durchschnitt sind, usw.
Oder Arbeitskollegen die ihre Mitkollegen aus Neid mobben, usw. usf.

Jemanden zu mobben weil er gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern hat ist nur einer von unzähligen völlig sinnbefreiten Argumenten Mobbing zu betreiben, aber eines ist es sicher nicht ein triftiger Grund für Mobbing.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> *Mobbing fängt ja erst dann an wenn es einen triftigen Grund gibt.*



Z.b. wenn man in einer Tour Schwachsinn postet?

Ergänzung:



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> So sehr schaden homosexuelle Eltern ihren Kindern wirklich



Du sagst ihn einer Tour, wir sollen deine Links lesen und dann tust du es ja ganz offensichtlich selbst nicht. Was ein Fail 

Liest dir mal deine Quelle nochmal durch... Haha, ist das peinlich alter


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich für mein Kind selbst nicht sorgen könnte, dann wäre mir wohler wenn es bei Mann und Frau aufwächst, ganz ehrlichgesagt.


Ach so, ich nehme an einfach weil es Mann und Frau sind oder? 
Mir gehts in erster Linie darum, ob die Eltern ein gutes Umfeld für das Kind bieten, aber anscheinend haben wir da andere Prioritäten. 





> Mhm, okay dann verkennst du wohl unsere Gesellschaft massiv und zu welchen Problemen das alles führen kann. In erster Linie für das Kind.


Schön, und wenn man nie anfängt wird sich nie etwas ändern. Auch alleinerziehende Eltern waren mal alles andere als normal. Das hat sich heute aber geändert, schon sehr komisch...



> Warum sollten sie es thematisieren? Es gibt ja auch kaum etwas zu mobben. Mobbing fängt ja erst dann an wenn es einen triftigen Grund gibt.
> Und schwule Eltern sind definitiv einer. Komm mit sowas mal in der Hauptschule oder Wirtschaftschule daher. Ich kenne 2 Fälle aus näherer Verwandschaft. Unangenehm.


So ein BS, tut mir wirklich leid, aber das ist irrsinnig dämlich. Mobbing nur bei einem triftigen Grund? Das klingt ja fast so als ob es eine Rechtfertigung wäre für Mobbing. Das will ich dir nicht unterstellen, aber es klingt eben so. 
Kinder mobben wegen sehr vielen Dingen. Jemand ist schlecht im Sport, die Eltern können sich einen Schulausflug nicht leisten, jemand hat nicht den neuesten Sche*** (ob das nun Kleidung, Schulutensilien, Smartphone ist, egal). 
Komm mir bitte nicht mit so einem Blödsinn, Mobbing findet sehr oft aus trivialen (aus unserer Sicht) Gründen statt, deswegen ist es nicht weniger schlimm. Vor allem wenn die Kinder damit allein gelassen werden. Wenn mein Kind irgendwas machen will, was ihm Spaß macht, aber das anscheinend von irgendwelchen Kindern nicht gutgeheißen wird, dann werde ich es doch bestärken genau das zu tun und bestmöglich unterstützen anstatt das zu machen was diese unangenehmen Personen machen. 

Ich finde es einfach richtig ignorant und naiv wenn man meint, Mobbing finde nur bei einem "triftigen Grund" statt. Erstens gibt es NIE einen Grund für Mobbing, und zweitens stimmt es schlicht nicht. 



> Meine Erfahrung sagt mit dass das eher deutlich weniger eine Rolle spielt. Jedenfalls gibt es mit gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern deutlich mehr Gründe für Mobbing als ohne.
> Und das kann ja nun kaum jemand bezweifeln.


Nein, deine Erfahrung kann ich nicht bezweifeln. Und jetzt? Dann gibt es eben mehr Gründe für Mobbing, dann gibt es eben auch mehr Gründe, gegen Mobbing anzukämpfen, mit den Schülern sowas zu thematisieren. Aber kein Wunder wenn in irgendwelchen zurückgebliebenen Volkschulen noch immer dieses heile-Welt-Szenario mit Mann und Frau, die heiraten, glücklich sind und Kinder bekommen, ein großes Haus haben, vielleicht noch Hund etc propagiert wird. Damit sage ich nicht, dass sowas verteufelt werden sollte, aber wenn man niemand irgendwas von gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren gehört hat, dann weiß man nichts damit anzufangen und lehnt es eher ab. 




> Deine Vergleiche sind echt wieder glorreich. Man merkt dass du ein linker Verfechter dessen bist, also eher weit links.
> Ich bin in der Sache eher neutral, ich lehne es nicht ab, weise aber auf erhebliche Probleme hin und die Probleme gibts ja laut einigen wieder nicht. Naja was anderes hab ich auch nicht erwartet.


Uns unterscheidet eines: Du willst nur die Symptome bekämpfen, ich die Ursache. Es ist ein Prozess, und das dauert. Aber es wurden schon so viele Fortschritte gemacht, wieso nicht auch das? Vor 120 Jahren war es auch unverstellbar dass Frauen wählen dürfen (zumindest in Österreich/Ungarn). Bis in die 70er oder 80er Jahre hat die Frau in Österreich die Erlaubnis ihres Mannes benötigt, um selbst arbeiten zu dürfen. Dass eine Frau für sich selbst sorgt, unvorstellbar, und wenn, wurden sie gesellschaftlich genauso geächtet oder verurteilt. 
Aller Anfang ist schwer, aber wenn man nie beginnt wird sich nie etwas ändern. 
Ob ich nun ein "linker Verfechter, und damit weit links bin" ist völlig unerheblich. Vermutlich würde ich als AfD-Wähler hier nicht sowas schreiben, aber ok, wenn du es unbedingt schreiben musst, nur zu. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz gegenüber gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe Paaren/Eltern hat einen hohen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Kindes und die ist in Deutschland in vielen Bereichen alles andere als gegeben.
> https://www.nllfs.org/images/uploads/pdf/2015-dutch-adolescents-lesbian-families.pdf
> 
> Diese Studie belegt das unter anderem.
> ...


Toll, und jetzt? Am besten am Status Quo festhalten?
Klar schadet fehlende gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz. 
Ich hab hier irgendwo eine Studie zu verringerten Suizidraten bei Jugendlichen in Verbindung mit Legalisierung von gleichgeschlechtlicher Heirat gepostet. Und deine Herangehensweise wäre halt sich zu verleugnen, ein Leben führen das von einer rückständigen Gesellschaft als normal angesehen wird? Der Schlüssel zu ewiger Glückseligkeit.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Diese Studie belegt das unter anderem.
> 
> So sehr schaden homosexuelle Eltern ihren Kindern wirklich



Liest du dir deine eigenen Links überhaupt durch?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny05 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Dimitrios1971 schrieb:


> Na tja. ich bin keine Homo aber ich wollte ein Satz anlegen
> 
> wie ich will das Die nicht die Mühe machen was ich vom roh Fleisch  in meinen Mund habe (Mett in brotchen) so ist mir egal was vom roh Fleisch  Sie diese auf den Popo rein legen.




Oh Mann,Ich habe keine Ahnung was Du damit sagen willst (vermutlich weißt Du es selbst nicht),aber so viele Fehler in einem Satz....

@Topic

Ja,Ich bin dafür.Weil Ich keine Probleme damit habe, das wenn 2 Menschen Verantwortung für einander übernehmen wollen,egal welchen Geschlechts.Aber die üblichen Homophoben hier im Forum sehen Homosexuelle ja wieder als kranke Individuen an,die dringend "geheilt" werden müssen.Die angeblich so moderne und aufgeklärte deutsche Gesellschaft befindet eher noch im Mittelalter.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Quat (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Natürlich schon weil wir ein Teil der Natur sind. Und es bei Tieren auch vorkommt. Normal kann es nicht sein weil es eine Minderheit ist.  Aber  das tolerieren und akzeptieren von Minderheiten in einer (Gesamt)Gesellschaft ja auch schon normal. Tu mich da noch etwas schwer mit.


Das klingt zumindest ehrlich, wenn auch;
Du schreibst von Gesellschaft. Die besteht aber aus einzelnen Individuen, nicht aus Brei!
Du schreibst von "normal". Dieses "normal", sind nur Regeln und Vorstellungen in dieser Gesellschaft.
Und da liegt auch schon das Problem! Es sind einzelne Menschen die anderen vorschreiben was normal und was es nicht ist und das schon sehr lange. Dann ist normal nur ein anderes Wort für krank! So krank wie diese Gesellschaft!
Sprüche wie; Leben und leben lassen, oder Worte wie Tolleranz, zeigen diese Krankheit sehr deutlich.
Wären sie ja überhaupt nicht nötig, in einem gesunden Miteinander.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Quat schrieb:


> Das klingt zumindest ehrlich, wenn auch;
> Du schreibst von Gesellschaft. Die besteht aber aus einzelnen Individuen, nicht aus Brei!
> Du schreibst von "normal". Dieses "normal", sind nur Regeln und Vorstellungen in dieser Gesellschaft.
> Und da liegt auch schon das Problem! Es sind einzelne Menschen die anderen vorschreiben was normal und was es nicht ist und das schon sehr lange. Dann ist normal nur ein anderes Wort für krank! So krank wie diese Gesellschaft!
> ...



Aha, wir brauchen also keine Regeln und Normen die ein normales Zusammenleben bestimmen? Jeder kann machen was er möchte weil er es möchte? Wen dein Nachbar Bock auf eine 4 wöchige durchgängige Metal-Fette mit hunderten Gästen hat die ausgibig feiern soll er machen? Wen  einer Bock hat dein Auto zu zertrümmern soll er Leben? Wen einer meint dir dein Geld abzocken zu können ist das Leben lassen? Gerade weil Menschen Individuen sind und Normalität und Leben lassen sehr freizügig definieren brauchst du Regeln und Normen die das zusammenleben in einer Gesellschaft festlegen.
Leben und Leben lassen mag in einer überschaubaren Gruppe von 10 bis 30 ehnlich gestrickten Leuten noch halbwegs funktionen bei einer Gesellschaft die aus dutzenden bis hunderten Millionen Mitgliedern besteht funktioniert das aber schlicht nicht mehr.
Dort hast du soviele unterschiedliche Individuen das es nunmal einen halbwegs gemeinsamen Konsenz und Regeln bedarf die bestimmen bis wie weit du gehen kannst und ab wann du die Regeln eines friedlichen Miteinanders brichst.
Diese Regeln und Normen sind sicher alles andere als perfekt und teilweise sicher auch antiquiert und rückständig, aber dann muss man eben etwas dafür tun das die Gesellschaft das mal auf einen zeitgemäßen Stand bringt und anpasst.

Was sicher nicht funktioniert ist zu sagen das wir das alles nicht brauchen wen alle so gleich normal wären.
Wer bestimmt überhaupt was ein gesundes Miteinander und Toleranz un Normalität ist? Du?
In einer Gesellschaft in der alle 99% der Menschen Sex mit Tieren als normal betachten würden, wer wäre den da der Intolerante? Die 99,9% die dafür sind, oder die 0,1% die wie Du denken, die es für unnormal und schädlich für die Tiere halten würden?

Den eine verblüffende Erkentnis, aber was gesundes Miteinander ist und was Tolerant ist das definiert auch in der Regel eine Gruppe oder Gesellschaft von Menschen, da gibt es auch keinen universellen Konsenz der unumstößliche Allgemeingültigkeit besitzt.
Es gibt schlicht nicht die Toleranz und das gesunde Miteinander.
Du kannst 1000 Leute fragen und wirst mindestens 200 verschiedene / abweichende Ansichten bekommen wie weit Toleranz geht und was diese Personen unter einem gesunden Miteinander verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage keineswegs Minderheiten abwerten.  Oder sagen das sie von der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen werden sollen. Die Frage was "normal"  ist schwer zu beantworten und hat auch mit (moralischen) Normen und Gesetzen zu tun.  Es gibt Dinge die dürfen eben nicht toleriert werden, das meinte wohl mein Vorposter damit.
Aber ich meinte das aus der Sicht eines Kindes welches z.B. bei andere Kindern sieht das 98% eine Mama und ein Papa haben. Das hinterfragt vielleicht irgendwann ob die beiden Väter "normal" sind oder nicht.
Ich denke schon das Homosexuelle dem Kind genau soviel Liebe schenken können. Nur wenn es anfängt irgendwann zu hinterfragen... ob es nicht dann doch irgendwelche Probleme gibt?


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mit Sicherheit wird das Kind das hinterfragen, nur ist es deswegen doch nicht negativ 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich meinte das aus der Sicht eines Kindes welches z.B. bei andere Kindern sieht das 98% eine Mama und ein Papa haben. Das hinterfragt vielleicht irgendwann ob die beiden Väter "normal" sind oder nicht.
> Ich denke schon das Homosexuelle dem Kind genau soviel Liebe schenken können. Nur wenn es anfängt irgendwann zu hinterfragen... ob es nicht dann doch irgendwelche Probleme gibt?



Öhm -- 100% haben eine Mutter und einen Vater. 
Nur wirst du das perfekte Familienbild eben nicht finden. Viele sind allein erziehend. Meistens die Mutter.
Du erziehst ja ein Kind vom ersten Tag an und ein Kind sollte immer hinterfragen und neugierig sein und die Eltern erklären dann dem Kind, wie die Welt so funktioniert.
Das ist ein normaler Vorgang, der nichts mit Mann/Frau oder Mann/Mann oder Frau/Frau zu tun hat.
Ich glaube, dass du dich mal von den Klischees lösen musst, an die du vermutlich denkst.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Von mir aus. Wegen mir können diese Gender-Spinner auch gerne Bäume oder ihre Haustiere heiraten, solange man ihnen kein Adoptionsrecht gibt, ist mir das egal.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Soso Gleichberechtigung ist also was für Spinner?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur wenn es anfängt irgendwann zu hinterfragen... ob es nicht dann doch irgendwelche Probleme gibt?



Was soll daran soviel andere Probleme verursachen als wenn du eine normale Hetrofamilie hast und Papa gesteht sich plötzlich ein das er doch schwul ist, oder Mama lesbisch, oder Papa / Mama fühlt sich im falschen Geschlecht gefangen und gesteht das dann irgendwann allen, das ist doch auch nicht "normal" und die Kinder müssen dann damit leben und lernen umzugehen.

Genauso ist es wohl auch kein "Normfamilien-normales Leben" für ein Kind mehr wen einer oder beide Eltern bei einem Unfall sterben, auch damit muss das Kind dann halt lernen umzugehen, oder wen Papa / Mama behindert sind, oder schwer erkranken, oder Analphabeten sind, oder Mutti als Prostituierte arbeiter, oder, oder, oder...

Es gibt soviele Dinge die von der als "normal" empfunden Normbild der Familie abweichen und alle diese Kinder lernen auf die eine oder ander Weise damit umzugehen, warum soll sich das grade dann drastisch davon unterscheiden nur weil Mama und Papa plötzlich Mann / Mann, oder Frau / Frau sind?

Die allermeisten dieser Kinder werden deshalb später trotzdem normale Erwachsene und keine "Freaks" oder "gestörte" Personen.

Am Ende ist die die Ganze Sorge um irgendwelche imagieren Probleme von schwulen / lesbischen Eltern die Kinder erziehen nur eines, künstlich konstruiert von Leuten, die entweder nicht mal wirklich über das Thema nachgedacht haben, oder von Rassisten die irgend einen künstlichen Grund finden / konstruieren wollen warum das problematisch sei.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Von mir aus. Wegen mir können diese Gender-Spinner auch gerne Bäume oder ihre Haustiere heiraten, solange man ihnen kein Adoptionsrecht gibt, ist mir das egal.



Warum. Kann dir doch egal sein, ob jemand einen Baum, oder seine Katze adoptiert. 

Solange niemand anderes in seinen Rechten beschränkt wird, sollte man doch die Freiheit lassen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, na warum kann ich mich dann nur daran erinnern das bei uns in der Grundschule schon ein Klassenmitglied gemobbt wurde weil es aus einer wirklich finanziell schwachen Familie kam?.



Sicher gibt es solche Fälle, gab es jetzt bei uns zum Beispiel nicht, aber der finanzielle Hintergrund der Eltern ist natürlich immer ein potenzieller Auslöser für Mobbing.
Da gibt es viele, gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern sind unter anderem halt auch einer der je nach gesellschaftlichem Umfeld größer oder kleiner ausfällt.
Und das kann man nun ja nicht abstreiten oder wegreden. Es gibt in der Gesellschaft immer noch weit verbreitet ne Art von Homophobie und wenn die Eltern eines Kindes dann zwei schwule Männer sind, sorgt das für sozialen Sprengstoff, den man wie richtigerweise schon gesagt wurde abmildern kann, wenn man von Anfang an drüber redet.



> Jemanden zu mobben weil er gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern hat ist nur einer von unzähligen völlig sinnbefreiten Argumenten Mobbing zu betreiben, aber eines ist es sicher nicht ein triftiger Grund für Mobbing.



Du musst das mehr aus der Sicht des Mobbers sehen. Wenn jemand eine Antipathie entwickelt, indem er gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern als eklig oder was auch immer empfindet, dann ist es für den Mobber wohl schon ein triftiger Grund das Kind aus der Homo-Ehe zu mobben. Man könnte es ja auch als Mobbing ansehen, wenn es aus Gruppen (Sport, Schullandheim oder was auch immer) deswegen ausgeschlossen wird oder das Kind bei Partys oder sonstwas ausgeschlossen wird.

Einen triftigen Grund gibt es auch der Sicht des Mobbing Opfers natürlich nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Z.b. wenn man in einer Tour Schwachsinn postet?:



Sowas könnte man eher dir unterstellen, auch hier wieder nix zum Thema beizutragen der Kaaruzo.



> Du sagst ihn einer Tour, wir sollen deine Links lesen und dann tust du es ja ganz offensichtlich selbst nicht. Was ein Fail



Ja Titel werden gewählt um die Aufmerksamkeit des Lesers zu erhaschen, das ist nun auch nichts neues.



> Liest dir mal deine Quelle nochmal durch... Haha, ist das peinlich alter



Wie du in meinem Kommentar siehst, habe ich aus dem Artikel eine niederländische Studie verlinkt die zeigt. dass Kinder abseits von gesellschaftlichem Sprengstoff bei gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern 
im mindesten genausogut aufwachsen, deshalb habe ich ja auch nichts dagegen.
Eine Studie dazu hab ich ja schon vor einigen Seiten verlinkt die das recht gut zeigt. Peinlich ist, dass du das wieder mal nicht lesen kannst und dich an einer Überschrift aufhängst.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, ich nehme an einfach weil es Mann und Frau sind oder?



Nein, eigentlich eher weniger, da geht's eher um das Umfeld und die Akzeptanz, bzw Thema Mobbing.



> Mir gehts in erster Linie darum, ob die Eltern ein gutes Umfeld für das Kind bieten, aber anscheinend haben wir da andere Prioritäten.



Im Prinzip eigentlich nicht. Ich stehe dem wie schon gesagt eher neutral gegenüber. Trotzdem hat man seine Bedenken, ich denke da werden viele Menschen in Deutschland die Auffassung teilen.



> Schön, und wenn man nie anfängt wird sich nie etwas ändern.



Also ist es dir egal wenn dein Kind evtl. darunter leiden könnte, weil irgendjemand mal anfangen muss?
Ich würde ja gern für Ideale einstehen, aber muss es denn erzwungen werden? Ich denke nicht.



> Auch alleinerziehende Eltern waren mal alles andere als normal. Das hat sich heute aber geändert, schon sehr komisch...



Natürlich ändern sich die Dinge. Aber ob jemand alleinerziehend ist oder ob ein schwules paar sein adoptiertes Kind erzieht, ist halt nochmal ein deutlicher Unterschied.



> So ein BS, tut mir wirklich leid, aber das ist irrsinnig dämlich.



Was glaubst du wieso es Menschen gibt die andere Menschen mobben, weil jene einen triftigen Grund darin sehen und sry gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern ist aus deren Sicht nunmal ein triftiger Grund, zum Beispiel das Kind dann auszuschließen oder was auch immer. Mobbing geschieht nicht immer aus Absicht weil jetzt jemand den anderen piesacken will.



> Das klingt ja fast so als ob es eine Rechtfertigung wäre für Mobbing.



Natürlich ist es das. Jemand ist abnormal und hat zwei Männer als Eltern. Die Klassenkameraden werden ja damit erstmal konfrontiert und wissen nicht wie sie damit umgehen sollen.
Vielleicht sind einige muslimischer Herkunft, erleben von ihrem Elternhaus eher Ablehnung gegenüber homosexuellen Personen.



> Das will ich dir nicht unterstellen, aber es klingt eben so.



Es sollte auch ein bisschen so klingen, damit jemand drauf anspringt.



> Komm mir bitte nicht mit so einem Blödsinn, Mobbing findet sehr oft aus trivialen (aus unserer Sicht) Gründen statt, deswegen ist es nicht weniger schlimm.



Mobbing ist vor allem ein Phänomen das in Gruppen auftritt. Also eine Gruppe mobbt zum Beispiel jemanden mit der Begründung XY. Da entstehen sehr schnell Dynamiken und dann findet es plötzlich jeder gut.
Und natürlich sind die Gründe im Generellen eher trivialer Natur, das was ich sagen will ist, dass eine sexuelle Orientierung der Eltern sicherlich ein triftiger Grund ist, für denjenigen der halt so eine Orientierung ablehnt und daher die Person aus der Gruppe ausschließt. 

Die Gesellschaft verändert sich, die Akzeptanz wird unten der liberalen Bevölkerungsschicht für gleichgeschlechtliche Eltern steigen.
Durch die ganzen Moslems die wir ins Land lassen wird diese Entwicklung aber im Mindesten stark verlangsamt, könnte auch sein dass sie wieder zurückgeht, was schade wäre.



> Ich finde es einfach richtig ignorant und naiv wenn man meint, Mobbing finde nur bei einem "triftigen Grund" statt. Erstens gibt es NIE einen Grund für Mobbing, und zweitens stimmt es schlicht nicht.



Klar gibt es "Gründe" für Mobbing. Du schließt jemanden aus deinem Freundeskreis aus, weil du ihn aufgrund Grund XY nicht magst oder seine Haltung ablehnst.
Du schließt ihn aus, weil er sich nicht ansprechend kleidet und du dich, wenn du dich mit ihm/ihr in der Öffentlichkeit zeigst, schadest, weil dich dann dein eigener Freundeskreis belächelt.
Oder eben was auch immer. Das ist für die Person selbst alles andere trivial. Von außen betrachtet kannst du es schlecht rechtfertigen jemanden zu mobben.

Wie gesagt sollte offen darüber gesprochen werden, zum Beispiel innerhalb der Klasse, dann kann man dem vorbeugen.



> Und jetzt? Dann gibt es eben mehr Gründe für Mobbing, dann gibt es eben auch mehr Gründe, gegen Mobbing anzukämpfen, mit den Schülern sowas zu thematisieren.



Ja es wird mehr Gründe für Mobbing geben. Die Debatten werden da härter geführt werden, die Kinder die aus anderen Ländern kommen und bei Eltern aufwachsen die ein deutlich konservativeres Familienbild - religiös verbunden - haben, werden da auch eine Rolle spielen.



> Uns unterscheidet eines: Du willst nur die Symptome bekämpfen, ich die Ursache.



Nein, im Gegenteil. Denn zu aller erst muss man ein Problem erkennen bevor man es lösen kann. Und das Problem der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz von gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehepaaren, vor allem mit den vielen Muslimen im Land, löst man nicht von heute auf morgen.
Deswegen teile ich die Ansicht nicht, dass sich die trivialen Gründe für Mobbing nicht in ihrer Intensität unterscheiden und deswegen alle in einem Fach verstaut werden. Mit dem Schild davor lautend: Trivial.
Das ist ein deutlich schwierigere Thematik als ob ein Kind wegen seiner Schuhe oder was auch immer gemobbt wird. Das kann man nicht so einfach auflösen.



> Aber es wurden schon so viele Fortschritte gemacht, wieso nicht auch das?



Das wird sicherlich kommen, die Frage ist nur wie lange es dauern wird und das hängt auch von der Gesellschaft ab.
Und leider ist zu sehen dass sich mehrere Länder wieder zurückentwickeln.
Die Türkei wäre da beispielhaft zu nennen, die ja eng mit Deutschland verbunden ist, wegen der vielen Migranten.



> Ob ich nun ein "linker Verfechter, und damit weit links bin" ist völlig unerheblich.



Es wird aber meistens bei jeder Debatte deutlich, wenn es darum geht dass irgendetwas erzwungen werden soll und das geht eben schlecht.



> Klar schadet fehlende gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz.



Ja eben, deshalb will ich mein Kind noch bei Vater und Mutter aufwachsen sehen. Den Kampf können derweil andere führen.



blautemple schrieb:


> Liest du dir deine eigenen Links überhaupt durch?



Naja, dein Vorwurf würde nicht kommen, wenn du meine Beiträge verfolgt hättest, aber kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Also willst du Gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern verbieten Kinder zu adoptieren weil es ein paar Idioten auf der Welt gibt, die evtl etwas dagegen haben könnten?


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Also willst du Gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern verbieten Kinder zu adoptieren weil es ein paar Idioten auf der Welt gibt, die evtl etwas dagegen haben könnten?



Ja, genau, das wollte ich damit sagen. Verbote sind die Lösung!
Tipp: Nur weil man seichte Bedenken hinsichtlich gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz äußert (schau dir mal die Umfrage in der Studie und die Percentages an), heißt das nicht dass man eine Adoption verbieten will. Wie kommst du auf den Trichter?
Wahrscheinlich denkst du immernoch ich würde meine eigenen Quellenangaben nicht lesen.


----------



## Quat (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha, wir brauchen also keine Regeln und Normen die ein normales Zusammenleben bestimmen? Jeder kann machen was er möchte weil er es möchte? Wen dein Nachbar Bock auf eine 4 wöchige durchgängige Metal-Fette mit hunderten Gästen hat die ausgibig feiern soll er machen? Wen  einer Bock hat dein Auto zu zertrümmern soll er Leben? Wen einer meint dir dein Geld abzocken zu können ist das Leben lassen? Gerade weil Menschen Individuen sind und Normalität und Leben lassen sehr freizügig definieren brauchst du Regeln und Normen die das zusammenleben in einer Gesellschaft festlegen.
> Leben und Leben lassen mag in einer überschaubaren Gruppe von 10 bis 30 ehnlich gestrickten Leuten noch halbwegs funktionen bei einer Gesellschaft die aus dutzenden bis hunderten Millionen Mitgliedern besteht funktioniert das aber schlicht nicht mehr.
> Dort hast du soviele unterschiedliche Individuen das es nunmal einen halbwegs gemeinsamen Konsenz und Regeln bedarf die bestimmen bis wie weit du gehen kannst und ab wann du die Regeln eines friedlichen Miteinanders brichst.
> Diese Regeln und Normen sind sicher alles andere als perfekt und teilweise sicher auch antiquiert und rückständig, aber dann muss man eben etwas dafür tun das die Gesellschaft das mal auf einen zeitgemäßen Stand bringt und anpasst.
> ...


Kurz vorweg; Tausch "normal" mal mit "natürlich", im Sinne von Natur, vielleicht erkennst du dann dein Dilemma.
Absolut richtig, das kennzeichnet Teile unserer Gesellschaft! Nur warum, warum tuen sie das? Und noch viel wichtiger, warum funktioniert es nicht? Denn es funktioniert überhaupt nicht!
Der Grund ist der Schlüssel! Irgendwie scheint es doch so, als darf es nicht funktionieren! Aber warum?
Selbst bei der Entscheidung zu diesem einen speziellen Thema; Ehe für alle, steht wiedermal nicht das Wohl oder Glück von Menschen im Vordergrund oder nur im Interesse, allein Machtinteressen und politisches Kalkül sind der Ausschlag!
Die Ehe für alle, sollte im Wahlkampf der Grünen eine entscheidene Rolle spielen. Diese, mittlerweile eher farblosen Sippe bleibt ja auch nicht viel, um sich bei "Wählern" anzubiedern. "Ihren Umweltschutz" haben sie ja Verkauft! Das wußte oder weiß Schwarze natürlich auch. Da dieses  ... aber eben Diskriminierung, Abgrenzung, Hass und Hetze braucht und keine Ehe für alle, wird das Gesetz so formuliert, dass es nicht schwer sein wird, es per Gericht zu kassieren. Für den Wahlauftritt der Dunkeldunkelgrünen ist das Thema aber verbrand!
Wenn es nicht so widerlich wär, könnte man den Schachzug fast bewundern.
Da fällt mir ein, Schach passt recht gut in dieses Moraldebakel, gewonnen wird durch töten.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Also willst du Gleichgeschlechtlichen Partnern verbieten Kinder zu adoptieren weil es ein paar Idioten auf der Welt gibt, die evtl etwas dagegen haben könnten?


Machst du es dir da nicht zu leicht? Ich habe den Thread gerade erst gelesen und überlegt was ich davon halte. Ich habe damit aber auch so meine Schwierigkeiten. Dass es solche "Idioten" gibt, ist eine Tatsache. Dass es Mobbing und Ausgrenzung gibt auch. Also was gibt's jetzt abzuwägen? Meiner Meinung nach die Laune der gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern! Ihnen scheint es ja wichtiger zu sein sich etwas zu gönnen (Kind), als die Gefühle des Kindes zu schützen. Sie sind erwachsen und stehen darüber, aber das Kind muss noch viel lernen und verstehen und vielleicht darunter leiden. Nur dieses vielleicht ist mir persönlich schon Grund genug um das nicht für gut zu befinden. Diese Eltern sind ein gutes Stück weit Egoisten und das Kind muss vielleicht leiden damit es ihnen besser geht. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht besser als das Verhalten der mobber, die es aber teilweise (in der Schule) einfach noch nicht besser wissen. Die machen das ja oft nur um irgendwie Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen, sich als vermeintlich stark hervor zu tun. Also sehr ähnlich der Eltern. Diese wollen sich aber nicht stärken (wie der unsichere mobber), sondern einfach besser fühlen... sich bereichern.

Die letzten paar Jahrzehnte war es modern nur Lebensgemeinschaften zu führen, die Ehe war out, zu konservativ. Jetzt aber will man es unbedingt. Meine Frage ist, warum? Was ist denn Ehe und woher stammt sie? Aus einer Zeit wo Mann und Frau das einzige mögliche Paar waren. Wo die Frauen den Haushalt schmissen, Kinder gebären sollten! und deren Erziehung nach Vorgabe des Mannes übernahmen. Das alles wurde in den letzten Jahrzehnten gekippt und jetzt wo außer dem Versprechen der Treue bis in den Tod nichts mehr übrig ist, da wollen ausgerechnet die welche das alles für nichtig erklärt haben plötzlich die Ehe. Als Titel, Trophäe. Jedenfalls wirkt das oft so. 

Im Job musste ich mich immer wieder entscheiden. Geld und Karriere, oder Gewissen und Spaß. Spaß geht zwar oft auch mit Karriere, aber ab einem gewissen Level nur ohne moralische Bedenken. 
Bei der Ehe und Kindern ist es doch eigentlich auch so einfach. Will ich Kinder, brauchts eine Mutter, einen Uterus wo dieses Kind entsteht. Entscheide ich mich als Kerl für einen Kerl, dann gibt's halt kein Kind. Die Tradition gibt vor dass ein Kind der Liebe wegen gezeugt werden sollte und nicht der Gleichberechtigung wegen. Mann kann zwar auch Mann lieben, denke ich, jedoch hat dieser dann keinen Uterus. Jetzt ist das allerdings eine vermeintlich altmodische, von der Kirche vorgegebene Einstellung, aber genau das ist die Ehe auch! Warum will man die Ehe, wenn man das was dieser spezielle Titel aussagt, nicht will. Warum ist man dann nicht mit der Partnerschaft zufrieden, das begreife ich einfach nicht.

Wenn ich will dass in meinem Fahrzeugschein steht, dass mein Fahrzeug Caprigelb metallic lackiert ist, dann muss ich diese Farbe auch auf dem Auto sehen. Ich kann da doch auch nicht einfach fordern, dass ein anderer Ton lackiert wird. Also der Titel geht einher mit den Rahmenbedingungen. Warum will man unbedingt das eine, ohne das andere. 
Wenn ich mich nicht kämmen mag, schneide ich die Haare kurz, dann darf ich aber nicht meckern, dass ich keinen Zopf tragen kann. 

Heutzutage haben wir eine Generation YouTube und Steam, die einfach immer alles fordern, ohne Abstriche machen zu wollen und das gleiche Verhalten sieht man auch bei dieser Diskussion. Man muss einfach mal akzeptieren dass man nicht alles haben kann wie man gerade will und sich damit zufrieden geben. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgomir (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin dafür und unterstütze auch den Kampf fürs Adoptionsrecht für Homosexuelle, bzw. gleich geschlechtliche Paare.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Mit der Ungleichbehandlung schaffst du doch überhaupt erst die Grundlage für so dämliches Verhalten, wenn man damit aufhört ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis das auch vollständig in der Köpfen der Gesellschaft ankommt.
Wenn wir ewig nach deiner Argumentation verfahren ändert sich eventuell nie etwas und das kann ja wohl nicht in deinem Sinne sein.

Was jetzt modern oder "In" ist, ist mir dabei völlig schnurzpiepegal, wenn ein Homo- bzw. Hetero-Pärrchen heiraten und Kinder kriegen/adoptieren will dann soll es das tun.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Heutzutage haben wir eine Generation YouTube und Steam, die einfach immer alles fordern, ohne Abstriche machen zu wollen und das gleiche Verhalten sieht man auch bei dieser Diskussion. Man muss einfach mal akzeptieren dass man nicht alles haben kann wie man gerade will und sich damit zufrieden geben.



Na blos gut das du nicht vor 200 Jahren als Leibeigener in Russland geboren wurdest und dein Lehnsherr dir sagt das du nunmal akzeptieren musst das man nicht alles haben kann und du dich mit deiner Situation zufrieden geben solltest.


----------



## Quat (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Im Job musste ich mich immer wieder entscheiden. Geld und Karriere, oder Gewissen und Spaß. Spaß geht zwar oft auch mit Karriere, aber ab einem gewissen Level nur ohne moralische Bedenken.
> Bei der Ehe und Kindern ist es doch eigentlich auch so einfach. Will ich Kinder, brauchts eine Mutter, einen Uterus wo dieses Kind entsteht. Entscheide ich mich als Kerl für einen Kerl, dann gibt's halt kein Kind. Die Tradition gibt vor dass ein Kind der Liebe wegen gezeugt werden sollte und nicht der Gleichberechtigung wegen. Mann kann zwar auch Mann lieben, denke ich, jedoch hat dieser dann keinen Uterus. Jetzt ist das allerdings eine vermeintlich altmodische, von der Kirche vorgegebene Einstellung, aber genau das ist die Ehe auch! Warum will man die Ehe, wenn man das was dieser spezielle Titel aussagt, nicht will. Warum ist man dann nicht mit der Partnerschaft zufrieden, das begreife ich einfach nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich will dass in meinem Fahrzeugschein steht, dass mein Fahrzeug Caprigelb metallic lackiert ist, dann muss ich diese Farbe auch auf dem Auto sehen. Ich kann da doch auch nicht einfach fordern, dass ein anderer Ton lackiert wird. Also der Titel geht einher mit den Rahmenbedingungen. Warum will man unbedingt das eine, ohne das andere.
> Wenn ich mich nicht kämmen mag, schneide ich die Haare kurz, dann darf ich aber nicht meckern, dass ich keinen Zopf tragen kann.


Das klingt jetzt so, als hättest du dich für deine sexuelle Ausrichtung entscheiden könne!
Wann hast du das, in der Pubertät oder später? Wie war das? Was hat dich dazu geführt? Das ist wissenschaftlich gesehen, mit Sicherheit von unvorstellbarer Bedeutung!
Wahl haben und nicht wählen können, macht den Unterschied zum Autokauf.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ganz klar ein Ja. Was auch sonst? Es gibt keinerlei realistische Gründe für ein nein...


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Quat schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt so, als hättest du dich für deine sexuelle Ausrichtung entscheiden könne!
> Wann hast du das, in der Pubertät oder später? Wie war das? Was hat dich dazu geführt? Das ist wissenschaftlich gesehen, mit Sicherheit von unvorstellbarer Bedeutung!
> Wahl haben und nicht wählen können, macht den Unterschied zum Autokauf.


Was hat das mit der sexuellen Orientierung zu tun? Ich hab mir doch auch nicht aussuchen können ob ich als Frau oder Mann geboren werde. Das passiert und so wie ich als Frau keine andere Frau schwängern kann, kann ich als Mann kein Kind gebären. Das muss man nicht ändern. Damit lebe ich einfach. 

Mir ging es doch nur um eine einzige Sache. Wann wurde der Begriff Ehe definiert und was hatte das für Spezifikationen? Warum will man jetzt unbedingt dass dieses eine Wort irgendwo steht, statt einem anderen unter dem die Welt aber das gleiche versteht?

Damit du mich vielleicht besser verstehst. Ich bin verheiratet und habe den Namen meiner Frau angenommen. Warum? Einfach aus sachlichen Gründen. Ihr Name war leichter zu verstehen (z.B. Am Telefon) und als wir darüber geredet haben meinte sie, dass sie meinen Namen annehmen würde, ihr das aber noch komisch vorkommt. Mir jedoch sind Namen und Titel komplett egal. Also hab ich einfach meinen Familiennamen abgestoßen und ihren angenommen. Einfach weil sie dann keine Umgewöhnung brauchte und der Name für jeden anderen vielleicht etwas leichter zu verstehen ist. 
Daraufhin gab's in meiner Familie riesen Theater, das ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen konnte. Für mich sind Begriffe Schall und Rauch, solange sie keine Definition beherbergen. Genau das ist bei der klassischen Ehe doch aber gegeben. 

Im Titel hier steht etwas von Homoehe, also warum nicht was neues definieren und "Hehe" nennen? Also Ehe mit "H" davor? Dann gäbe es keinen Streit und keiner könnte meckern.
In der klassischen Ehe gibt es Mann und Frau. Bis auf eine Ausnahme wollte kein gleichgeschlechtliches Paar das ich kenne aber die klassischen Rollen von Mann und Frau darstellen. Warum also wollen sie unbedingt diesen klassischen Begriff irgendwo auf einem Blatt Papier stehen haben? Das ist es, was ich nicht verstehe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Cleriker: Anders rum: Wieso soll es denn nicht Ehe heißen? 

Ich empfinde es als diskrimierend, dass ich eben nicht verheiratet bin sondern "nur" verpartnert. Das ist ein Stigma. Warum muss man da unterscheiden?


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Was jetzt modern oder "In" ist, ist mir dabei völlig schnurzpiepegal, wenn ein Homo- bzw. Hetero-Pärrchen heiraten und Kinder kriegen/adoptieren will dann soll es das tun.



Ich finde das mit der Ehe und Kindern adoptieren völlig in Ordnung.
Wenn schon, dann richtig.
Aber, bei so was muss ich immer automatisch an die Schule denken, wenn dann die Kinder später gehänselt werden, weil sie bspw 2 Väter haben.
Da kann man nur hoffen das das in ein paar Jahren einfach so normal ist das kein Hahn mehr danach kräht.
Wobei man ja andererseits hört das Mobbing in den letzten Jahren drastisch zugenommen hat.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Rizzard, ja es sollte hoffentlich irgendwann so normal wie 'Kaugummi kaun' sein.

Aber so lange das Wort 'schwul' als Schmipfwort missbraucht wird, haben wir da noch einen Weg hin...


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der sexuellen Orientierung zu tun? Ich hab mir doch auch nicht aussuchen können ob ich als Frau oder Mann geboren werde. *Das passiert und so wie ich als Frau keine andere Frau schwängern kann, kann ich als Mann kein Kind gebären. Das muss man nicht ändern. Damit lebe ich einfach.*



Nach der "Logik" sollte man dann doch hetrosexuellen Paaren, die aus verschiedenen von der Natur verursachten Gründen keine Kinder bekommen können (Impotenz, Krankheit, Unfall, genetischer Defekt, ect.), ja auch nicht erlauben Kinder zu adoptieren, weil die sollten doch dann gefälligst auch einfach damit leben das die Natur nicht vorgesehen hat das sie Kinder bekommen können...

Merkst du wie skuril und absurd diese Argumentation im Grunde ist?



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei man ja andererseits hört das Mobbing in den letzten Jahren drastisch zugenommen hat.



Ich weiß nicht ob Mobbing wirklich zugenommen hat, oder ob man es heute nur nicht mehr medial und gesellschaftlich beachtet als früher. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht behaupten das es das meiste von dem was man heute so alles als Mobbing bezeichnet zu meiner Schulzeit nicht auch schon gegeben hätte, es hat sich in der Regel nur niemand wirklich dafür interessiert / so wahrgenommen das jemand von anderen gemobbt wurde.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Rizzard, ja es sollte hoffentlich irgendwann so normal wie 'Kaugummi kaun' sein.
> 
> Aber so lange das Wort 'schwul' als Schmipfwort missbraucht wird, haben wir da noch einen Weg hin...



Wenn man hier so manche Kommentare liest wird das noch in 1000 Jahren ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Man liest aber doch auch immer wieder von den Misständen in den "normalen" Familien... Warum sollte es Kindern in gleichgeschlechtlicher Ehe denn nun schlechter ergehen als denen in diesen Familien? Mal davon abgesehen könnten diese Adoptivkinder auch gemobbt werden wenn sie in das klassische Familienbild hinein gegeben werden. das Alles ist eine Frage des Vorlebens, Kinder werden ohne Vorurteile geboren.


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Habe heute noch einen schönen Tweet gesehen der das ganze gut zusammenfasst. "Ich bin der letzte der was gegen Homosexuelle hat [...] aber ich mache keine Religion draus".

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach die Laune der gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern! Ihnen scheint es ja wichtiger zu sein sich etwas zu gönnen (Kind), als die Gefühle des Kindes zu schützen. Sie sind erwachsen und stehen darüber, aber das Kind muss noch viel lernen und verstehen und vielleicht darunter leiden. Nur dieses vielleicht ist mir persönlich schon Grund genug um das nicht für gut zu befinden. Diese Eltern sind ein gutes Stück weit Egoisten und das Kind muss vielleicht leiden damit es ihnen besser geht. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht besser als das Verhalten der mobber, die es aber teilweise (in der Schule) einfach noch nicht besser wissen. Die machen das ja oft nur um irgendwie Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen, sich als vermeintlich stark hervor zu tun. Also sehr ähnlich der Eltern. Diese wollen sich aber nicht stärken (wie der unsichere mobber), sondern einfach besser fühlen... sich bereichern.



Den Satz musste ich echt 3x lesen.
Wieso sind homosexuelle Paare egoistischer? Das musst du mal erklären.
Gerade wenn du ein Kind adoptieren willst, machst du dir viel mehr Gedanken darüber, wie das ablaufen wird, als wenn eine Frau plötzlich schwanger wird, weil Pille/Kondom versagt haben. Die hat keinen Plan, was nun wird.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Also denkst du das alle natürlichen Schwangerschaften Unfälle sind? 

Deine Frage hatte ich doch schon in meinem post erklärt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Mobbing wirklich zugenommen hat, oder ob man es heute nur nicht mehr medial und gesellschaftlich beachtet als früher. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht behaupten das es das meiste von dem was man heute so alles als Mobbing bezeichnet zu meiner Schulzeit nicht auch schon gegeben hätte, es hat sich in der Regel nur niemand wirklich dafür interessiert / so wahrgenommen das jemand von anderen gemobbt wurde.



Nun vor Social Network war Mobbing vermutlich einfacher zu ertragen.
Da war es eben "nur" der Pausenhof, und nicht ein (womöglich) viel größerer Kreis.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Na gut, aber niemand wird gezwungen sich bei Facebook und Co anzumelden. Das gilt es wohl abzuwägen. Entweder man lässt sich nerven weil man es nicht hat, oder man lässt sich im schlechtesten Fall dort angreifen. Dazu gehört natürlich etwas Rückrad. 
Wie schwierig das ist, sieht man teilweise ja selbst hier in den threads zu WhatsApp und Facebooknews. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also denkst du das alle natürlichen Schwangerschaften Unfälle sind?



wie viele sind denn monatelang geplant?


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Also ich kann das zwar nur sehr begrenzt aus meinem Umfeld abschätzen (Freunde, Bekannte, Eltern aus Kindergarten und Schule), aber da sind es fast alle.
Ich bekomme zwar ebenso durch Fernsehen und Radio mit dass es auch anders laufen kann, jedoch denke ich wirklich, dass es größtenteils keine Zufälle sind.
Das geht dann in der Regel mit jahrelangen Beziehungen einher in denen man sich das überlegt und darüber redet. 
Ist das in deinem Umfeld so anders?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich kann das zwar nur sehr begrenzt aus meinem Umfeld abschätzen (Freunde, Bekannte, Eltern aus Kindergarten und Schule), aber da sind es fast alle.
> Ich bekomme zwar ebenso durch Fernsehen und Radio mit dass es auch anders laufen kann, jedoch denke ich wirklich, dass es größtenteils keine Zufälle sind.
> Das geht dann in der Regel mit jahrelangen Beziehungen einher in denen man sich das überlegt und darüber redet.
> Ist das in deinem Umfeld so anders?
> ...



Man kann zwar planen ein gemeinsames Kind bekommen zu wollen, ob und wann es dann aber am Ende klappt ist kaum planbar. Denke mal darauf will Threshold unter anderen hinaus.
Du kannst Glück haben und es klappt direkt beim ersten Versuch und du kannst Pech haben und es dauert Jahre und es rechnet schon keiner mehr damit das es noch klappt, bis deine Frau schwanger wird. 
Oder aber du hast sogar richtig viel Pech und planst ein gemeinsames Kind und dann funktioniert es aus unterschiedlichen unglücklichen Umständen / Gegebenheiten nicht...

Die Planbarkeit vom Kinderkriegen ist also nur bedingt in der Praxis umsetzbar.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wieso Umfeld?
Schau dir doch mal die Statistik über Schwangerschaften von Minderjährigen an.
Wenn ich nicht irre, müssten das so um die 10.000 pro Jahr sein.
Und da habe ich keine Ahnung, wie "gewollt" die sind.
Dann die Schwangerschaften lediger Frauen. Da hab ich allerdings keine passable Statistik gefunden. 
Die Schwangerschaft abgebrochen haben jedoch 67.000 der ledigen Frauen. Daher folge ich daraus, dass es logischer Weise mehr Schwangerschaften gab.

Also, gewollte Schwangerschaften sind eher selten. Die meiner Frau waren auch eher Zufall bzw. "Unfälle".


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Naja, ohne Sex gibt es für gewöhnlich keine Schwangerschaft. So ganz von allein wird das nicht passiert sein.
Außerdem muss ich gerade staunen. Ich dachte wir reden hier immer noch über Ehen/Lebensgemeinschaften und die daraus resultierenden Schwangerschaften. 
Also es ist möglich, dass wir über unterschiedliche Dinge gesprochen haben. Kann das sein?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

@Cleriker: 

Lass doch Menschen selbst zu Wort kommen, die in der Situation waren, also von Schwulen Eltern großgezogen wurden. Sehr beeindruckt hat mich da Raphael Zinser neulich bei Maybrit Illner. Der ist 16 ... unfassbar eloquent und intelligent. Ich wünschte ich wäre in dem Alter auch nur annähernd so drauf gewesen. Was er zu sagen hat und wie er es sagt ist mehr als bemerkenswert. Hier die ganze Sendung, Raphael kommt aber erst später dazu (ab ca. 40 Minuten). 

Scheidungsgrund: Ehe fur alle – das Ende der Grossen Koalition? - ZDFmediathek

Eine Zusammenfassung von dem was er gesagt hat, findet sich auf der Huffington Post: 

Ehe fur alle: Bei "Maybrit Illner" stellt ein 16-Jahriger alle Konservativen bloss

Richtig schrecklich sind übrigens viele der Kommentare unter dem Beitrag auf der HP. Manchmal möchte ich einfach nur noch kotzen ob der Ignoranz der Menschen. Wirklich.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, ohne Sex gibt es für gewöhnlich keine Schwangerschaft. So ganz von allein wird das nicht passiert sein.
> Außerdem muss ich gerade staunen. Ich dachte wir reden hier immer noch über Ehen/Lebensgemeinschaften und die daraus resultierenden Schwangerschaften.
> Also es ist möglich, dass wir über unterschiedliche Dinge gesprochen haben. Kann das sein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Ich rede von Schwangerschaften allgemein.
Ich kenne die Statistik nicht, aber Frauen werden ja nicht nur schwanger, wenn sie in einer Ehe oder Beziehung leben.
Und gewollt ist eine Schwanger auch dann nicht unbedingt, wenn man in einer Ehe oder Beziehung ist.
Meine Frau hat als Beispiel studiert als sie schwanger wurde. Sie hat das Studium abgebrochen und ist Mutter geworden.
Und andere Frauen, die vielleicht beruflich aufsteigen wollen oder einen Lebenstraum erfüllen wollen, sind möglicher Weise ebenfalls daran gehindert, wenn sie schwanger werden.
Kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Jeder muss selbst damit umgehen, was nun weiter abläuft.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Cleriker:
> 
> Lass doch Menschen selbst zu Wort kommen, die in der Situation waren, also von Schwulen Eltern großgezogen wurden. Sehr beeindruckt hat mich da Raphael Zinser neulich bei Maybrit Illner. Der ist 16 ... unfassbar eloquent und intelligent. Ich wünschte ich wäre in dem Alter auch nur annähernd so drauf gewesen. Was er zu sagen hat und wie er es sagt ist mehr als bemerkenswert. Hier die ganze Sendung, Raphael kommt aber erst später dazu:
> 
> ...



Klasse Video


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Cleriker:



Nett von dir.  Das Video kann ich allerdings nicht ohne weiteres gucken. Ich hab ja (wie bereits aus etlichen threads bekannt ist) sehr mieses Internet und dadurch läuft das eher so: Playtaste drücken, warten. Dann wenn das Bild anfängt sich zu bewegen, sofort auf pause und etwa eine Minute warten. Dann Play und 20-30 Sekunden gucken. Pause. Und das die ganze Zeit. Ich hab dann gedacht, drücke ich Play und warte einfach mal 30 Minuten... Falsch gedacht. Der lädt scheinbar nur knapp zwei Minuten im voraus und dann wird gewartet.

Dafür hab ich direkt die vermeintliche Zusammenfassung gelesen, die aber etwas einseitig wirkt. Wenn ich den Jungen so sehe, wirkt er auf mich nicht wie der typische Jugendliche aus der unteren Mittelschicht (vovon es die meisten gibt). Könnte es sein, dass der Junge nicht unbedingt repräsentativ für den Durchschnitt ist? Die Frage meine ich ernst, solange ich das Video nicht gesehen habe.
Sollte das noch klappen, mache ich das im Edit kenntlich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Repräsentativ ist er sicher nicht und das kann ein einzelner auch niemals sein. 

Der Junge ist, wie ich schon schrieb, sicher eine Ausnahme was seine Intelligenz und sein Auftreten angeht. Und ich bezweifle auch nicht, dass er in einem Umfeld aufgewachsen ist, in dem Mobbing und Niedermachen andersartiger nicht die Regel ist. 

Aber das ändert absolut nichts an dem was er sagt. Wenn Du die Gelegenheit hast, das Video anzuschauen (wie gesagt, spul auf 40:00 vor - auch nach dem Interview diskutiert er am Tisch immer wieder weiter), dann solltest Du das tun. 

Wenn eine Gruppe jemanden mobben will, einen schwächeren sucht, dann findet sie auch einen Grund. Jetzt zu sagen, man möchte verhindern, dass jemand aus dem Grund gemobbt wird, dass seine Eltern Schwul sind, dann ist das im meinen Augen ein wenig heuchlerisch. Denn: Wenn es normal wäre, dass Eltern auch gleichgeschlechtlich sein können, dann wäre das auch kein Grund mehr für ein Mobbing. Also sollte man doch einfach das Problem bei der Wurzel packen und die das Ungewöhnliche zur Normalität machen - das funktioniert viel besser. 

Viel mehr werden Kinder übrigens gemobbt, weil man sie für schwul hält - völlig unabhängig davon übrigens, ob sie tatsächlich schwul sind oder nicht. Es reicht schon, ein paar Klischees zu erfüllen. Es wäre an der Gesellschaft, das Stigma der Homosexualität aufzulösen, DADURCH würde man tatsächlich etwas bewirken, vielen Kindern das Leben zu erleichtern, nämlich ganz einfach dadurch, dass es kein Grund wäre, jemanden zu beleidigen oder auch sich schlechter zu fühlen. 

Warum glaubst Du, habe ich mich in meiner Jugend so hart getan, mich so zu akzeptieren, wie ich bin? Meinst Du, das war gut für mich? Wenn in den 80ern schwul sein bereits in der Öffentlichkeit akzeptiert gewesen wäre und schwule als normaler, offener Teil der Gesellschaft aufgetreten wären, als Eltern, als Paare auf der Straße usw. (und auch damals waren in meinem 20.000 Einwohner Kaff sicherlich um die 1000 schwule Männer... nur hab ich sie nie bemerkt!), dann wäre meine Jugend sicher deutlich besser und einfacher verlaufen, als sie ist. 

Also wenn Du das Wohl von Kindern und Jugendlichen im Auge hast, dann musst Du auch konsequent sein!


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Laut Umfragen ist die Akzeptanz doch sowieso im Großteil der Bevölkerung vorhanden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Habe ich eine gemeinsame Diskussion vergessen? Ich weiß doch überhaupt nicht wie deine Jugend war. 

Dem Absatz davor stehe ich übrigens äußerst skeptisch gegenüber. Denkst du wirklich, dass nur weil man etwas als offiziell normal erklärt, es plötzlich anders wahrgenommen wird. Warum glaubst du, hatte man etwas gegen deine Homosexualität? Weil es im Duden unter unnormal steht, oder weil die meisten Männer mit dem Gefühl auf die Welt kommen, nichts von anderen Männern zu wollen. Die Menschen mögen nicht, was sie nicht nachvollziehen können. Ich hasse! (und den Begriff benutze ich so gut wie nie in meinem Leben, weil ich ihn viel viel viel zu extrem und absolut finde), den Geschmack von Leber. Ich brauche die nur zu riechen, oder zu sehen wie jemand sie isst und ich bin angewidert. So weit, dass ich am Nachbartisch sitzend, nicht mal mehr meinem Gespräch folgen kann. Das ist so und war so und wird sich vermutlich auch nicht ändern, obwohl ich es immer mal wieder versuche. 
Für mich persönlich kann ich sagen, dass ich Frauen wundervoll finde. Das ist für mich wie für andere, Kunst anzusehen. Frauen sind etwas, dass mich in seinen Bann zieht, ohne dass ich etwas dafür tue. Männer hingegen nehme ich wahr wie den Goldfisch vom Nachbarn. Ich weiß es gibt sie, aber es ist mir schnurz. Also ich habe noch niemals einen Mann als interessant empfunden, selbst wenn ich ihn für seine Fertigkeiten, oder Wissen eigentlich beneiden könnte. Der verschwindet aus meinem Blickfeld (z B. Kopf gedreht, sitzt aber noch genau neben mir) und das war's. Kein Gedanke mehr an ihn. Ich glaube du hast das vorhin geschrieben: "man sucht sich sowas nicht aus".
Ich könnte dir nicht nachempfinden, selbst wenn ich es unbedingt wollte. Du bist sehr sicher aber auch nicht imstande meine Gefühle zu verstehen. Genau das trifft bestimmt aber auch auf manche krass konservativen zu. Es geht nur, dass man ihnen den Mund verbietet, aber nicht, dass man ihnen Mitgefühl aufzwingt. Da denke ich wirklich, hat es nichts mit einer Anerkennung als Standard zu tun. 

----------

Nochmal zu dem oben:
Wie sind wir jetzt von der Ehe und Adoption auf ungewollte Schwangerschaften gekommen?
Ich hab jedenfalls gegoogelt, dass 2016 knapp 770.000 Geburten hier in D stattfanden. Da die abgebrochenen noch mit drauf und du landest fur Die nicht gewollten Schwangerschaften bei knapp über 10%.
Das würde ich ganz klar als den geringeren/ungewöhnlicheren Teil bezeichnen. Eigentlich wollte ich darauf nicht eingehen, weil ich den Zusammenhang nicht erkenne, aber ich wollte auch nicht den Eindruck machen das einfach zu übergehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

@Amon: Na, dann stell Dich mal in München auf den Marienplatz und küsse Deinen Freund.


----------



## Grestorn (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Habe ich eine gemeinsame Diskussion vergessen? Ich weiß doch überhaupt nicht wie deine Jugend war.


Ein paar Seiten zurück in diesem Thread habe ich ziemlich viel über mich und meine Jugend geschrieben. Ich dachte, das hättest Du gelesen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem Absatz davor stehe ich übrigens äußerst skeptisch gegenüber. Denkst du wirklich, dass nur weil man etwas als offiziell normal erklärt, es plötzlich anders wahrgenommen wird.


Bestimmt nicht weil man es als "normal" erklärt, sondern wenn man es als normal empfindet. 

Und als normal empfindet man es dann, wenn man Homosexualität von Anfang als etwas völlig normales in der Gesellschaft wahrnimmt, weil es einfach überall sichtbar ist. Nicht außergewöhnlicher als rote Haare zu haben oder ein asiatisches Gesicht. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du, hatte man etwas gegen deine Homosexualität?


Ich weiß nicht, ob man was dagegen gehabt hätte, es gab sie in meiner Jugend schlicht nicht. Man hatte davon gehört, aber es war etwas völlig fremdes, was man nur in Hollywood, weit weit weg sieht, über das die Nase gerümpft wurde. Würdest Du so sein wollen? Wie würdest Du damit umgehen, wenn Du feststellt, dass Du am Ende so einer sein könntest? Könntest Du mit Dir selbst leben?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Weil es im Duden unter unnormal steht, oder weil die meisten Männer mit dem Gefühl auf die Welt kommen, nichts von anderen Männern zu wollen.


Die meisten Männer sind auch Schwarz- oder Braunhaarig. Nichts desto trotz werden Blonde und Rote Haare nicht als unnormal angesehen. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Menschen mögen nicht, was sie nicht nachvollziehen können.


Das stimmt, ist aber ziemlich eigenartig. Männer kennen doch jede Menge Menschen, die Männer sexuell attraktiv finden. Glauben denn alle Männer, Frauen würden an Geschmacksverwirrung leiden? Warum ist es für einen Mann so schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass man einen Mann als sexuell attraktiv empfinden kann? Glauben Männer ernsthaft, es ist das Machohafte, das Geld und die Versorgung alleine, die Frauen mit Männern ins Bett steigen lässt?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hasse! (und den Begriff benutze ich so gut wie nie in meinem Leben, weil ich ihn viel viel viel zu extrem und absolut finde), den Geschmack von Leber. Ich brauche die nur zu riechen, oder zu sehen wie jemand sie isst und ich bin angewidert. So weit, dass ich am Nachbartisch sitzend, nicht mal mehr meinem Gespräch folgen kann. Das ist so und war so und wird sich vermutlich auch nicht ändern, obwohl ich es immer mal wieder versuche.


Das ist absolut ok, aber ist es für Dich so schwer nachvollziehbar, dass es Menschen gibt, die Leber gerne mögen? Und selbst, wenn Du das absolut nicht nachvollziehen kannst, schaust Du deswegen auf sie herab? Würdest Du eine Freundschaft in Frage stellen, weil Dein Freund sich als Leber-Liebhaber herausstellt? Würdest Du ihn als unnormal bezeichnen?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich kann ich sagen, dass ich Frauen wundervoll finde. Das ist für mich wie für andere, Kunst anzusehen. Frauen sind etwas, dass mich in seinen Bann zieht, ohne dass ich etwas dafür tue. Männer hingegen nehme ich wahr wie den Goldfisch vom Nachbarn. Ich weiß es gibt sie, aber es ist mir schnurz.


Schau her, das ist Deine Prägung bei der Arbeit. Bei mir ist es exakt umgekehrt. Ich konnte als Teenager nie verstehen, was meine ganzen Freunde an den Frauen finden, nach denen sie sich umgedreht haben, über die sie die üblichen Sprüche losgelassen haben usw. Ich habs versucht, sie haben mir einfach nichts gegeben. 
Verstehe einfach, dass sexuelle Präferenz nichts anders als eine Prägung ist, wodurch auch immer sie entsteht. Wir werden vermutlich damit geboren und müssen unser ganzes Leben danach ausrichten. Und keine der Prägungen ist besser oder schlechter als eine andere. 

Toleranz ist einfach auch zu akzeptieren, dass es andere Positionen gibt als die eigene und dass sie nicht weniger Wert sein müssen. In so fern toleriere ich auch Deine Ansichten. So lange sie nicht dazu führen, dass ich diskriminiert werde oder andere darunter leiden müssen, weil sie sich schlecht und minderwertig fühlen. Und genau das passiert, wenn man Menschen einredet, sie wären nicht normal, nur weil sie anders als die Mehrheit geboren wurden. 

Früher waren das Rothaarige, Brillenträger, Schwarze und Schwule sowieso... Heute ist das meiste davon als normal akzeptiert, bei der Homosexualität leider bei vielen aber immer noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wie sagt man so schön, die Freiheit des Einen, endet dort wo die Freiheit eines anderen eingeschränkt wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> @Amon: Na, dann stell Dich mal in München auf den Marienplatz und küsse Deinen Freund.


Ich hab halt nur von Umfragen gesprochen, da kommt es ja eh drauf an wo man die macht. 😉 Hatte da aber auch nur kurz eine einzige Statistik gesehen, keine Ahnung ob da auch nach anderen dingen wie Adoption usw. gefragt wurde. Und im tiefschwarzen München sollte das doch klar sein. Kannst aber von Glück sagen dass du nicht in Münster bist, da stecken die dich wenn du das machst gleich in die Ketzer Käfige. 😁

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

München ist nicht "Bayern" und politisch schon lange Rot.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Na gut, aber niemand wird gezwungen sich bei Facebook und Co anzumelden. Das gilt es wohl abzuwägen. Entweder man lässt sich nerven weil man es nicht hat, oder man lässt sich im schlechtesten Fall dort angreifen. Dazu gehört natürlich etwas Rückrad.
> Wie schwierig das ist, sieht man teilweise ja selbst hier in den threads zu WhatsApp und Facebooknews.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Naja, man kann auch jemanden mobben der nicht auf Facebook angemeldet ist, ganz einfach indem man diese Person irgendwie bloßstellt, irgendein Geheimnis ausplaudert, Fotos/Videos veröffentlicht. 
Klingt ja fast so als ob die Opfer selbst schuld wären, was ich dir aber nicht unterstellen möchte. 

Was vielleicht noch interessant ist: 
Gay Family Values, ein Social-Media Auftritt eines gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehepaares aus Kalifornien. Finanziell ziemlich genau in der Mittelschicht positioniert, und die haben zwei Kinder adoptiert nachdem deren Eltern kein sicheres Zuhause mehr bieten konnten. 
Hier ein Video zum Thema Mobbing 
Ask A Gay Family Ep. 3 Do the kids get teased - YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ...



Also ich sag mal so. Wenn einer meiner Freunde beispielsweise spontan bei mir vorbei kommen sollte weil er z.B. gerade verlassen wurde, oder gefeuert, oder jemand gestorben ist der ihn wichtig war  und ich merke, dass er nach der Zubereitung von Leber riecht, dann bleibt er draußen. Ich könnte ihm ja eh nicht zuhören, weil ich abgelenkt wäre. Der Partner ist morgen auch noch weg, genau wie der Job und der verstorbene Mensch. Ich würde auch nie wieder mit ihm essen gehen, es sei denn er schwört mir hoch und heilig, dass er das niemals in meiner Gegenwart bestellt. 

Und zu deiner anderen Frage: Ja, es fällt mir so schwer. Das ist für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Quasi als würde mir jemand erklären, dass er sich in Algen am Strand verschossen hat. Ich kann was das angeht auch meine Frau nicht verstehen. Was meinst du wie oft ich sie frage was sie an mir findet und warum sie nicht ihre lesbische Freundin gewählt hat, die ihr ewig den Hof gemacht hat. Auch in die Sauna gehe ich deswegen nicht mehr. Ich mag einfach Männer nicht gern nackt sehen. Auch mich nicht, obwohl ich laut Aussagen anderer sehr gut geraten bin. Da kommen wir beide sicherlich nicht auf einen grünen Zweig. Das liegt auch schlicht an mir, ist mir klar. 
Trotz dass ich so denke, juckt es mich nicht wenn jemand sich zur Homosexualität bekennt. Soll jeder machen wie es ihm beliebt. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich es für das Kind eventuell als nicht so einfach beurteile und das Egoismus der Eltern nenne. 

Ich bin aber auch absolut der falsche wenn du eine durchschnittliche Antwort erhoffst. Also ich bin eher ein Außenseiter. Nicht weil ich dazu gemacht werde, sondern weil ich mich dazu mache. Ich kann mich mit fast nichts identifizieren. Deshalb sind mir Regeln und Normen wichtig. Ohne sie wüsste ich nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll.

Hier will jetzt eine Personengruppe unter der gleichen Norm laufen, ohne die Spezifikationen dieser zu erfüllen.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll. Doch... jetzt habe ich etwas.
HDMI ist ein Anschluss und der macht quasi immer das gleiche. Bild und Ton übertragen. Wenn homosexuelle Paare die gleichgestellte Ehe verlangen, dann ist das für mich als wenn HDMI 1.4 als HDMI 1.2 benannt werden will. Warum? Was bringt dieser Begriff denn? Warum nicht einfach einen eigenen Standard? 
Also falls das bisher anders rüber kam: Ich störe mich nicht an Homosexualität. Ich kann nur dieses dazugehören wollen nicht nachempfinden.

Edit
Deine Erzählungen habe ich tatsächlich nicht ganz gelesen. Ich hab abgebrochen als ich mitbekommen habe dass du dich beschreibst. Das liegt aber schlicht daran, dass ich den Thread UBD die Standpunkte erst möglichst neutral und nicht auf bestimmte Personen bezogen zu Ende lesen wollte. Ich hab nur nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass nachzuholen. Ich komme ja jetzt schon kaum noch nach, mit dem Handy. Deswegen übrigens auch keine Mehrfachzitate. Mit tapatalk habe ich da nicht den nötigen Überblick. Wie erwähnt habe ich sehr große Probleme mich auf andere Männer zu konzentrieren. Jetzt habe ich nebenbei gekocht, hab mit den Kindern zu Abend gegessen, sie ins Bett gebracht, war mit dem Hund spazieren und habe den Ofen angemacht. Ich finde es tatsächlich wahnsinnig spannend hier mit zu diskutieren und deine Meinung auch. Es fällt mir aber sehr schwer so nebenbei, ohne richtige Tastatur und Überblick. Also bitte verzeiht mir die langsamen antworten und das Wirrwarr.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quat (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der sexuellen Orientierung zu tun? Ich hab mir doch auch nicht aussuchen können ob ich als Frau oder Mann geboren werde. Das passiert und so wie ich als Frau keine andere Frau schwängern kann, kann ich als Mann kein Kind gebären. Das muss man nicht ändern. Damit lebe ich einfach.
> 
> Mir ging es doch nur um eine einzige Sache. Wann wurde der Begriff Ehe definiert und was hatte das für Spezifikationen? Warum will man jetzt unbedingt dass dieses eine Wort irgendwo steht, statt einem anderen unter dem die Welt aber das gleiche versteht?
> 
> ...


Zum Verständnis; Ich hatte dich so verstanden, dass es um Kinder und deren Erziehung ging.
Zur Ehe hab ich ohnehin eine Ablehnende Haltung, nicht zu Devinition oder zum Begriff, sondern wozu sie gesellschaftlich missbraucht wird! Zum Verständnis; Hier kommt immerwieder Mobbing vor. Ehe ist genauso Mobbing, Ausgrenzung!
Ich sehe aber auch, dass die Ehe auch einfach nur Erleichterung bedeutet um diesem Mobbing zu entgehen. Weshalb ich diese Einrichtung nicht komplett ablehnen kann. Um Ehen zu fördern sind viele Gesetze und Regelungen entstanden, die alle anderen ausgrenzen, Krankheitsfall, Trennung, Tot, Erziehung, Unterschriften, Namen, sind nur einige Beispiele. Und das nicht nur, weil es einmal mein Heiratsgrund war.
Dreht es sich aber um Kinder, seh ich die Sache anders. Sicherlich ist einiges naturbedingt nicht gegeben. Adoption allein auf Natur begrenzen, würd ich jetzt aber nicht mögen. Würde es in der Umkehr ja Tot und Leid für den überwiegenden Teil der Kinder bedeuten.
Aber eines ist tatsächlich, trotz all der Sozialisierung, Natur; der Kunderwunsch! Irgendwann wird der auch wegsozialisiert werden, keine Frage. Im Moment existiert er aber noch!


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Leob,
das war jetzt fies von dir! Ich schreibe dass ich keine Videos gucken kann und du postest eins. 

Weißt du wie man das auslegen kann? Als Mobbing, oder Ausgrenzung. 



Und nein, das mit dem Opfer ist selbstverständlich nicht so gemeint. Damit wollte ich sagen, dass beides Vor- und Nachteile hat. Soziale Netzwerke nicht wahrnehmen verhindert dass man dort direkt angegriffen wird, bedeutet aber auch, dass man sich dafür rechtfertigen muss und an vielem nicht teilhaben kann (leider).
Mitlaufen bedeutet dass man akzeptiert wird, aber auch, dass man die damit einhergehenden Risiken eingeht. Also dort vielleicht gemobbt zu werden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> München ist nicht "Bayern" und politisch schon lange Rot.


Mit tiefschwarz meine ich erzkatholisch. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Weißt du wie man das auslegen kann? Als Mobbing, oder Ausgrenzung.



Oder als Anreiz, damit du dir endlich mal eine schnellere Leitung zulegst.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Zulegen geht nur mit Umzug und der kommt nicht in die Tüte. 
Das war aber ein sehr guter Konter. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Mit tiefschwarz meine ich erzkatholisch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Wie kommst du auf diese Aussage?
Warum sollte München irgendwie katholischer sein, als der Rest Bayerns?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Zulegen geht nur mit Umzug und der kommt nicht in die Tüte.
> Das war aber ein sehr guter Konter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Ach so, dann wohnst du also in einer Ecke, wo Breitband DSL nicht mal im Duden steht.
Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## Quat (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf diese Aussage?
> Warum sollte München irgendwie katholischer sein, als der Rest Bayerns?



Das hat wohl eher mit der Wahrnehmung von München, im Rest der Republik, zu tun.
Und zack steh ich im gleichen Fettnapf, weiß aber nicht wie ich das anders ausdrücken soll.
Vielleicht hätte er eher Schwarzwald, Südharz/Türingen, Basel Landschaft oder Regensburg schreiben sollen.
München wird vielleicht als die Wirkungsstätte der CSU wahrgenommen.
Nichtsdestotrotz, hab ich genau das vor'm AppleStore schon gesehen. Das ist doch Marktplatz oder?


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es gibt ein Bistum München, da ist es doch logisch dass das schwarze Zone ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Die Behauptung, dass München urkatholisch oder sonstirgenndwie erzkonservativ wäre, kommt wahrschienlich daher, dass sie die bayerische Landeshauptstadt ist.
Aber das ist nunmal eine Behauptung, basierend auf der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung eines ganzen Bundeslandes.
München ist ebensowenig Hochburg der CSU (die SPD stellt den regierenden Bürgermeister) wie es Hochburg der bayerischen/deutschen Katholiken ist.
Nach meinem letztem Kenntnisstand beträgt der Anteil der römisch-katholischen dort um die 30%. Das heißt, 70% sind es schonmal nicht.
Katholiken findest du hier in Bayern eher auf dem Land.
Sogar Augsburg, mit seinen vergleichsweise vielen Einwohnern mit osteuropäischen und südländischen Migrationshintergrund ist weit katholischer und vor allem konservativer als München. 
Habe Erfahrungen in beiden Städten gesammelt und kann aus erster Hand sagen, dass München garantiert nicht konservativer und religiöser arrangiert ist, als hier auf dem Land.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Bistum München, da ist es doch logisch dass das schwarze Zone ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Dabei ist die katholische Kirche voll von schwulen Gottesmännern.


----------



## Quat (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Bistum München, da ist es doch logisch dass das schwarze Zone


Ja natürlich aber die Menschen haben sich etwas geändert. Seit den 70ern wird München krampfhaft auf Weltoffen getrimmt, das hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Menschen und das nicht nur, weil es sehr viele Zugezogene gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Machst du es dir da nicht zu leicht? Ich habe den Thread gerade erst gelesen und überlegt was ich davon halte. Ich habe damit aber auch so meine Schwierigkeiten. Dass es solche "Idioten" gibt, ist eine Tatsache. Dass es Mobbing und Ausgrenzung gibt auch. Also was gibt's jetzt abzuwägen? Meiner Meinung nach die Laune der gleichgeschlechtlichen Eltern! Ihnen scheint es ja wichtiger zu sein sich etwas zu gönnen (Kind), als die Gefühle des Kindes zu schützen. Sie sind erwachsen und stehen darüber, aber das Kind muss noch viel lernen und verstehen und vielleicht darunter leiden.



Nur hat man das nicht bei vielen Sachen? Wenn die Eltern von Harz4 leben, kann das Kind ja auch nichts dafür.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Bistum München, da ist es doch logisch dass das schwarze Zone ist.


Schon Mal was vom Erzbistum Köln gehört?

@Mobbing: Gab es bei uns in der Schule zur genüge, aber die Eltern/keine/nur ein Elternteil zu haben waren nie der Auslöser.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur hat man das nicht bei vielen Sachen? Wenn die Eltern von Harz4 leben, kann das Kind ja auch nichts dafür.


Na und ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass auch das nicht gerade tolle Voraussetzungen sind, oder?
Eltern haben eine Veranstaltung und man muss wirklich nicht in jeder Situation Kinder bekommen. Ist man schwanger und verliert den Job, dann ist das so und schade. Ist aber schon länger nichts in Aussicht, muss man nicht ausgerechnet in diesem Moment ein Kind in die Welt setzen. 

Nochmal: Wir waren bei Homosexualität UBD deren Gleichstellung. Da gibt es keine ungeplante Schwangerschaft. Dass dann ausgerechnet während man AlG2 bezieht in Angriff zu nehmen, wäre vollkommen unverantwortlich.

Ich selbst komme aus ärmlichen Verhältnissen. Ich weiß wie es ist als einziger wochenlang keine Schulbücher zu haben, weil man sich die Zuzahlung nicht leisten kann. Wenn dann die Bezirksregierung beschließt die Bücher zur Verfügung zu stellen, gibt's alte Auflagen, halb zerfleddert, vollgekritzelt und nicht mehr aktuell. Dann hat man die ganze Zeit Angst das anzufassen. Wenn es nämlich genau bei einem selbst weiter kaputt geht, will die Schule eben doch das Geld. Auch schön, wenn man vor versammelter Klasse den Lehrern erklären darf, dass man als das dritte mal in Folge nicht an der Klassenfahrt teilnimmt und stattdessen Unterricht in einer niederen Klasse bekommt. Beim Abschluss als einziger keinen Anzug zu tragen ist auch super. Normalerweise hätte man zwar Zuschüsse bekommen, aber erst muss man vorzahlen und dann ist man noch etwas größer als üblich und es gibt keinen Anzug von der Stange. 

Ich denke ich kann diese Situation ganz gut nachvollziehen und ich halte jeden Menschen der seinen Kindern das bewusst antut, für verantwortungslos und grausam. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Entschuldige aber dann haben deine Eltern mit ihrer Verantwortungslosigkeit deine Meinung beeinflusst. Ich bin auch "nur" in der Arbeiterklasse gorß geworden und meine Mutter war alleinerziehend bei 7 Kindern. Trotzdem hatte ich immer alles was ich brauchte und noch etwas mehr. Meine Mutter hatte auch keine neuen Partner o.Ä. sie hatte alles für die Kinder getan. Da hatten meine Geschwister und ich Glück.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Schon Mal was vom Erzbistum Köln gehört?
> 
> @Mobbing: Gab es bei uns in der Schule zur genüge, aber die Eltern/keine/nur ein Elternteil zu haben waren nie der Auslöser.


Da ich in NRW lebe habe ich da natürlich von gehört. Die nehmen das auch nur zähneknirschend hin was da in Köln so abgeht. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber dann haben deine Eltern mit ihrer Verantwortungslosigkeit deine Meinung beeinflusst. Ich bin auch "nur" in der Arbeiterklasse gorß geworden und meine Mutter war alleinerziehend bei 7 Kindern. Trotzdem hatte ich immer alles was ich brauchte und noch etwas mehr. Meine Mutter hatte auch keine neuen Partner o.Ä. sie hatte alles für die Kinder getan. Da hatten meine Geschwister und ich Glück.



Deine Mutter hat sich für euch aufgeopfert. Das verdient eine Menge Respekt. 
Das sind für mich die wahren Leistungsträger einer Gesellschaft und nicht die Multi Millionäre, von denen die FDP immer labert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich bin da schon bei deiner Meinung aber es geht nur Hand in Hand, immer Miteinander. Auch der Multimillionär hat seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das meine ich nicht.
Westerwelle hat immer von Leistungsträgern einer Gesellschaft geredet und meint eigentlich nur die Reichen, weil die durch ihr Geld Jobs schaffen.
Aber wo schafft denn eine Familie Klatten Jobs? Die verdienen jährlich Millionen durch BMW und Altana. Jobs schafft die aber nicht.
Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen das Streben nach Reichtum und Erfolg. Aber es muss einfach in Maßen sein.
Niemand muss 500 Millionen im Jahr verdienen und dann noch versuchen, möglichst wenig Steuern zu zahlen.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Reiche Leute bringen ja auch Geld unter die Leute, über Dienstleistungen, die sie in Anspruch nehmen, über Produkte die sie kaufen usw. 

Am schlimmsten sind reiche Leute a la Albrecht, die ihr Geld nur horten. Aber das machen die wenigsten, die meisten investieren es ja in irgendeiner Form, und auch da wird das Geld dann dazu benutzt, Leute zu bezahlen und Werte zu schaffen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wie gesagt, ich hab nichts gegen reiche Menschen.
Ich mag es nur nicht, wenn ein führender Politiker einer damaligen Koalitionspartei sagt, dass das die Leistungsträger der Gesellschaft sind und damit alle anderen ausklammert.
Da muss man einfach differenzieren. 
Und das ist das Problem, was heute eine Menge Politiker haben -- auch und gerade weil sie Berufspolitiker sind und sich in keine andere Lage mehr hineinversetzen können.
Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Reiche Leute bringen ja auch Geld unter die Leute, über Dienstleistungen, die sie in Anspruch nehmen, über Produkte die sie kaufen usw.
> 
> Am schlimmsten sind reiche Leute a la Albrecht, die ihr Geld nur horten. Aber das machen die wenigsten, die meisten *investieren es ja in irgendeiner Form*...



Stimmt gerne auch in der Form auf das Unglück anderer Leute zu spekulieren (steigende Grundnahrungsmittelpreise, zb.). 
Trifft natürlich nicht auf alle reichen Menschen zu, aber ich stelle mal die These in den Raum das bei z.B. grade einmal 62 superreichen Menschen auf der Welt die Zahl der schwarzen Schafe einen überproportional großen Anteil einnehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

...oder auf den Zusammenbruch des Euros zu wetten und die Krise damit erst herbeizuführen. Was das für Hunderte von Millionen von Menschen bedeuten würde, ist diesen Menschen egal. 

Ich will sicher nicht eine Lanze für reiche, skrupellose Menschen brechen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass auch reiche Menschen einen wichtigen Anteil an unserem Wirtschaftssystem haben.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Also wenn wir beim Thema bleiben wollen müssten wir dann nicht über schwule reiche Menschen reden? 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Also wenn wir beim Thema bleiben wollen müssten wir dann nicht über schwule reiche Menschen reden?



So viele schwule reiche kenne ich nicht.
Meist sind es ja Promis, die dann eben homosexuell sind und durch den Promi Status Geld haben. Wie Elton John oder so.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich denke mal dass sich Promis eher nicht outen weil sie Nachteile für ihre Karriere/Status/whatever befürchten wo wir dann wieder bei der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz wären. Elton John war glaube ich schon immer offen schwul, kann mich aber auch irren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Als Künstler homosexuell sein ist heute absolut kein Problem.
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du heute mehr homosexuelle Künstler hast als homosexuelle Fernfahrer.
Aber nicht, weil es mehr homosexuelle Künstler gibt, sondern weil sich nicht jeder Fernfahrer outet.

Aber als Sportler ist das noch mal eine ganz andere Nummer -- ich rede nicht von Fußball alleine.
Gibt es homosexuelle Rennfahrer? Natürlich -- nur ich kenne keinen.
Das gleiche kannst du auf Tennisspieler ausweiten -- bei weiblichen Tennisspielern gibt es welche, männliche kenne ich nicht.

Aber wie viele homosexuelle Menschen gibt es im Geldadel? Ich kenne keinen.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Da gibt es bestimmt auch welche, nur wird sich von denen höchstwahrscheinlich keiner outen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ja eben, aber als Künstler hast du es einfacher, weil Homosexualität dort scheinbar eher akzeptiert oder geduldet wird als bei Sportlern oder Fernfahrern.
Und solange sich da nichts ändert -- also bei der Akzeptanz -- wird sich da auch nicht so viel ändern.
Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht daran, dass ich es noch erlebe, dass sich ein Profifußballer aus der 1. Bundesliga während seiner aktiven Zeit als homosexuell outet.
Das scheint echt noch eine Tabugrenze zu sein.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal dass sich Promis eher nicht outen weil sie Nachteile für ihre Karriere/Status/whatever befürchten wo wir dann wieder bei der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz wären. Elton John war glaube ich schon immer offen schwul, kann mich aber auch irren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Naja in Hollywood ist das eher akzeptiert. 
Jim Parsons von Big Bang Theory ist auch homosexuell.
Neill Patrick Harris macht auch keinen Hehl daraus.
Aber das zu verstecken wäre doch viel schwerer, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit mit Social Media. Hollywood ist da liberaler.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja in Hollywood ist das eher akzeptiert.
> Jim Parsons von Big Bang Theory ist auch homosexuell.
> Neill Patrick Harris macht auch keinen Hehl daraus.
> Aber das zu verstecken wäre doch viel schwerer, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit mit Social Media. Hollywood ist da liberaler.



Hollywood ist dort inzwischen liberaler. Hättest du dich in Hollywood in den 70er und 80er Jahren, teilweise sogar noch in den frühen 90er Jahren als schwul / lesbisch geoutet wäre deine Karriere als Schauspieler von einen Tag auf den anderen vorbei gewesen. Das ging sogar soweit das schwule und lesbische Schauspieler Scheinehen geführt haben um nicht aufzufallen.

Wirklich vollständig akzeptiert wird eine andere sexuelle Ausrichtung in Hollywood auch erst etwa seit den frühen 2000er Jahren, also auch noch garnicht solange.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Hollywood ist da heute ungefähr 10x weiter als der Fußball.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hollywood ist da heute ungefähr 10x weiter als der Fußball.



Ich hätte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass Mr. Spock homosexuell ist -- wobei, bei Vulkanier weißt du eh nicht, woran du bist. 
Mir selbst ist es eh wichtiger, dass jeder Mensch sein Glück sucht und findet.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass Mr. Spock homosexuell ist -- wobei, bei Vulkanier weißt du eh nicht, woran du bist.
> Mir selbst ist es eh wichtiger, dass jeder Mensch sein Glück sucht und findet.


Leonard Nimoy?

Hmm, wohl er Sulu.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leonard Nimoy?



Zachary Quinto.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Hmm, für die Behauptung, dass _DER_ Spock *ist*, hätte eine nicht vernachlässigbar große Gruppe von Star-Trek-Fanboys vermutlich dein Heim aufgesucht und selbiges angezündet.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass Mr. Spock homosexuell ist -- wobei, bei Vulkanier weißt du eh nicht, woran du bist.
> Mir selbst ist es eh wichtiger, dass jeder Mensch sein Glück sucht und findet.



Ist schwul / lesbisch sein nach vulkanischer Logik nicht sowieso unlogisch?
Können Vulkanier daher überhaupt schwul / lesbisch sein, oder unterdrücken sie diese Eigenschaft?
Immerhin unterdürcken sie ja ihre Gefühle und entsprechend müsste es doch logisch sein das auch ein schwuler / lesbischer Vulkanier aus Gründen der Fortpflanzung und zum Erhalt der vulkanischen Spezies eine heterosexuelle Beziehung eingeht.

Eigentlich ein nicht ganz uninteressantes Thema das man glatt mal gesondert diskutieren müsste.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, für die Behauptung, dass _DER_ Spock *ist*, hätte eine nicht vernachlässigbar große Gruppe von Star-Trek-Fanboys vermutlich dein Heim aufgesucht und selbiges angezündet.



Ich kenne keinen anderen Spock mehr.  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist schwul / lesbisch sein nach vulkanischer Logik nicht sowieso unlogisch?
> Können Vulkanier daher überhaupt schwul / lesbisch sein, oder unterdrücken sie diese Eigenschaft?
> Immerhin unterdürcken sie ja ihre Gefühle und entsprechend müsste es doch logisch sein das auch ein schwuler / lesbischer Vulkanier aus Gründen der Fortpflanzung und zum Erhalt der vulkanischen Spezies eine heterosexuelle Beziehung eingeht.
> 
> Eigentlich ein nicht ganz uninteressantes Thema das man glatt mal gesondert diskutieren müsste.



Soweit ich weiß, haben Vulkanier alle 7 Jahre das Pon Farr, wo sich dann der sexuelle Trieb meldet und die Logik ausgeschaltet wird.
Ob die aber dann einen Menschen gleichen Geschlechts bespringen oder nicht, wurde vermutlich nie tiefgründiger erklärt.


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Zu der Zeit als Star Trek kam war Sex bei Licht an oder nur zum Spaß absolut böse, egal ob schwul oder nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Star Trek hat viele Stereotypen aufgearbeitet, die zeitgenössisch und auch davor immer wieder aufkamen.
TOS das mit dem russisch-japanischem Feindbild von den USA und dem Rassismus.
TNG hat sich verschiedene Themen rangenommen, u.a. auch Homosexualität. Genauso wie DS9.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Genauso wie DS9.



DS9 wird mir vor allem durch seine gute Doppelfolge "Gefangen in der Vergangenheit" in Erinnerung bleiben die ein durchaus denkbaren Ausblick auf die kommende Entwicklung der Gesellschaft bei uns gibt.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> DS9 wird mir vor allem durch seine gute Doppelfolge "Gefangen in der Vergangenheit" in Erinnerung bleiben die ein durchaus denkbaren Ausblick auf die kommende Entwicklung der Gesellschaft bei uns gibt.



 An die Folge kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern und die zukunfts Szenario wirkte  echt real


----------



## Quat (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Warte, ich will auch mitmachen! Ich muß nur noch schnell meine weiße Kutte und Kaputze suchen!
Die braune reicht ja anscheinend nicht!


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Gegen Knabenliebe (Sex mit minderjährigen) und Inzest zu sein, ist für dich gleichbedeutend mit der Teilnahme am Ku-Klux-Klan?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gegen Knabenliebe (Sex mit minderjährigen) und Inzest zu sein, ist für dich gleichbedeutend mit der Teilnahme am Ku-Klux-Klan?



Und wie kommt man von der Ehe für Homosexuelle auf Pädophile und Inzest? Warum kritisierst du nicht Peter Petzer für seinen untzutreffenden Vergleich, sondern den User der darauf sarkastisch geantwortet hat?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Unzutreffender Vergleich? Er hat die Ehe als etwas heiliges zwischen Mann und Frau beschrieben, dass er verloren hat und führt aus, dass er deshalb dagegen ist, weil er Angst hat, dass es auch die nächste Hemmschwelle einreißt. 
Er hat also einen klaren Bezug, samt Begründung für sein Nein geliefert. Das ist doch völlig in Ordnung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Unzutreffender Vergleich? Er hat die Ehe als etwas heiliges zwischen Mann und Frau beschrieben, dass er verloren hat und führt aus, dass er deshalb dagegen ist, weil er Angst hat, dass es auch die nächste Hemmschwelle einreißt.
> Er hat also einen klaren Bezug, samt Begründung für sein Nein geliefert. Das ist doch völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Er hat was?

Es gibt absolut keinen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen der Ehe für Homosexuelle und Inzest oder Pädophilie. Ich bin gegen die Ehe für Homosexuelle, weil Baum ist doch auch keine Begründung


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Achso, weil Homosexuelle heiraten dürfen, wird als nächste Pädophile und Inzest erlaubt?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ich finde ja schon eingangs das mit den "Linksextremen" schon eine ziemlich reaktionäre Keule.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Finde es eine Frechheit, daß die Linksextremen es durch ihre dauernde Hetze und Propaganda nun auch noch geschafft haben, den heiligsten Bund, den Menschen eingehen können, den Säuen zum Fraß vorzuwerfen.
> Da die Partei "Bündnis90/Die Grünen" ja schon Päderastie von Strafe befreien wollten, und auch schon Sex unter Geschwistern befürworten - daß ihre Lieblinge, die Araber, durch die dauernde Verwandtenheiraterei dauernd Schwerbehinderte produzieren, und daß es aus genau diesen Gründen NOCH einen Inzuchtparagraphen gibt, scheinen diese Fanatiker nicht zu begreifen - werden wir wohl als nächsten die Ehe zwischen Hasso und Harald präsentiert bekommen.
> Lieber Sodomie als nie.



Ehrlich bei Typen wie dir schämt man sich förmlich ein Mensch  zu sein. Typen wie du sind es die mit ihren undiferenzierten, verallgemeinernden, zutiefst Menschenverachtenden und hetzerischen Posts jeden Tag aufs neue beweisen das die Menschheit es im Grunde nicht verdient hat auch nur einen weiteren Tag mehr auf diesen Planeten zu existieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, weil Homosexuelle heiraten dürfen, wird als nächste Pädophile und Inzest erlaubt?



Und der Sex mit Tieren(Sodomie), wobei er ja auch schon den Geschlechtsverkehr von gleichgeschlechtlicheen Paaren mit dem Sex zwischen Mensch und Tier gleichsetzt...


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



PeterPetzer schrieb:


> daß ihre Lieblinge, die Araber, durch die dauernde Verwandtenheiraterei dauernd Schwerbehinderte produzieren,


Wow, just wow. Das so jemand hier ungestört seinen rassistischen Schwachfug der Marke: "_alle Araber paaren sich nur mit den Verwandeten und zeugen nur Schwerbehinderte_" abladen kann, wundert mich regelmäßig aufs neue.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow. Das so jemand hier ungestört seinen rassistischen Schwachfug der Marke: "_alle Araber paaren sich nur mit den Verwandeten und zeugen nur Schwerbehinderte_" abladen kann, wundert mich regelmäßig aufs neue.



Ich hab es schon vorhin gemeldet, irgendwann demnäst wird die Moderation hier schon vorbeikommen und ihm dafür die Quitung geben, diesmal hoffentlich aber endgültig und nicht nur wieder 14 Tage...


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow. Das so jemand hier ungestört seinen rassistischen Schwachfug der Marke: "_alle Araber paaren sich nur mit den Verwandeten und zeugen nur Schwerbehinderte_" abladen kann, wundert mich regelmäßig aufs neue.



So wie er das geschrieben hat, geht das gar nicht, das stimmt.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass es dieses Problem nicht gibt:

Inzest: Wenn der Cousin mit der Cousine schlaft - WELT
Inzest: Cousin und Cousine als Eltern | ZEIT ONLINE
Behinderungen von Inzestkindern: Alles bleibt in der Familie - taz.de

Ich frage mich aber immer noch, wie man den Gedankengang von "Die Ehe für Homosexuelle ist legalisiert" zu "Sodom und Gomorra wird über uns hereinbrechen" schafft. Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfordert.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass es dieses Problem nicht gibt:


Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es keine Probleme bei den Kindern geben kann, die aus Verbindungen zwischen Cousin und Cousine hervorgehen. Nur ist es, wenn man jetzt nur bei der Bundesrepublik bleibt, seit ihrer Gründung legal. 


> Inzest wird in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und in Österreich nur zwischen in gerader Linie Verwandten – also Eltern, Großeltern, Urgroßeltern, und deren Kindern, Enkeln, Urenkeln – sowie zwischen Voll- und Halbgeschwistern verfolgt. In Deutschland werden die Abkömmlinge und Geschwister nicht bestraft, wenn sie zur Tatzeit jünger als 18 Jahre waren; es bleiben aber etwa Anstiftung und Beihilfe dazu strafbar. Ein Gericht, das mit einem Inzestfall entsprechend § 173 StGB betraut ist, kann allerdings (wie bei jedem Vergehen) nach §§ 153 ff. StPO das Verfahren bei „geringer Schuld“ einstellen.[32]


Es liegt also seit rund 68 Jahren beim Gesetzgeber, im Zweifel den Paragraf zu verschärfen und auf Cousin und Cousine 1. Grades auszuweiten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es keine Probleme bei den Kindern geben kann, die aus Verbindungen zwischen Cousin und Cousine hervorgehen.



Absolut. Nur ist dieses Thema gerade bei Migranten türkischer oder arabischer Herkunft verbreiteter. Nur halt nicht in dieser pauschalisierenden Form, wie es PeterPetzer unterstellt hat.



Poulton schrieb:


> INur ist es, wenn man jetzt nur bei der Bundesrepublik bleibt, seit ihrer Gründung legal. Es liegt also seit rund 68 Jahren beim Gesetzgeber, im Zweifel den Paragraf zu verschärfen und auf Cousin und Cousine 1. Grades auszuweiten.



Absolut. Und es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass der Gesetzgeber etwas verschläft.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie er das geschrieben hat, geht das gar nicht, das stimmt.
> 
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass es dieses Problem nicht gibt:
> 
> ...



Die gleichen Probleme mit Behinderung kannst du aber auch haben wen du zwei nicht verwandte Elternteile hast in deren Familien jeweils eine Behinderung genetisch veranlagt ist, dann ist auch bei ihnen die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch das ihr Kind behindert sein wird. 
Das Problem bei Kindern von Geschwistern ist folglich nicht das die schon behindert auf die Welt kommen nur weil die Eltern Geschwister sind, sondern das halt familiär genetisch veranlagte Behinderungen dort ehr zum tragen kommen können, was aber auch nicht automatisch heißt das sie zutage treten müssen.
Es gibt auch genügend Kinder von Geschwistern die ohne Behinderung zur Welt kommen und "normal" sind.

Im Grunde also könntest du genauso gut nicht verwandten Menschen verbieten Kinder miteinander zu bekommen wo genetische Veranlagung für eine Behinderung / Krankheit schon in beiden Familien vorhanden ist, was garnicht mal so selten sein dürfte und entsprechend viele Menschen treffen würde.

Zudem sind mir keine statistischen Zahlen zu Geschwisterliebe bekannt, aber geht man davon aus wie wenig präsent das Thema ist dürfte es wohl vermutlich nur einen wirklich sehr geringen Teil der Menschen überhaupt direkt betreffen, sehr viel weit weniger als bei gleichgeschlechtlicher Liebe.

Heißt jetzt nicht das ich überzeugter Verfechter für eine Legalisierung von Liebesbeziehungen unter Geschwistern wäre, aber zumindest sollte man das Thema auch mal sachlich nüchtern behandeln und erforschen und nicht wie es bis dato ist direkt abblocken.

Den letztlich, wir alle sollen nach kirchlicher Lehre ja von Adam und Eva abstammen, heißt im Grunde sind wir dann alle Produkte von Inzucht, da wir alle miteinander verwandt sind. 

*edit* Nur um das veleicht noch klar zu stellen, ich rede hierbei nicht von irgendwelchen 40-köpfigen Dorfverwandschaften wo, evt. auch durch Zwangsheirat, jeder schon mit jedem 10 mal verheiratet und seit Generationen durchgereicht wurde.


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Nur um das veleicht noch klar zu stellen, ich rede hierbei nicht von irgendwelchen 40köpfigen Dorfverwandschaften wo, evt. auch durch Zwangsheirat, jeder schon mit jedem 10 mal verheiratet wurden und seit Generationen durchgereicht werden.



Das ist dann auch noch mal ne Spur anders da ist der Genpool so gering das es vermutlich zu einer Inzuchtdepression kommt ab einem bestimmten Punkt
Das Ergebnis davon dürfte man wohl am ehesten an Sekten sehen bei denen Inzucht Bestandteil ist oder historisch bei (ein paar) alten Adelsfamilien (keine Ahnung mehr welche genau) .

Was man nicht alles durch Pflanzenzucht aufschnappen kann


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Ehrlich, ihr kotzt mich gerade an. Ja, er hätte das nicht so schreiben müssen, aber ihr seid echt wie die erwähnten Kapuzenträger.

In seinem post steht dass er die Ehe die über Jahrtausende nur Mann und Frau angedacht war als unantastbar empfunden hat und dass die Änderung dieser in ihm die Angst weckt, dass noch mehr Dinge kommen die ihm undenkbar schienen.

Ihr stürzt euch aber nur auf das was man als Angriff auf eure denke auslegen kann. Das in einem Thread in dem es um die freie Meinung geht. Das ist Hetze und alles andere als liberal. Letzteres würde nämlich bedeuten dass ihr wenigstens versucht seinen post auf Standpunkte zu untersuchen und eine Grundaussage zu erfassen. Der nächste geht sogar so weit und legt ihm in den Mund er hätte "nur" den Arabern etwas zugeschrieben. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen. Vielleicht wusste er nur von einem vermehrten Auftreten dessen, unter diesen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass er "nur" dort dieses Problem vermutet.
Was ist mit der Partei die in den Niederlanden vor ein paar Jahren versucht hat sexuelle Akte mit 15 jährigen zu legalisieren? Habt ihr das vergessen? So unwahrscheinlich ist der Gedanke nicht. Ich bin seit ich so 10/11 bin sexuell aktiv. Ob ich dann mit 15 mit 17 jährigen, oder 20 jährigen Frauen geschlafen hätte, wäre doch völlig egal gewesen. Das ist für mich! eher greifbar als der Sex mit einem anderen Mann. Diese Meinung ist aber jetzt etwas böses, schlechteres als die der gleichgeschlechtlichen Gleichstellung, stimmts?

Ihr seid zu großen Teilen nur Heuchler die nicht mal versuchen andere Meinungen neutral zu betrachten. Abartig, euer Verhalten!

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> In seinem post steht dass er die Ehe die über Jahrtausende nur Mann und Frau angedacht war als unantastbar empfunden hat und dass die Änderung dieser in ihm die Angst weckt, dass noch mehr Dinge kommen die ihm undenkbar schienen.



Was für Jahrtausende?
Der Mensch ist kein Lebewesen für eine monogame Beziehung. Dafür sind die Hoden des männlichen Homo Sapiens zu groß.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die gleichen Probleme mit Behinderung kannst du aber auch haben wen du zwei nicht verwandte Elternteile hast in deren Familien jeweils eine Behinderung genetisch veranlagt ist, dann ist auch bei ihnen die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch das ihr Kind behinder sein wird.



Das ist richtig, aber mein letzter Stand war, dass das Risiko bei Verwandten deutlich höher ist. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Kindern von Geschwistern ist folglich nicht das die schon behindert auf die Welt kommen nur weil die Eltern Geschwister sind, sondern das halt familiär genetisch veranlagte Behinderungen dort ehr zum tragen kommen können, was aber auch nicht automatisch heißt das sie zutage treten müssen.



Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass bei Geschwistern (oder sonstigen Verwandten) das Risiko für behinderte Abkömmlinge auch dann höher ist, wenn es in ihrer Familie keine genetische Veranlagung für Behinderungen gibt.

Sofern ich da falsch liege, bitte ich um Korrektur.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt auch genügend Kinder von Geschwistern die ohne Behinderung zur Welt kommen und "normal" sind.



Na klar, und genauso gibt es auch behinderte Abkömmlinge von Eltern, die keine genetische Veranlagung haben. Aber beides ist (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) eben nicht der Normalfall.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde also könntest du genauso gut nicht verwandten Menschen verbieten Kinder miteinander zu bekommen wo genetische Veranlagung für eine Behinderung / Krankheit schon in beiden Familien vorhanden ist, was garnicht mal so selten sein dürfte und entsprechend viele Menschen treffen würde.



Verbieten nicht, aber man könnte (bewusst konjunktiv) bei solchen Konstellationen Tests Verpflichtend machen.

Allerdings ist das ein sehr heikles Thema und gerade angesichts unserer Geschichte ein Minenfeld, dass man besser nicht betritt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem sind mir keine statistischen Zahlen zu Geschwisterliebe bekannt, aber geht man davon aus wie wenig präsent das Thema ist dürfte es wohl vermutlich nur einen wirklich sehr geringen Teil der Menschen überhaupt direkt betreffen, sehr viel weit weniger als bei gleichgeschlechtlicher Liebe.



Richtig. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Heißt jetzt nicht das ich überzeugter Verfechter für eine Legalisierung von Liebesbeziehungen unter Geschwistern wäre, aber zumindest sollte man das Thema auch mal sachlich nüchtern behandeln und erforschen und nicht wie es bis dato ist direkt abblocken.



Im Gegensatz zur Pädophilen haben wir beim Thema Inzest zumindest zwei volljährige Menschen, die über ihr sexuelles Selbstbestimmungsrecht wirksam verfügen können und außerdem haben wir keine direkte Schädigung einer der Beteiligten.

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir aber a) ein (meiner Meinung nach berechtigtes) Tabu in fast allen heutigen Kulturen und b) das erhöhte Risiko für behinderte Abkömmlinge.

Ein schwieriges Thema. Da es aber (wie du zu Recht) festgestellt hast, deutlich weniger Menschen betrifft, als das Thema Ehe für Gleichgeschlechtliche, sehe ich hier kein gesellschaftliches Problem, dass es zu lösen gilt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den letztlich, wir alle sollen nach kirchlicher Lehre ja von Adam und Eva abstammen, heißt im Grunde sind wir dann alle Produkte von Inzucht, da wir alle miteinander verwandt sind.



Bio ist eine ganze Weile her, aber gibt es nicht irgendwo in der menschlichen Geschichte einen genetischen Flaschenhals? Insofern ist die Vermutung ja nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Könnte höchstens ein Thema sein, wenn es Geschwister sind -- aber nichts voneinander wissen -- weil sie als Babys getrennt wurden.
Und sich dann Jahre später kennen lernen.
Gab es da nicht mal so einen Fall?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist kein Lebewesen für eine monogame Beziehung. Dafür sind die Hoden des männlichen Homo Sapiens zu groß.


Na das erzähl mal meiner Frau. War schön dich kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



efdev schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis davon dürfte man wohl am ehesten an Sekten sehen bei denen Inzucht Bestandteil ist oder historisch bei (ein paar) alten Adelsfamilien (keine Ahnung mehr welche genau) .


Der Adel mag das bekannteste Beispiel sein, aber auch Insellagen. Damit meine ich nicht nur geografische, sondern auch religiöse. Siehe dazu diverse katholische oder evangelische Enklaven in Gegenden, die genau den jeweils anderen Glauben hatten und man sich mit der Heirat einer Person des anderen Glaubens, sofern die überhaupt anerkannt bzw. durchgeführt wurde, zum kompletten Außenseiter, wenn nicht sogar Außgestossenen gemacht hat. 

Wie sich adlige Familien durch Inzucht selbst deformierten - Motherboard
Darin werden auch noch ein paar Beispiele von Insellagen genannt sowie zum Schluss:


Spoiler



_Eheschließungen unter Verwandten haben übrigens nicht zwangsweise schlimme Folgen, so te Meerman. „Heute wird oft gedacht, dass eine Heirat zwischen Cousin und Cousine ein sehr hohes Risiko mit sich bringt, aber das ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Das Krankheitsrisiko ist schon etwas erhöht, aber nur um circa ein bis zwei Prozent", so der Genetiker gegenüber Motherboard. „Es ist also keinesfalls so, dass die Kinder aus solchen Verbindungen nun allerlei schreckliche Krankheiten bekommen würden."
In diesem Zusammenhang kommt es oft zu Vorurteilen gegenüber anderen Kulturen, in denen die Heirat zwischen Cousin und Cousine häufiger vorkommt, wie zum Beispiel im nordafrikanischen Raum. Dabei sind diese Verbindungen in der Regel unproblematisch, meint te Meerman. Massive Fehlbildungen, wie sie durch die Inzucht bei den alten Ägyptern und im europäischen Hochadel entstanden, sehen wir heute jedenfalls kaum noch._


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Partei die in den Niederlanden vor ein paar Jahren versucht hat sexuelle Akte mit 15 jährigen zu legalisieren? Habt ihr das vergessen? So unwahrscheinlich ist der Gedanke nicht. Ich bin seit ich so 10/11 bin sexuell aktiv. Ob ich dann mit 15 mit 17 jährigen, oder 20 jährigen Frauen geschlafen hätte, wäre doch völlig egal gewesen.



Es mag dich schockieren, aber in Deutschland ist es schon seit Jahrzehnten legal, mit Personen die mindestens 16 Jahre alt sind, Sex zu haben (Einwilligung beider Parteien immer vorausgesetzt).

Wo genau ist da jetzt der Skandal? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist für mich! eher greifbar als der Sex mit einem anderen Mann.


Und für homosexuelle Männer ist Sex mit einem anderen Mann eher greifbar, als Sex mit Frauen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Meinung ist aber jetzt etwas böses, schlechteres als die der gleichgeschlechtlichen Gleichstellung, stimmts?



Natürlich nicht. Homosexuelle aber unterschwellig in die Nähe von Pädophile und Inzest zu stellen, dass schon.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr seid zu großen Teilen nur Heuchler die nicht mal versuchen andere Meinungen neutral zu betrachten. Abartig, euer Verhalten!



Neutralität fordern und anderen Abartigkeit in einem Absatz vorwerfen. Großes Kino.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es mag dich schockieren, aber in Deutschland ist es schon seit Jahrzehnten legal, mit Personen die mindestens 16 Jahre alt sind, Sex zu haben (Einwilligung beider Parteien immer vorausgesetzt).
> 
> Wo genau ist da jetzt der Skandal?
> 
> ...



Genau das hast du gerade getan! DU hast es als abartig bezeichnet wenn eine gerade über 18 jahrige Person und eine kurz vor ihrem sechzehnten Lebensjahr Sex miteinander haben. Ganz egal ob sie sich lieben oder nicht. Ich habe ganz bewusst 15 geschrieben und nicht 16, denn darum ging es damals. Dadurch wären auch Pornos mit 15 jährigen legal geworden.
Diese Menschen die so etwas machen, fühlen sich aus uns nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen dazu bestimmt, genau so und zwar ganz genau so, wie wir in unserer hetero-, oder homosexuellen Art. Die können vielleicht einfach nichts dagegen tun, verstehen es selbst nicht, ist aber so.

Für ihnwar es undenkbar, dass die Ehe auch für gleichgeschlechtliche Paare anerkannt wird. Für uns ist Pädophilie undenkbar. Wo soll da deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied sein? Ich meine das ehrlich so und möchte gern eine Erklärung dazu hören.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

15 Jahre ist meiner Meinung nach alt genug um zu entscheiden, was man mit wem will.
Dass die andere Person natürlich keine 35 sein sollte ist klar, aber wenn die 18 oder 19 ist, dann ist das eben so.
Unter 14 ist Tabu. Alles andere ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - DafÃ¼r oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau das hast du gerade getan! DU hast es als abartig bezeichnet wenn eine gerade über 18 jahrige Person und eine kurz vor ihrem sechzehnten Lebensjahr Sex miteinander haben. Ganz egal ob sie sich lieben oder nicht. Ich habe ganz bewusst 15 geschrieben und nicht 16, denn darum ging es damals. Dadurch wären auch Pornos mit 15 jährigen legal geworden.



Das wäre es natürlich nicht. Du kannst auch in diesem Land mit 16 Jährigen Sex haben und trotzdem keine (legalen) Pornos mit ihnen drehen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Menschen die so etwas machen, fühlen sich aus uns nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen dazu bestimmt, genau so und zwar ganz genau so, wie wir in unserer hetero-, oder homosexuellen Art. Die können vielleicht einfach nichts dagegen tun, verstehen es selbst nicht, ist aber so.Für ihnwar es undenkbar, dass die Ehe auch für gleichgeschlechtliche Paare anerkannt wird. Für uns ist Pädophilie undenkbar. Wo soll da deiner Meinung nach der Unterschied sein? Ich meine das ehrlich so und möchte gern eine Erklärung dazu hören.



Den Unterschied zwischen zwei homosexuellen Menschen, die aus freien Stücken Sex miteiandern haben und dem Missbrauch (als gegen den freien Willen) von Kindern, erkennst du schon noch?



Threshold schrieb:


> 15 Jahre ist meiner Meinung nach alt genug um zu entscheiden, was man mit wem will.
> Dass die andere Person natürlich keine 35 sein sollte ist klar, aber wenn die 18 oder 19 ist, dann ist das eben so.
> Unter 14 ist Tabu. Alles andere ist Ansichtssache.



Ab 16 ist es legal, auch wenn die andere Person 35 ist.

Gab doch mal diesen Fall:

Rucktritt in Kiel: Boettichers Liebesleben sturzt die CDU in die Krise - WELT

"Von alledem mag man halten, was man will, *geschlechtliche Beziehungen zwischen Erwachsenen und 16-Jährigen sind nicht strafbar*"


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> 15 Jahre ist meiner Meinung nach alt genug um zu entscheiden, was man mit wem will.
> Dass die andere Person natürlich keine 35 sein sollte ist klar, aber wenn die 18 oder 19 ist, dann ist das eben so.
> Unter 14 ist Tabu. Alles andere ist Ansichtssache.


Siehst du, da geht die Unterscheidung schon los. Ich sehe das zwar genau so, aber möchte trotzdem wissen warum z.B. die Frau keine 35 sein darf?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das wäre es natürlich nicht. Du kannst auch in diesem Land mit 16 Jährigen Sex haben und trotzdem keine (legalen) Pornos mit ihnen drehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Den Unterschied zwischen zwei homosexuellen Menschen, die aus freien Stücken Sex miteiandern haben und dem Missbrauch (als gegen den freien Willen) von Kindern, erkennst du schon noch?


Doch, genau das wollte diese Partei damals, mit der Begründung, dass dann der Markt ja bedient sei und es so weniger Übergriffe auf Minderjährige gäbe. Genau das sollte legalisiert werden.
Was verstehst du denn als sexuellen Übergriff? Wir hatten in unserer Schule auch ein Mädchen dass sich tatsächlich und nicht nur oberflächlich in ihren 40 jährigen Nachbarn verliebt hat. Die sind inzwischen offiziell zusammen. Damals war sie aber auch erst 14/15. Da war nichts gezwungen, oder sonst was. Warum darf es drei Jahre später erlaubt sein, vorher aber nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Wenn der eine Partner mindestens 16 Jahre alt ist, darf der andere Partner so alt sein, wie er will. Das spielt (juristisch) keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - DafÃ¼r oder dagegen?*

Es ging aber um unter 16 Jährige.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern, dass bei Geschwistern (oder sonstigen Verwandten) das Risiko für behinderte Abkömmlinge auch dann höher ist, wenn es in ihrer Familie keine genetische Veranlagung für Behinderungen gibt.
> 
> Sofern ich da falsch liege, bitte ich um Korrektur.



Ich halte das Risko nicht für ausreichend untersucht, wie auch? Wer wird sich den freiwillig outen, für eine Studie, wen er damit im Grunde gesteht eine Straftat begangen zu haben?
Von daher kann ich es auch nicht widerlegen, halte es aber zumindest persöhnlich auch nicht für ausreichend belegt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bio ist eine ganze Weile her, aber gibt es nicht irgendwo in der menschlichen Geschichte einen *genetischen Flaschenhals*? Insofern ist die Vermutung ja nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen



Naja diese genetischen Flaschenhals hast du bei einigen nativen Stämmen mit sehr einfacher Lebensweise, die stark abgeschottet leben (z.B im Dschungel von Südamerika), bis heute. Dort beschränkt sich das genetische Material in der Regel auch schon seit Generationen auf maximal einige dutzend bis hundert Personen die einen relativ hohen Grad an Verwandschaft aufweisen. 
Trotzdem scheint es oberflächlich gesehen keine nennenswerten genetischen Probleme mit schwerwiegenden Behinderungen zu geben.
Der Grund dafür dürfte aber auch recht simpel sein, natürliche Selektion.
Mangels medizinischer Behandlung sind dort schwerwiegende Behinderungen garnicht überlebensfähig und werden auf natürliche weise aussortiert (die betroffenen Personen sterben in der Regel).
Entsprechend überlebt trotz geringen genetischen Pool nur der mehr oder weniger gesunde Teil.

Bedeutet für mich, soweit ich das überblicken kann, das nahe Verwandschaft und ein geringer genetischer Pool kein grundlegendes Problem darstellt, sondern es eigentlich ein von Menschen hausgemachtes "Problem" ist indem man durch die Änderung der Lebensweise, medizinische Entwicklung und Änderung in der Einstellung der Gesellschaft zur Handhabung und Integration dieses Personenkreises in die Gesellschaft dazu übergegangen ist die natürliche Selektion auszuhebeln und auch solche Fälle am Leben zu erhalten die von der Natur normalerweise aussortiert würden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wollte diese Partei damals, mit der Begründung, dass dann der Markt ja bedient sei und es so weniger Übergriffe auf Minderjährige gäbe. Genau das sollte legalisiert werden.



Bitte eine Quelle dazu.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn als sexuellen Übergriff?



Es ist egal, was ich darunter verstehe, es zählt, was das Gesetz darunter versteht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wir hatten in unserer Schule auch ein Mädchen dass sich tatsächlich und nicht nur oberflächlich in ihren 40 jährigen Nachbarn verliebt hat. Die sind inzwischen offiziell zusammen. Damals war sie aber auch erst 14/15. Da war nichts gezwungen, oder sonst was. Warum darf es drei Jahre später erlaubt sein, vorher aber nicht?



Warum darf ich erst ab 18 wählen gehen und vorher nicht? 
Warum darf ich erst mit 16 Bier trinken und vorher nicht? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es ging aber um unter 16 Jährige.



Schutzalter – Wikipedia

Da steht alles, was du wissen möchtest.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...



Scheinbar gibt es Zahlen zu dem Risiko:

Inzucht beim Menschen – Wikipedia

Und ich meinte das hier, beim Thema genetischer Flaschenhals:

Genetischer Flaschenhals – Wikipedia

Das gilt wohl offensichtlich für die ganze Menschheit, nicht für einzelne Völker.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es keine Probleme bei den Kindern geben kann, die aus Verbindungen zwischen Cousin und Cousine hervorgehen. Nur ist es, wenn man jetzt nur bei der Bundesrepublik bleibt, seit ihrer Gründung legal.
> 
> Es liegt also seit rund 68 Jahren beim Gesetzgeber, im Zweifel den Paragraf zu verschärfen und auf Cousin und Cousine 1. Grades auszuweiten.



Was sollen dann nur die ganzen Adligen in Europa machen? Auch dort ist die Heirat in den Familien üblich seit Jahrhunderten üblich. Von einem Stammbaum kann man da nicht wirklich reden, geschweige denn diesen aufmalen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Anmerkung am Rande: Nicht alles was legal ist, ist auch legitim und nicht alles was legitim ist, ist auch legal.

Edit: Drängler.


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was sollen dann nur die ganzen Adligen in Europa machen? Auch dort ist die Heirat in den Familien üblich seit Jahrhunderten üblich. Von einem Stammbaum kann man da nicht wirklich reden, geschweige denn diesen aufmalen.



Du meinst so in der Art? 
Fummelfips - Mein Stammbaum ist ein Kreis (mit "Animation"  ) - YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte eine Quelle dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist egal, was ich darunter verstehe, es zählt, was das Gesetz darunter versteht.



Hier deine Quelle. Es ging sogar um Sex mit 12 jährigen.

"Sexueller Missbrauch oder sexuelle Gewalt an Kindern ist jede sexuelle Handlung, die an oder vor Mädchen und Jungen gegen deren Willen vorgenommen wird oder der sie aufgrund körperlicher, seelischer, geistiger oder sprachlicher Unterlegenheit nicht wissentlich zustimmen können."  Quelle

Da steht nicht, dass Verkehr im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen den Straftatbestand des sexuellen Übergriffs erfüllt.

Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, dass das mal irgendwann eingeführt wurde und zwar als es noch kein Internet gab, Sex offiziell nur in der Ehe stattfand usw. Also eine andere Zeit. Damals war man noch nicht aufgeklärt in diesem Alter, heute sieht die Welt anders aus. Deswegen ist es eben nicht so unwahrscheinlich dass auch so eine Regelung gekippt werden könnte. Mehr hat er doch gar nicht gesagt. Du willst das bloß nicht hören.
Ist ja schön dass du Wikipediaeinträge zu Definitionen verlinken kannst, aber da stand bis vor einer kurzen Weile auch noch, dass die Ehe nur zwischen Mann und Frau geschlossen werden konnte. Ist jetzt auch anders und genau das hat er angesprochen. Er hat das ebenfalls für unmöglich gehalten.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



efdev schrieb:


> Du meinst so in der Art?
> Fummelfips - Mein Stammbaum ist ein Kreis (mit "Animation"  ) - YouTube



Wobei es schon schwer wird, wenn die Eltern sich einfach nur getrennt haben erneut verheiratet sind. Da wissen die Kinder dann auch nicht, wie sie das malen sollen. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich halte das Risko nicht für ausreichend untersucht, wie auch? Wer wird sich den freiwillig outen, für eine Studie, wen er damit im Grunde gesteht eine Straftat begangen zu haben?
> Von daher kann ich es auch nicht widerlegen, halte es aber zumindest persöhnlich auch nicht für ausreichend belegt.



Wobei das bei allen Straftaten so ist, das es ein prozentual mal mehr oder weniger großes Dunkelfeld gibt. Bei Sexualstraftaten in Familien gibt es auch ein recht großes Dunkelfeld, diese werden wegen Peinlichkeit oder aus Angst vor der Bezugsperson recht selten angezeigt. 95% des sexuellen Missbrauches von Kindern findet in der Familie oder in der Nachbarschaft statt, fremde Täter sind es nur in einem zwanzigstel der Fälle.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Heftige Zahlen! Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke. Der einzige mir logisch erscheinende Grund wäre die direkte Verfügbarkeit des Opfers, während ein Fremder erst suchen müsste. Dafür hätte ich vermutet, dass bei einem Fremden ja die Chance erwischt zu werden viel geringer ist und damit auch die Hemmschwelle. Ich bin gerade echt etwas erschüttert.


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> dass bei einem Fremden ja die Chance erwischt zu werden viel geringer ist und damit auch die Hemmschwelle



Das mit der Hemmschwelle wundert mich auch  
Allerdings ersteres nicht, wenn Fremde etwas machen wird jeder mit diesem Wissen das ganze eher Preisgeben als es in einer Familiären Situation der Fall ist, dort sorgt im schlimmsten Fall jeder der es weiß dafür das nichts nach draußen gelangt die hohe Dunkelziffer ist also nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, nicht mal im geringsten. Eher würde ich in der Familie direkt für die "Strafe" sorgen. So einen Menschen will man doch nicht in der familie halten, der wird ausgestoßen. Jedenfalls wäre das in meiner so. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch so ist. Mir ist ja aber bekanntlich der Familienname eh nicht wichtig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier deine Quelle. Es ging sogar um Sex mit 12 jährigen.



Wow, ein Splitterpartei so unbedeutend, dass sie nicht mal die notwendige Anzahl an Unterschriften für die Parlamentswahlen zusammenbekommt.

Ich seh den Verfall der Sitten schon förmlich vor mir.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da steht nicht, dass Verkehr im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen den Straftatbestand des sexuellen Übergriffs erfüllt.



Was ich ja auch nie behauptet habe. Wie soll es auch ein Übergriff sein, wenn es im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen stattfand?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, dass das mal irgendwann eingeführt wurde und zwar als es noch kein Internet gab, Sex offiziell nur in der Ehe stattfand usw. Also eine andere Zeit. Damals war man noch nicht aufgeklärt in diesem Alter, heute sieht die Welt anders aus. Deswegen ist es eben nicht so unwahrscheinlich dass auch so eine Regelung gekippt werden könnte. Mehr hat er doch gar nicht gesagt. Du willst das bloß nicht hören.



Und wo genau sieht er jetzt die Gefahr von Legalisierung von Sex mit Kindern, Tieren oder unter Verwandten?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ist ja schön dass du Wikipediaeinträge zu Definitionen verlinken kannst, aber da stand bis vor einer kurzen Weile auch noch, dass die Ehe nur zwischen Mann und Frau geschlossen werden konnte. Ist jetzt auch anders und genau das hat er angesprochen. Er hat das ebenfalls für unmöglich gehalten.



Die gesellschaftliche Mehrheit für eine Ehe für Homosexuelle ist schon länger gegeben. Wie man es da für „unmöglich“ halten kann, dass sowas kommt, weiß vermutlich auch nur er.

Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es aber keine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit für die Legalisierung von Sex mit Kindern, Tieren oder unter Verwandten.

Also könnte man diese Unterstellung auch sein lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Es geht darum dass diese Mehrheit vor einigen Jahren noch undenkbar war, genau wie das andere jetzt. Nichts weiter und wovor jemand Angst hat sei doch bitte ihm überlassen und akzeptiert. Diskreditierst du auch Menschen mit etwaigen Phobien? Sind die auch alle für dich nicht ernst zu nehmen, weil der Großteil sie ja nicht hat?

Denk mal an die Flüchtlingsdepatte und die Ehen mit Minderjährigen. Bist du dann immer noch der Meinung davon gibts weniger als von uns Mitteleuropäern, die das nicht so handhaben?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Heftige Zahlen! Das kann ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke. Der einzige mir logisch erscheinende Grund wäre die direkte Verfügbarkeit des Opfers, während ein Fremder erst suchen müsste. Dafür hätte ich vermutet, dass bei einem Fremden ja die Chance erwischt zu werden viel geringer ist und damit auch die Hemmschwelle. Ich bin gerade echt etwas erschüttert.



Grund ist auch, das es bereits ein Vertrauensverhältnis zum Kind vorher gibt. "Der nette Onkel/Nachbar". 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, nicht mal im geringsten. Eher würde ich in der Familie direkt für die "Strafe" sorgen. So einen Menschen will man doch nicht in der familie halten, der wird ausgestoßen. Jedenfalls wäre das in meiner so. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch so ist. Mir ist ja aber bekanntlich der Familienname eh nicht wichtig.



Leider ist genau das nicht der Fall. Sehr oft sind die Täter die neuen Partner der Mutter. Diese weiß aber in den meisten Fällen bescheid, insbesondere in denen wo es sich über Jahre hinzieht. Da wird dann nichts gesagt, weil man Angst vor der Trennung oder Gewalt hat, also aus den gleichen Gründen, warum der Partner bei häuslicher Gewalt nicht verlassen/angezeigt wird.



			
				kriminalpolizei.de schrieb:
			
		

> Experten gehen, nicht zuletzt aufgrund dieser „Kultur des Wegschauens und Schweigens“ von einem Dunkelfeld aus, das in Deutschland zwischen *1:10* und *1:30* liegen könnte. Von dreißig Vergehen oder Verbrechen dieser Art, begangen an den Hilflosesten und Schwächsten unserer Gesellschaft, wird den Ermittlungs- und Strafverfolgungsbehörden also möglicherweise nur eines bekannt – was freilich noch längst kein angemessenes Urteil gegen den oder die jeweiligen Täter bedeutet.


Sexueller Missbrauch von Kindern - Kriminalpolizei.de (4 Seiten)


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...



Der User wollte doch auch nur seiner Homophobie mal freien Lauf lassen anders kann man so einen ekelhaften Post auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Eben doch, ihr wollt nur nicht. Ihr grenzt lieber aus. Genau das was ihr ihm vorwerft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass diese Mehrheit vor einigen Jahren noch undenkbar war, genau wie das andere jetzt.



Veränderungen passieren. Wer sich nicht anpasst, wird überholt. Ein zutiefst evolutionärer Vorgang.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nichts weiter und wovor jemand Angst hat sei doch bitte ihm überlassen und akzeptiert.



Ihm sei es überlassen, aber ich muss das nicht akzeptieren. Das ist das schönes an unserer Demokratie.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diskreditierst du auch Menschen mit etwaigen Phobien? Sind die auch alle für dich nicht ernst zu nehmen, weil der Großteil sie ja nicht hat?



Menschen mit *echten* Phobien natürlich nicht. Das sind zum Teil ernste medizinische Notfälle.

Aber Homophobie ist keine medizinisch anerkannte phobische Störung. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Denk mal an die Flüchtlingsdepatte und die Ehen mit Minderjährigen. Bist du dann immer noch der Meinung davon gibts weniger als von uns Mitteleuropäern, die das nicht so handhaben?



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es mehr Mitteleuropäer als Flüchtlinge. Ich lasse mich aber mit einer entsprechende Quelle vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Eben doch, ihr wollt nur nicht. Ihr grenzt lieber aus. Genau das was ihr ihm vorwerft.



Ist aber auch gemein von uns, dass wir seine Homophobie nicht unkommentiert hinnehmen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Man muss nichts akzeptieren, das ist das schöne an einer Demokratie sagst du und akzeptierst seine Meinung nicht, "ganz großen Kino". Warum dann sollte er deine Meinung akzeptieren? Nein, da wird er gleich als homophob abgestempelt und angegriffen. Das nennt man mit zweierlei Maß messen.

Ich merke schon, du bist gar nicht an einer objektiven Diskussion interessiert. DU hast gerade alle Afrikaner als Flüchtlinge über einen Kamm geschert. Die Flüchtlinge kommen von irgendwo, oder etwa nicht? Dort gibt es einige Länder wo das anerkannt und üblich ist. Aber hey, die sind ja nicht weiß, die haben keine Meinung zu haben und schon gar kein Recht darauf hier etwas zu ändern um ihren Lebensstil und ihre Traditionen zu wahren. Möchtest du das sagen? Solch rechte Aussagen nerven echt!


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Eben doch, ihr wollt nur nicht. Ihr grenzt lieber aus. Genau das was ihr ihm vorwerft.



Na lies dir den Post noch einmal durch außer irgendwelchen verträumten Ängsten wovon (wie auch belegt) keiner Begründet ist und dem herabsetzen von Homosexuellen indem er dies zusammen mit irgendwelchen Verbrechen gleichsetzt finde ich schon ziemlich mies und ist gar nicht zu Diskutieren.
Allein schon die Ehe für alle als Hetze und Propaganda zu bezeichnen 

Wenn der Post nicht Homophob ist dann ist es halt einfach ein Arschloch Post besser macht es das dann aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Man muss nichts akzeptieren, das ist das schöne an einer Demokratie sagst du und akzeptierst seine Meinung nicht, "ganz großen Kino".



Richtig. Ich muss seine Meinung nicht akzeptieren. Oder wo genau steht, dass ich das muss?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum dann sollte er deine Meinung akzeptieren?



Soll er doch gar nicht. Es steht ihm doch absolut frei, dass nicht zu tun. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, da wird er gleich als homophob abgestempelt und angegriffen.



Er wird nicht „abgestempelt“. Er wird entsprechend seiner Beiträge eingeordnet.

Er kann ja gerne wieder eine Umfrage darüber starten 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das nennt man mit zweierlei Maß messen.



Eigentlich nicht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, du bist gar nicht an einer objektiven Diskussion interessiert.



Die „objektive“ Diskussion darüber, wie Homosexuelle inhaltlich in die Nähe von Pädophile und Inzucht gestellt werden?



Cleriker schrieb:


> DU hast gerade alle Afrikaner als Flüchtlinge über einen Kamm geschert.



Diese Textstelle kannst du mir natürlich auch zeigen, oder?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge kommen von irgendwo, oder etwa nicht?



Natürlich kommen die von irgendwo her.  



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dort gibt es einige Länder wo das anerkannt und üblich ist.



Was ist da „anerkannt“ und „üblich“?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber hey, die sind ja nicht weiß, die haben keine Meinung zu haben und schon gar kein Recht darauf hier etwas zu ändern um ihren Lebensstil und ihre Traditionen zu wahren.



Die haben keine Rechte, weil sie nicht weiß sind? Ist das deine Vorstellung einer „objektiven“ Diskussion?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Möchtest du das sagen?



Eigentlich nicht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Solch rechte Aussagen nerven echt!



Wenn sie nerven, warum äußerst du sie dann?


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Das was du da gerade ablieferst, ist Youtube-niveau, mehr nicht. Ich tippe darauf dass er genau das meinte mit Propaganda und Hetze. Du legst seinen post so aus dass er die Werbung/Gründe für die homosexuellenehe als Propaganda bezeichnet, ich kann das in seinem post aber nicht finden. Das könnte auch nur den Umgang mit gegenteiligen Aussagen beschrieben haben, siehe diesen Verlauf hier gerade. Du hast gar nicht erst nachgefragt was er damit meint, du hast ihn einfach irgendwo zugeordnet. 
Du willst mir allen ernstes erzählen dass du dir nicht denken konntest dass dieses zur Zeit viel besprochene Thema keine Herkunft hat? Diese Menschen kommen ja nicht her und denken sich neue Lebensweisen aus, das hat einen Ursprung und dass der in ihrer Heimat liegt, kann ich wohl von dir erwarten, zu verstehen. Du stellst dich an der Stelle absichtlich dumm, was man ja auch daran sieht, dass du jeden Satz einzeln betrachtest, statt im Zusammenhang. Das ist einfach nur albern. Ich gebe dir zwar recht, dass man damit sein Gegenüber dazu bringt keine Lust mehr zu haben, weiter zu diskutieren, Recht hast du damit aber noch lange nicht. Dieses Verhalten ist für mich eine der schlimmsten Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre.
Ich habe sie nicht getätigt, ich habe dien Beiträge "eingeordnet" und diesen Schluss daraus gezogen. Könnte es sein, dass dieses, dein eigenes System, da nicht so gut funktioniert und hinterfragt werden sollte?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Entweder ist sein Post, der mit Knallworten nur so um sich schmeißt, doch vielseitiger interpertierbar oder es kommt bei dir möglicherweise eine gewisse Gesinnung zum Vorschein.

Alleine schon im Eingangssatz ließt sich klar und deutlich, dass er die Homoehe-Befürworter mit Linksextremen in eine Schale wirft. Sowas ist nicht nur daneben, sondern einfach nur komplett unter aller Sau.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du legst seinen post so aus dass er die Werbung/Gründe für die homosexuellenehe als Propaganda bezeichnet, ich kann das in seinem post aber nicht finden.



Dann lies den Beitrag nochmal. Es steht bereits im ersten Satz.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das könnte auch nur den Umgang mit gegenteiligen Aussagen beschrieben haben, siehe diesen Verlauf hier gerade. Du hast gar nicht erst nachgefragt was er damit meint, du hast ihn einfach irgendwo zugeordnet.



Stimmt, was kann er nur gemeint haben mit dem Satz „Finde es eine Frechheit, daß die Linksextremen es durch ihre dauernde Hetze und Propaganda nun auch noch geschafft haben, den heiligsten Bund, den Menschen eingehen können, den Säuen zum Fraß vorzuwerfen.“?

Das ist ja absolut überhaupt nicht rauszulesen, was er damit meinte 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du willst mir allen ernstes erzählen dass du dir nicht denken konntest dass dieses zur Zeit viel besprochene Thema keine Herkunft hat?



Welche Herkunft hat das Thema denn?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Diese Menschen kommen ja nicht her und denken sich neue Lebensweisen aus, das hat einen Ursprung und dass der in ihrer Heimat liegt, kann ich wohl von dir erwarten, zu verstehen.



Welche Heimat, welcher Ursprung?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Du stellst dich an der Stelle absichtlich dumm, was man ja auch daran sieht, dass du jeden Satz einzeln betrachtest, statt im Zusammenhang.  Das ist einfach nur albern.



Willst du mich gar nicht fragen, wie ich meine Sätze gemeint habe? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir zwar recht, dass man damit sein Gegenüber dazu bringt keine Lust mehr zu haben, weiter zu diskutieren,



Du gibst mir Recht, obwohl ich gar keine Behauptung aufgestellt habe? Interessant.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Recht hast du damit aber noch lange nicht.



Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich das behauptet hätte.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten ist für mich eine der schlimmsten Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre.



Ich schäme mich ganz doll, nein wirklich 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe sie nicht getätigt, ich habe dien Beiträge "eingeordnet" und diesen Schluss daraus gezogen. Könnte es sein, dass dieses, dein eigenes System, da nicht so gut funktioniert und hinterfragt werden sollte?



Mein System funktioniert super. Der Unterschied ist, dass der besagte User seinen Beitrag so verfasst hat, während du dir neue Sache dazugedichtet hast. Aber nur für dich:

Gehen wir besagten Beitrag doch mal durch:



PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Finde es eine Frechheit, daß die Linksextremen es durch ihre dauernde Hetze und Propaganda nun auch noch geschafft haben, den heiligsten Bund, den Menschen eingehen können, den Säuen zum Fraß vorzuwerfen.



1.) Also alle Befürworter der Ehe für Homosexuelle sind Linksextremisten? Steile These.
2.) Sie haben es also nur durch „Hetze“ und „Propaganda“ geschafft, dass die Ehe für Homosexuelle kam? Natürlich liefert er dafür keine Beispiele.

3.) Also die Ehe für Homosexuelle zu öffnen ist vergleichbar mit „den Säuen zum Fraß“ vorwerfen?

Das ist natürlich nur seiner „Angst“ geschuldet, das ist keine Homophobie.



PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Da die Partei "Bündnis90/Die Grünen" ja schon Päderastie von Strafe befreien wollten, und auch schon Sex unter Geschwistern befürworten - daß ihre Lieblinge, die Araber, durch die dauernde Verwandtenheiraterei dauernd Schwerbehinderte produzieren, und daß es aus genau diesen Gründen NOCH einen Inzuchtparagraphen gibt, scheinen diese Fanatiker nicht zu begreifen



Das Wort „noch“ groß geschrieben. Also wird der demnächst abgeschafft, oder wie? Wo gibt es dafür Andeutungen, Hinweise?

Und den Gedankengang von „Homosexuelle dürfen heiraten“ zu „der Inzuchtparagraph wird bald abgeschafft“ darf der User in dem Zusammenhang dann auch bitte näher erläutern.



PeterPetzer schrieb:


> - werden wir wohl als nächsten die Ehe zwischen Hasso und Harald präsentiert bekommen.
> Lieber Sodomie als nie.



Und hier wird nochmal der Gedankengang zu Sex mit Tieren geschlagen.

Nein, also ich weiß auch nicht, wo der User hier Vorurteile gegen Homosexuelle hat


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Nein, tatsächlich steht das nicht in seinem ersten Satz. Du legst ihn dir nur so aus. Das kann genau so gut heißen dass sehr viele Menschen vernünftige Gründe dafür gegeben haben, was allein aber nicht gereicht hätte seiner Meinung nach. Weiter, dass es eine Gruppe von linksextremen durch ihr Verhalten geschafft haben es durchzusetzen, indem man keine Kritik mehr daran äußern konnte, ohne gleich "einsortiert" zu werden.



> Nach Darstellung von UNICEF, die sich gegen Kinderehen einsetzt, heirateten 720 Millionen heute lebender Frauen und 156 Millionen Männer vor ihrem 18. Geburtstag, etwa 250 Millionen Frauen sogar vor ihrem 15. Lebensjahr. Hohe Raten gibt es in vor allen in Südasien und Afrik





> Nach den Bestimmungen orthodoxer islamischer Rechtsschulen dürfen Mädchen ab neun Jahren heiraten. Diese Rechtsschulen orientieren sich an der Ehe des Propheten Mohammeds mit seiner dritten Frau Aischa, die nach islamischer Überlieferung (Hadith) zum Zeitpunkt des Eheschließungsvertrages sechs Jahre und bei der Hochzeit neun Jahre alt gewesen sein soll. Bei Muslim ibn al-Haddschādsch heißt es als Aussage von Aischa: „Der Gesandte Gottes, Gottes Segen und Heil sei auf ihm, heiratete mich (tazawwaǧanī), als ich sechs (Jahre) war. Er führte mich in sein Haus (banā bī), als ich ein Mädchen von neun Jahren war.“[9] Es wird angenommen, dass die Ehe mit neun Jahren auch vollzogen wurde. Die Heirat mit jungen Mädchen tritt insbesondere in ländlich-traditionellen Gegenden auf und wird dort von Traditionalisten als Sunna (nach dem prophetischen Vorbild) angesehen.





> Kinderehen waren in Europa lange Zeit üblich, wobei vor allem Mädchen früh verheiratet wurden.[11] Sexualität mit Kindern wurde bis ins Mittelalter von Staat und Kirche weitgehend geduldet. Damit war auch die Kinderheirat durch den sexuellen Vollzug legitimiert. Erst im 16. Jahrhundert wurde der geschlechtliche Verkehr mit Mädchen unter 10 Jahren gesetzlich als Vergewaltigung geahndet. Bis dahin konnte durch das kanonische Recht Ehen auch mit Kleinkindern geführt werden.


Das steht bei Wikipedia zu dem Thema und das nimmst du ja gern als Quelle, richtig? Warum also denkst du, sollte man davor also keine Angst haben, beziehungsweise dies nicht für möglich halten?
So wie ich das sehe bezieht er sich auch mit seinem Vergleich nicht auf die Homoehe, sondern darauf dass etwas für ihn bisher unmögliches, jetzt durchgesetzt wurde. Ersetz diese von ihm genannten Dinge doch mit dem fahren auf der linken Straßenseite, oder dem Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Halt einfach etwas dass wir für unwahrscheinlich halten. Plötzlich ist die Aussage gar nicht mehr so aggressiv/feindlich. 
Auch das mit dem "Säuen zum Fraß vorwerfen" ist letztlich vielleicht nur als Redewendung an sich zu verstehen und zielt nicht unbedingt darauf ab dass er homosexuelle als Säue bezeichnet.

Was das mit dem Sex mit Tieren angeht...
Ich war mal mit einem Züchter auf einer Auktion. Da ging es um Zuchthengste. Da erklärte man mir wie teuer der Samen so eines Gauls sein und dass bei alten Hengsten der Anus mit dem ganzen Arm penetriert wird um dem Tier eine Erektion zu verschaffen, das sei auch so bei Schweinen, Schafen, Kühen usw. Das ist anerkannt und vollkommen legitim. Das Tier gibt dazu aber nicht seine Einwilligung. Das ist schlicht ein sexueller Übergriff.  Wo also ist der Unterschied? Mit dem Arm oder mit dem Peniz ist doch in so einem Fall egal. Das zu erlauben ist viel weniger wahrscheinlich als es vor vielen Jahren noch die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe war.

Also nochmal, das kann man alles so oder so auslegen, nur hast du dich ausschließlich für eine Seite entschieden.  Ich hab doch seinen post auch nicht nur als Attacke verstanden, obwohl mich die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe nicht stört. 

Mir gehts nicht darum dir, oder ihm zuzustimmen, mir gehts um den Umgang damit und das ausgerechnet in so einem thread.


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Was erwartest du eigentlich? Das wir seine "Meinung" einfach kommentarlos hinnehmen?  Der Vorteil der Meinungsfreiheit steht doch gerade dafür das jeder seine Meinung äußern darf, man muss aber natürlich auch mit Gegenwehr rechnen. 

Du scheinst dich hier einfach nur auf seine Seite zu stellen um bewusst zu provozieren. Anders kann ich mir deine Beiträge gerade echt nicht erklären 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, tatsächlich steht das nicht in seinem ersten Satz. Du legst ihn dir nur so aus. Das kann genau so gut heißen dass sehr viele Menschen vernünftige Gründe dafür gegeben haben, was allein aber nicht gereicht hätte seiner Meinung nach.



Er sprach davon, dass sie es mit „Hetze“ und „Propaganda“ (wobei er natürlich gerissener Weise dafür keine Beispiel anführt) geschafft hätte, das Konzept Ehe vor die Säue zu werfen.

Genau das ist seine Wortwahl.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Weiter, dass es eine Gruppe von linksextremen durch ihr Verhalten geschafft haben es durchzusetzen, indem man keine Kritik mehr daran äußern konnte, ohne gleich "einsortiert" zu werden.



Welche Gruppe von „Linksextremisten“ denn? Frau Merkel, als sie die Sache zu einer Gewissensentscheidung erhob?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das steht bei Wikipedia zu dem Thema und das nimmst du ja gern als Quelle, richtig? Warum also denkst du, sollte man davor also keine Angst haben, beziehungsweise dies nicht für möglich halten?



Weil das mit dem Thema Ehe für Homosexuelle absolut nichts zu tun hat. Ergo dient es nur (wie schon so oft in der Vergangenheit) der Diffamierung von Homosexuellen. 

Nach dem Motto: „Die wollen sich ja eh nur an Kinder vergehen.“



Cleriker schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe bezieht er sich auch mit seinem Vergleich nicht auf die Homoehe, sondern darauf dass etwas für ihn bisher unmögliches, jetzt durchgesetzt wurde. Ersetz diese von ihm genannten Dinge doch mit dem fahren auf der linken Straßenseite, oder dem Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung.



Komisch, dass er aber nicht die von dir genannten Beispiele (oder andere) gebracht hat, sondern genau solche Beispiel (Pädophile, Inzucht, Zoophilie), die auch in der Vergangenheit immer benutzt werden, um Homosexuelle zu diffamieren.

Jaja, alles nur seine „Angst“, ich versteh schon.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Halt einfach etwas dass wir für unwahrscheinlich halten. Plötzlich ist die Aussage gar nicht mehr so aggressiv/feindlich.



Genau, seine ganze Wortwahl sprüht ja gerade zu vor Freundlichkeit. Mein Fehler.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch das mit dem "Säuen zum Fraß vorwerfen" ist letztlich vielleicht nur als Redewendung an sich zu verstehen und zielt nicht unbedingt darauf ab dass er homosexuelle als Säue bezeichnet.



Absolut, das wäre _möglich_. Nur müsste man dafür schon ziemlich viel uminterpretieren, damit es so lesen kann. Warum schreibt er es dann nicht gleich so?

Weil er natürlich will, dass es so verstanden wird, wie es gemeint ist.  



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was das mit dem Sex mit Tieren angeht...
> Ich war mal mit einem Züchter auf einer Auktion. Da ging es um Zuchthengste. Da erklärte man mir wie teuer der Samen so eines Gauls sein und dass bei alten Hengsten der Anus mit dem ganzen Arm penetriert wird um dem Tier eine Erektion zu verschaffen, das sei auch so bei Schweinen, Schafen, Kühen usw. Das ist anerkannt und vollkommen legitim. Das Tier gibt dazu aber nicht seine Einwilligung. Das ist schlicht ein sexueller Übergriff.  Wo also ist der Unterschied?



Genau, wo ist der Unterschied zwischen künstlicher Befruchtung und dem ausleben eines Sexualtriebes? 

Du, das weiß ich auch nicht, wo da der Unterschied ist.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also nochmal, das kann man alles so oder so auslegen, nur hast du dich ausschließlich für eine Seite entschieden.



Ich habe ihn genauso verstanden, wie er es beabsichtigt hat, verstanden zu werden.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab doch seinen post auch nicht nur als Attacke verstanden, obwohl mich die gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe nicht stört.



Genau und weil seine Schreibweise so freundlich und zuvorkommend war, weiß ich auch nicht, wie man nur auf die Idee kommen kann, dass das als Attacke zu verstehen ist.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir gehts nicht darum dir, oder ihm zuzustimmen, mir gehts um den Umgang damit und das ausgerechnet in so einem thread.



Und warum greifst du dann nicht seinen Umgang mit dem Thema an? Weil du seinem Inhalt zustimmst?


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Weiter, dass es eine Gruppe von linksextremen durch ihr Verhalten geschafft haben es durchzusetzen, indem man keine Kritik mehr daran äußern konnte, ohne gleich "einsortiert" zu werden.


Zurecht oder gibt es einen Grund außer persönliche Ansichten die gegen Homosexuelle sind die Ehe für alle abzulehnen? 
Bisher hab ich so etwas nicht lesen können das einzige was kam ist "mimimi die dürfen jetzt das selbe wie wir das macht uns jetzt schlechter" aber das war es auch


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ab 16 ist es legal, auch wenn die andere Person 35 ist.



Ja, 16 ist doch auch i.O.
Aber es ging wohl um 15.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Siehst du, da geht die Unterscheidung schon los. Ich sehe das zwar genau so, aber möchte trotzdem wissen warum z.B. die Frau keine 35 sein darf?



Es spielt doch keine Rolle, ob das Mädchen 15 und der Mann 35 ist oder anders herum. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wollte diese Partei damals, mit der Begründung, dass dann der Markt ja bedient sei und es so weniger Übergriffe auf Minderjährige gäbe. Genau das sollte legalisiert werden.
> Was verstehst du denn als sexuellen Übergriff? Wir hatten in unserer Schule auch ein Mädchen dass sich tatsächlich und nicht nur oberflächlich in ihren 40 jährigen Nachbarn verliebt hat. Die sind inzwischen offiziell zusammen. Damals war sie aber auch erst 14/15. Da war nichts gezwungen, oder sonst was. Warum darf es drei Jahre später erlaubt sein, vorher aber nicht?



Dann wartet man, bis man im legalen Alter ist. Ist doch kein Problem.
Wieso muss man immer gleich in die Kiste hüpfen?
Ich kannte meine Frau schon, als sie 6 Jahre alt war.
Aber ich habe gewartet.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

Karuzo,
du merkst schon, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen? Hast du jemals klassische Literatur gelesen? Da ist fast nie etwas genau so gemeint wie ausgedrückt. Da muss man immer das ganze betrachten und Zusammenhänge finden. 



efdev schrieb:


> Zurecht oder gibt es einen Grund außer persönliche Ansichten die gegen Homosexuelle sind die Ehe für alle abzulehnen?
> Bisher hab ich so etwas nicht lesen können das einzige was kam ist "mimimi die dürfen jetzt das selbe wie wir das macht uns jetzt schlechter" aber das war es auch



Oha, wer hat geschrieben das "wir" (wer ist wir?) "jetzt schlechter" gemacht werden? Wenn du das so empfunden hast, dann fass dir mal an die Nase. So einen Gedanken kann man nämlich nur dann ausbrüten wenn man meint man könnte besser werden. Das wäre dann aber genau so falsch wie andersherum und beides moralisch vollkommen inakzeptabel.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es spielt doch keine Rolle, ob das Mädchen 15 und der Mann 35 ist oder anders herum.


Ich denke du hast schon verstanden worum es mir ging. Wo ist der Unterschied ob 18, oder 35? Ist doch beides älter. Egal ob Mann oder Frau. Da gehts dann wieder nur um Esthetik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, 16 ist doch auch i.O.
> Aber es ging wohl um 15.



Da ist es nicht ohne weiteres machbar in Deutschland. (Wobei es vermutlich auf „Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter hinauslaufen wird.“)



Threshold schrieb:


> Es spielt doch keine Rolle, ob das Mädchen 15 und der Mann 35 ist oder anders herum.



Richtig, dass spielt keine Rolle. Aber die Tatsache, dass einer von beiden unter 16 war/ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann wartet man, bis man im legalen Alter ist. Ist doch kein Problem.
> Wieso muss man immer gleich in die Kiste hüpfen?
> Ich kannte meine Frau schon, als sie 6 Jahre alt war.
> Aber ich habe gewartet.



Die Frage ist ja, bis wann hast du gewartet 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Karuzo,
> du merkst schon, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen?



Ja, das tue ich.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du jemals klassische Literatur gelesen?



Ja, habe ich.




Cleriker schrieb:


> Da ist fast nie etwas genau so gemeint wie ausgedrückt. Da muss man immer das ganze betrachten und Zusammenhänge finden.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass hier keine „klassische“ Literatur vorliegt. 

Und ich habe das große ganze betrachtet. Der Text von ihm ist für mich nach wie vor homophob und bedient übelste Klischees.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Karuzo,
> du merkst schon, dass wir uns im Kreis drehen? Hast du jemals klassische Literatur gelesen? Da ist fast nie etwas genau so gemeint wie ausgedrückt. Da muss man immer das ganze betrachten und Zusammenhänge finden.



In der klassischen Literatur wirst du aber auch kein Beispiel dafür finden das jemand wie PeterPetzer unter einem "Ausstiegsprogramm" eine Müllverbrennungsanlage verlinkt, oder permanent von jedem der es liberaler als er sieht als Linksextremisten redet, die das Land zugrunde richten würden und Kinder an perverse feilbieten.
Und auch nicht das gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe mit Sodomie gleichzusetzen ist, oder das Juden eine Giftwolke wären.
Nein sorry man muss wirklich nicht jede Entscheidung und Ansicht toll finden, aber das hat nichts aber auch garnichts mehr mit Interpretation und eigener Meinung zu tun, das ist schlicht eines, plumpe diskriminierende, rassistische und menschenverachtende Hetze!
Wer da noch irgend einen gemäßigten Sinn meint reininterpretieren zu können und meint solche Aussagen wären klassischer Literatur nicht unehnlich der sollte vieleicht nochmal für mindestens 10 bis 12 Jahre die Schulbank drücken, weil bei dem hat scheinbar die bisherige Bildung nicht ausgereicht, oder gar komplett versagt.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du jemals klassische Literatur gelesen? Da ist fast nie etwas genau so gemeint wie ausgedrückt.



Zwischen Lesen und Verstehen,

liegen ja auch Welten


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Oha, wer hat geschrieben das "wir" (wer ist wir?) "jetzt schlechter" gemacht werden? Wenn du das so empfunden hast, dann fass dir mal an die Nase. So einen Gedanken kann man nämlich nur dann ausbrüten wenn man meint man könnte besser werden. Das wäre dann aber genau so falsch wie andersherum und beides moralisch vollkommen inakzeptabel.



Nein den Gedanken hab ich nicht, weil mir die Ehe an sich egal ist und es mich auch nicht interessiert wer wie was heiratet und wenn 2 Bäume heiraten ist mir das im Grunde auch egal.
Aber es ist nun mal so das die meisten Gegner (im Post als "wir" betitelt wobei ich nicht dazu gehöre siehe den ersten Satz) die Ehe für alle als herabsetzen der Ehe ansehen und das auch das einzige Argument ist was man immer wieder findet das mag auch "ok" sein ist dann aber halt Homophob und rechtlich unwichtig da muss man mit leben. 
Schlimm genug das es gedauert hat allen die gleichen Rechte einzuräumen bis die Mehrheit erkannt hat das andere Ansichten einfach Diskriminierend sind


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ist es nicht ohne weiteres machbar in Deutschland. (Wobei es vermutlich auf „Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter hinauslaufen wird.“)



Wenn beide 15 oder einer 16 ist, ist das relativ egal.
Pornos dürfen sie zwar noch nicht gucken aber sie machen dann welche -- und ja, ich hab Videos aufm Handy meiner Tochter gefunden -- meine Fresse. 
Das gab es zu meiner Jugendzeit nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, dass spielt keine Rolle. Aber die Tatsache, dass einer von beiden unter 16 war/ist.



Die Eltern der jungen Person haben ja das Sorgerecht und eine Fürsorgepflicht. 
Wenn da also ein 30 jähriger langhaariger Bombenleger mit Piercings in Nase und Augenbraue ankommt, ist man verständlicher Weise hellhörig. 
Als meine Tochter in das Alter kam, habe ich immer geschaut, was sie so anschleppt.
Aber das mache ich natürlich auch bei meinem Sohn. 
Bisher war alles bestens. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, bis wann hast du gewartet



Das war am ersten Schultag in der Grundschule. Ich saß eine Reihe hinter ihr. Hab aber woanders hingeguckt. 
Vier Jahre lang gingen wir zusammen in eine Klasse und dann trennten sich unsere Wege und 10 Jahre später haben wir uns dann wieder gesehen.
Ich hab also lange genug gewartet.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

STOPP!!! Kommando zurück.
Okay, ich muss zugeben, dass eure Befangenheit nicht unbegründet ist. Ich habe gerade mal nach anderen posts von ihm geschaut und würde ihn jetzt nicht mehr so in Schutz nehmen. Das war zu naiv von mir. Ich habe nur diesen einen post von ihm betrachtet und fand eure Reaktion dazu nicht angebracht. Karuzos Art zu diskutieren aber weiterhin auch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war am ersten Schultag in der Grundschule. Ich saß eine Reihe hinter ihr. Hab aber woanders hingeguckt.
> Vier Jahre lang gingen wir zusammen in eine Klasse und dann trennten sich unsere Wege und 10 Jahre später haben wir uns dann wieder gesehen.
> Ich hab also lange genug gewartet.


Jetzt wird mir die Tragweite des Satzes mit den zu großen Hoden erst richtig bewusst...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Karuzos Art zu diskutieren aber weiterhin auch.



Ja, das stimmt, er ist schon schwer, trotzdem kann man mit ihm eigentlich ganz gut diskutieren.

Und mit dir klappt es ja auch immer super, auch wenn wir vermutlich hier und da gegensätzliche Ansichten haben.
Aber das macht ja auch eine Diskussionsrunde aus.
Ich will doch nicht immer nur mit Leuten reden, die mir zu 100% zustimmen.
Das macht Trump ja schon.


----------



## Quat (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gegen Knabenliebe (Sex mit minderjährigen) und Inzest zu sein, ist für dich gleichbedeutend mit der Teilnahme am Ku-Klux-Klan?


Welch frappierende Erkenntnis man doch erlangen kann oder Interpretation ist mannigfaltig!
Nein, ich öffne Schubladen und vergleich "Inhalte".
Da hätten wir unteranderem eine Ansammlung, zu faul oder zu träge Neuronen willens zu verknüpfen, was anscheinend zur gesteigerten vorurteilsreichen Degradierung führt.
Einmal in Blau und einmal in ... , such dir selbst eine Farbe, ist frei wählbar.
Nach dem Vergleich, brauch ich nur noch alles auf einen Haufen werfen, wo es auch hingehört.

Edit: Ob er gegen "Knabenliebe" (wie auch immer man auf so eine blumigen Namen kommen kann...) ist, entspringt nur unsere Interpretation. Da steht nur, dass er etwas, in seinen Augen absolut verwerfliches aufgreift, um es als Argument gegen etwas anderes zu nutzen.
Nur passen die Argument irgendwei überhauptnicht zum Grund.
Frei nach dem Motto; Da Schrank! Lebt gemeinhin in Möbelmärkten! ... wegen der häufigen Zusammenrottung an solchen Orten.
Passt übrigens mit auf diesen Haufen!


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Umfrage] Homo-Ehe - Dafür oder dagegen?*

*OT und PAs (inkl. Zitate derer) entfernt. *

Manche Sachen muss man hier echt nicht haben.


----------

